# Picture Of The Week (POW) Information & Submissions



## elevan

We've got an exciting new system and process for our Picture Of The Week (POW), so we need your submissions!!!

*Your Submissions MUST:*

Be an image you took & own the rights to
Be a sharp, clean, picture that's at least 800 pixels wide
Include a short sentence about your picture, e.g., "My super silly Nigerian Dwarf goat named Alex"
We prefer "landscape" (sideways) photos, but we'll accept really awesome"portrait"(tall) pictures... we just may need to crop them
*Submit your POW by simply replying to this thread and attaching an image *

We don't have a strict process or time-frame for how/when the POWs are posted, but in general they will be posted to the homepage weekly, and clicking on the POW will bring you to the post within this thread where the image was submitted


----------



## freemotion

(The messy spot in the third pic doesn't show up when it is small.)


----------



## damummis

Little Esther and Ma


----------



## Snowhunter

Porkchop and Tweaker enjoying some special time


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy




----------



## Royd Wood

My purebred Galloway called Sprite


----------



## Rebbetzin

I have a few photos I think are good ones.


Goat Hug






How do you hold on to a kid? With a headlock of course!





Lancelot was determined to get my hat!




















This is a nice one of the triplets at sundown.






Shortnin' is Flying!






Countess eating the roof!!





Kissing Through the Fence





And these are the latest Kids.


----------



## cleo

I hope I'm not too late!

This is Molly





Ducky





Pete





Red and a filly


----------



## greenfamilyfarms




----------



## elevan

*There's still a few more hours left to get your submissions in!*



_Cleo, it took me a second to figure out that Ducky was a horse, all I saw were those nostrils!_


----------



## RPC

Well I hope I am not to late but here are a couple pictures.


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats

A Black Oberhasli Kid Named Slinky


----------



## elevan

Thank you for all of the great submissions!!

The first _(true)_ POW is woodleighcreek's baby bunny!!  Congratulations!

Keep submitting as we'll need a new pic every week...all previously submitted pics will be considered for future POWs as well.


----------



## ksalvagno

Here are a couple POWs.


----------



## woodleighcreek

elevan said:
			
		

> Thank you for all of the great submissions!!
> 
> The first _(true)_ POW is woodleighcreek's baby bunny!!  Congratulations!
> 
> Keep submitting as we'll need a new pic every week...all previously submitted pics will be considered for future POWs as well.


Im so excited for my picture to be the first POW!


----------



## Royd Wood

Congratulations Woodleighcreek 

Is it destined for the pot


----------



## elevan

We're halfway through another week...anymore submissions?


----------



## cleo

Ducky





Trinity, one of our cats


----------



## hoodat

Here's one I just took. I kind of like it but maybe you wouldn't want too may bunrab pics in a row.


----------



## flemish lops

Here is my new bunny (jersey wooly) as you can see he really likes grass.


----------



## elevan

flemish lops said:
			
		

> Here is my new bunny (jersey wooly) as you can see he really likes grass.
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/3471_kims_cam_014.jpg


  What a cute picture! Thanks for sharing! 

I don't think I've ever seen a rabbit with it's tongue out like that


----------



## Royd Wood

This Belted Galloway is called Tarry Lee (my avatar)


----------



## Beekissed

Newborn lamb's first steps:  

Introducing Fats, son of Little Mo~


----------



## flemish lops

elevan said:
			
		

> flemish lops said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my new bunny (jersey wooly) as you can see he really likes grass.
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/3471_kims_cam_014.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> What a cute picture! Thanks for sharing!
> 
> I don't think I've ever seen a rabbit with it's tongue out like that
Click to expand...

Thanks, I have never seen it either. I was just taking a picture of my bunny chewwing on some grass and he just happened to stick his tough out at the very second I took the picture.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks

Love all of the pictures that have been submitted.  

And I love all of the pictures with your animals and you or other humans.  However, I wanted to let everyone know that as a norm, we will not use pictures that contains humans as the PIC OF THE WEEK.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks

Thanks again to everyone for thier submissions!!

This weeks POW is KSALVAGNO's alpacas.  Her photo was titled "Hello little One"

Please continue to submit your photos.  Just because you did not make it this week, doesn't mean you won't make a future week.


----------



## Livinwright Farm

The name of this pic is, * "Wanna Play?!?" *


----------



## elevan

Keep those pictures coming  
It's almost time for a new pic!


----------



## Matthew3590

Hear is my baby 






And this is miss witch 






Her eyes are pretty weird in it but thats cheap cameras for you.



Am I too late?


----------



## Heavenly Springs Farm

Here is a picture of my Nubian doe Izabella with her mini Nubian buckling that was just born this past Friday.


----------



## Livinwright Farm

This pic is entitled: *C'mon mom!*


----------



## elevan

Thanks for the submissions - keep them coming!

For those that are new to the forum and submitting pictures for the POW here are a few tips:
1. We pick a new picture on Sunday evening.
2. We really can't use a POW with humans in it, but if we can crop the person out and use the critter we'll consider it.
3. We'll ask for new submissions every week but we also consider all pictures previously submitted so there is no need to resubmit pictures that you've sent us before.
4. You can post the pictures here on this thread (preferred) or PM or E-Mail myself or ThreeBoysChicks with your pictures.
5. Feel free to give your photos a "name / title" so we can reference it when posting 

Thanks!
Emily


----------



## Matthew3590

I am going to assume that I can't nominate a photo of just chickens right?


----------



## elevan

Matthew3590 said:
			
		

> I am going to assume that I can't nominate a photo of just chickens right?


Feel free to post a picture of chickens   As long as it's your picture.
If you like a picture that another member has and think that it would make a great POW, then it's best to PM them and suggest that they submit it.  We need the picture owner's permission to use their pic.


----------



## Livinwright Farm

And of course, I MUST submit the pic entitled: *Marly Got Tired*


----------



## elevan

We've got a lot of great submissions so far!  You've still got time to submit yours before we select this week's POW later this evening  

Best of luck to all entries!


----------



## BetterHensandGardens

Here's Jewel Box:





And here's a group photo:


----------



## elevan

I have to admit this is getting harder each week  

*This week's POW is Jodief100's Quads!  Congratulations!*


----------



## freemotion

Great picture!!!!  Love it!


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks

Always looking for that next "PIC OF THE WEEK"!!!

Keep Them Coming!



:bun


----------



## Roll farms

Submitted, for your approval...

Bullitt, our 6 mo. old Boer buckling







Edge, one of the cutest LGD pups ever






One of our Nub kids at a 4-H costume contest


----------



## elevan

Love the costumed goat Roll!!


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks

This weeks POW is Roll Farms' 6 month old Boer buckling Bullit.

Please continue to submit your photos.


----------



## elevan

ThreeBoysChicks said:
			
		

> This weeks POW is Roll Farms' 6 month old Boer buckling Bullit.
> 
> Please continue to submit your photos.


----------



## Roll farms

:bun


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats

Here are some more 




Title: Almond Joy, an Oberhasli Doe




Bud the Cow Exploring




Bud the Cow Running




Bud the Cow Frolicking 

ETA: Titles for the pics(I forgot!!!!)


----------



## RPC

Well here are some more photos
Father and son meeting for the first time




I am like spyder-goat I can climb walls..........Maybe




Mom get up I am hungry


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic

Tossing my pigs in the ring. 







This was the weekend they were born.


----------



## elevan

Keep those pics coming!


----------



## Theykeepmebusy

O.k., here's what I got.....

 Porsha....DH calls the pic, "Bump on a Log" 





 Alpha and Jackie





Hay Day!!!






Alice





(Alice is a rabbit I gave to a friend and this is her life now)


----------



## elevan

This week's POW is:

*SuburbanFarmChic's  - Petunia with Newborns*


Congratulations SuburbanFarmChic!


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic

Oh thank you!!  I will go let Petunia know that her kiddos are stars this week


----------



## pairadice

Okay, Here's a few from me.
.
Gimmick and her triplets






My Australorp Rooster





Border Collie Jazz


----------



## Rebbetzin

Here is the last photo of Fern. She was such a special kid!! Very friendly. Loved everyone! 

Killed by a Bobcat June 26, 2001

"Fernie" peeking out of the milking shed door.


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats

The title for all of these is oberhasli kids:


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks

Bring on those PICTURES.  Sunday is coming quick and we will be selecting a new POW.

Remember, we are looking for very clear, quality photos and we have been discouraged from using photos that include humans for the POW.

Thanks!


----------



## Livinwright Farm

Pic is entitled: Livinwright Farm Maude's OLIVIA!





And *Oh My Word*!! I think I just figured out what cross of breeds our original does are!!! Our little olivia is almost a perfect Obie match!
And that would explain Momma & Maude's larger than Nigerian size... I now believe that Momma & Maude just might be Obie-Nigi crosses... there really needs to be a dna test for goats there is for dogs.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks

Well we had another minor bump with the POW of this week, but we were able to update this week's POW today.  From User Royd Wood, a belted Galloway named Terry Lee.

Congrats!!!

Keep those pictures coming.


----------



## greenfamilyfarms

Boer Kids with Buff Orpingtons


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

Livinwright Farm said:
			
		

> Pic is entitled: Livinwright Farm Maude's OLIVIA!
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/3120_around_the_house_farm_017.jpg
> 
> And *Oh My Word*!! I think I just figured out what cross of breeds our original does are!!! Our little olivia is almost a perfect Obie match!
> And that would explain Momma & Maude's larger than Nigerian size... I now believe that Momma & Maude just might be Obie-Nigi crosses... there really needs to be a dna test for goats there is for dogs.


Awww! She's cute!


----------



## elevan

ThreeBoysChicks said:
			
		

> Well we had another minor bump with the POW of this week, but we were able to update this week's POW today.  From User Royd Wood, a belted Galloway named Terry Lee.
> 
> Congrats!!!
> 
> Keep those pictures coming.


Due to last week's technical difficulties Royd Wood's Terry Lee will remain as the POW until next Sunday to allow it at least a 7 day run as Picture of the Week.

Please continue to post your POW submissions!


----------



## Royd Wood

Thanks for choosing Tarry Lee - Had a chat with her today and she was well pleased to be POW



			
				elevan said:
			
		

> ThreeBoysChicks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well we had another minor bump with the POW of this week, but we were able to update this week's POW today.  From User Royd Wood, a belted Galloway named Terry Lee.
> 
> Congrats!!!
> 
> Keep those pictures coming.
> 
> 
> 
> Due to last week's technical difficulties Royd Wood's Terry Lee will remain as the POW until next Sunday to allow it at least a 7 day run as Picture of the Week.
> 
> Please continue to post your POW submissions!
Click to expand...


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Pearce Pasture's Lily


----------



## Hillsvale

snack time...






new digs






Miss Molly






breeding stock


----------



## Sparks Fly

In a row 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 Drinking





 Glowing cochin chick


----------



## Sparks Fly

Lion head 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Sleepy goat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Sparky 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Standing on a log 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Running 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Cochin hens 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Love


----------



## TheMixedBag

Sorry if it's overkill! These are the only good ones I have 





Butters the Saanen/Alpine wether





Jenny-4 month pregnant Saanen (this was taken this February)





Barclay "helping"





Barclay's Snobby Face





Barclay at 2mo





Peas in a pod





"New arrivals"





This one's a special one that I'd like to see up someday. This is the little doeling who died at 3 weeks of a thiamine problem (we think she was unable to absorb it) on top of pneumonia. She got stuck in the birth canal with the cord snapped for 5 minutes before they could pull her out, and the resulting brain damage eventually did her in. I think an appropriate title here is "In Loving Memory"


----------



## Hillsvale

born this morning, 7/8 tamworth, 1/8 berkshire...  only realized she was pregnant a week ago!


----------



## elevan

*Congratulations to BetterHensandGardens for their submission of Jewel Box who is this week's Picture of the Week!*


----------



## BetterHensandGardens

elevan said:
			
		

> *Congratulations to BetterHensandGardens for their submission of Jewel Box who is this week's Picture of the Week!*


This is so going to go to Jewel Box's head - she already thinks she just it!


----------



## elevan

BetterHensandGardens said:
			
		

> elevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Congratulations to BetterHensandGardens for their submission of Jewel Box who is this week's Picture of the Week!*
> 
> 
> 
> This is so going to go to Jewel Box's head - she already thinks she just it!
Click to expand...

She's a beautiful goat.  And that picture makes her look like she's a model walking the catwalk


----------



## Susyr22

Josie Likes to play dress up


----------



## Susyr22

Oops I was too late, Sorry. And congrats to the winner!


----------



## elevan

Susyr22 said:
			
		

> Oops I was too late, Sorry. And congrats to the winner!


Someone new is chosen every week from all current entries...so she's still in the running.

We've got a handful of "dressed up" critters...makes me yearn for the month of October...


----------



## greenacres

OK, here's mine - multi-species representation:




JJ the Pony - What's up?




Cletus the Blue Slate and his hen




"Mommmmm! She's eating my dinner again!"




Itz so hot!




Papa the Babydoll ram




Baby Einstein checking out my boot--"can I eat it?'




The goaties and their best buddy Stormy the donkey


----------



## Sparks Fly

Congrats Jewel is a beauty! and yes she does look like a model walking down the runway


----------



## Sparks Fly

Cute goats


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks

This weeks PIC OF THE WEEK is From User SUSYR22 - Josie - [Playing Dress Up].  Not only is Josie a beautiful goat, the pictures is great quality as well.  Now only if Josie were winking.


----------



## Ms. Research

Josie is ready for Hollywood!  

Thanks for the Smile Josie!     You go Girl!

Have to agree, a great quality picture shows it just the way it is.   She looks STUNNING!


----------



## elevan

*Keep those submissions coming!!  I'm looking forward to seeing what new pictures are submitted this weekend* 

_Remember that new submissions along with all previously submitted pictures are considered for the POW every single week. _


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats

I'll take a few pictures of the cows when I go to see the cows and goats this afternoon!!!!


----------



## elevan

*Congratulations to Pairadice for their submission of Gimmick and her triplets...this week's Picture of the Week!!*


----------



## Nifty

Great job keeping up with the POWs!


----------



## Roll farms

Great pic!


----------



## Ms. Research

It is a Great picture.  Love the family photo!  Hope all is well with this sweet mom and her babies.


----------



## elevan

Nifty said:
			
		

> Great job keeping up with the POWs!


Thanks Nifty.  It's fun and we have lots of great pics to chose from


----------



## SheepGirl

My five year old ewe at a petting zoo.






My two year old ewe at a petting zoo.





My yearling wether.





My wether.





My five year old ewe the day after she got sheared.





A Romney ewe lamb at the MD Sheep & Wool Festival 2010.





A half Montadale ewe.


----------



## elevan

SheepGirl - Your sheep have very expressive eyes


----------



## Ms. Research

elevan said:
			
		

> SheepGirl - Your sheep have very expressive eyes


x2.  What exceptionally sweet sheep.  I absolutely love the face on your 2 year old (2nd picture).  Makes me  every time I see her.   What breed is she?  Sorry no idea about sheep, but after seeing your herd, it's peaked my interest.   Love her coloring.  

Thanks for posting!


----------



## Royd Wood

The hottest day of the year and this young muscovy duck found the perfect spot. He is called Lucky - (long story)


----------



## SheepGirl

elevan and Ms. Research - Thanks! 

My two year old ewe is 25% Montadale and 75% Babydoll Southdown. Believe it or not, the five year old ewe is her mother. Fall of 2009, my two year old ewe (Ali, short for Valentine)'s twin brother accidentally bred Ali, their mother, and their maternal half sister. Their mom had twins (one died at two days old; the surviving twin is the wether pictured), Ali had a single (who died at two days old), and their maternal half sister had a single (who was stillborn).

The last picture (of the half Montadale ewe) is my five year old ewe's paternal half sister. But all the other ewes who lambed (my neighbor's ewes), who were bred by his own ram, produced healthy babies (almost all twins) that made it to market age...go figure. I was planning on breeding my ewes to that ram.

Here is the wether at about a week old. I supplemented him with a bottle for about two weeks after his brother died.






I know he's dirty, but I absolutely love how pretty his eyes look!


----------



## Bedste

GOT MILK?


----------



## Bedste

[/img]


----------



## elevan

*Congratulations to this week's POW - Royd Wood's Sprite!*


----------



## Royd Wood

Thanks all - Sprite is a 5 year old purebred Galloway and had a red galloway heifer calf this spring for us


----------



## Yashar

Our little Nubian kid thought she was going to get somewhere with Jenny.


----------



## elevan

Yashar said:
			
		

> Our little Nubian kid thought she was going to get somewhere with Jenny.
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/2891_goat_nursing_donkey.jpg


----------



## Ms. Research

Too funny!  

Beautiful Picture!


----------



## Livinwright Farm

"Welcome, my little one"


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Rosie's a ham for the camera here dancing for us...





but, "Oh garsh don't take our picture" here


----------



## PattySh

Our little runt from last litter. She was so cute.


----------



## FarmerDenise

momma checking her newborn


----------



## JustKiddin




----------



## elevan

*Congratulations to this week's POW:  Peachick's Newborn kid!!*


_Keep those submissions coming!_


----------



## peachick

HEY!  thats MY goats in the POW!
Cool !
Thanks Elevan


----------



## peachick

Can I post another one?
I took this last night.....


----------



## Roll farms

Great pic of the week choice!  Adorable!


----------



## elevan

peachick said:
			
		

> Can I post another one?
> I took this last night.....
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/1898_elviraaug2011.jpg


You can submit as many as you want.

Is she chewing something or spitting in that pic?


----------



## Bedste

i thought we already had a winner... do we start again?  I think I entered this one too late last time.


----------



## elevan

Bedste said:
			
		

> i thought we already had a winner... do we start again?  I think I entered this one too late last time.http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/4403_img_4008_2.jpg


Every Sunday we choose a new picture of the week from all submissions given via this thread, to my PM or my email.  I PREFER submission to this thread...they are easier to keep track of. (ThreeBoysChicks has had to take a small break from the POW process so submission to his PM or email may not be considered until he comes back...please submit to this thread)

You do not need to resubmit pictures each week.  But if you have a new picture to submit then please post them here.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
A reminder of the POW instructions / rules:


*For those that are new to the forum and submitting pictures for the POW here are a few tips:
1. We pick a new picture on Sunday evening.
2. We really can't use a POW with humans in it, but if we can crop the person out and use the critter we'll consider it.
3. We'll ask for new submissions every week but we also consider all pictures previously submitted so there is no need to resubmit pictures that you've sent us before.
4. You can post the pictures here on this thread (preferred) or PM or E-Mail myself or ThreeBoysChicks with your pictures.
5. Feel free to give your photos a "name / title" so we can reference it when posting*


----------



## Bedste

thanks.... got it.


----------



## peachick

elevan said:
			
		

> peachick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can I post another one?
> I took this last night.....
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/1898_elviraaug2011.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> You can submit as many as you want.
> 
> Is she chewing something or spitting in that pic?
Click to expand...

lol  funny.  She just poped her head up with a mouth full of grass  whan I snapped that


----------



## elevan

peachick said:
			
		

> elevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peachick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can I post another one?
> I took this last night.....
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/1898_elviraaug2011.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> You can submit as many as you want.
> 
> Is she chewing something or spitting in that pic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol  funny.  She just poped her head up with a mouth full of grass  whan I snapped that
Click to expand...

Kind of reminded me of an old timer I know who spits tobacco out of the side of his mouth


----------



## elevan

Calling all backyard herdsmen/women!!!  Where have your picture submissions gone??  I've seen lots of great pictures shared on other threads...why don't you post them here too for consideration as Picture of the Week?!?

Remember...I'll be choosing a new pic tomorrow evening (Sunday)!!  Let's see what you've got for me to pick from!


----------



## PattySh

Ginny and Carmen playing on their favorite rock ledge this summer.


----------



## peachick

Allright,  but  i take LOTS of photos and Im sure you want more than just goats 

so....  here is a cat photo...  cuz  I am sure 99.9% of the people here have cats on their farm!



DSC_0027 by S!GNATURE, on Flickr
"sometimes  I like to just lay on my back and watch the clouds pass"

Rapunzel - mini silky fainting goat



DSC_0001 by S!GNATURE, on Flickr
"I am the QUEEN of the heard!"

Chip - Mini Silky Fainting Goat



DSC_0037 by S!GNATURE, on Flickr
"Hello?"


----------



## elevan

*Congratulations to GreenFamilyFarms for their submission of their goats and their guardian!*

Keep those submissions coming!


----------



## greenfamilyfarms

elevan said:
			
		

> *Congratulations to GreenFamilyFarms for their submission of their goats and their guardian!*
> 
> Keep those submissions coming!


Trolley is proud! I'll have to go out and tell him.


----------



## JustKiddin

My Girls


----------



## elevan

*It's that time of week again!! Show me your new pictures!!*



Oh, and as a preview for upcoming months...I plan to choose "themed" pictures for Oct, Nov, Dec (every week if you give me the pictures)...so for those of you that like to dress up or pose your critters - think Halloween, Thanksgiving / Harvest, and Holidays / Wintery!!!



_If you need a refresher of what we're looking for just go to post #1 of this thread_


----------



## dipence71

Baby Bunny is not picture shy


----------



## elevan

*Congratulations to this week's POW winner -   Bedste's Got Milk? *


----------



## woodleighcreek

Last Friday Night the Jersey Wooly






Hummingbird Hearbeat and his Flower





Waking up in Vegas the Jersey Wooly


----------



## Bedste

elevan said:
			
		

> *Congratulations to this week's POW winner -   Bedste's Got Milk? *


AWESOME!  Woo Hoo!  JoJessica loves her fresh goat milk every day!


----------



## Roll farms

Just found this pic again, thought it'd make a cute POW, it looks a lot less blurry shrunk down.


----------



## jmsim93




----------



## elevan

Wonderful submissions so far!  Keep them coming...I'd like to have lots of new pics to look at before tomorrow evening  

Remember that if you've already submitted a picture that there is no need to resubmit it...I look through the entire thread(s)...sometimes 2 or 3 times before making up my mind


----------



## kstaven




----------



## Roll farms

It's a WOOLY MAMMOTH!  Good to know our Toggs aren't the only hairy ones.


----------



## Ms. Research

kstaven said:
			
		

> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/7_hpnx0081.jpg


He's really nice looking.  And I like the harmony in that picture.  Goats and chickens together.


----------



## elevan

We're down to a couple more hours before this week's pic is chosen.  Post your submission now


----------



## jmsim93




----------



## kstaven

Roll farms said:
			
		

> It's a WOOLY MAMMOTH!  Good to know our Toggs aren't the only hairy ones.


I have some smooth coated ones also.


----------



## elevan

*Congratulations to cleo for the picture of Molly as this week's POW!*


----------



## marlowmanor

Wanna Play?


----------



## kstaven




----------



## Theykeepmebusy

In she goes


----------



## Rebbetzin

I thought this was a cute photo of the "Girls on Vacation"
Shortnin', Shadow and Countess.


----------



## goodhors

Here is Ruby getting ready for Fair with the "special" shampoo for 
blinding whites.  You can't leave it on too long or she REALLY IS purple!


----------



## cleo

elevan said:
			
		

> *Congratulations to cleo for the picture of Molly as this week's POW!*


----------



## Livinwright Farm

*"Hay boys!"*


----------



## SheepGirl

I have more 

My ewe in the barnyard. (This is the same ewe that is my icon.)





Munching on grass.





Ali.





Dam & Daughter. (Dam is in the back, daughter in the front.)





Look at Those Butts!





August Grazing. (With a storage building in the background; three large commercial greenhouses are to the right of it.)





ETA: If one or more of them is chosen, feel free to crop the photos to get just the sheep in them.


----------



## Pumpkinpup

Taking it easy!


----------



## bunnylovincowgirl

I'll eat the mushroom only if you DON'T LOOK while I do it!


----------



## elevan

It's POW day - in a couple of hours I'll be selecting this week's winner.  I wanna see lots of submissions folks!  It's been a rough weekend for me and I need a good critter fix from ya'll - don't let me down now, ya hear!!  

Let's see them critter pics!


----------



## peachick

ok
here is one  I took this week...




DSC_0006 by S!GNATURE, on Flickr


----------



## elevan

*Congratulations to SheepGirl for the submission of Look at those butts!!*



Everyone else - keep those pics coming!


----------



## Livinwright Farm

Congratulations SheepGirl


----------



## redtailgal

c


----------



## aggieterpkatie

Love the pic, Sheepgirl!


----------



## Goatherd

That would have been my choice.


----------



## peachick

great pic!!!


----------



## Roll farms

E'ry time I see this week's POW I have that "I like big butts and I cannot lie" song stuck in my head.

Only this version goes, "You other rams can't deny, when a ewe walks by w/ an itty bitty waist...."


----------



## jmsim93

Roll farms said:
			
		

> E'ry time I see this week's POW I have that "I like big butts and I cannot lie" song stuck in my head.
> 
> Only this version goes, "You other rams can't deny, when a ewe walks by w/ an itty bitty waist...."


----------



## KaleighMaeA

Baby Sarplaninac


----------



## manybirds

peachick said:
			
		

> ok
> here is one  I took this week...
> 
> [url]http://farm7.static.flickr.com/6066/6133376123_02ae2e241b_z.jpg[/url]
> DSC_0006 by S!GNATURE, on Flickr


aaaaaaaaaaaaa wow


----------



## SheepGirl

elevan said:
			
		

> *Congratulations to SheepGirl for the submission of Look at those butts!!*
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone else - keep those pics coming!


Yay!!  Thanks!


----------



## SheepGirl

Roll farms said:
			
		

> E'ry time I see this week's POW I have that "I like big butts and I cannot lie" song stuck in my head.
> 
> Only this version goes, "You other rams can't deny, when a ewe walks by w/ an itty bitty waist...."


 hahah I love that!


----------



## elevan

Roll farms said:
			
		

> E'ry time I see this week's POW I have that "I like big butts and I cannot lie" song stuck in my head.
> 
> Only this version goes, "You other rams can't deny, when a ewe walks by w/ an itty bitty waist...."


----------



## manybirds

Roll farms said:
			
		

> E'ry time I see this week's POW I have that "I like big butts and I cannot lie" song stuck in my head.
> 
> Only this version goes, "You other rams can't deny, when a ewe walks by w/ an itty bitty waist...."


your a fruit loop


----------



## redtailgal

x


----------



## redtailgal

x


----------



## Livinwright Farm

that is a nicely composed picture... if a bit creepy. 

 Honestly it only kind of freaks me out because of not seeing her eyes that well... that, and her coloration against the black background.


----------



## redtailgal

x


----------



## elevan

I think it's a lovely pic.


----------



## Ms. Research

elevan said:
			
		

> I think it's a lovely pic.


X2   I love it that this photograph really shows the details of her face.  I love the way it's lighted.  And regarding her eyes, not creepy at all.  Love the long eyelashes. 

Guess I'm weird too.


----------



## kstaven

I guess I have a different view because I think it is classy.


----------



## Roll farms

Beautiful pic.  Not creepy at all.


----------



## Goatherd

Very elegant looking goat and not creepy in the least.


----------



## Hickoryneck

How do I submit pictures? This is not setup like other forums I'm on so I am clueless :/


----------



## Livinwright Farm

Hey, I said I think it is nicely composed. My brain just sees any shade of red against black and sees it as a bit creepy. Not being able to see eyes freaks me out.   Just saying how my brain took it and that I can see the nice artistic setting & lighting.


----------



## elevan

Hickoryneck said:
			
		

> How do I submit pictures? This is not setup like other forums I'm on so I am clueless :/


Please refer to this FAQ thread for info on submitting pictures:  http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=97

I look forward to seeing your pics!


----------



## EM Squared Farms

This is a pic of one of my bucks when he was only 4 months old.  He liked to lick the dew drops off the fence in the morning.  Does it taste better than the water from the hose ?


----------



## KaleighMaeA

EM Squared Farms said:
			
		

> http://emsquaredfarms.weebly.com/uploads/7/0/8/6/7086293/hotshot5.jpg
> 
> This is a pic of one of my bucks when he was only 4 months old.  He liked to lick the dew drops off the fence in the morning.  Does it taste better than the water from the hose ?


 Silly! I like it


----------



## elevan

*Congratulations to Rebbetzin's Goats on Vacation for this week's POW!!*




_Keep those submissions coming!_


----------



## jmsim93

elevan said:
			
		

> *Congratulations to Rebbetzin's Goats on Vacation for this week's POW!!*
> 
> 
> _Keep those submissions coming!_


That is a great pic!!!


----------



## peachick

love the POW!


----------



## Roll farms

Moonieface! (dappled boer doe)






In or out? (group of Nub does)


----------



## KaleighMaeA




----------



## elevan

Thank you everyone for your great POW submissions each week!  

Would you like your picture to be considered for the first ever BYH calendar too?  

Well...then jump on over to the Calendar Picture Submission Thread  and read the guidelines for submitting your pictures.  If your picture fits the guidelines then we look forward to seeing it submitted!

PM me with any questions you may have regarding the calendar


----------



## 20kidsonhill




----------



## elevan

*Keep those pictures coming folks!!  Tomorrow is POW day!!*


If you need a refresher on the POW or are new to the forum and would like to submit a POW - Read this .


----------



## daisychick

Ok I will submit my Rosanna for P.O.W.  She is a cutie!


----------



## RustyDHart

"Spring Pasture"......some of my Scottish Blackface sheep during their morning graze.


----------



## RustyDHart

"Peace"   This is Peace stopping to take in the sights....


----------



## RustyDHart

"Deirdre".....one of my favorite ewes.....


----------



## elevan

*POW will be chosen for the week in a couple of hours - so if you don't have your favorite pictures on the thread yet - get to posting!!*


----------



## RustyDHart

"Peeking through the Pear blossoms"


----------



## redtailgal

x


----------



## Roll farms

I agree, it's a gorgeous pic.  But shrunk down, I don't think we'll see the sheep.


----------



## RustyDHart

another......     four of the ewes grazing.....


----------



## aggieterpkatie

Here are a couple of submissions for POW.  Question, do we need to resubmit every week or once they're here will you look back through them all?

Barley the Crossbred Ewe Lamb





Barley and Bean





June the Oberhasli


----------



## Roll farms

Barley is beautiful!


----------



## elevan

aggieterpkatie said:
			
		

> Here are a couple of submissions for POW.  Question, do we need to resubmit every week or once they're here will you look back through them all?


No need to resubmit.  I go back through the entire thread before deciding on one (sometimes 2 or 3 times before I can choose).


----------



## RustyDHart

I always liked this guy....one of my Scottish Blackface rams...."Irish Acres Highland Phantom"


----------



## elevan

*Congratulations aggieterpkatie for the submission of Barley and Bean!!*


----------



## aggieterpkatie

Thanks!  

And Rusty, what an impressive set of horns on that ram!


----------



## flemish lops

Here's some pictures 

a playful kitten





an albino netherland dwarf





a herd of hollands




and
a dwarf hotot


----------



## manybirds

flemish lops said:
			
		

> Here's some pictures
> 
> a playful kitten
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/3471_100_0541.jpg
> 
> an albino netherland dwarf
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/3471_100_0042.jpg
> 
> a herd of hollands
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/3471_kims_pics_022.jpg
> and
> a dwarf hotot
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/3471_100_0316.jpg


thats a nice little DH


----------



## peachick

RustyDHart said:
			
		

> "Spring Pasture"......some of my Scottish Blackface sheep during their morning graze.      http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/3034_sheep_2011_014.jpg


Love your photos Rusty...  this is a lovely pastoral shot.


----------



## peachick

I often farm sit for an 82 year old neighbor,  While he and his wife go away for square dancing weekends....
Last fall  I took the camera out with me to capture his old farm.....

This girl had a baby calf the day after I took this pic...  fortunaly, not on my shift.



she had a baby bull calf  the day after  I was 'cow sitting&quot;. by S!GNATURE, on Flickr




DSC_0298 by S!GNATURE, on Flickr




DSC_0265 by S!GNATURE, on Flickr




DSC_0303 by S!GNATURE, on Flickr




DSC_0295 by S!GNATURE, on Flickr




the ole corn crib..... its been well used! by S!GNATURE, on Flickr


Not all of these pics refer to a backyard herd animal...  but the do show show the lifestyle.


----------



## manybirds

peachick said:
			
		

> I often farm sit for an 82 year old neighbor,  While he and his wife go away for square dancing weekends....
> Last fall  I took the camera out with me to capture his old farm.....
> 
> This girl had a baby calf the day after I took this pic...  fortunaly, not on my shift.
> [url]http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4073/4916029317_47bc46e2d9_z.jpg[/url]
> she had a baby bull calf  the day after  I was 'cow sitting&quot;. by S!GNATURE, on Flickr
> 
> [url]http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4142/4916634072_ace184456c_z.jpg[/url]
> DSC_0298 by S!GNATURE, on Flickr
> 
> [url]http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4079/4916031333_d427061c83_z.jpg[/url]
> DSC_0265 by S!GNATURE, on Flickr
> 
> [url]http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4096/4916634188_e1ac1cf8ea_z.jpg[/url]
> DSC_0303 by S!GNATURE, on Flickr
> 
> [url]http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4134/4916031871_a50bd201fd_z.jpg[/url]
> DSC_0295 by S!GNATURE, on Flickr
> 
> [url]http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4117/4916631560_bf1ca2dd62_z.jpg[/url]
> the ole corn crib..... its been well used! by S!GNATURE, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Not all of these pics refer to a backyard herd animal...  but the do show show the lifestyle.


i like the cow


----------



## elevan

*It's almost time for a new picture.  Get those cameras out and upload those shots.  I wanna see your great pics!!*


----------



## boykin2010

Buddy my katahdin bottle baby 






Buddy 7 months later! 





Lila, the lionhead doe.


----------



## elevan

*Last call to get your pictures in for this week's POW.  *

If you're a new member and need to know how this works - please refer here .

I'm looking forward to seeing your pics!!


----------



## Blue Dog Farms

Welcome little Mason




Bodie




Maggie


----------



## elevan

*Congratulations to this week's POW - daisychick's Rosanna!!!*


----------



## daisychick

Yeah for Rosanna!   She is sooo cute!  Thank you for letting me be picture of the week!


----------



## peachick

nice!!  I want a donky.


----------



## elevan

*Let's have some fun in the month of October!  **

Post pictures of your critters either "dressed" for Halloween or with a Halloween "backdrop".  

If we get enough submissions I'll post a Halloween Critter Pic as POW each week in October!*


----------



## cleo

How about a chicken?


----------



## woodleighcreek




----------



## elevan

*Congratulations woodleighcreek for submitting this week's Halloween edition picture!!*


----------



## Roll farms

Awesome bunny pics! 
I'm trying very hard to figure out how to get Moonie up here on the porch (where it looks like the WalMart Halloween department exploded) and get her to stand still for a pic...without eating any of my fake cobwebs or tearing the whole thing down...


----------



## woodleighcreek

Thanks! Hot Stuff (the bumblebee bunny) is pretty mellow so I had no problems getting a costume on her. Good luck getting a picture of your animal!


----------



## elevan

We're gonna need more Halloween pics!!  Keep them coming.

Roll maybe you could tie a carrot or something to a post or rail and she'll go for that instead...


----------



## Roll farms

BOY was that fun.  (sarcasm)

You might be able to use this one....but it may be too far out to see much.






feel free to crop it or whatever if you don't get anything better to use.

And this one maybe for just general 'fall'.






This is the one going on my website and Roll Farm's FB page...The chicken was MUCH more well behaved.


----------



## redtailgal

lol, good job Rolls.

I see the angelic look on that sweet lil goats face.............


----------



## Roll farms

HAH!

Here is how she *really* felt about it....


----------



## marlowmanor

Roll farms said:
			
		

> HAH!
> 
> Here is how she *really* felt about it....
> 
> http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y299/kritter11/willingpart.jpg


My goats do the same thing! Not interested at all in being led somewhere on the leash.


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> Roll farms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAH!
> 
> Here is how she *really* felt about it....
> 
> http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y299/kritter11/willingpart.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> My goats do the same thing! Not interested at all in being led somewhere on the leash.
Click to expand...

Haha I worked with my obie a lot on that and now I just need to give her a short little tug and she'll trot right beside me! Just keeps some grain in your pocket and reward her if she starts following you. Now she even follows me witout the lead, even in a pasture where she would normally be lunging her head into the grass


----------



## kstaven




----------



## 77Herford

kstaven said:
			
		

> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/7_hpnx0178.jpg


Your goat is thinking, I'm gonna ram you next chance I get.


----------



## 77Herford

woodleighcreek said:
			
		

> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/2977_p1030212.jpg
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/2977_p1030211.jpg
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/2977_wow.jpg


The black and gold wrapped around the white Rabbit next to the pumpking was a good laugh.


----------



## peachick

I tried to have an Autumn photo session yesterday.  The sun was out for the first time in 3 days.  So  I walked the goats (and one sheep) to the neighbos hay field, with the pretty trees as the backdrop.  Well  that didnt work...  they loved the hay field so much  they wouldnt raise their heads!  all I got in my photos were  backs and behinds.  
here is a few they are not terrible.




DSC_0033 by S!GNATURE, on Flickr




DSC_0016 by S!GNATURE, on Flickr




DSC_0042 by S!GNATURE, on Flickr


----------



## Ms. Research

kstaven said:
			
		

> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/7_hpnx0178.jpg


Oh he looks like he's having fun.  That poor goat.


----------



## Ms. Research

Not a Halloween pic but it is my favorite pic of Dobby.


----------



## elevan

*Congratulations Roll Farms - Happy Halloween from Moonie!!!!*


Keep those themed pics coming!


----------



## Roll farms

YAY!  Moonie will be thrilled!

Ya know....I bet I could get a baby rabbit to sit still....*ponders next pic*


----------



## kstaven

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> kstaven said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/7_hpnx0178.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Oh he looks like he's having fun.  That poor goat.
Click to expand...

That is the herd queen we where picking on that day.


----------



## Mamaboid

Here are some of my "kids".






Dude, our Fainter Buck and Brandy, 1 1/2 yr old Nubian/Kikko Doe





Dusty, our mixed up baby girl.  Her momma is a nigerian/alpine and her daddy is fainter/angora. 





Stephanie, our newest family member.  9 month old Nubian doe





View from our front door lookin out.  It was raining and .... well you get the idea.  My chickens are NOT spoiled!!  





My cats aren't spoiled either!!  This is Tommy in my egg basket, and he is a BAD EGG!


----------



## TheSheepGirl

Edmund as a Pinneapple.





And in the Hat.

Happy Halloween!!!


----------



## elevan

*Congratulations to kstaven for the submission of his herd queen as this week's POW!*


----------



## redtailgal

Congratulations!


----------



## Roll farms




----------



## aggieterpkatie

OMG! The pineapple bunny!!!!


----------



## ksj0225

Non-halloween,  but wanted to share...






All four feet in the air and a head butt to the side!!!


----------



## elevan

Keep those pictures coming!


----------



## elevan

*Starting 10/30 and through November the theme for POW is Fall / Harvest Festival / Thanksgiving

Get out your cameras and show us what you've got to be thankful for!*

Please make sure you've got a herd animal in your pic.


----------



## Nifty




----------



## elevan

*Congratulations to Peachick for submitting this week's POW!*


----------



## peachick

elevan said:
			
		

> *Congratulations to Peachick for submitting this week's POW!*


ohhhh  Cool thanks so much


----------



## elevan

*Congratulations to Flemish Lops for this week's POW "A Dwarf Hotot"*


----------



## flemish lops

:bun Thank you!!!


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats

RIP My Little Snickers 





Oberhasli Goat Kids

I'd love for an oberhasli to be a POW, not many people keep them anymore, mainly alpines and others it seems.


----------



## peachick

here is a colorful fall fhoto for ya...


I call him my puppy because he follows me everywhere.




DSC_0072 by S!GNATURE, on Flickr




DSC_0066 by S!GNATURE, on Flickr

He is a 7 year old black shoulder male.... they dont have tails/trains this time of year,  but his train for next year is starting to come in.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

I know it is not a heard animal , but other people have had birds in their pictures  , and this makes me think of a warm cozy fall :

It is called : "Comfy Chicks "


----------



## Little One

"Paso Fino Sunset" Thanks for looking!


----------



## elevan

Every Sunday evening I go through the thread and chose a pic for the week.  I'll then resize as needed and post as the POW.  If there are people or watermarks then the pic will generally be skipped over.  If you wish to submit a pic that has a watermark that needs to be removed then you should submit the pic without the watermark to me via PM (prior to Sunday evening).  I then announce the winner here.  It's a pretty uncomplicated process as it's really just bragging rights for a week.



*Lots of great pics in this thread folks - keep them coming.  Remember that I'm looking for Fall pictures the next 2 weeks.  See this post for more info. *


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats

I'm going to the farm next Friday, I'll bring my camera and get some pictures of the goaties


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

Well . What is the next POW ???


----------



## elevan

Sorry scattered brain last night


----------



## elevan

*Congratulations to this week's POW - Dobby by Ms. Research!*

This pic was chosen because Dobby's color reminds me of fall.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

What is next weeks theme ???


----------



## redtailgal

Congratulations to the winner!!!! (and his owner ,    )


----------



## elevan

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> What is next weeks theme ???


We'll have one more Fall / Harvest Festival pic next week...

and then...

it'll be Holiday Spirit the whole month of December.  I'll post the guidelines for that one next week


----------



## DKRabbitry

I Finally got out for some fall photos.  I decided that Leroy, my oddball nubian in a herd of lamanchas, was to be the model


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

elevan said:
			
		

> SmallFarmGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is next weeks theme ???
> 
> 
> 
> We'll have one more Fall / Harvest Festival pic next week...
> 
> and then...
> 
> it'll be Holiday Spirit the whole month of December.  I'll post the guidelines for that one next week
Click to expand...

O.k ... !!!! I'll have goat pics this december !!!


----------



## Roll farms

Can I go ahead and enter some for the December or should I wait til then? 
Thanks....


----------



## redtailgal

DK.........LOVE the pics!  The Leroy......he's a looker!


----------



## elevan

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Can I go ahead and enter some for the December or should I wait til then?
> Thanks....


You can go ahead and enter.  I still search the entire thread even for the themes.  I do try to get the new pics specifically submitted for the theme first but sometimes have to look for others.


----------



## Ms. Research

I'm very honored that Dobby was selected POW.   I have to agree with EleVan about Dobby's Fall Colors.   His coat has been changing colors like the leaves in Fall.  

Again thanks.


----------



## that's*satyrical

Chickens on the roof of the coop trying to avoid being chased by the kids lol


----------



## Roll farms

Finally getting around to it....

"Moped" - 1.5 yr old Holland Lop doe






"Spots" - 7 wk Holland x NZ buck






"Silly Girl" - 7 wk Holland x NZ doe


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Finally getting around to it....
> 
> "Moped" - 1.5 yr old Holland Lop doe
> 
> http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y299/kritter11/POW2.jpg
> 
> "Spots" - 7 wk Holland x NZ buck
> 
> http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y299/kritter11/Pow3.jpg
> 
> "Silly Girl" - 7 wk Holland x NZ doe
> 
> http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y299/kritter11/POW1-1.jpg


Those are awesome!


----------



## Ms. Research

ThreeBoysChicks said:
			
		

> Roll farms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally getting around to it....
> 
> "Moped" - 1.5 yr old Holland Lop doe
> 
> http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y299/kritter11/POW2.jpg
> 
> "Spots" - 7 wk Holland x NZ buck
> 
> http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y299/kritter11/Pow3.jpg
> 
> "Silly Girl" - 7 wk Holland x NZ doe
> 
> http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y299/kritter11/POW1-1.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Those are awesome!
Click to expand...

Ditto!  Awesome photographs and Awesome subjects.  Absolutely melt when I saw Spot!  

K


----------



## Fluffygal

here is Bella's pic.


----------



## elevan

One more week of a Fall pic will be chosen tomorrow evening.  Do you have your submission in?

I'll unveil December's theme guidelines tomorrow as well


----------



## Ms. Research




----------



## MrsDieselEngineer




----------



## RPC

Here's a fall photo....Nothing says fall like ugly sky's and dyeing grass and were leaves but the goats ate those first.


----------



## elevan

*Congratulations to this week's POW winner Leroy by DKRabbitry!*


----------



## elevan

*December's Theme will be Holiday Spirit!*

We'll be looking for pics that depict the spirit of the holiday season / winter wonderland.


----------



## redtailgal

Congrats DkRabbitry! (you are making a name for yourself in the BYH photography world!)


----------



## Ms. Research

Congratulations DKRabbitry!   Great pic of Leroy.

K


----------



## that's*satyrical

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Finally getting around to it....
> 
> "Moped" - 1.5 yr old Holland Lop doe
> 
> http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y299/kritter11/POW2.jpg
> 
> "Spots" - 7 wk Holland x NZ buck
> 
> http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y299/kritter11/Pow3.jpg
> 
> "Silly Girl" - 7 wk Holland x NZ doe
> 
> http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y299/kritter11/POW1-1.jpg


Those bunny pics=ADORABLE!! 

Congrats on LeRoy's pic. He is a beauty!!!


----------



## peachick

MrsDieselEngineer said:
			
		

> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/4498_dscn3555.jpg


Love that


----------



## aggieterpkatie

Purl and Darla





Purl


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks

As requested, I am submitting these for the PIC of the Week (Holiday Edition)


























My original post is at the following link  http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=15416


----------



## peachick

That's it!  I'm gonna tie up some goats with ribbon, hang an ornament on their horns, and plug them into some Christmas lights....  I need a Christmas photo!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

peachick said:
			
		

> That's it!  I'm gonna tie up some goats with ribbon, hang an ornament on their horns, and plug them into some Christmas lights....  I need a Christmas photo!


HAAA !! I can not wait to see that !!!


----------



## elevan

peachick said:
			
		

> That's it!  I'm gonna tie up some goats with ribbon, hang an ornament on their horns, *and plug them into some Christmas lights....*  I need a Christmas photo!


Careful you don't end up with fried goat!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

elevan said:
			
		

> peachick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's it!  I'm gonna tie up some goats with ribbon, hang an ornament on their horns, *and plug them into some Christmas lights....*  I need a Christmas photo!
> 
> 
> 
> Careful you don't end up with fried goat!
Click to expand...

Yes ... we don't want that do we !!


----------



## peachick

haha   I already have the one baby  thats looking rather "fried"


----------



## elevan

*Congratulations to Purl by aggieterpkatie for winning this week's Picture of the Week!  Great show of holiday spirit Purl!*


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

WONDERFUL  good job ....


----------



## whiteleghorn13




----------



## whiteleghorn13

http://www.flickr.com/photos/71442481@N06/6456862065/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/71442481@N06/6456899123/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/71442481@N06/6456857865/

Here are my submissions hope you like them


----------



## Ms. Research

Congratulations aggieterpkatie.  Love that pic.  

K


----------



## lilhill

Here's my holiday pic of LHF M Athena.  May be too late to submit, and if so, sorry.


----------



## peachick

OH MY GOODNESS!!!!!

TOOOOOO  CUTE


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks

lilhill said:
			
		

> Here's my holiday pic of LHF M Athena.  May be too late to submit, and if so, sorry.
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/470_christmasbaby6.jpg


Oh wow, that is adorable.


----------



## elevan

lilhill said:
			
		

> Here's my holiday pic of LHF M Athena.  *May be too late to submit, and if so, sorry. *
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/470_christmasbaby6.jpg


The Holiday Spirit theme will run through the end of December.


----------



## LilaCombs

Thought you might enjoy my brat:


----------



## DKRabbitry

YAY CHRISTMAS!!!


----------



## DKRabbitry

> Here's my holiday pic of LHF M Athena.  May be too late to submit, and if so, sorry.


Holy cow that is ADORABLE!!!!  Please tell me you are using that photo on your christmas cards!


----------



## lilhill

DKRabbitry said:
			
		

> Here's my holiday pic of LHF M Athena.  May be too late to submit, and if so, sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> Holy cow that is ADORABLE!!!!  Please tell me you are using that photo on your christmas cards!
Click to expand...

Thank you.  Yes, I used the photo on some Christmas cards.


----------



## Ms. Research

DKRabbitry said:
			
		

> YAY CHRISTMAS!!!
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/3525_christmasbun.jpg


Absolutely beautiful photo.  

K


----------



## elevan

*Congratulations to this week's POW winner Silly Girl by Roll Farms!*


----------



## Roll farms

Thank you, DH is pleased as punch "HIS" rabbit 'won'.

Menfolk....


----------



## lilhill

Congratulations!!!!!  Beautiful picture.


----------



## Ms. Research

Silly Girly, so sweet.  Loved all the pics of your DH's buns.  

He should be "pleased as punch". 

K


----------



## The Old Ram-Australia

G'day Gang, here's my contribution,her name is Penny,she was purchased from us about one year ago and her "new" family keep us up to date with how she is going,anyway hope you all enjoy..................T.O.R........................


----------



## elevan

*Congratulations to this week's POW, Happy Holidays by ThreeBoysChicks!*


----------



## Ms. Research

Congratulations ThreeBoysChicks

Love your "Christmas Silkies".

K


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks

Wow.  Thanks!  My chicks are growing so fast.


----------



## SheepGirl

Well I took these pictures a couple years ago (2009?) but maybe they'll be useful 

"Snow Sheep" - My matriarch ewe...she is the ewe in my avatar.





"Scrooge" - Here she is again not too happy about her holiday outfit XD





"Happy Holidays from Ali" - Whereas Ali, her daughter, likes the attention and poses nicely for the camera.


----------



## peachick

congrats Ed!!
from the proud grandma


----------



## elevan

*Congratulations to DKRabbitry for submitting this week's POW!*


----------



## elevan

The POW weekly themes are over.  Starting now feel free to submit any pic that you feel represents Backyard Herds.

Though I must confess that I'm having snow envy...


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

O.k. Here is my submission ... _* I HAVE BEEN WAITING FOR EVER TO DO THIS NOW THAT I HAVE MY GOATS!!*_ 
It is called,"Peeking 'round the corner" 





I love my goats !!! I hope kisses can shine on the BYH website !!!


----------



## DKRabbitry

I was typing a reply to another thread and I glanced up and SUPRISE!  There was my bunny!  LOL
It was very unexpected, thank you


----------



## elevan

DKRabbitry said:
			
		

> I was typing a reply to another thread and I glanced up and SUPRISE!  There was my bunny!  LOL
> It was very unexpected, thank you




You're welcome


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

Can I submit twice ???

ETA: Another pic of course !!


----------



## KellyHM

I realize Christmas is over, but I'll submit this anyways.


----------



## lilcritters

"can you PLEASE get them off me???" Twin Pygmy bucks playing king of the hill with Jughead.






Same twins looking SOOOOO innocent when they where younger...






April


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> Can I submit twice ???
> 
> ETA: Another pic of course !!


I'm going to because others did ... So here is, " So those are chickens ??"


----------



## elevan

You may submit as many pics as you wish.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

elevan said:
			
		

> You may submit as many pics as you wish.


Thanks !!!! Here is another .. titled,"Bunny Dreams" 




I used to have bunnies ..


----------



## Rebbetzin

I know it isn't a cute animal photo, but it does give a representation of what BYH is about for the dairy creatures.

Title is "Good to the Last Drop"


----------



## elevan

*Congratulations to this weeks POW, Innocent Kids by lilcritters!*


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

Cute !! Who does not want to see 2 adorable kids when they log onto BYH ??? 
I want to see it !!!  Too cute ....


----------



## craftymama86

Some of these are older than the others but here's some of mine..... 

Our GP, Snow, when she was a pup




Older




Now 





One of our pygmies, Milo, not sure of the age but he was a young'n 





Milo with mother, Miley (we did not name them, lol)





And these are our new English Angora bunnies, Charlie and Lola  (if I need to submit a non-edited versions let me know)





Lola


----------



## lilcritters

WOOO HOOOO Gizmo and his brother will be happy to know!! Thanks!!!!


April


----------



## craftymama86

Congrats April, they're cute!


----------



## Ms. Research

Congratulations lilcritters!  They are such a sweet looking pair.  

K


----------



## Roll farms

Awesome POW choice!


----------



## 2seth2

this is Roleplay


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

Here are my submissions:

Chicken meet Goat,Goat meet Chicken 





Goat Hug


----------



## RPC

I have a few


----------



## lilcritters

Thanks guys! Here is Gizmo now! See if he can win again hehehe.









April


----------



## Ms. Research




----------



## peachick

craftymama86 said:
			
		

> Some of these are older than the others but here's some of mine.....
> 
> Our GP, Snow, when she was a pup
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/3545_img_2406.jpg
> Older
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/3545_img_3034.jpg
> Now
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/3545_img_3054.jpg
> 
> One of our pygmies, Milo, not sure of the age but he was a young'n
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/3545_img_2435.jpg
> 
> Milo with mother, Miley (we did not name them, lol)
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/3545_img_2439.jpg
> 
> And these are our new English Angora bunnies, Charlie and Lola  (if I need to submit a non-edited versions let me know)
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/3545_charlie_and_lola.jpg
> 
> Lola
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/3545_lola.jpg


OHHH  MYYYY  GOODNESSSS  I LOVE LOLA!


----------



## redtailgal

I am LOVING the praying bunny, Ms Research!


----------



## elevan

lilcritters said:
			
		

> Thanks guys! Here is Gizmo now! See if he can win again hehehe.
> 
> 
> http://www.sweetacresminiatures.com/gizmo-1.jpg
> 
> 
> April


He's definitely a handsome fella!


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

Luke trying to sneak up on Potter





Potter helping with the halters...





Our 3 goats - 2 ND's and a La Mancha mix (he thinks he's a goat so don't tell him he's really a rouen duck!!!)


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy

Elbert the LGD and his BFF Pie.


----------



## jmsim93

My new mini lamancha, Tingle!


----------



## Heavenly Springs Farm

This is my Nubian Isabella and my Mini Nubian Bridget.


----------



## Mamaboid

LOL, Love that pose.  Looks like she is saying "eeww are you really taking my pic?"


----------



## Ms. Research

n.smithurmond said:
			
		

> http://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c381/nickismith/elbert-pieresized.jpg
> 
> Elbert the LGD and his BFF Pie.


Love this Pic.

Truly thanks for sharing.  Makes me smile every time I see it.

K


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> n.smithurmond said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c381/nickismith/elbert-pieresized.jpg
> 
> Elbert the LGD and his BFF Pie.
> 
> 
> 
> Love this Pic.
> 
> Truly thanks for sharing.  Makes me smile every time I see it.
> 
> K
Click to expand...

Thank you- they are always making me smile too.  They really are best buds.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

Is it too late to submit ??? 
"Compost Goat"


----------



## elevan

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> Is it too late to submit ???


Submission of POW pics is a continuous process.  Once you submit a pic for one week it is put into consideration for each following week.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

elevan said:
			
		

> SmallFarmGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it too late to submit ???
> 
> 
> 
> Submission of POW pics is a continuous process.  Once you submit a pic for one week it is put into consideration for each following week.
Click to expand...

O.k. so it could be one for this week ??? Or to late?


----------



## peachick

I got one ....

Ivy tongue


----------



## elevan

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> elevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmallFarmGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it too late to submit ???
> 
> 
> 
> Submission of POW pics is a continuous process.  Once you submit a pic for one week it is put into consideration for each following week.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> O.k. so it could be one for this week ??? Or to late?
Click to expand...

It would be considered for this week and every week going forward.

I (try to) look at pics every Sunday and update the POW at that point (sometimes it lags until Monday).  So any pic submitted by Sunday early evening EST will be considered for that week.


----------



## elevan

peachick said:
			
		

> I got one ....
> 
> Ivy tongue
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/1898_ivytongue.jpg


Remind me...is that Elvira's daughter?


----------



## peachick

elevan said:
			
		

> peachick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got one ....
> 
> Ivy tongue
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/1898_ivytongue.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Remind me...is that Elvira's daughter?
Click to expand...

Yes, she is Elviras daughter  8 months old now.  I took a bunch of pictures  of Ivy yesterday,  posted some on a thread called  my little ivy  LOL


----------



## SheepGirl

I have a bunch of submissions of the flock out on pasture in January.

Relaxed





Staring





Sun's rays





January grazing





"Wooliam" aka Billy





Billy's Tongue


----------



## elevan

*Congratulations to this week's POW winner:  Snow the GP by craftymama86!!!*


----------



## peachick

hahha
that photo makes me so happy!


----------



## Heavenly Springs Farm

I love that picture.


----------



## Nifty

LOVE IT!!


----------



## DKRabbitry

Very good choice!  It makes me smile, that's for sure!  Great picture, indeed.

Okay, here is one from fair last year.  I am in a piggy mood and oh how I wish I had room for big pigs  

I shall call this one... "Red Market Hog" LOL


----------



## PeepsCA

Love this thread, lots of great pics to look at and it helps pass some time while I'm waiting on the new BYC  to *open*open*open* 


Fine, I'll just stare holes thru your head until you go fill my food dish!


----------



## kla37

I have loved looking over this thread!  Very beautiful animals everyone!


----------



## kelsey2017

Lillian






Darby and Pokey


----------



## Lothiriel

Here's my submission... My sister's cat Rascal, more commonly known as The Beast...


----------



## craftymama86

elevan said:
			
		

> *Congratulations to this week's POW winner:  Snow the GP by craftymama86!!!*
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/3545_img_3054.jpg


Thank you so much! Funny, I saw it up there but it didn't connect til now, LOL. My first time of having a picture selected for POTW. Thanks again!


----------



## DKRabbitry

Here is one of my piggie...

Pinkerton


----------



## elevan

*Congratulations to Elbert the LGD and his BFF Pie by n.smithurmond as this week's POW!*


----------



## autumnprairie

picture removed for privacy


----------



## Ms. Research

elevan said:
			
		

> *Congratulations to Elbert the LGD and his BFF Pie by n.smithurmond as this week's POW!*
> http://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c381/nickismith/elbert-pieresized.jpg


Absolutely loved this pic.  So glad it made the POW!

K


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> elevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Congratulations to Elbert the LGD and his BFF Pie by n.smithurmond as this week's POW!*
> http://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c381/nickismith/elbert-pieresized.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely loved this pic.  So glad it made the POW!
> 
> K
Click to expand...

Thanks guys!  I saw the pic (which is currently my cell phone wallpaper) and since I see it every time I look at my phone it took me a sec to even realize it was pic of the week.  I still smile every time I see those two.


----------



## Cabinchick

n.smithurmond said:
			
		

> Ms. Research said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Congratulations to Elbert the LGD and his BFF Pie by n.smithurmond as this week's POW!*
> http://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c381/nickismith/elbert-pieresized.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely loved this pic.  So glad it made the POW!
> 
> K
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks guys!  I saw the pic (which is currently my cell phone wallpaper) and since I see it every time I look at my phone it took me a sec to even realize it was pic of the week.  I still smile every time I see those two.
Click to expand...

 Terrific choice for POW.


----------



## ksj0225

Bonnie my LGD and Wow Wow my bottle baby!!!


----------



## jmsim93




----------



## SheepGirl

jmsim93 said:
			
		

> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/3636_img_7441.jpg
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/3636_img_7470.jpg
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/3636_img_7468.jpg
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/3636_img_7460.jpg
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/3636_img_7461.jpg


I don't really like La Manchas (the no ears freaks me out ) but that blue eyed baby is ADORABLE. <3


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

Here is my submission!!! 




CHICKEN IN THE GOAT BARN!!


----------



## fortheloveofgoats

Sugar, one of my rescues





Mellow and Samore




Katey and the girls


----------



## 2seth2

buttercup
















black berry


----------



## jmsim93

SheepGirl said:
			
		

> jmsim93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/3636_img_7441.jpg
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/3636_img_7470.jpg
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/3636_img_7468.jpg
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/3636_img_7460.jpg
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/3636_img_7461.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> I don't really like La Manchas (the no ears freaks me out ) but that blue eyed baby is ADORABLE. <3
Click to expand...

Thank you!  I was never really a big fan, either, but they are growing on me!!!  These two have stolen my heart!!!


----------



## kelsey2017

Lothiriel said:
			
		

> Here's my submission... My sister's cat Rascal, more commonly known as The Beast...
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/4548_rascal.png


This is a nice picture!  Clearly you have more pixels than me! lol I love the snow (?) on Rascals nose and the color of the sky, nice eye or at least cool that you had the camera on you!


----------



## SheepGirl

I have more from the snow from today.

Get Your Ducks (er, sheep) In a Row





Hay Face, Snowy Back





Taken Aback





"Comet" the reindeer from the Santa Clause movies with Tim Allen (can't you see it? )





Frozen Barbed Wire





Some of the Flock


----------



## elevan

jmsim93 said:
			
		

>


*Congratulations to jmsim93 for submitting this week's POW!*


----------



## greenfamilyfarms

Edited:





Not Edited:


----------



## jmsim93

elevan said:
			
		

> jmsim93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/3636_img_7441.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> *Congratulations to jmsim93 for submitting this week's POW!*
Click to expand...

Great!!!  I'm so excited!


----------



## jodief100




----------



## Erins Little Farm

This is 'George' a young baby suffolk lamb! He is very curious and so sweet!


----------



## Pioneer Chicken

I'd like to enter a few pictures if it's not too late! 

Maaaa!






Newborns





Gentle & Kids


----------



## elevan

*Congratulations to this week's POW winner SheepGirl for her submission of Frozen barbwire!*

_I can't say that I know exactly what it is about this pic but it caught my eye from the minute I saw it.  But it's simplicity appealed to me and says January._



			
				SheepGirl said:
			
		

> Frozen Barbed Wire


----------



## Mamaboid

I have a couple to submit now.

Elizabeth





Elijah





Erin





Beautiful Family





Papaboid and his soon to be very spoiled "grandbaby" Elizabeth


----------



## WildRoseBeef

I have "some" pictures that you may like to consider putting up.  They ain't recent, but they're good enough (I hope) to qualify as being put up for "Pic-of-The-Week." 





Lightning storm over the farm





Charolais steer and friend





Yellow-white-face steer (probably tamest of the herd)





Best buds 





The three stooges





Harvest time





Whiskeyjack





Inquisitive Angus steer





Blackie's view





Speckled steer





Hungry weaner calves

Hope that's not too much to choose from for you.


----------



## chickenzoo

How about peaches.......


----------



## SheepGirl

elevan said:
			
		

> *Congratulations to this week's POW winner SheepGirl for her submission of Frozen barbwire!*
> 
> _I can't say that I know exactly what it is about this pic but it caught my eye from the minute I saw it.  But it's simplicity appealed to me and says January._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SheepGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frozen Barbed Wire
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/4485_dscn0190.jpg
Click to expand...

Awesome! I don't know what inspired me to take this pic, either 

Thanks, though!


----------



## DKRabbitry

Winter Piggy Litter






Spotty Face


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

DKRabbitry said:
			
		

> Winter Piggy Litter
> 
> http://i1152.photobucket.com/albums/p500/dkrabbitry/Babiespigs4.jpg
> 
> Spotty Face
> 
> http://i1152.photobucket.com/albums/p500/dkrabbitry/SpottyPiggy.jpg


I VOTE FOR THIS ONE!!!!!!! "SPOTTY FACE"


----------



## JustKiddin

OOOH Mercy... baby pigs are soo darn cute


----------



## Roll farms

*sniffle*  Peaches is soooo grown up.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

"Ruling the Spool" by SmallFarmGirl


----------



## that's*satyrical

They are all cute pictures for sure. Those cows are gorgeous. Peaches & the goats are such cuties. But, I would not even post a picture after seeing those piglets. Those are about the cutest things I ever did see


----------



## elevan

*Congratulations to Peaches by chickenzoo for being selected as this week's Picture of the Week!*





			
				chickenzoo said:
			
		

> How about peaches


----------



## autumnprairie

elevan said:
			
		

> *Congratulations to Peaches by chickenzoo for being selected as this week's Picture of the Week!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chickenzoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/195_peaches_2012.jpg
> How about peaches
Click to expand...

I remember when she was a tiny preemie


----------



## Nifty




----------



## chickenzoo

AWWWWWWWWWWWWW...... thanks guys.  :bun


----------



## idy

can I submit one for next week?


----------



## elevan

idy said:
			
		

> can I submit one for next week?


Submissions are always welcome from all members.  See post #1 of this thread for guidelines.


----------



## idy

ok, I'm submitting two:

this one is clucky, a buff orpington hen:






this one is Ichabod, a Easter Egger rooster:


----------



## Wallers-Farm

How About Miracle Netherland Dwarf Doe






Or Jersey Wooly Kits


----------



## SheepGirl

My Ewe--Will be six years old in May


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

Happy Valentines day! "Blowing a kiss" By SmallFarmGirl


----------



## Erins Little Farm

Olive a suffolk lamb




herd of sheep


----------



## elevan

*Congratulations to DKRabbitry for submitting Winter Piggy Litter as this week's POW!
*


			
				DKRabbitry said:
			
		

> Winter Piggy Litter


----------



## RustyDHart

Congrats..DKRabbitry,   Those are the cutest piglets I have EVER seen......all of the other entries were very nice too......


----------



## Erins Little Farm

Congrats  those are adorable pigs!


----------



## elevan

*Congratulations to WildRoseBeef for her submission as this week's POW!*



			
				WildRoseBeef said:
			
		

> Charolais steer and friend


----------



## Cricket

Nice looking cows, Wildrosebeef!  Your cows come equipped with headlights out there?


----------



## RustyDHart

Congrats to WildRose....nice photo....        Here is a photo of one of my Scottish Blackface rams...."Phantom"....


----------



## WildRoseBeef

Wow I actually got in! Thank you!!   They're steers, actually, not cows.   But yes, that is one of my favorite pictures, that Char steer was posing beautifully for me and the crossbred steer (not sure of the breed, probably solid red shorthorn-simmi/limmi-cross, not red angus because RA's don't have horns) was just standing there chewing his cud not minding getting his pic taken either, and it was getting pretty dark, fortunately the flash was good enough to catch this pic.  No, no headlights, lol. This pic was taken I think around 2003 or '04 with a little fujifilm point-and-shoot, no fancy dSLR camera.

Thanks again!  And of course great pictures everyone else, can't wait to see who the next POW winner is.


----------



## 20kidsonhill




----------



## 20kidsonhill




----------



## 20kidsonhill




----------



## redtailgal

AWWWWWWWWWWW!  that last pic is tear jerker!


----------



## WildRoseBeef

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

>


Now THAT is cute!


----------



## marlowmanor

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/3140_resting_on_wood.jpg


I like this one! Though at first I thought the kid was nibbling on the stump. Upon closer examination I figured out she was resting her chin on it!


----------



## marlowmanor

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/3140_nova_doeling_feb_20.jpg


I like this one too! Simple yet elegant!


----------



## 20kidsonhill

Thank you:


----------



## marlowmanor

BlackJack says Hi!





Headbutting!


----------



## bonbean01

Can we come out to play?

Not sure I'm doing this correctly?


----------



## elevan

bonbean01 said:
			
		

> Not sure I'm doing this correctly?


Yep.  Thanks for your submission


----------



## autumnprairie




----------



## purplequeenvt




----------



## purplequeenvt




----------



## purplequeenvt




----------



## elevan

*Congratulations to this week's POW, Llamas by purplequeenvt!!!*



			
				purplequeenvt said:
			
		

>


----------



## bonbean01

Great Photo!!!  But why does this photo make me feel like I have to go brush my teeth again?  LOL!


----------



## RustyDHart

Congrats. Purplequeen,   Very nice photo.....I have always loved Llamas....I had 7 of them and miss them alot....  alot of great photos this week....


----------



## peteyfoozer

A Moose in the Milkroom


----------



## elevan




----------



## jmsim93

peteyfoozer said:
			
		

> A Moose in the Milkroom
> 
> http://i1010.photobucket.com/albums/af228/peteyfoozer/IMG_0323.jpg


And we have the WINNER!!!!


----------



## redtailgal

jmsim93 said:
			
		

> peteyfoozer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Moose in the Milkroom
> 
> http://i1010.photobucket.com/albums/af228/peteyfoozer/IMG_0323.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> And we have the WINNER!!!!
Click to expand...

x2


----------



## autumnprairie

redtailgal said:
			
		

> jmsim93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peteyfoozer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Moose in the Milkroom
> 
> http://i1010.photobucket.com/albums/af228/peteyfoozer/IMG_0323.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> And we have the WINNER!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> x2
Click to expand...

X3


----------



## purplequeenvt

elevan said:
			
		

> *Congratulations to this week's POW, Llamas by purplequeenvt!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> purplequeenvt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7027/6797828125_454ddab2c5.jpg
Click to expand...

Wow! Thank you!


----------



## SheepGirl

Here's my ewe, Valentine (aka "Ali"):


----------



## purplequeenvt




----------



## purplequeenvt




----------



## purplequeenvt

A Little Person on a Little Horse


----------



## elevan

*Congratulations to this week's POW winner, 20kidsonhill's mother and kid!*



			
				20kidsonhill said:
			
		

>


----------



## Lothiriel

*Valentine*


----------



## idy

do you accept pictures of chickens?


----------



## redtailgal

I'm pretty sure that it is ok to submit chicken pics..........we have lots of chicken folks on here.


----------



## elevan

Chicken and other poultry pics are perfectly acceptable submissions.


----------



## idy

ok here are mine, her name is Diamond and she is a black austrolorp:


----------



## Queen Mum

Whose smiling at you baby?

Purple Queen, this is just precious!


----------



## peachick

Here is a photo of a pregnant hairy goat...  taken today.




DSC_0233 by S!GNATURE, on Flickr


----------



## purplequeenvt

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> Whose smiling at you baby?
> 
> Purple Queen, this is just precious!


Yes, my lambie is quite cute and she knows it too!

Here she is last night.


----------



## purplequeenvt

My fuzzy-butt that hatched on Tuesday, 24 hours before the others. *She* was lonely so she spent the day tucked under my jacket.


----------



## redtailgal

Snuggletime





Daisy





Fern


----------



## EggsForIHOP

Okay...I FINALLY got a few good pics today that aren't of hoohoos or udders...


First one entitled:  That's IT!  I QUIT!






And Starmaker...The best leaves are always at the TOP!


----------



## purplequeenvt

"My feets were cold."


----------



## idy

purplequeenvt said:
			
		

> "My feets were cold."
> http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7044/6967854781_ed4a07005a.jpg


oh man  that is hilarious!


----------



## TTs Chicks

Thought I'd submit a couple


----------



## secuono




----------



## Queen Mum

You make me smile.


----------



## purplequeenvt

Sebastian (born 3/11 at 3:30pm) and his mother, Allison.


----------



## elevan

*Congratulations to this week's POW, "You make me smile" by Queen Mum!*

This pic really does make you smile  



			
				Queen Mum said:
			
		

>


----------



## redtailgal

COngratulations Queen Mum!


----------



## Queen Mum

Thanks.  I just snapped the shot.  Annie and her baby did all the work.


----------



## redtailgal

Autumnprarie must be so proud to have her babies up there!  Such a pretty baby! Congrats to AUtumnprarie as well!


----------



## marlowmanor

What's up?


----------



## flemish lops

Some Easter Pictures 
Here's "Penny":




Here's "Angle":




here's Angle the "not so happy bunny"


----------



## Akpahsj

Thought I'd add a few...






How Did This Happen?, or My Head's Stuck! Whichever sounds better.





Just Hanging Out.





I don't have a title for this one.
Ya, this one's not the best since all of the stuff in the background. I wanted to keep the whole flowerbed in there, so I couldn't really crop the vehicles out.


----------



## Queen Mum

Treeclimber






I realize it isn't the best picture, but this little guy is getting more brave by the minute! He does it for:

The shear joy of climbing...


----------



## craftymama86

Here's a few. 

Our English Angora buck, Bugsy playing hide and seek 





Bugsy again, isn't he pretty?!





Pygmy twins 





For the love of kids!  





This is an old one but I thought it was funny!





Oh oh, here's one! "The balancing act!" 





Another view...


----------



## Georgiamainers

Couch Potato Kid "Wendy"





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## craftymama86

CUTE pics!


----------



## purplequeenvt

The 3 Musketeers





Soaking in the Sun.





Sebastian


----------



## ohiogoatgirl

"chillin"






"bunny puzzle"


----------



## autumnprairie

DON'T BLAME ME


----------



## SheepGirl

Suga Momma






March Grazing





Like Mother, Like Son





Ewe Are Crazy





Dusk





Look at my tongue!





Look at our tongues!





Sheep Smile





Purebred Babydoll Ewes





Edited to add more pictures.


----------



## elevan

Y'all are gonna make this week really hard!  Keep those pics coming!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

Betty Boop
NO DOGS! 




Goatie Yawn 




Do camera's taste good?


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

Whens the new POW coming?


----------



## elevan

*Congratulations to this week's POW, March Grazing by SheepGirl!*



			
				SheepGirl said:
			
		

> March Grazing


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

YAH! Awesome picture! Great POW!


----------



## SheepGirl

Thanks!


----------



## Queen Mum

I love the POW.  It looks like they are trying to spell something in the field.  Reminds me of Click, Clack, Moo!


----------



## elevan

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> I love the POW.  It looks like they are trying to spell something in the field.  Reminds me of Click, Clack, Moo!


Yeah, that's what drew me to the pic.  It's like the sheep marching band or something


----------



## bonbean01

Congratulations SheepGirl...one of these weeks I really want to see Paulie as POW...just love the look of that little guy!


----------



## Roll farms




----------



## redtailgal

the earsssssssssssssssss........................


----------



## craftymama86

Oh how I LOVE nubian kids!!!!


----------



## crazyland

Here are my submissions...

Let me tell you a secret...







Snuggles 







MooMoo the handsome pygmy.







Good Morning!


----------



## janeaaa45

All pics are so funny~


----------



## HankTheTank




----------



## elevan

*Congratulations to crazyland for the submission of Snuggles as this week's POW!*



			
				crazyland said:
			
		

> Snuggles


----------



## crazyland

Thanks so much!


----------



## Queen Mum

YAY!  I love that picture!  It makes me smile!


----------



## Mamaboid

MOM!!!!





Goats on the golf course, Erin and Elijah





The Family out for a walk





Dusty





Dusty and Brandy


----------



## marlowmanor

I know it's not a "herd" animal but it is cute!

4 day old polish(mix?). This pic is called Captain Polish!


----------



## RPC

Playing




Jager




Porsche




Cindy




Jager thinks he is fast.




Cashmere, Valentine, and Hope




Jasmine says "Did they all really fit in there?"




Yep that's all 3 ready for bed


----------



## redtailgal

oh my......that little red kid of RPC's is just ........I dunno.......


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

redtailgal said:
			
		

> oh my......that little red kid of RPC's is just ........I dunno.......


It looks like bullit. Rolls one!


----------



## craftymama86

Cute babies!

Here's one pic for now...





Added this one.


----------



## SheepGirl

An Uh-Oh Oreo


----------



## Queen Mum

SheepGirl said:
			
		

> An Uh-Oh Oreo


Now that made me laugh!


----------



## greenfamilyfarms

Citabria, our new Nubian doeling.


----------



## idy

this is diamond, my one year old black austrolorp hen:

I am watching you from my lovely perch in this crepe murdle tree


----------



## HankTheTank




----------



## elevan

Congratulations to this week's POW winner!  This pic just screams SPRING! to me and seems so appropriate to start April off with  



			
				greenfamilyfarms said:
			
		

> Citabria, our new Nubian doeling.


----------



## greenfamilyfarms

YAY!!! Thank you!


----------



## Blue Dog Farms

She is stunning!!


----------



## Blue Dog Farms

What????




My eyes!




Buddies


----------



## RPC

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> redtailgal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh my......that little red kid of RPC's is just ........I dunno.......
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like bullit. Rolls one!
Click to expand...

That is little Cindy. Her dad was a tank and she sure takes after him. Her only problem is she is not growing as fast as I would like.


----------



## porkchop48

My submission... I tried to think of a title for it and came up with nothing real good. 

But here was some that I thought might work

Motherly love.
Is that really mine?
Tut and SGS



I suck at that part.


----------



## Squirrelgirl88

My Lily


----------



## craftymama86

Congrats to the POW for this week, beautiful colors!

Here's one. Our GP just had puppies. I'll call this one.... "Time to eat!" I guess I also could have called it "Man, this doesn't feel good" Poor momma, look at her expression, lol.


----------



## elevan

*Congratulations to Akpahsj for submitting a pic that captures persona of a backyard herd!*



			
				Akpahsj said:
			
		

>


----------



## Queen Mum

You can't get much more back yard than that!


----------



## redtailgal

Congrats! Love the pic!


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Zeus, king of the playground.


----------



## RainySunday

Time for Pilly's Close-Up!


----------



## manybirds

nurturingnaturally said:
			
		

> Time for Pilly's Close-Up!
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/3397_dsc05567.jpg


 my God thats cute


----------



## purplequeenvt

"Frizzle-Miester"





"Leopold"





"Lyric"





"Haec" 





"Buddy"


----------



## HankTheTank

Tulip




Bonnie


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

running alpacas





alpacas in the stream





Kripto crossing the stream


----------



## BrownSheep

ruby the yow.


----------



## RustyDHart

"Kickin' Back"....Scottish Blackface ewe lamb......
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




                         "New baby"......Scottish Blackface ewe and new ram lamb.......


----------



## elevan

*Congratulations to this week's POW!*



			
				craftymama86 said:
			
		

> "Time to eat!"


----------



## craftymama86

I'm a little late in responding but THANK YOU! *Does happy dance*  :bun


----------



## Four Winds Ranch

[/img]


----------



## iasc300

Rawhide

Shepherd Creek Boers main herdsire


----------



## Cabinchick

Not exactly a herd, but wanted to share the pic anyway. Hope it makes you smile!

Broody Kitten


----------



## BarredRockMomma

the kitten


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Soooooo cute!!!   Makes me want to go get a kitten despite being allergic!


----------



## Four Winds Ranch

~  " FRIENDS"  ~







[/img]


----------



## purplequeenvt

"Spring Chicken"





"Identity Crisis"


----------



## ickenfeedfarm@chickenfeed

Turkish Kangal Dog


----------



## Royd Wood

Wow some fantastic pics and the pig / cattle one 

Zebadee and Zorro Black Galloway bull calves


----------



## ickenfeedfarm@chickenfeed

Is there a limit? Iv got lots of cute puppy pics, this is one of my favorites! "Turkish Kangal Dog puppies (trying to be being good) for the camera" Say CHEEZE!


----------



## SheepGirl

Blue Eyed Huyacaya Alpaca at the MD Sheep & Wool Festival


----------



## elevan

ickenfeedfarm@chickenfeed said:
			
		

> Is there a limit?


No limit.  Submit as many as you want


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

Bahh! By SmallFarmGirl


----------



## Queen Mum

I'm on my break!  No cameras please!


----------



## elevan

Congratulations to this week's POW winner!

_(sorry, my internet was done yesterday)_



			
				ickenfeedfarm@chickenfeed said:
			
		

> Turkish Kangal Dog


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

Adorable new pic of the week chicken feed!


----------



## BarredRockMomma

Got milk?


----------



## Cabinchick

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> Adorable new pic of the week chicken feed!


Agreed, that is a really neat pic. Love your Kangal LGDs chickenfeed


----------



## DonnaBelle

EXCELLENT PHOTO OF THE WEEK PIC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I love that dog, and the goat beside it?  Magic I say.

Thanks all,

DonnaBelle


----------



## ickenfeedfarm@chickenfeed

Thanks everyone  
Heres a picture of our ND goats. I sent this photo in to a Manna feed contest "Baby your Babies" 2 years ago & won the Grand prize! Grit magazine also called & asked to use this picture in thier magazine! So maybe 1 day this one will get added too "Picture of the Week"?


----------



## Nifty

elevan said:
			
		

> Congratulations to this week's POW winner!
> 
> _(sorry, my internet was done yesterday)_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ickenfeedfarm@chickenfeed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turkish Kangal Dog
> http://i336.photobucket.com/albums/n343/tommietoes333/kangal13.jpg
Click to expand...

I just LOVE LOVE LOVE this picture!!!


----------



## elevan

*Congratulations to this week's POW winner!*



			
				RustyDHart said:
			
		

> "Kickin' Back"....Scottish Blackface ewe lamb......


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch

*Can I submit one for next week?*


----------



## redtailgal

Whitemountain, I see that you are still online...........I'll let you in on the "rules".

1.  submit away!

lol, yes, you can submit as many as you want!


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

New here so only have chickens (seasoned chicken farmer, novice goat farmer) but they are






 titled ~ 'If I dont move, it wont eat me' CCP





 Titled ~ ' Oh, did you want me to sit on that? '





 ' Ahem, WHAT did you say ? '





 ' I see you... '





 ' I have 2 sets of wings !' 





 ' WHAT DOES IT SAY THE NUGGETS ARE MADE OF???? '





 ' I'm a mommy' ( R.I.P splash  )





 ' Go away I'm sleeping'





 ' You did NOT just say that'





 ' COCKADOODOODLEDOO!!!"


Is this too many entries?  SORRY ! XD (not...xD)


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> I know it's not a "herd" animal but it is cute!
> 
> 4 day old polish(mix?). This pic is called Captain Polish!
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/4667_captain_polish_3-25-12.png


Okay this is totally me-like

But that looks like a sultan


----------



## marlowmanor

CochinBrahmaLover=) said:
			
		

> marlowmanor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know it's not a "herd" animal but it is cute!
> 
> 4 day old polish(mix?). This pic is called Captain Polish!
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/4667_captain_polish_3-25-12.png
> 
> 
> 
> Okay this is totally me-like
> 
> But that looks like a sultan
Click to expand...

It's a polish. Since I don't want to crowd this thread with chit chat I'll put some recent pictures of her on your journal if you don't mind.


----------



## elevan

WhiteMountainsRanch said:
			
		

> *Can I submit one for next week?*


Absolutely!  Anyone can submit.  You can submit as many pics as you want.  Pics only need be submitted once to be considered for all future weeks.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch




----------



## Mamaboid

Not a herd animal for sure, but thought this was an interesting addition to my barn.


----------



## manybirds

Mamaboid said:
			
		

> Not a herd animal for sure, but thought this was an interesting addition to my barn.
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/4738_5-14-12_005.jpg


----------



## ILuvSheep

What is it? I LOVE it !!!


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Is that a Luna moth?  I have seen drawings of them but never actually a real one?  How cool!


----------



## Mamaboid

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> Is that a Luna moth?  I have seen drawings of them but never actually a real one?  How cool!


Yup, isn't it perfect?  It was sitting on the side of the barn looking in at the goats.


----------



## yankee'n'moxie

I love Luna Moths too! Just the other day we had one on our porch all day, and my friend has one that stays on a certain flower in her garden everyday!

Here are my submissions:









































That's enough for now, I suppose.... Oh, wait, I just found a pic of a Luna moth that we found dead one day


----------



## Cabinchick

The Luna Moth is so beautiful...I've never seen one before


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

Cabinchick said:
			
		

> The Luna Moth is so beautiful...I've never seen one before


Me neither!! Did you know that they only live a week or two after they go the stage where they turn into a "butterfly"???
After they're at that "stage" they don't have mouths, so they can't eat so.... they quick find a mate then finish all that stuff and die! 


 
Wouldn't you like to be a luna moth? 
Such a good life.... 


   I couldn't resist.


----------



## Cabinchick

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> Cabinchick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Luna Moth is so beautiful...I've never seen one before
> 
> 
> 
> Me neither!! Did you know that they only live a week or two after they go the stage where they turn into a "butterfly"???
> After they're at that "stage" they don't have mouths, so they can't eat so.... they quick find a mate then finish all that stuff and die!
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't you like to be a luna moth?
> Such a good life....
> 
> 
> I couldn't resist.
Click to expand...


----------



## dwbonfire

here in nc we are seeing so many luna moths!! saw two for the very first time last year, now this year already on four different occasions, they are soooo cool


----------



## Rocky Knolls Rabbits

Our New Zealand Buck Buddy


----------



## flemish lops

I thought I might post a picture of my little netherland dwarf
6 week old cutie


----------



## elevan

Congratulations to this week's POW!



			
				Rocky Knolls Rabbits said:
			
		

> Our New Zealand Buck Buddy


----------



## Four Winds Ranch

Here is a cute, fluffy face for ya!  " FESTUS " 









[/img]


----------



## BetterHensandGardens

One of our "gangsters" - Dillinger:


----------



## SheepGirl

"Lady Gaga" - my flystruck ewe lamb, who is healing up nicely. I love the white spot on her nose and the black spot on her ear.


----------



## HankTheTank

The fawn who lived in our pasture for a while


----------



## elevan

Congratulations to this week's POW!



			
				Four Winds Ranch said:
			
		

> Here is a cute, fluffy face for ya!  " FESTUS "


----------



## PattySh

Here is my heifer Tinkerbelle enjoying her summer pasture.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Removed


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Removed


----------



## Trigoat&pbrlover

.


----------



## Trigoat&pbrlover

.


----------



## flemish lops

my little ponzka


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Heidi -- Straw Hat Kikos





Coco -- Straw Hat Kikos





Katie -- Straw Hat Kikos





Callie -- Straw Hat Kikos


----------



## SheepGirl

Who needs to chew tobacco? I have cud!


----------



## elevan

Congratulations to this week's POW winner!



			
				PattySh said:
			
		

> Here is my heifer Tinkerbelle enjoying her summer pasture.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

elevan said:
			
		

> Congratulations to this week's POW winner!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PattySh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my heifer Tinkerbelle enjoying her summer pasture.
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/1685_tinkerbelleeatinggass.jpg
Click to expand...

Congrats!!


----------



## PattySh

Thank You! My daughter Eliza took that  picture a few days ago. When I saw it I said OMG that pic just screams summertime so I submitted it.  She's headed off to visit the farmer that brings our hay  for the summer/fall.  He will run her with his hereford bull. Cross your fingers Tinkerbelle's summertime love affair with the bull is successful!


----------



## Roll farms

LOVE the POW~


----------



## crazyland

Congrats! I just love the picture this week.


----------



## manybirds




----------



## SheepGirl

Lady Gaga


----------



## autumnprairie

SheepGirl said:
			
		

> Lady Gaga
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/4485_dscn4130.jpg


I love her and her smile


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Removed


----------



## Fierlin

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/6788_5-15-2012_099.jpg
> Amy -- Straw Hat Kikos


I love this one. It's cute.


----------



## RemudaOne

My coat is edgy.  Well, MY coat is.... pink!





Sigh....





WHAT?!?!?


----------



## marlowmanor

BlackJack and his shadow


----------



## elevan

*Congratulations to this week's POW!*



			
				SheepGirl said:
			
		

> Lady Gaga


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Congrats to SheepGirl on the POW.


----------



## SheepGirl

Yay!


----------



## Remuda1

Congratulations!


----------



## PattySh

Congrats! AWWWWW!!!! SHe's adorable. Love her Eyebrows!


----------



## PattySh

Narragansett Tom







Just Minutes Old


----------



## Four Winds Ranch

Sneaky and her babies!!







[/img]


----------



## RemudaOne




----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Wow!! I like the first dog!!


----------



## Symphony

I really like those dogs, reminds me of our old family dog.  :/  She was the greatest lady dog.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Removed


----------



## Roy and Vicky

We call this guy Scooter, after Roy's brothers cat that was a meanie cause this guy sure has some attitude!!


----------



## elevan

*Congratulations to this week's POW!*


			
				nurturingnaturally said:
			
		

> Time for Pilly's Close-Up!


_A note - please remember that I look back on all previous entries so if you've already submitted a pic there is no need to resubmit as it will be entered in all weeks forward.  Thanks!_


----------



## Blue Dog Farms

Olivia                                                                                                                                                                                                                                   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Asa




Henna


----------



## Remuda1

Can you come play?


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

Sassafrass




Chugiak


----------



## RemudaOne

The gang....


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Moses and Caleb -- Straw Hat Kikos


----------



## bjjohns




----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

Dalek


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos




----------



## elevan

*Congratulations to this week's POW!*


			
				Ownedby3alpacas said:
			
		

> Dalek


----------



## HankTheTank

I told Dalek he won but I don't think he cared


----------



## SheepGirl

Lady Gaga, my lil cutie pa tootie


----------



## redtailgal

I NEVER in a million years thought that I would ever say this but........  I do love me some Lady Gaga pics!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

redtailgal said:
			
		

> I NEVER in a million years thought that I would ever say this but........  I do love me some Lady Gaga pics!


LOL^^^


----------



## bjjohns

Wanna see her dance.


----------



## purplequeenvt

"Gimme a Smooch!"





Helen


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

eewww I like the horse.


----------



## SheepGirl

redtailgal said:
			
		

> I NEVER in a million years thought that I would ever say this but........  I do love me some Lady Gaga pics!


lol  When I go out to feed here in a half hour I will be sure to take a couple of extra cute ones just for you


----------



## terrilhb

May I enter this one? I don't know if I did it right. I have never entered before.


----------



## elevan

terrilhb said:
			
		

> May I enter this one? I don't know if I did it right. I have never entered before. http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/3070_cuteness_overload_008.jpg


You did it right.  Thank you for your submission.


----------



## bjjohns

elevan said:
			
		

> terrilhb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> May I enter this one? I don't know if I did it right. I have never entered before. http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/3070_cuteness_overload_008.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> You did it right.  Thank you for your submission.
Click to expand...

I needed a dose of cuteness. The meat goats tore up the BRAND NEW p-n-p goat netting from Kencove. I was out there patching for over an hour. Arrggghh.


----------



## bjjohns

Low Lying Browse . . . 





Thats Sunny the Saanen on the left, and Montana The Alpine on the right.


----------



## snapnzap

This second story stoop is my goats favorite spot when they "escape" 





good spot

And here is one of my triplets





mouse


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

snapnzap said:
			
		

> This second story stoop is my goats favorite spot when they "escape"
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/6023_goodspot.jpg
> good spot
> 
> And here is one of my triplets
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/6023_mouse2.jpg
> mouse


I hope the first pic gets it!!!


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Oh my goodness that pic of your stair-goats should be in a calendar.  Very cute!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> Oh my goodness that pic of your stair-goats should be in a calendar.  Very cute!


X2 It's perfect!!


----------



## purplequeenvt

Eloise





Valerie


----------



## ILuvSheep

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> Pearce Pastures said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my goodness that pic of your stair-goats should be in a calendar.  Very cute!
> 
> 
> 
> X2 It's perfect!!
Click to expand...

X3 !!!


----------



## elevan

Congratulations to this week's POW!

A true "backyard" herd pic!



			
				snapnzap said:
			
		

> good spot


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

That really is one of the best pictures I have seen. It's a classic. Congrats!!


----------



## Roll farms

Awesome POW!


----------



## snapnzap

Awww thanks everyone!


----------



## terrilhb

Congratulations. Awesome picture. Just adorable.


----------



## Goatherd

Them be some content and happy goats!


----------



## bonbean01

Hey congrats~~~ love the photo...truly is a back yard/porch photo...too cute


----------



## SheepGirl

Katy Perry


----------



## BarredRockMomma

Katy Perry is sooooo cute. Hmmm maybe I need to look into sheep hmmmmmm


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

I love the POW! Adorable goats! Great picture!


----------



## autumnprairie

Look at ME, MOM!!!!


----------



## 20kidsonhill




----------



## Pearce Pastures

Awww momma goat looks so content and happy hugging on her baby.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

]



Maybe this one is better cropped a little closer







Almost forgot some flying goat pictures











A little closer


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

HA!! The ears when they run are so funny.


----------



## Royd Wood

20 kids - fantastic pics and what I would do for that pasture


----------



## snapnzap

I just love those flying goat pictures!


----------



## bjjohns

It was suggested this would be appropriate:






Meet Slimer.


----------



## elevan

*Congratulations to this week's winner Flying Goats by 20kidsonhill!*



			
				20kidsonhill said:
			
		

>


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Awesome!! I love that picture. The ears make it.


----------



## SheepGirl

The one in the back has one ear up and one ear down


----------



## bonbean01

Love this photo!!!!!  Congrats 20kid...those ears flying up are just too CUTE!!!!


----------



## 20kidsonhill

thank you. The best part of those photos, Is I didn't even realize what I had taken until I was looking at the pictures on the computer and saw how cool everyonse ears looked.  I really miss all that beautiful pasture.  Ours like many people's has taken a hit this summer. It isn't as bad as some, but for sure not as nice as earlier this summer when those pictures were taken.


----------



## SheepGirl

My Aging Ewe


----------



## Blue Dog Farms




----------



## Nifty

Gosh I LOVE these pics y'all are posting!!!


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Summer Sisters


----------



## boykin2010

KING OF THE HILL 

I love this picture I took earlier this year. The lamb knows he is a stud 
He is standing on a tree stump playing king of the hill with the other lambs. I love his color and wish he would've been a girl.


----------



## TGreenhut

Sassy





Goat Family





Razz's Smile


----------



## boykin2010

Puppy Kisses!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

...


----------



## bonbean01

Puppy kisses is just too cute!!!


----------



## boykin2010

bonbean01 said:
			
		

> Puppy kisses is just too cute!!!


Thanks... It was one of my favorite photos I have ever taken


----------



## boykin2010

Sheepgirl - Just out of curiosity, how old is that ewe you posted a photo of? She reminds me a lot of a couple of my ewes that are older. I have one that if I remember correctly will be turning 9 this year. She is still going strong!


----------



## SheepGirl

boykin2010 said:
			
		

> Sheepgirl - Just out of curiosity, how old is that ewe you posted a photo of? She reminds me a lot of a couple of my ewes that are older. I have one that if I remember correctly will be turning 9 this year. She is still going strong!


She's six years old. If you look closely, you can see how her teeth are spreading and are getting worn. Also if you look closely you can see that she needs her hooves trimmed!


----------



## elevan

Congratulations to this week's POW! 



			
				boykin2010 said:
			
		

> Puppy Kisses!


----------



## bonbean01

Congrats!!!  Love this photo


----------



## poorboys




----------



## LadyIsabelle2011

Just some pics I thought might be good :3

She such a cheese 






Nom nom nom noms






"Somewhere, beyond this window, somewhere far, there's a field full of clover waiting just for me,"






Just you try something cat! I dare you!!! Make my bunny day!


----------



## flemish lops

love the bunny and the cat pic. I just can't get past how green the grass is  .


----------



## LadyIsabelle2011

LOL Thank you! The grass is growing absolutely wild with all the rain we've been having, believe it or not it had been mowed not a week before this pic have been taken


----------



## balluba03

The Gang




Hungry hungry goaties!


----------



## hilltopdextercattle

Here are our girls hanging out in the shade trying to beat the heat of our Texas summer.


----------



## Blackhereford boy

Bullet my angus cross bull


----------



## elevan

Bullet is a handsome fella.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

X2

Very nice!!


----------



## Blackhereford boy

thank you sorry the picture is so big


----------



## BarredRockMomma

Nap Time


----------



## boykin2010

I love bullet.


----------



## elevan

Congratulations to this week's POW!



			
				Blackhereford boy said:
			
		

> Bullet my angus cross bull


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Very nice picture and I am glad he won.


----------



## Blackhereford boy

Oh yay thank you


----------



## bonbean01

Congratulations!  Loved this photo when I first saw it...Bullet is beautiful


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

*Ahem* Handsome. lol


----------



## bonbean01

oh yeah...girls are beautiful...guys are handsome...LOLOLOL


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

hahaha


----------



## zelloniszoo

BUZZ


----------



## Roll farms

Bullitt





Ally





Valentine





Oberhaslis Faline and Reece Cup






Bambi





edited to add names....


----------



## hannahbanana3

hannah




best friends... not lol, Carlee and Mila




frizzy lizzy




Tulip


----------



## Blackhereford boy

tiny our 3 day old blackhereford




and the new baby born today

images edited with instagram


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Moses -- Straw Hat Kikos


----------



## Blackhereford boy

Moses is very hansome!!!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Blackhereford boy said:
			
		

> Moses is very hansome!!!


Thanks!! Sadly I don't think he will win. None of mine ever win.


----------



## Blackhereford boy

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> Blackhereford boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moses is very hansome!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!! Sadly I don't think he will win. None of mine ever win.
Click to expand...

Hav you put the one of Kelly from ur journal I like that one


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Her name is Callie.  Which one? I might have.


----------



## bonbean01

Straw...if you got a nice big lovely straw hat...cut holes out for the ears and a nice ribbon to tie under the chin and put that on your goat...bet you'd get pic of the week


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

I might have to do that. I gotta go buy on though....


----------



## Blackhereford boy

I meant the goat the orange opted one sorry


----------



## flemish lops

Mrs kitty says "Hiiiiiiiiii"





I see you!




did she say wheat??


----------



## elevan

*Congratulations to this week's POW!*



			
				hannahbanana3 said:
			
		

> Tulip


----------



## autumnprairie

congrats


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Congrats on the POW!!


----------



## bonbean01

Congratulations!  I was taken by Tulip when I first saw your submission...awesome looking


----------



## Royd Wood

Well done Hanna
I'm assuming its one of those you pluck the hair from while its sat on your lap - comes with a deck and rocking chair


----------



## stano40

Miss Piggy 4 mos. old,   a micro-mini X pot belly pig


----------



## hannahbanana3

bonbean01 said:
			
		

> Congratulations!  I was taken by Tulip when I first saw your submission...awesome looking


Thanks


----------



## hannahbanana3

Royd Wood said:
			
		

> Well done Hanna
> I'm assuming its one of those you pluck the hair from while its sat on your lap - comes with a deck and rocking chair


thanks, and yes shes an english angora, and loves to be plucked.


----------



## SheepGirl

Eating the Willow Tree


----------



## elevan

Congratulations to this week's POW!



			
				stano40 said:
			
		

> Miss Piggy 4 mos. old,   a micro-mini X pot belly pig


----------



## bonbean01

Congratulations stano!  Miss Piggy is a cutie


----------



## GoatCrazyLady




----------



## hilltopdextercattle

I love the look on that poor puppy's face. I'm sure that he is wishing his ears would do that,lol.


----------



## daisychick

Oh my!  the goat and the hound dog are way too cute!


----------



## marlowmanor

The goat and the hound need a children's book written about them. They are a cute pair.


----------



## elevan

What pops into my mind when I see that basset hound is...

♫  ♪   ♫  "Do your ears hang low?  Do they wobble to and fro?  Can you tie them in a knot?  Can you tie them in a bow?"  ♫  ♪  ♫


----------



## marlowmanor

elevan said:
			
		

> What pops into my mind when I see that basset hound is...
> 
> ♫  ♪   ♫  "Do your ears hang low?  Do they wobble to and fro?  Can you tie them in a knot?  Can you tie them in a bow?"  ♫  ♪  ♫


 I thought the same thing when I saw the picture!


----------



## GoatCrazyLady

Aw... thank you! He is mamas  big BaBy boy. He's a sweetie!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos




----------



## bonbean01

I am a sheep person...but this photo really tempts me get some goats.


----------



## Southern by choice

Minutes After Birth


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Hey!! That looks just like Heidi and her first kid. hehe


----------



## elevan

Ok, I'm gonna take a little liberty this week and honor our first Herdstock with the Picture of the Week.

More pics can be found here .  Keep checking as more folks add their pics (me included).

Pic by Roll farms.  Cake by currycomb.


----------



## bonbean01

Love it!!!!  Hope to make to Herdstock one of these times~~~~~


----------



## Nifty




----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

Luke


----------



## elevan

Keep those pics coming as tonight is the night for a new POW!  Let's see what you've got!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

And on that note.





Moses -- Straw Hat Kikos


----------



## Catahoula

Walkabout...


----------



## GoatCrazyLady




----------



## elevan

In honor of the rut    Moses by Straw Hat Kikos, congratulations on being this week's Picture of the week!



			
				Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> Moses -- Straw Hat Kikos


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Well now how about that folks? Thank you elevan.


----------



## marlowmanor

Congrats SHK! We get to see handsome Moses for a week!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

haha Thank you!!


----------



## marlowmanor

Pretty Bailey






BlackJack 





Bailey's closeup





ET: Change pictures. These are better quality since I used the real camera vs my camera phone!


----------



## bonbean01

Congrats Straw!!!!  Moses is now famous


----------



## autumnprairie

congrats Straw


----------



## Royd Wood

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> Congrats SHK! We get to see handsome Moses for a week!


Thats all we need a whole week of Moses- - give me cake any day   





SHK knows I'm jokin -Moses looks great


----------



## Blackhereford boy

Congrats Straw


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Pearce Pastures Verbena





Pearce Pastures Ginger and Verbena


----------



## Roving Jacobs

ROV Iphigenia




Newborn Roman




Twofer




Aster hiding behind mom




Newborn Iph


----------



## elevan

Congratulations to this week's Picture of the week Roving Jacobs' Newborn Roman



			
				Roving Jacobs said:
			
		

> Newborn Roman


----------



## Bridgemoof




----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Loving these Jacobs!!


----------



## Roving Jacobs

Yay! My little man! He was the very first Jacob born on my farm and was just soooo cute.


----------



## elevan

Roving Jacobs said:
			
		

> Yay! My little man! He was the very first Jacob born on my farm and was just soooo cute.


Congratulations!  It's such a great pic beyond the cuteness factor.


----------



## Roll farms

That lamb doesn't look real!  GORGEOUS!


----------



## bonbean01

X 2 !!!!!  Adorable   Congrats!


----------



## Blackhereford boy

WOW those pictures are AMAZING and so very cute


----------



## autumnprairie

Congrats adorable lamb


----------



## BabyMac

Dog meet cow, cow...don't eat my dog.


----------



## froggie71

Patrick's back scratcher.


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady

"Swedish Flower Hen" Rooster





Blue Olive Egger Pullet





Easter Egger Chicks.


----------



## animalmom

That rooster is a very handsome dude!  Technicolor!


----------



## TGreenhut

Sasha






Kiki





Everyone's thirsty


----------



## elevan

Congratulations to this week's POW - Patrick's back scratcher by froggie71!



			
				froggie71 said:
			
		

> Patrick's back scratcher.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Yes!! I love pigs!


----------



## bonbean01

Congrats!!!!  Was hoping this photo would get it


----------



## GoatCrazyLady

My sweet baby Delilah


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady




----------



## SheepGirl

Lady Gaga <3


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

CrazyCatNChickenLady said:
			
		

> http://i39.photobucket.com/albums/e193/StArZ-N-MoOnz/Cohasset/IMG_6766.jpg


Wow. Nice picture.


----------



## Bridgemoof

Taco.


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady




----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady

..


----------



## elevan

*Congratulations to this week's Picture of the Week!  Pearce Pastures' Ginger and Verbena!*



			
				Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> Pearce Pastures Ginger and Verbena


----------



## bonbean01

Congrats!!!  Very cute


----------



## Southern by choice

congrats Pearce Pastures!


----------



## Bridgemoof

Yup! Cute as a button Pearce!


----------



## Pearce Pastures

THANKS!!  I was just sitting here, looking at posts and then glanced up and starting giggling when I noticed our sweeties up there.  Made my day


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

I love the POW. It's a great one.Congrats Pearce.


----------



## Nathan Sampson

Congrats on last weeks winner.


How about this one for next week?


----------



## TGreenhut

Cute baby goat, Nathan!! ^

I've got some more pics to share (I always do haha)

Ernie the Emu:





April's Chicks

















Kiki


----------



## elevan

Ernie is very debonair (weird word I know but it's what popped into my head)


----------



## TGreenhut

elevan said:
			
		

> Ernie is very debonair (weird word I know but it's what popped into my head)


He is, isn't he.  I think that's a great word to describe him. He thanks you for the complement


----------



## froggie71

elevan said:
			
		

> Congratulations to this week's POW - Patrick's back scratcher by froggie71!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> froggie71 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Patrick's back scratcher.
> http://i52.photobucket.com/albums/g34/froggie71/PIG/101_1127_zps7be50aec.jpg
Click to expand...

Wow thanks! I got so busy I didn't even see this!


----------



## Bridgemoof

My week in pictures. 






  My Beastie   






Yesterday watching the Hunt take off.






The new Finn sheep Leah and Shossie





Lottie





This week's hatch


----------



## elevan

Wow that Hunt picture would be beautiful blown up and framed on the wall.  Great shot!


----------



## elevan

Congratulations to this week's Picture of the Week Bedste's "Got Milk?"



			
				Bedste said:
			
		

>


----------



## bonbean01

Congrats!  Very cute


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Congrats!


----------



## Alice Acres

This is my barn 






We love it VERY much!


----------



## Southern by choice

Yeah!!!!!!!!

See a barn like that and it just screams BYH!!! .............IMHO


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Very nice .  Makes me wish we were ready to do stage two of our barn rehab project.


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

Desmond and Luke






Kripto





Desmond and Luke


----------



## elevan

Congratulations!  This week's POW is Desmond and Luke by Ownedby3alpacas!



			
				Ownedby3alpacas said:
			
		

> Desmond and Luke


----------



## Pearce Pastures




----------



## bonbean01

Congratulations!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

I love alpacas!! Congrats!!


----------



## Alice Acres

Cute alpacas - congrats


----------



## Southern by choice

I love how they are both chewing on hay. How'd you get them to pose so purty?
Congrats!


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> I love how they are both chewing on hay. How'd you get them to pose so purty?
> Congrats!


They aren't actually chewing it. i've noticed alpacas just like to wear hay or grass at all times. especially on their heads and faces. I'm not sure what the reason is yet... 

They were staring at my dog


----------



## Four Winds Ranch

"Canadian Arcott Lamb"







[/img]


----------



## Roll farms

Whiskey Dreams, our new Nubian buckling - 4 days old







Reggie, our new Pyr pup - 8 wks old 






Bullitt, our Boer buck - 18 mos






whoops, forgot one...

Whiskey Dreams meets Reggie


----------



## Blackhereford boy

my old show heifer Mucca


----------



## animalmom

I vote for Whiskey Dreams... no, Bullitt... no, the little pup... I don't know that heifer is pretty darn cute too!  

That Bullitt though is just so handsome.  I'd say he is too sexy for his shirt, but then he isn't wearing a shirt... ergo...


----------



## elevan

animalmom said:
			
		

> I vote for Whiskey Dreams... no, Bullitt... no, the little pup... I don't know that heifer is pretty darn cute too!
> 
> That Bullitt though is just so handsome.  I'd say he is too sexy for his shirt, but then he isn't wearing a shirt... ergo...


   Now, you know what I go through every week trying to pick a good one while trying to represent all species.  It's tough stuff when y'all give us such great choices!


----------



## Nifty

elevan said:
			
		

> It's tough stuff when y'all give us such great choices!


Exactly!!!

... but Em, you do a GREAT job with it!!


----------



## SheepGirl

C'mon, girls! (and Hank)





Miss Ali


----------



## 20kidsonhill

I love the marker harness, Sheepgirl.  Good looking sheep.


----------



## elevan

*Congratulations to this week's POW!*



			
				Roll farms said:
			
		

> Whiskey Dreams meets Reggie


This one is just so stinkin cute!


----------



## bonbean01

Congrats Roll!!!!  And yes, this is super cute   So many good submissions!


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Love it!


----------



## Roll farms

I just knew the double whammy of cuteness would fix this one.  *evil laugh*

Thanks, they are mighty adorable....


----------



## Symphony

The new page picture is adorable.


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

Who you callin' curly??? 





 You talking to ME?


----------



## Bridgemoof

Great chicken pics!

Here are our new teacup piggies! They are 8 weeks old and are both females. They are potty trained! I haven't named them yet.


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady

Squirt in a wheelbarrow





My Swedish Flower Hen rooster


----------



## Nifty

Congrats to SheepGirl (and Miss Ali) for this week's POW!


----------



## SheepGirl




----------



## Pearce Pastures

Congratulations!


----------



## wishin4horses

Togetherness


----------



## bonbean01

Congrats Sheepgirl


----------



## Royd Wood

Pig Fest


----------



## Southern by choice

Great picture raker!


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Critters acting royal..

Pearce Pastures Good to be King Gus





Pearce Pastures Good to be Queen Lily





Pearce Pastures Good to be King Nugget


----------



## CocoNUT

Just Chillin'


----------



## sonnythebunny

the bunny


----------



## elevan

Congratulations to this week's POW!



			
				Alice Acres said:
			
		

> This is my barn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We love it VERY much!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Oh yeah!! I'm loving the POW for sure. :bun :bun :bun Breaking out the dancing cow.


----------



## bonbean01

Congrats!!!!  Love, love, love that barn...want one just like it


----------



## bonbean01

Straw...I believe those dancing cows are line dancing!


----------



## Southern by choice

I knew you'd get POW at some point! CONGRATS ALICE!


----------



## marlowmanor

Hammer's closeup







Hammer





This is the buck we are borrowing to breed to our girls. He belongs to my father.


----------



## Alice Acres

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> I knew you'd get POW at some point! CONGRATS ALICE!


Thanks guys...and did I mention I really do love my barn??


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady




----------



## animalmom

So that's what they mean by "strutting your stuff"!  Handsome dude and the fluffy bottoms.... sounds like a rock group.


----------



## purplequeenvt

"Ewe talkin' to us??"


----------



## GoatCrazyLady

Goat Love


----------



## Nifty

Wow, that's a fantastic pic!!!


----------



## elevan

Congratulations to this week's POW!



			
				GoatCrazyLady said:
			
		

> Goat Love


----------



## kstaven




----------



## GoatCrazyLady

Yay  thank you!


----------



## Southern by choice

Congrats! That is one beautiful picture! What kind of camera do you use?


----------



## Roll farms

Great pic!


----------



## bonbean01

Congrats!!!!  That is such a cute photo


----------



## Alice Acres

Congrats - the subjects and composition of that picture make it a winner!


----------



## GoatCrazyLady

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> Congrats! That is one beautiful picture! What kind of camera do you use?


A canon 60D 

Thank you everyone.


----------



## SkyWarrior

Heidi, my herd queen


----------



## sunshine43




----------



## peachick

I have not been on most of the summer...  Fall is here  so  Im inside and online more 

Thought  Id  share updated photos of  Elvira and Ivy...  

This is Elvira all groomed up for shows last month.





her hair got really long this year...  





This is her daughter Ivy at 1 year old....obviously ungroomed


----------



## PendergrassRanch

can I submit more than one?


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady

peachick said:
			
		

> I have not been on most of the summer...  Fall is here  so  Im inside and online more
> 
> Thought  Id  share updated photos of  Elvira and Ivy...
> 
> This is Elvira all groomed up for shows last month.
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/1898_dsc_0008.jpg
> 
> her hair got really long this year...
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/1898_dsc_0007.jpg
> 
> This is her daughter Ivy at 1 year old....obviously ungroomed
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/1898_ivyaug2012.jpg
> 
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/1898_elviraivy2012.jpg
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/1898_dsc_0018e.jpg


So So pretty!! I love the one of Ivy!!


----------



## Harbisgirl

sunshine43 said:
			
		

> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/5592_26660_3946030166334_1718543682_n.jpg


Aw, so cute! Looks so happy


----------



## sunshine43

Thank you he is my spoiled baby!!!


----------



## Southern by choice

looks so proud of himself, and happy!


----------



## Bridgemoof

Ridiculousness! Our Bengal tiger cat sleeping with the micro-piggy.


----------



## GoatCrazyLady

That is so sweet! Love your cat. Never seen one before.


----------



## SkyWarrior

GoatCrazyLady said:
			
		

> That is so sweet! Love your cat. Never seen one before.


You've never seen a cat before?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

SkyWarrior said:
			
		

> GoatCrazyLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is so sweet! Love your cat. Never seen one before.
> 
> 
> 
> You've never seen a cat before?
Click to expand...

That can't be what she meant but I saw that and had to chuckle too. LOL


----------



## GoatCrazyLady

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> SkyWarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GoatCrazyLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is so sweet! Love your cat. Never seen one before.
> 
> 
> 
> You've never seen a cat before?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That can't be what she meant but I saw that and had to chuckle too. LOL
Click to expand...

O.k. You've had your laugh.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

GoatCrazyLady said:
			
		

> Straw Hat Kikos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SkyWarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've never seen a cat before?
> 
> 
> 
> That can't be what she meant but I saw that and had to chuckle too. LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> O.k. You've had your laugh.
Click to expand...

But you have seen a cat before right??


----------



## goat boy

well i sertainly have here's a nice pic


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> GoatCrazyLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Straw Hat Kikos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That can't be what she meant but I saw that and had to chuckle too. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> O.k. You've had your laugh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But you have seen a cat before right??
Click to expand...

When I read it I knew she had never seen a bengal before! Right GCL?!


----------



## Southern by choice

Leave Goat Crazy Lady alone!!! 

The bengal is pretty. Would love to see a full pic (hint hint) not just a belly shot!


----------



## Bedste




----------



## Bedste




----------



## RustyDHart

Bedste said:
			
		

> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/4403_img_2236.jpg


Great photo!!!!     I see you use "Pritchard Teat" lamb nipples too.....they work great.    Again, a very precious photo....well worth winning POW.


----------



## marlowmanor

Bedste said:
			
		

> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/4403_img_2236.jpg


Awwww!  How totally adorable!


----------



## bonbean01

Oh my!!!  That is cuteness overload


----------



## CocoNUT

what do you think that kid is telling the other one? 

"pssst....hey Kid...give me some of the GOOD stuf...I know you have it somwhere....I promise I won't tell anyone"


----------



## Royd Wood

Lunar - Dun Galloway Heifer-  born under a lunar moon


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Oh my goodness that is an adorable heifer!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

That's a great picture.


----------



## Bedste

CocoNUT said:
			
		

> what do you think that kid is telling the other one?
> 
> "pssst....hey Kid...give me some of the GOOD stuf...I know you have it somwhere....I promise I won't tell anyone"


perfect


----------



## Bedste

CocoNUT said:
			
		

> what do you think that kid is telling the other one?
> 
> "pssst....hey Kid...give me some of the GOOD stuf...I know you have it somwhere....I promise I won't tell anyone"


perfect


----------



## Bridgemoof

What a cute cow pic! And baby and lamb pic!


----------



## Bedste

little buttercup is a nubian goat.  Baby Jeremiah is trying to bottle feed him.  They are so cute


----------



## SheepGirl

Flock grazing in November






BACON! (no I'm not being morbid--that's his name)


----------



## elevan

Congratulations to this week's POW!



			
				SheepGirl said:
			
		

> BACON! (no I'm not being morbid--that's his name)


----------



## Bedste

LITTLE BACON IS THE WINNER!!


----------



## Pearce Pastures




----------



## bonbean01

Congrats!!!!  Oink, oink


----------



## Shelly May

Congrads!!!!!

Who can resist Babies or Bacon


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Now I want some Bacon. I really do.


----------



## Southern by choice

Ok sheepgirl, you need to stop monopolizing POW!  

JK- Congrats!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Anatolian Shepherd





Baby Moses


----------



## SheepGirl

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> Ok sheepgirl, you need to stop monopolizing POW!
> 
> JK- Congrats!


----------



## Alice Acres

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> Now I want some Bacon. I really do.


I just had chocolate maple bacon fudge today. It was AMAZING!

Cute picture of baby Bacon too


----------



## Bridgemoof

Mac...my "Cormis" Cormo x Tunis ram lamb. He's a nice looking fellow!


----------



## SheepGirl

Bridgemoof said:
			
		

> Mac...my "Cormis" Cormo x Tunis ram lamb. He's a nice looking fellow!
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/5910_img_9210.jpg


I love the look of him! I'm gonna have to get me some of those lol


----------



## PendergrassRanch

My submission


----------



## Royd Wood

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> Now I want some Bacon. I really do.


Mods - its not good for your health to have bacon for two weeks


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady

Maybe we are having bacon 2 weeks in a row!



Egyptian Fayoumi X Araucana (blue egg layer)


----------



## Southern by choice

Yeah, I think elevan may have some more important things going on. Hope all comes out well on the scan elevan!


----------



## Roll farms

In case we need a Christmas pic....


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

OMG that first one is great. I really hope that gets it.


----------



## Tmaxson

Adorable, love every single one of them


----------



## Southern by choice

I like the last one...would have been tempted to put antlers on him!


----------



## bonbean01

Too adorable!!!!  Love them all, but would vote for the first one...besides POW, that would make a great Christmas card!!!!  Like the antler idea too!


----------



## Harbisgirl

I love them! Those are the cutest goatie pics I've ever seen


----------



## HankTheTank

We already have a couple Christmas photos, but I thought I'd put mine in too 

Hank with Santa


----------



## B'Orion Farms

Oh my!  I LOVE these precious goat christmas pics!  Makes me think I need to get out there and take some of mine.


----------



## bonbean01

Wonder what Hank asked Santa for this Christmas?  Very cute photo!


----------



## elevan

_I just love this pic, it represents a kid's (pun intended) joy of Christmas to me._

*Congratulations Roll farms for this week's POW!*



			
				Roll farms said:
			
		

>


----------



## bonbean01

Congrats Roll!!!  This is adorable


----------



## Roll farms




----------



## Southern by choice

to Roll!  I think this was my fav... I can't find where the other pics are though.


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Love it!!


----------



## Southern by choice

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> to Roll!  I think this was my fav... I can't find where the other pics are though.


Duh... one page back


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Congrats. It's a great picture.


----------



## Tmaxson

Congratulations, that was my favorite one


----------



## Tmaxson

I took this one for my Christmas Card, not as good ad Rolls, but I still think it's cute.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

haha I like it.
I bet he's horned isn't he? That would be hard to stay on if he wasn't.


----------



## marlowmanor

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> haha I like it.
> I bet he's horned isn't he? That would be hard to stay on if he wasn't.


But is it a he or a she? I'm thinking she because it has a feminine look to it. I'm beginning to think I need to put some hats on my goats and take pictures, maybe hand a stocking on their horns too. My DH will think I'm crazy if I do it!  I can already see him rolling his eyes  at me when I take the pictures!


----------



## bonbean01

Very cute with the hat  

Marlo, you just go ahead and do it...make him wear sunglasses if he wants to roll his eyes so you don't have to see it


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

I'm going to say doe too. Sorry if I'm wrong. 

Do it Marlow. I say go for it.


----------



## marlowmanor

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> I'm going to say doe too. Sorry if I'm wrong.
> 
> Do it Marlow. I say go for it.


I may just do it one afternoon. I'm sure I can get Bob and BlackJack to cooperate, maybe even Bailey if treats are involved. May even hang some ornaments on their horns! DH sleeps during the day so he'd never know I took the pictures till they were posted on FB!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

haha on their horns. Good idea. And the surprise would be funny.


----------



## SheepGirl

Getting in the Christmas mood here, too!

I have seen so many "Fleece Navidad" play-on-words type things (towels, photos, etc) in stores, so I decided to make my own  Hank and Lady Gaga were my most cooperative models for our photo shoot.


----------



## marlowmanor

SheepGirl said:
			
		

> Getting in the Christmas mood here, too!
> 
> I have seen so many "Fleece Navidad" play-on-words type things (towels, photos, etc) in stores, so I decided to make my own  Hank and Lady Gaga were my most cooperative models for our photo shoot.
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/4485_fleecenavidad1.jpg
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/4485_fleecenavidad2.jpg


  Hank should have had Lady Gaga's hat!


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

SheepGirl that first picture is adorable!!


----------



## Tmaxson

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> haha I like it.
> I bet he's horned isn't he? That would be hard to stay on if he wasn't.


Straw, yes he is horned (I didn't want to cover up the horns but that's just how it had to be)  and boy was it fun trying to get that picture.  Actually I just kept doing it until he decided maybe if I stand still she will leave me alone. 

Straw and Marlow, he is a 7 month old wether.  He is dam raised however extremely people friendly and such a good boy for letting me get the picture.  My other goats ran away when I tried to put it on their heads.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Tmaxson said:
			
		

> Straw Hat Kikos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haha I like it.
> I bet he's horned isn't he? That would be hard to stay on if he wasn't.
> 
> 
> 
> Straw, yes he is horned (I didn't want to cover up the horns but that's just how it had to be)  and boy was it fun trying to get that picture.  Actually I just kept doing it until he decided maybe if I stand still she will leave me alone.
> 
> Straw and Marlow, he is a 7 month old wether.  He is dam raised however extremely people friendly and such a good boy for letting me get the picture.  My other goats ran away when I tried to put it on their heads.
Click to expand...

I knew he had to be a boy. lol I guessed girl so of course it was a boy. I knew it wasn't your handsome devil buck but I did wonder if it was your wether.


----------



## Kellykidz

SheepGirl said:
			
		

> Getting in the Christmas mood here, too!
> 
> I have seen so many "Fleece Navidad" play-on-words type things (towels, photos, etc) in stores, so I decided to make my own  Hank and Lady Gaga were my most cooperative models for our photo shoot.
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/4485_fleecenavidad1.jpg
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/4485_fleecenavidad2.jpg


I need to steal this idea for my Christmas Card.  We were going to try to do something creative with the cattle but I need DH's help for that.


----------



## sunshine43

Our baby Jasmine


----------



## marlowmanor

Bob's opinion of his hat!






 Merry Christmas from Bob!






 Santa Bob!


----------



## elevan

Congratulations to this week's POW - Merry Christmas from Bob! by marlowmanor!



			
				marlowmanor said:
			
		

> Merry Christmas from Bob!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

:bun


----------



## bonbean01

Congrats Marlow!!!  Love that photo


----------



## marlowmanor

elevan said:
			
		

> Congratulations to this week's POW - Merry Christmas from Bob! by marlowmanor!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> marlowmanor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/justkelly317/Animals/MerryChristmasfromBob.jpg Merry Christmas from Bob!
Click to expand...

  I finally got POW!  That definitely makes my week!


----------



## Southern by choice

My fav!!!! Yay!


----------



## Tmaxson

Congratulations Marlow, I really like that one.


----------



## poorboys

POORBOYSFARM, NUBIANS AND GREAT PRYNEESE


----------



## Pearce Pastures

LIKE THIS ONE!!!    Do I get a vote?


----------



## purplequeenvt

Maple Man - Shetland wether










"Lemme tell you a secret"





"Where's our breakfast??"


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

That wether is so handsome!! And I love the background on the second picture.


----------



## Royd Wood

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> That wether is so handsome!! And I love the background on the second picture.


And you love those piggies too dont ya straw


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Royd Wood said:
			
		

> Straw Hat Kikos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That wether is so handsome!! And I love the background on the second picture.
> 
> 
> 
> And you love those piggies too dont ya straw
Click to expand...

haha I do really like pigs. I saw the picture with the two under a tree, by Cricket I think, that was a great picture.

The lady that has those Jacob sheep that I saw the other day has two 450 pound breeding sows.


----------



## Royd Wood

elevan said:
			
		

> Congratulations to this week's POW - Merry Christmas from Bob! by marlowmanor!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> marlowmanor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/justkelly317/Animals/MerryChristmasfromBob.jpg Merry Christmas from Bob!
Click to expand...

Well the big version of this pic is great but the shrunk down version on BYH page looks like the goat is lying down with its throat ripped out on the mud, raising its head for the last time as the mountain lion comes in for the final kill- just my eyesight eh   sorry marlow and Bob - dont have nightmares


----------



## Southern by choice

Royd- you are too much!    sicko!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

ROFL!!


----------



## Royd Wood

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> sicko!


 thanks southern - well I went to nightschool studying sickoisym and passed


----------



## marlowmanor

Royd Wood said:
			
		

> elevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations to this week's POW - Merry Christmas from Bob! by marlowmanor!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> marlowmanor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/justkelly317/Animals/MerryChristmasfromBob.jpg Merry Christmas from Bob!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well the big version of this pic is great but the shrunk down version on BYH page looks like the goat is lying down with its throat ripped out on the mud, raising its head for the last time as the mountain lion comes in for the final kill- just my eyesight eh   sorry marlow and Bob - dont have nightmares
Click to expand...

 

Royd that's just aweful!  No mountain lions nearby fortunately. I can see how you could see that if you squinted just enough or had old eyes!   JK Royd. It took a while to get the shot. Now I'm curious to see who get POW this week.


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Pearce Pastures Honey and Nugget


----------



## sunshine43




----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/2030_img_5322.jpg
> 
> Pearce Pastures Honey and Nugget


I LOVE this picture!!!  We need a dang chicken as POW!! I dont go on BYC much and when I do I cant find the POW!


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady

I have a few randome ones.. 

Rocky Road and Swipey.





Swedish Flower Hen rooster





Knuckle Head the Sannen wether.


----------



## Bridgemoof

That swedish flower rooster is SO gorgeous! 

The goats are cute, too!


----------



## elevan

Congratulations to this week's picture of the week!



			
				sunshine43 said:
			
		

>


_pic was cropped for pow_


----------



## bonbean01

Congrats Sunshine!!!!  Bet this cutie wishes he could pull Santa's sleigh


----------



## elevan

Keep those Holiday pics coming...one more week!

After that I'll especially be looking for fantastic winter pics


----------



## sunshine43

Thank you!!!!!


----------



## peachick

Elvira Elf


----------



## sunshine43

That is an adorable picture!!!


----------



## sunshine43




----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady




----------



## elevan

A couple more hours left until we choose a new pic...any more submissions?


----------



## TGreenhut

elevan said:
			
		

> A couple more hours left until we choose a new pic...any more submissions?


Yeah hold on!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Sure why not.





Arianna's Merry Christmas


----------



## elevan

TGreenhut said:
			
		

> elevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A couple more hours left until we choose a new pic...any more submissions?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah hold on!
Click to expand...

1 more hour until my alarm tells me it's time...


----------



## TGreenhut

Oh my gosh!! It took FOREVER to upload these ... but I got a lot of photos 

Razz wants to be a reindeer, 

















Smokey wants to be a reindeer,









Sasha wants to be a reindeer, too!





Oh and Nancy.... not so much 
Nancy the llama-reindeer


----------



## elevan

Congratulations to this week's POW, Christmas Bunny by sunshine43!



			
				sunshine43 said:
			
		

>


----------



## bonbean01

Congrats!  Cute photo


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Too cute!


----------



## Bridgemoof

So glad to see that bunny up there! So cute


----------



## elevan

*If you have snow pics, let's see them for next week week (month)!*


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

elevan said:
			
		

> *If you have snow pics, let's see them for next week week (month)!*


But it doesn't snow here. It's short sleeve weather here. lol


----------



## sunshine43

Thank you everyone!!!!  Merry Christmas to all of you!!!!!


----------



## Catahoula

Snow.... We are getting more tonight. Will have a white Christmas....
Merry Christmas Everyone!!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

man that last picture is cool. Your boy is getting BIG


----------



## elevan

I would love to have the next to last pic hanging on my wall.  Love that one!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

elevan said:
			
		

> I would love to have the next to last pic hanging on my wall.  Love that one!


That is a great picture isn't it?


----------



## Catahoula

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> man that last picture is cool. Your boy is getting BIG


He is very huggable!!


----------



## pinoak_ridge

Here is our early Christmas "surprise".


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Pearce Pastures' Charlie





Din Din


----------



## sunshine43




----------



## sunshine43




----------



## SheepGirl




----------



## elevan

SheepGirl, that should be a postcard.  Love the pic!


----------



## balluba03

Our goaties love it when its time to take down the Christmas tree!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

elevan said:
			
		

> SheepGirl, that should be a postcard.  Love the pic!


x2


----------



## elevan

balluba03 said:
			
		

> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/4947_dsc00066.jpg
> 
> Our goaties love it when its time to take down the Christmas tree!


Love that scene too!  Your goat on the far left looks like my Snickers.


----------



## elevan

Keep those pictures coming!


----------



## Bridgemoof

Christmas Eve


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady

(non cropped version..)


----------



## LadyIsabelle2011

That pic with the branches


----------



## elevan

Congratulations to this week's POW, Pearce Pastures' Charlie!



			
				Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> Pearce Pastures' Charlie


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

:bun


----------



## Pearce Pastures

I just squeaked a bit!!!       Thanks!!


----------



## bonbean01

Liked all the photos submitted...but was really hoping it would be Charlie!!!!


----------



## Bridgemoof

Charlie is SO adorable!


----------



## Roll farms

Congrats Charlie, your brother is so proud!


----------



## Southern by choice

Congrats Pearce!  I'll have to remind Straw it was a _Great Pyrenees_ that got POW.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> Congrats Pearce!  I'll have to remind Straw it was a _Great Pyrenees_ that got POW.


Callie is next. lol

Congrats again Pearce!


----------



## sunshine43

Congratulations that picture is adorable!!!!!


----------



## marlowmanor

Got any treats?






Can you see me now?





Bailey watching me.


----------



## Catahoula

Kiss me...


----------



## purplequeenvt

Ewe lambs in the snow





Hay Rake


----------



## Bridgemoof

Hard to compete with the hay rake picture!  But I ran and got my camera when our horse Spot was kind of nibbling on Blossom's rear end. She loved it! He even picked her back leg up in his mouth and she let him!


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady

purplequeenvt said:
			
		

> Ewe lambs in the snow
> http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8491/8337613013_f134c8fedd.jpg
> 
> Hay Rake
> http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8214/8338671070_fc5b811893.jpg


I love the sheep picture!! I like them both but love the sheep! What kind are they? They're so colorful!


----------



## purplequeenvt

CrazyCatNChickenLady said:
			
		

> purplequeenvt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ewe lambs in the snow
> http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8491/8337613013_f134c8fedd.jpg
> 
> Hay Rake
> http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8214/8338671070_fc5b811893.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> I love the sheep picture!! I like them both but love the sheep! What kind are they? They're so colorful!
Click to expand...

The little one on the left is a Shetland and the one on the right is a Border Leicester. The sheep in the background are purebred Border Leicester and a couple BL/Dorper crosses.


----------



## Mamaboid

Here's a couple winter pics I snapped this weekend.

Chicken Coop View.  What you see from the chicken coop window.





The Pond is frozen over, use the Creek.  Self explanatory. LOL





How do you like my new outfit?  She did this intentionally.  Not sure why.





BJ


----------



## elevan

I loved this pic the moment that I saw it and it sounds like I wasn't the only one.  

Congratulations to this week's picture of the week, purplequeenvt's Hay Rake!



			
				purplequeenvt said:
			
		

> Hay Rake


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Yes! Great, great picture.


----------



## Bridgemoof

Yep my favorite, and it's not even furry!


----------



## Southern by choice

Loved his photo! Congrats PQV!


----------



## manybirds

these are old but i figured id put a little spring cheer on the forum


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Congrats PQV!!  Very nice photo!


----------



## purplequeenvt

Thank you!


----------



## verkagj

The hay rake photo would be great for a calendar. Having been a photographer in another lifetime, there is just something about it that really strikes my fancy. Pure, clean, restful.


----------



## bonbean01

Love that photo...yes, would be great in a calendar...would also make a nice photo framed   Congrats Purple!


----------



## Four Winds Ranch

Two sets of Twins







[/img]

Lost





[/img]

Tunis Lamb





[/img]


----------



## Sheepshape

My two would like to be considered......Percy and Billy (Percy....Blue Faced Leicester lamb in the yellow sweater when he was ill with pneumonia and feeling the cold, Billy Beulah Speckled Face)..


----------



## Four Winds Ranch

My Baby Enjoyin' His Breaky






[/img]


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady




----------



## elevan

Congratulations to this week's Picture of the Week, Percy in the yellow sweater by Sheepshape!



			
				Sheepshape said:
			
		

> Percy....Blue Faced Leicester lamb in the yellow sweater when he was ill with pneumonia and feeling the cold, Billy Beulah Speckled Face


----------



## Bridgemoof

Yay! :bun


----------



## bonbean01

Congrats!!!


----------



## babsbag

Roscoe guarding his new flock


----------



## Shelly May

Love the size of Roscoe Head


----------



## marlowmanor

Snowy woods

My first attempt at an "artsy" shot.


----------



## babsbag

Shelly May said:
			
		

> Love the size of Roscoe Head


Roscoe is now about 15 months old and weighs about 125 lbs. He is MUCH bigger than his mom or dad.


----------



## promiseacres

Flashy Hank


----------



## Sheepshape

Percy (this week's pic) is very pleased to be Pic of the Week. A bottle lamb (triplet), he recovered from his pneumonia and now is a lovely, friendly half-grown ram.


----------



## tiana29

Some of my American Blackbellies: Nosey Rosey, Shooter and Tipsy


----------



## elevan

Congratulations to this week's picture!


			
				tiana29 said:
			
		

> Some of my American Blackbellies: Nosey Rosey, Shooter and Tipsy


----------



## Southern by choice

great picture!!!!


----------



## Roll farms

Love it!

Submitting for future consideration....

Roll Farms Reaper at 17 days old


----------



## bonbean01

Congratulations!!!  Beautiful sheepies


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Look at the grass Roll!!! Green!!!!!!


----------



## Roll farms

That was last week...then we got snow....and now we have freezing rain.  Gotta love IN weather....


----------



## Royd Wood

Hey Rolls - its got the same colour and markings as my old Springer Spaniel


----------



## tiana29

Thank you for choosing my sheep as picture of the week. I was very surprised!


----------



## goat boy

Here's stripe and her daughter lucky''


----------



## goat boy

and captain


----------



## SheepGirl

Texel ram





One of my mature ewes


----------



## Tmaxson




----------



## Nifty

goat boy said:
			
		

> and captainhttp://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/7850_dsc04240.jpg


I just love this pic so much!!!


----------



## BrownSheep

Violet


----------



## goat boy

Nifty said:
			
		

> goat boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and captainhttp://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/7850_dsc04240.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> I just love this pic so much!!!
Click to expand...

Thanks nifty!


----------



## SheepGirl

Play Fighting





The Ewes


----------



## elevan

Congrats to this week's picture!



			
				SheepGirl said:
			
		

> Play Fighting


----------



## bonbean01

I LOVE this pic!!!!!  Good choice  And congrats Sheepgirl


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Very nice!


----------



## SheepGirl

Awesome!! I had this photo posted in my lambing thread, but it was suggested I posted it here, too.

Glad I did!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

You have the POW again?? lol Congrats


----------



## Southern by choice

OK sheepgirl...a bit of a POW hog are you! 

That was my fav!!!


----------



## SheepGirl




----------



## PendergrassRanch




----------



## Dino

Our sow, Missy, with three of the thirteen piglets she raised this past summer.  We kept the black gilt and the two barrows are in the freezer.  Very tasty!


----------



## Royd Wood

Well done sheepgirl (again lol) 
Sheep winning 3 weeks on the run cant see it being 4 so saving my lamb pics for later.
Heres a pic on a cold frosty morning and a snowy one from winter 2011

Galloway Cattle enjoying sunrise






No heat loss here






White Galloways


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady

Love the pic of the week!



Here's a pic of my lamancha bucklings.


----------



## BrownSheep

Not just a hairy cow


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

OMG this better win!! So amazing.


----------



## GLENMAR




----------



## Royd Wood

Yakety yak - wow brownsheep

Highland - everyones gone all horny

Downside to having polled cattle


----------



## elevan

YAK!  I LOVE Yaks!  Thank you for sharing BrownSheep, they are beautiful!


----------



## Roll farms

LOVE the hairy cattle / yaks / whatever they are.  If only I had a bazillion dollars and a caretaker............*sigh*


----------



## peachick

wow  what great photos everybody...  congrats  on your awesome animals!!

Id sure hate to have to pick a favorite!!

Just to add to the confusion...  here is a photo fo the mini donky I bought today....


this is 5 month old Shirley...  solid black registered  mini donkey


----------



## Royd Wood

Winter pigs


----------



## woodsie

Who doesn't love Pyr kisses?


----------



## BrownSheep

Royd those pigs are gorgeous!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos




----------



## bonbean01

Straw...all so very cute!!!  But where is my favourite one of the little sweetie being weighed in the glass bowl?  That photo is just adorable!!!!


----------



## Bridgemoof

Wow so many great animal pics, it's gonna be hard to choose! Love them all, and yes Straw, where is the "goat in a bowl" pic?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos




----------



## Pearce Pastures

Umm, what kind pie are you making there?


----------



## greenbean

They're adorable Straw.  But I love the picture of her in the bowl!


----------



## bonbean01

I totally love that photo in the bowl!!!!  Best photo I've seen in a long time...I'm tempted to print it out, frame it and put it on my wall


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

I can't believe you guys like it that much. haha

It is cute though.

(Yes I know "cute" is not a manly word, but baby goats ARE cute)


----------



## peachick

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/6788_2-12-13_100.jpg


you gonna need a bigger bowl


----------



## peachick

here is my favorite photo I took this week...

He is literally 25 hours old  and already bouncing all over the place...


----------



## Remuda1

Did someone say camera???







Love the goat in a bowl


----------



## SheepGirl

When I first saw the goat in a bowl picture, I giggled because it was so darn adorable.

But that lamb with the teeth just might be a little cuter! <3


----------



## bonbean01

Yup...that is a really cute smile on the lambie....glad I don't have to pick just one...wouldn't be easy!


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady

peachick said:
			
		

> here is my favorite photo I took this week...
> 
> He is literally 25 hours old  and already bouncing all over the place...
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/1898_25hoursold.jpg


LOVE this picture!!!! NEED A GOAT as pic of the week!!!!


----------



## Goatherd

And the winner is?


----------



## Royd Wood

Goatherd said:
			
		

> And the winner is?


Sheepgirl (for the 3rd week)


----------



## elevan

Congrats to this week's picture!



			
				peachick said:
			
		

>


----------



## bonbean01

Congrats Peachick...this little kid is really showing what "spring" is all about 

Em...this had to be a hard week to decide on a photo....so many great ones!!!!!


----------



## Remuda1

elevan said:
			
		

> Congrats to this week's picture!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peachick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/1898_25hoursold.jpg
Click to expand...


----------



## Pearce Pastures

That is an adorable photo.  Congrats Peachick!


----------



## Goatherd

That is one HAPPY goat!  Congrats.


----------



## SheepGirl

HAY gurlfrend


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

hhhhmmmm interesting...


----------



## Blackhereford boy

Betty my show heifer!!!


----------



## greenbean

She's lovely!  Where did you get her halter from?


----------



## Blackhereford boy

greenbean said:
			
		

> She's lovely!  Where did you get her halter from?


thank you! and I think Sulivans


----------



## peachick

Thanks for using my photo!!!
I look at it often and he just makes me smile!


----------



## PotterWatch

Four-day old LaMancha buckling.

ETA:  Photobucket is annoying.  I have this photo cropped and edited, but it is still showing up here in the original form.


----------



## SheepGirl

First baby of the year


----------



## Kitsara

Home, home on the range....
Here's my own personal little 'antelope' Nougat!


----------



## OneFineAcre

BFF's


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Sooooo like who is it this week?


----------



## elevan

Sorry.  Had a little bit of distraction and I forgot on Sunday.  I PROMISE that we'll have a new pic this coming Sunday!


----------



## Southern by choice

oh elevan...what kind of distractions could you possibly have??  I mean really...your only a mom, a wife, and entrepreneur, a farmer, and a moderator.  No excuse.   Just kidding! 

I was beginning to think it was picture of the every 2-3 weeks!  We are picture crazy here aren't we.


----------



## Nifty

No worries!  (especially because my wife just walked behind me and said "CUTE GOAT!!!!")


----------



## peachick

Nifty said:
			
		

> No worries!  (especially because my wife just walked behind me and said "CUTE GOAT!!!!")


haha  thats my baby boy...  today  i took some new ones of him,  but since  hes already pic of the week  I wont post them....  yet  LOL


----------



## animalmom

More black pigs!  More black pigs!  We need more black pigs!


----------



## Bridgemoof

Day Old "Saturn"


----------



## purplequeenvt

Baby Ida


----------



## StoneWallFarmer

* Emmett and Pippi the Nigerian Dwarf doeling.*


----------



## bonbean01

I still can't get over the size difference of these two...awesome photo


----------



## PotterWatch

A few pictures of some of our Dorpers.


----------



## elevan

With Spring in the air, we are celebrating babies!  Congratulations to this week's Picture!



			
				purplequeenvt said:
			
		

> Baby Ida


----------



## bonbean01

Congrats Purple!!!!  What an adorable cutie pie


----------



## Nifty

Too cute!!


----------



## SheepGirl

My Lambs--Rosie, Bella, and Eddie


----------



## purplequeenvt

SheepGirl said:
			
		

> My Lambs--Rosie, Bella, and Eddie
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/4485_dscn0731.jpg


That's adorable!


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Congrats PQVT!!  

And SheepGirl stop it!!  You are gonna make me want one of the fuzzy things and I can't go doing that (right now anyway  )


----------



## SheepGirl

PQVT - Thanks 

And Pearce, lol  Well when you CAN have one of these fuzzy things (or two, because you can't have just one), you know who to talk to


----------



## elevan

Congratulations to this week's picture!



			
				SheepGirl said:
			
		

> My Lambs--Rosie, Bella, and Eddie


----------



## bonbean01

Congrats again Sheepgirl...they are darling!!!!  I believe you hold the record now for POW


----------



## Bridgemoof

OF course Sheepgirl gets it!   She's got the cutest lambies and the best pics!


----------



## SheepGirl

lol again?! awesome!


----------



## elevan

I'm looking for baby pics cause they make me think of Spring!  Keep those pics coming, I know y'all have lots of them!


----------



## purplequeenvt

Nigel is a baby AND has flowers so he is very "Spring-y"


----------



## Wishin2BElswheyr

OMG. Too cute purplequeen! Nice job, our little ones are hard to capture good pictures of!


----------



## Four Winds Ranch

First of the spring!!!






[/img]


----------



## Kitsara

Tweedledee and the Bottle of 7-Up


----------



## Four Winds Ranch

"Love you Mommy"








[/img]


----------



## bonbean01

awwww...that little piggie photo is just so very cute!!!!


----------



## Jewls819




----------



## SkyWarrior

This is Annie's mini girl who hasn't been sold yet.  Don't know why...


----------



## elevan

THAT FACE!     Did you startle her?



			
				SkyWarrior said:
			
		

> This is Annie's mini girl who hasn't been sold yet.  Don't know why...


----------



## Jewls819

SkyWarrior said:
			
		

> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/2544_dscn0586.jpg
> 
> This is Annie's mini girl who hasn't been sold yet.  Don't know why...


I would love to have her!  She is beautiful!


----------



## SkyWarrior

elevan said:
			
		

> THAT FACE!     Did you startle her?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SkyWarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/2544_dscn0586.jpg
> 
> This is Annie's mini girl who hasn't been sold yet.  Don't know why...
Click to expand...

Actually I think she was fed up with me taking her pictures.  I couldn't get her to look toward me, but this is what I got when she finally did!


----------



## Kitsara

I love Annie's girl! she is just to cute.


----------



## SkyWarrior

Kitsara said:
			
		

> I love Annie's girl! she is just to cute.


Yeah, she's so dang cute.  You don't know how tempted I am to keep her, BUT we've already got 9 kids of which I'm keeping 4...


----------



## Mamaboid

SkyWarrior said:
			
		

> Kitsara said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love Annie's girl! she is just to cute.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, she's so dang cute.  You don't know how tempted I am to keep her, BUT we've already got 9 kids of which I'm keeping 4...
Click to expand...

So 4....WHAT'S ONE MORE???        (Now you know how I got from 2 to 19 in less than 2 years.)


----------



## SkyWarrior

Mamaboid said:
			
		

> SkyWarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kitsara said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love Annie's girl! she is just to cute.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, she's so dang cute.  You don't know how tempted I am to keep her, BUT we've already got 9 kids of which I'm keeping 4...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So 4....WHAT'S ONE MORE???        (Now you know how I got from 2 to 19 in less than 2 years.)
Click to expand...

Technically I've gone from 2 to 16 in a year.  How crazy is that?


----------



## Bridgemoof

"Saturn"





"Cloud"


----------



## Elm Tree acres

......................................


----------



## elevan

Congratulations to this week's picture!



			
				Jewls819 said:
			
		

>


----------



## SkyWarrior

Rigged!  Rigged, I tell you!!!  

Seriously, congrats!!!!


----------



## Cricket

1. Should we have a caption of the week contest to go along with the picture of the week?
2.  Should BYH have a truck that circles the country doing delivery/pick ups?  Hay short and expensive out west?  Can't get that baby goat from Montana to Vermont?  BYH trucking, complete with caregiver.  Would that not be THE dream job if you didn't have animals of your own to care for?


----------



## Jewls819

elevan said:
			
		

> Congratulations to this week's picture!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jewls819 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/8719_kid4.jpg
Click to expand...

Wow!  I didnt expect to win!  Thank You!  I am so proud and excited to have them.  They were born on the first day of Spring and I am one proud new goat owner.  I am also very proud of my doe since this was her first delivery and I had no idea she was so close.  She ended up surprising me that morning!  I promised her I would get better!


----------



## bonbean01

Congrats Jewls   They are so cute and I love their colouring


----------



## PendergrassRanch




----------



## Pearce Pastures

Pearce Pasture's Apollo


----------



## LadyIsabelle2011

OMG that one of the little goats is sooo sweet  And that blue eyed guy looks like such a character 

This is my submission, Of my little guys growing up,


----------



## animalmom

Easter Bunny, yeah!  You have my vote!


----------



## Queen Mum

the bunny in the basket is too darned cute!


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch




----------



## LadyIsabelle2011

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> the bunny in the basket is too darned cute!


Thank you!!!


Awww, little goats and puppies, all so cute!!! And that scenery!  I love everyone of them


----------



## elevan

Congratulations to this week's picture of the week!



			
				WhiteMountainsRanch said:
			
		

>


Beautiful pic!


----------



## Bridgemoof

Wow those ears on those goats! They're so long! What kind of goats are they?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Bridgemoof said:
			
		

> Wow those ears on those goats! They're so long! What kind of goats are they?


Nubian babies


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Being Silly in the Sunshine


----------



## Squirrelgirl88

This is Miss Emma playing Hide and Seek


----------



## bonbean01

Congrats !  Those are neat ears


----------



## elevan

Squirrelgirl88 - Miss Emma is gorgeous!

Pearce - Your pic made me laugh out loud.  Thanks!


----------



## Nifty

Cricket said:
			
		

> 1. Should we have a caption of the week contest to go along with the picture of the week?
> 2.  Should BYH have a truck that circles the country doing delivery/pick ups?  Hay short and expensive out west?  Can't get that baby goat from Montana to Vermont?  BYH trucking, complete with caregiver.  Would that not be THE dream job if you didn't have animals of your own to care for?


I LOVE the idea of a caption of the week contest!!!


----------



## JanetM

Love my boys 

Little Willie






Ducky





Little Willie





Both


----------



## Squirrelgirl88

Had to show off Miss Ellie too! She's the little bottle baby we brought back from the edge.......


----------



## TGreenhut

Baby Percy






Baby Pluto


----------



## TGreenhut

Smokey the belt eater!


----------



## Bridgemoof

Maple the Tunis lamb


----------



## The Grim Raker

Its 10.08 pm and elevan aint on line so maybe another week of white mountains goat (great pic W M)
For me page 111 piglet with mum wound make a refreshing change from goats and cute lambs and a golden opportunity was missed on page 105 with the nice pics of the Yak and Highland cattle. Easter bunny in the basket would have been a great pic too. Not counted but it seems to have been lambs and goats for weeks and weeks??????


----------



## kstaven

So ... you're saying a little diversity would be a good thing.


----------



## The Grim Raker

kstaven said:
			
		

> So ... you're saying a little diversity would be a good thing.


 my post was long winded but - YES


----------



## sonnythebunny

The Grim Raker said:
			
		

> kstaven said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So ... you're saying a little diversity would be a good thing.
> 
> 
> 
> my post was long winded but - YES
Click to expand...

I think that other animals should be picked too, I'm getting a little bored of sheep & goats  (but they are cute!)


----------



## elevan

Congratulations to this week's picture!


			
				Blackhereford boy said:
			
		

> Betty my show heifer!!!


I apologize for being late.  Worked outside all day and was just plain tired and went to bed.


----------



## elevan

sonnythebunny said:
			
		

> The Grim Raker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kstaven said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So ... you're saying a little diversity would be a good thing.
> 
> 
> 
> my post was long winded but - YES
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think that other animals should be picked too, I'm getting a little bored of sheep & goats  (but they are cute!)
Click to expand...

Then please post more of the other animals.  I do my best to be fair while looking back at hundreds of pics each week.  Most new pictures are of goats and sheep.  

There have been plenty of instances of other animals being picked but sometimes the other animal pictures just don't meet standards that we set (ie: no humans in the pic) to be chosen.

When I see good pics from around the forum that aren't posted here I'm really disappointed and usually ask the poster to post them here but most of the time they don't.


----------



## sonnythebunny

the baby rabbits are supposed to open their eyes today so I will put some pics of the rabbits (7 babies!)


----------



## elevan

Congrats on the babies.


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

Mama and new little girl




Great Pyrenees, Bernard




Livestock guardians, Joseph and Jacob




Livestock guardians, Joseph and Jacob


----------



## elevan

Reminding everyone of how the Picture of the Week works    Now let's see those great pics!



			
				elevan said:
			
		

> Calling all BYH'ers - We're looking for your submissions for Picture of the Week (POW)!
> 
> We'll be posting the POW on Sundays / Mondays, so you still have time to get in your submission.
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> For those that are new to the forum and submitting pictures for the POW here are a few tips:
> 1. We pick a new picture on Sunday evening to Monday morning.
> 2. We really can't use a POW with humans in it, but if we can crop the person out and use the critter we'll consider it.
> 3. We'll ask for new submissions every week but we also consider all pictures previously submitted so there is no need to resubmit pictures that you've sent us before.
> 4. You can post the pictures here on this thread for submission.
> 5. Feel free to give your photos a "name / title" so we can reference it when posting
> 
> ************************************************************************************************
> 
> New to the forum and unsure of how to post pictures?  See this thread to learn how!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Ownedby3alpacas said:
			
		

> Mama and new little girl
> [url]http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8543/8635189346_a088aa5483_c.jpg[/url]
> 
> Great Pyrenees, Bernard
> [url]http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8526/8635190144_1fb3c256a7_c.jpg[/url]
> 
> Livestock guardians, Joseph and Jacob
> [url]http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8114/8635196970_05812e8d8e_c.jpg[/url]
> 
> Livestock guardians, Joseph and Jacob
> [url]http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8099/8635197340_7f0400650f_c.jpg[/url]


Looks like they got several options other than goats this week.

Are Joseph and Jacob mules?  They sure look different in the two pictures.  Ears, snout.
They almost look like mules in the first picture face on, and donkeys in the second.

Edited: They are donkeys right?  Snout just looks longer on that one in that one picture.


----------



## Southern by choice

Love goats and sheep but I sure am glad to see a cow up there for a change... I would love to see more of the animals that are representative of BYH....

Great PICTURE! I was hoping we would see this one at some point! YAYAYAYAYAY!


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

OneFineAcre said:
			
		

> Ownedby3alpacas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mama and new little girl
> [url]http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8543/8635189346_a088aa5483_c.jpg[/url]
> 
> Great Pyrenees, Bernard
> [url]http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8526/8635190144_1fb3c256a7_c.jpg[/url]
> 
> Livestock guardians, Joseph and Jacob
> [url]http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8114/8635196970_05812e8d8e_c.jpg[/url]
> 
> Livestock guardians, Joseph and Jacob
> [url]http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8099/8635197340_7f0400650f_c.jpg[/url]
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like they got several options other than goats this week.
> 
> Are Joseph and Jacob mules?  They sure look different in the two pictures.  Ears, snout.
> They almost look like mules in the first picture face on, and donkeys in the second.
> 
> Edited: They are donkeys right?  Snout just looks longer on that one in that one picture.
Click to expand...

They are donkeys


----------



## OneFineAcre

Ownedby3alpacas said:
			
		

> OneFineAcre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ownedby3alpacas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mama and new little girl
> [url]http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8543/8635189346_a088aa5483_c.jpg[/url]
> 
> Great Pyrenees, Bernard
> [url]http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8526/8635190144_1fb3c256a7_c.jpg[/url]
> 
> Livestock guardians, Joseph and Jacob
> [url]http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8114/8635196970_05812e8d8e_c.jpg[/url]
> 
> Livestock guardians, Joseph and Jacob
> [url]http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8099/8635197340_7f0400650f_c.jpg[/url]
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like they got several options other than goats this week.
> 
> Are Joseph and Jacob mules?  They sure look different in the two pictures.  Ears, snout.
> They almost look like mules in the first picture face on, and donkeys in the second.
> 
> Edited: They are donkeys right?  Snout just looks longer on that one in that one picture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are donkeys
Click to expand...

They are just totally awesome.

I love em


----------



## Nifty

I LOVE LOVE LOVE Bernard!   I think some day I'd like a GP!


----------



## Kitsara

Though I love showing off my goats.... I'll post some birdies up 

*Yeah? Whatcha lookin at?*






*Go ahead, make my day.*





*Rooster on patrol.*


----------



## bcnewe2

Our favorite rooster!






And Ike our bourbon red






thanks for looking!


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Love that rooster!


----------



## elevan

Congratulations to this week's picture of the week!



			
				bcnewe2 said:
			
		

> And Ike our bourbon red
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for looking!


----------



## bcnewe2

Thank you! He is a handsome boy!


----------



## Four Winds Ranch

" Staying Dry"






[/img]


----------



## bcnewe2

love it when lambs lay on their mommas!


----------



## bcnewe2

Here's a few more, I tried to stay away from the sheep! But BigBlackHeadedMomma doesn't count.  She's one of our favorites!

BBHM





Birds on a wire!





Frank the alpaca





Best working crew holding sheep off the grain, it's hard work!





Coming home!





That's all folks!


----------



## purplequeenvt

I didn't try to stay away from sheep! 

Eugene





Sisters


----------



## bcnewe2

I just love horns!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos




----------



## bcnewe2

I guess because I don't have horned anything I am just facinated by them. Awesome hornes!


----------



## Rose N Lynne Farm

Fauna looking pretty!


----------



## elevan

Congratulations to this week's picture of the week!



			
				Ownedby3alpacas said:
			
		

> Livestock guardians, Joseph and Jacob


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

elevan said:
			
		

> Congratulations to this week's picture of the week!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ownedby3alpacas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Livestock guardians, Joseph and Jacob
> http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8114/8635196970_05812e8d8e_c.jpg
Click to expand...


----------



## baybrio

How long do new members need to wait to post photos? I have a few funny ones that I think you'll like?


----------



## elevan

baybrio said:
			
		

> How long do new members need to wait to post photos? I have a few funny ones that I think you'll like?


Go to the introduction section and introduce yourself.  Help a few members out or ask questions...

It really doesn't take long at all


----------



## bcnewe2

took me less than a week but I talk allot!


----------



## Southern by choice

bcnewe2 said:
			
		

> took me less than a week but I talk allot!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

elevan said:
			
		

> baybrio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How long do new members need to wait to post photos? I have a few funny ones that I think you'll like?
> 
> 
> 
> Go to the introduction section and introduce yourself.  Help a few members out or ask questions...
> 
> It really doesn't take long at all
Click to expand...

Have a feeling that because a Mod didn't give the post count out then we aren't allowed either. There are ways around it either way but yes, post a little and you will be able to post pictures soon. Doesn't take long at all.


----------



## baybrio

Thanks for the info!

I'll go introduce myself and see if I have anything useful to add to an existing post or two.


----------



## snapnzap

Hazelnut and her new buck


----------



## elevan

Congratulations to this week's picture of the week!



			
				snapnzap said:
			
		

> Hazelnut and her new buck


----------



## bonbean01

What a darling photo!


----------



## bcnewe2

Dare I say goat kids might be cuter than lambs? Nah.......... but that one sure is a cutie!


----------



## snapnzap

I had a bit of the best of both worlds this year since half my goat kids 
came out curly and looking like lambs! Thanks everyone!


----------



## goat boy

Speaking of Cute, I have some pics of my goat and her baby's. This is helen and her twins the white one is the doe and the really good looking one is the buck. they are half american alpine and half boer. And i posted a pic of the dad


----------



## purplequeenvt

Newly hatched gosling


----------



## bcnewe2

Only thing I could post this week is a picture of a giant mud puddle! Or soaking wet everything! 
Nice little gosling! I miss having a good pond with ducks and geese.


----------



## Jes

This was my favorite hen. Great layer, great mother. Sadly, she got stuck under a bucket last summer and was dead by the time I found her. :/
I wish I had 10 more like her.


----------



## elevan

Congratulations to this week's picture of the week!



			
				purplequeenvt said:
			
		

> Newly hatched gosling


----------



## bonbean01

Congrats Purple...so cute!!!!


----------



## SheepGirl

I have a couple.....

Miss Ali





Lady Gaga


----------



## SheepGirl

Newborn Ram Lamb


----------



## promiseacres

Happy Mothers Day!


----------



## SheepGirl

May 16 Sunset





New Ram Lamb


----------



## elevan

Congratulations to this week's picture of the week!



			
				Ownedby3alpacas said:
			
		

> Mama and new little girl


----------



## elevan

We'd love to see your livestock guardians!


----------



## Four Winds Ranch

"Mick"






[/img]

"Sasha"






[/img]


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Callie - Anatolian Shepherd


----------



## goat boy

I just got a new LGD to go with my other and her name is Zora i will post pics later


----------



## bcnewe2

This is Jesse

I need to sneak out and take a picture of her out with her sheep, the only way you can see she's not a sheep in the long grass (waiting for the rain to stop to take in the hay) is that you'll see her long tail waving over her back!

She is maybe the best LGD I've ever had and she is my 5th with some hard to live up to expectations and only 5+ months old!!

My last pup was/is a hard keeper, cost me an arm and a leg to just get her grown. Maybe the puppy Gods are smiling on me this time!





Oh and btw...I vote for Callie...she is just beautiful and so majestic!!


----------



## Southern by choice

Callie is an awesome dog here too! I  my pyrs yes... but the Toli's well they steal my heart too!


----------



## bcnewe2

Southern
is it my imagination or is Jesse getting more tan? Do they change colors as they grow? Even my dh asked. Guess she could be dirtier!


----------



## Southern by choice

I have not seen a white dog turn tan, they can develop some markings, Callie got a bit more red in her fawn color. 
Depending on texture of coat and color of soil they can stain. Red clay really stains the white dogs especially.
BTW- I know I am gonna love your girl! She is awesome already , and truly beautiful. Her expression says she is highly intelligent. 
I would be lovin all over her!

I mean really, I just scrolled down again to look at her.  

She does the "true" Toli extend those front legs as far as they go thing! 

I should send you my website... you can see Callie grow through her first year, and see her with her first kidding... crawling on belly to not scare the new babies! 

Yep! You know I love these dogs!


----------



## elevan

Congratulations to this week's picture of the week!



			
				Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> Callie - Anatolian Shepherd


----------



## Nifty

I LOVE this pic!!!


----------



## Southern by choice

Thanks Elevan!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Awesome! This is one of the best pictures of any kind of animal I've ever seen. I think it just came out perfect. It's actually my favorite picture. I have it as my avatar and background for darn near everything. Haha

Thanks


----------



## bonbean01

Congrats to Callie!!!  She is a beauty


----------



## bcnewe2

go Callie!


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Beautiful!


----------



## Livestock lover

Twitch, a Holland lop on her day out!


----------



## Livestock lover

Timbit, a Holland Lop cross.





Sheena, a German Shepard.


----------



## purplequeenvt

Mamma Hen





Wolfgang the pig





Beulah





Mira, G. Pyr. puppy


----------



## lovinglife

Zeus Tula and Jasper


----------



## Four Winds Ranch

[/img]

1 Week old Firedancer and her mom.





[/img]

Snuggles!





[/img]






[/img]


----------



## purplequeenvt

Four Winds Ranch said:
			
		

> [url]http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/6513_img1914.jpg[/url]
> 
> 1 Week old Firedancer and her mom.
> [url]http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/6513_img2052.jpg[/url]
> 
> Snuggles!
> [url]http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/6513_img2042.jpg[/url]
> 
> [url]http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/6513_img1845.jpg[/url]


If I send you my address will you mail me that little pointed kitten???


----------



## Four Winds Ranch

purplequeenvt said:
			
		

> Four Winds Ranch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [url]http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/6513_img1914.jpg[/url]
> 
> 1 Week old Firedancer and her mom.
> [url]http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/6513_img2052.jpg[/url]
> 
> Snuggles!
> [url]http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/6513_img2042.jpg[/url]
> 
> [url]http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/6513_img1845.jpg[/url]
> 
> 
> 
> If I send you my address will you mail me that little pointed kitten???
Click to expand...

I might consider it, but my kids would kill me!!!!    He sure is a sweet little thing with his blue eye though!!!


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Suzy Q


----------



## Livestock lover

Very cute!


----------



## bcnewe2

The kid matches the cabinetry!


----------



## Livestock lover

bcnewe2 said:
			
		

> The kid matches the cabinetry!


Yeah no joke!


----------



## Livestock lover




----------



## elevan

Let's see your favorite animal's "headshot" this week!


----------



## Livestock lover




----------



## Pearce Pastures

Had WAYYYYYY too much fun trying for headshots today 

Pearce Pastures Maternity Ward


----------



## Four Winds Ranch

3 week old 'Arizona'!







[/img]


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady

Squirt and newborn buckling


----------



## SheepGirl

Rosie


----------



## animalmom

You know, Rosie is just adorable.  Want to scoop her up and cuddle her.  She looks so entirely hug-able.


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Pearce Pastures' Geronimo


----------



## elevan

Congratulations to this week's picture of the week!



			
				Four Winds Ranch said:
			
		

> 3 week old 'Arizona'!


----------



## Livestock lover




----------



## Southern by choice

For consideration.


----------



## elevan

Congratulations to this week's picture of the week!



			
				Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> Pearce Pastures' Geronimo


----------



## Pearce Pastures

He is such a cutie pie.  Love that boy.


----------



## OneFineAcre

One Fine Acre Firecracker


----------



## elevan

I love that One Fine Acre.

Members - let's see your best true "backyard herd" pictures!


----------



## Moonshine

I just wanted to say I love this weeks POW! Its so beautiful with the bright green and purple plant in the background and it really makes Geronimo pop! I tend yo like the pics with a pretty background better. Good job choosing this one and good job Pearce Pastures!


----------



## OneFineAcre

elevan said:
			
		

> I love that One Fine Acre.
> 
> Members - let's see your best true "backyard herd" pictures!


Firecracker, he hangs out at the house.  That is........
When he's not busy driving the tractor


----------



## Nifty

ahahaha   great pic!!!


----------



## elevan

OneFineAcre said:
			
		

> One Fine Acre Firecracker


----------



## OneFineAcre

Firecracker is a character.


----------



## bonbean01

So cute!!!!  Congrats OFA


----------



## elevan

Congratulations to this week's picture of the week!



			
				SheepGirl said:
			
		

> Rosie


----------



## SheepGirl

Hahaha awesome


----------



## elevan

Don't forget to post your great pics here folks!  I've seen tons of great pics around the forum that could be considered for POW, but they're not posted here for consideration.


----------



## greenfamilyfarms

Piper, our 3-year-old female LGD Great Pyrenees. She's just now coming out of her puppy stage and is turning out to be a great dog with the goats.


----------



## OneFineAcre

greenfamilyfarms said:
			
		

> Piper, our 3-year-old female LGD Great Pyrenees. She's just now coming out of her puppy stage and is turning out to be a great dog with the goats.
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/327_piperedited.jpg


She's a beauty


----------



## elevan

OneFineAcre said:
			
		

> greenfamilyfarms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Piper, our 3-year-old female LGD Great Pyrenees. She's just now coming out of her puppy stage and is turning out to be a great dog with the goats.
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/327_piperedited.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> She's a beauty
Click to expand...

I agree.  That is one gorgeous pic.


----------



## sevlep1

Niya and Nanette playing after their buck was gone


----------



## Moonshine

elevan said:
			
		

> OneFineAcre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> greenfamilyfarms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Piper, our 3-year-old female LGD Great Pyrenees. She's just now coming out of her puppy stage and is turning out to be a great dog with the goats.
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/327_piperedited.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> She's a beauty
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree.  That is one gorgeous pic.
Click to expand...

2x I love that pic! Gorgeous LGD and beautiful pic!


----------



## Nifty

Wow, so many great pics!!!


----------



## animalmom

I really like sevlep1's picture... dancing with goats!  I think it is a winner.


----------



## elevan

Congratulations to this week's picture of the week!



			
				greenfamilyfarms said:
			
		

> Piper, our 3-year-old female LGD Great Pyrenees. She's just now coming out of her puppy stage and is turning out to be a great dog with the goats.


----------



## Nifty

I think someday I will be the owner of a Great Pyrenees!!!


----------



## bcnewe2

beautiful dog!  Loved the dancing goats too!  Sheep just aren't as animated at goats!  I'm thinking maybe that's a good thing!


----------



## elevan

Nifty said:
			
		

> I think someday I will be the owner of a Great Pyrenees!!!


Are you gonna get some goats and other herd animals to go with that?


----------



## Nifty

elevan said:
			
		

> Nifty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think someday I will be the owner of a Great Pyrenees!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Are you gonna get some goats and other herd animals to go with that?
Click to expand...

haha.. I probably should!


----------



## Southern by choice




----------



## Livestock lover

Haha! Go Nifty go! :bun


----------



## secuono




----------



## Livestock lover

secuono said:
			
		

> http://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d101/secuono/Vietnamese Pigs/dot.jpg


Aww!


----------



## Livestock lover

Twitch, my Holland lop!





Lewis, my little guy (German Shepherd)!










Sheena (german Shepherd), Twitch, and a chicken chill'n together.


----------



## AshleyFishy

Charlie the doxie-poo puppy.


----------



## Livestock lover

AshleyFishy said:
			
		

> [url]http://i1150.photobucket.com/albums/o602/Ashleyfisher626/20130501_102527.jpg[/url]
> 
> Charlie the doxie-poo puppy.


Aww!


----------



## TGreenhut

Smokey


----------



## Livestock lover

TGreenhut said:
			
		

> Smokey
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/3458_301857_459650807383886_874618566_n.jpg


Aww!


----------



## boykin2010

Question - Could I submit pictures of chickens, or do I need to stick with "herd" animals or rabbits, dogs, etc.?


----------



## elevan

boykin2010 said:
			
		

> Question - Could I submit pictures of chickens, or do I need to stick with "herd" animals or rabbits, dogs, etc.?


You may submit chickens or other fowl.


----------



## boykin2010

I will have to go get some photos now and submit them for next week. 
Thanks


----------



## elevan

Congratulations to this week's picture of the week!



			
				secuono said:
			
		

>


----------



## OneFineAcre

What did Charlotte write in her web?

"Great Pig"?


----------



## bonbean01

Congrats Secouno!!!!!!  That is such a cute little piggie!!!!!


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma

x2!  What an adorable piglet - great pic!


----------



## secuono

Thanks!!

I didn't even notice it was mine at first! 

She's a potbelly, btw.


----------



## Southern by choice




----------



## elevan

Here's a challenge for everyone for next week's picture of the week...Show me your favorite farm scene.
Remember that it'll only be a tiny snapshot at the top of the page, so keep that in mind when selecting your pics.
I can't wait to see what you've got!


----------



## secuono




----------



## SmallFarmGirl




----------



## Livestock lover




----------



## Livestock lover

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/5376_p1130876.jpg


Love them!


----------



## elevan

Keep those farm scene pics coming.  We'll select a pic tomorrow night!



			
				elevan said:
			
		

> Here's a challenge for everyone for next week's picture of the week...Show me your favorite farm scene.
> Remember that it'll only be a tiny snapshot at the top of the page, so keep that in mind when selecting your pics.
> I can't wait to see what you've got!


----------



## Livestock lover

elevan said:
			
		

> Keep those farm scene pics coming.  We'll select a pic tomorrow night!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a challenge for everyone for next week's picture of the week...Show me your favorite farm scene.
> Remember that it'll only be a tiny snapshot at the top of the page, so keep that in mind when selecting your pics.
> I can't wait to see what you've got!
Click to expand...

Great!


----------



## Livestock lover




----------



## TGreenhut

Mr. Bingley the Alpaca


----------



## Livestock lover

TGreenhut said:
			
		

> Mr. Bingley the Alpaca
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/3458_4.jpg


----------



## Egg_Newton

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/5376_p1130876.jpg


Hey you stole my goat LOL same collar and everything!


----------



## Egg_Newton




----------



## Livestock lover

Egg_Newton said:
			
		

> SmallFarmGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/5376_p1130876.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Hey you stole my goat LOL same collar and everything!
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/1894_img_20130815_163248_964.jpg
Click to expand...


----------



## Egg_Newton




----------



## Egg_Newton

Livestock lover said:
			
		

> Egg_Newton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmallFarmGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/5376_p1130876.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Hey you stole my goat LOL same collar and everything!
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/1894_img_20130815_163248_964.jpg
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

He's a total photo bomber! I just realized he is in every picture I just posted


----------



## Livestock lover

Egg_Newton said:
			
		

> Livestock lover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Egg_Newton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey you stole my goat LOL same collar and everything!
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/1894_img_20130815_163248_964.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's a total photo bomber! I just realized he is in every picture I just posted
Click to expand...

Yeah, I have some chickens like that.


----------



## elevan

There's still a few hours left to get your pic in for consideration!



			
				elevan said:
			
		

> Here's a challenge for everyone for next week's picture of the week...Show me your favorite farm scene.
> Remember that it'll only be a tiny snapshot at the top of the page, so keep that in mind when selecting your pics.
> I can't wait to see what you've got!


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Few of my fav pics from around the farm...

150 years old and still home sweet home


----------



## elevan

Congratulations to this week's picture of the week!



			
				Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> Few of my fav pics from around the farm...
> 
> 150 years old and still home sweet home


----------



## Livestock lover

elevan said:
			
		

> Congratulations to this week's picture of the week!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pearce Pastures said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Few of my fav pics from around the farm...
> 
> 150 years old and still home sweet home
> 
> 
> http://i1308.photobucket.com/albums/s618/PearcePastures/IMG_6652_zps595c4496.jpg
Click to expand...


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Thanks!


----------



## bonbean01

Congrats Pearce!!!!  That is a beautiful shot!!!!


----------



## elevan

Congratulations on this week's picture of the week!


Sorry I'm a night late!



			
				TGreenhut said:
			
		

> Mr. Bingley the Alpaca


----------



## Livestock lover

Congrats! 


			
				elevan said:
			
		

> Congratulations on this week's picture of the week!
> 
> 
> Sorry I'm a night late!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TGreenhut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Bingley the Alpaca
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/3458_4.jpg
Click to expand...


----------



## TGreenhut

Yaaay finally!!! Thank you!


----------



## elevan

Congratulations on this week's picture of the week!



			
				secuono said:
			
		

>


----------



## bonbean01

Congrats Secouno!!!!


----------



## secuono

Wow, almost two in a row!


----------



## goat boy

These are just afew of my GREAT pics


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks

Cart Full of Goat


----------



## elevan




----------



## elevan

Congratulations to this week's pic of the week!



			
				ThreeBoysChicks said:
			
		

> Cart Full of Goat


----------



## bonbean01

Congrats 3Boys...that photo is great!!!


----------



## elevan

Keep those pictures coming.  There are only a couple more days until a new picture of the week is chosen!


----------



## purplequeenvt

Mira





Lincoln ewe





Big Ears - Grover, one month old donkey colt





Columbia ewe





Shetland ram lamb





Jacob ewe lamb


----------



## elevan

Congratulations to this week's picture of the week!



			
				purplequeenvt said:
			
		

> Jacob ewe lamb


----------



## bonbean01

Congrats!!!!  Love this photo!!!


----------



## Livestock lover




----------



## elevan

I decided to go back through previous pics for this week's pic of the week to find something to get us into the spirit of Halloween.

Congratulations to Roll farms' Nub kid 4H costume!



			
				Roll farms said:
			
		

> One of our Nub kids at a 4-H costume contest


----------



## OneFineAcre

My submission for next week.

I fully expect to win 

We went clamming this past weekend on Carrot Island which is across from the waterfront in Beaufort, NC

The oldest population of wild horses in the US are on a barrier island called Shackleford Banks, and they are usually referenced that way.

But some swim across the channel to Carrot Island which is a smaller island.

I got some great pics when this guy was grazing on marsh grass at low tide.  He came within about 20 feet of us.


----------



## elevan

Congratulations to this week's Pic of the Week!



			
				OneFineAcre said:
			
		

> We went clamming this past weekend on Carrot Island which is across from the waterfront in Beaufort, NC
> 
> The oldest population of wild horses in the US are on a barrier island called Shackleford Banks, and they are usually referenced that way.
> 
> But some swim across the channel to Carrot Island which is a smaller island.
> 
> I got some great pics when this guy was grazing on marsh grass at low tide.  He came within about 20 feet of us.


----------



## Livestock lover

Congrats!


----------



## OneFineAcre

I knew I was going to win.

Especially when no one else submitted a picture


----------



## elevan

Any new submissions this week?  Or will I be looking through all the old pics?    Come on folks, show me what you've got!


----------



## Egg_Newton




----------



## elevan

Congratulations to this week's picture of the week!



			
				purplequeenvt said:
			
		

> Beulah


----------



## autumnprairie

elevan said:
			
		

> Congratulations to this week's picture of the week!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> purplequeenvt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beulah
> http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5454/8961924654_be7beb7c0e.jpg
Click to expand...

Adorable


----------



## elevan

Congratulations to this week's picture of the week!



			
				goat boy said:
			
		

> These are just afew of my GREAT pics


----------



## Goatlover200

is this still working??


----------



## elevan

Goatlover200 said:
			
		

> is this still working??


Yes, absolutely.  We usually change the POW every Sunday.  Submissions are down lately for some reason  :/   If you have a submission for pic of the week, just post it to this thread and it will be considered for this week and all future weeks.


----------



## Southern by choice

and this one...


----------



## Parsnip

Jimmy is just so cute! I had to post something here!






And here's Victor XD


----------



## Goatlover200

thanks! here is my submissionsView attachment 15


----------



## elevan

Just a reminder:  Pictures must be of your own animals / scenery or you must have rights to take their pictures.  Pictures must be of your own taking or you must have rights to use them.  You may not use search engine (Bing, Google, ect) pictures.


----------



## elevan

We're going to update the POW a little early this week  

And the winner is....  @Parsnip 's Victor!


----------



## Goatlover200

elevan said:


> Just a reminder:  Pictures must be of your own animals / scenery or you must have rights to take their pictures.  Pictures must be of your own taking or you must have rights to use them.  You may not use search engine (Bing, Google, ect) pictures.


ignore my pic, then cause the pic is not mine though i have permission to use it, i got it from a website from which i am allowed to use pics..


----------



## purplequeenvt

Sumatra/OEBG rooster


----------



## Azriel

LaceyJ


----------



## elevan

Congratulations to this week's picture of the week, Sumatra/OEBG rooster by @purplequeenvt


>


----------



## elevan

Congratulations to this week's picture of the week from @Southern by choice !



Southern by choice said:


>


----------



## Southern by choice

Thank you!


----------



## bonbean01

Congrats Southern!!!!


----------



## elevan

I'm seeing lots of great pics floating around the forum!  Don't forget to post them to this thread too in order to be considered for picture of the week!


----------



## elevan

And after searching through older submissions, this week's picture of the week is:



Sparks Fly said:


> Lion head


----------



## Nifty

I love that pic!!


----------



## appaloosa 239

Billy the Pygmy mix goat.


----------



## Azriel

Blue Wheaten Ameraucana Hen


----------



## Livestock lover




----------



## peachick




----------



## Livestock lover

Wow!


----------



## Southern by choice

elevan said:


> And after searching through older submissions, this week's picture of the week is:


I love this week's pic!


----------



## Kitsara

Tom the Thanksgiving Turkey.  He was a good turkey. This was when he broke loose for the second time. Our neighbor was having a grand ole time laughing as we 'herded' him back. Had to push him. He didn't want to leave our sides.


----------



## elevan

This week's picture of the week is:

Peafowl by peachick


----------



## Southern by choice

Beautiful!


----------



## bonbean01

Congrats!!!!


----------



## peachick

cool  thanks Emily. i took  that  last  weekend  when we got our first snow...  that  pic is my FB photo  too.


----------



## Southern by choice

For submission... Gwenn- Jacobs Sheep


----------



## elevan

And this week's picture of the week is:



Southern by choice said:


> For submission... Gwenn- Jacobs Sheep


----------



## bonbean01

Already commented on the BHY facebook page...but this beautiful girl deserves a repeat...LOL....Congrats Southern!!!!


----------



## Southern by choice

Thank You... this is my daughter's sheep. She loves her sheep and always asks "please submit my girl". 

She is so happy!


----------



## Pioneer Chicken

Here's my submission. : ) This is my Nigerian Dwarf Gentle when she was just three months old. Now she's three and a half.  Wow, time surely has passed; now she's having adorable kids of her own!! : D


----------



## MissFitFarm

Casidy, Isabella and Jack My mean... pit bull sleeping with a goat... lol


----------



## elevan

And this week's winner is... @Livestock lover 's dog


----------



## Southern by choice

YAY! Congratulations LL!


----------



## Azriel

Frosty and Sadie


----------



## MissFitFarm

Congrats!!!!


----------



## bonbean01

Early morning New Years Day Arrival


----------



## Southern by choice

I am in...   

I want one of your sheep because I know she/he would already be use to being cuddled and loved on! I want a cuddly lovable sheep! 

I LOVE his face!


----------



## bonbean01

Southern, I spoil them all daily...the adults are all cuddly too, except the ram.  That pic makes the baby look like one ear is strange...it was against the shelter.

One thing we love about sheep is just how friendly and loving they are.  When my grandbabies were here we always went in with them to the sheep and lambs since Lena was not quite 2 years old and Anna was not quite 4 years old...but, never a problem...even the little girls could cuddle and hug them.

Come see us Southern...when it is warmer, we can put the lawn chairs in there and have our morning coffee...no better way to start a day


----------



## Southern by choice

We would have so much fun! Don't know how I'd fit "D" in the car! ... he does live outside Bon!


----------



## Livestock lover

Wow thanks!


----------



## Livestock lover

MissFitFarm said:


> Congrats!!!!


Thanks!


Southern by choice said:


> YAY! Congratulations LL!


Thank you!


----------



## MissFitFarm

do we do this every week? when do u start and when do u stop?


----------



## MissFitFarm

sorry just read the 1st post.


----------



## bonbean01

Totally smitten with this little first sheep...have to post one more photo...


----------



## bonbean01

Southern...bring D and just roll the window down for him!


----------



## Southern by choice

Ok Bon, but you can't keep him! 

I think a roadtrip would be wonderful... need to google map it!


----------



## AshleyFishy

My young buck.


----------



## elevan

And this week's winner is:

My young buck by AshleyFishy!


----------



## AshleyFishy

Neat. Guess I should of put his name on there. His name is Mister.


----------



## purplequeenvt

Snuggle Buddies - 12 week old Murphy and old man Wilson


----------



## Sweetened

A little doeling I bought named Dot.  She turned out to be a pygmy X, so I sold her to a good friend of mine.  I was so sad about it   She's so pretty.


----------



## Southern by choice

AshleyFishy said:


> My young buck.


Congrats!!!!!!!!


----------



## makingshift

Kiki, 3-month old Nigerian Dwarf doeling


----------



## Goat Whisperer

makingshift said:


> Kiki, 3-month old Nigerian Dwarf doeling



She is beautiful! I LOVE her color, that is one of my favorite colors on the ND!


----------



## Mike CHS

I'm guessing she has the personality to go with her looks.


----------



## promiseacres

Sid our lone light brown leghorn


----------



## Roll farms

Valentine's first baby girl, "Hilton" - FB Boer


----------



## Southern by choice

ooooooooo. This is going to be a tough competition for POW!


----------



## makingshift

Goat Whisperer said:


> She is beautiful! I LOVE her color, that is one of my favorite colors on the ND!


We always say that it looks like she is wearing a black cardigan sweater.


----------



## Kitsara

Domino, the photo bombing buck.


----------



## Southern by choice

photo bombing Buck...


----------



## chicken pickin




----------



## SheepGirl




----------



## chicken pickin




----------



## AshleyFishy

Love it!  



SheepGirl said:


> View attachment 845


----------



## taylorm17

This was our april fools day joke to someone at our barn!!! Check out Jessie's feet!!


----------



## taylorm17

The new Kitty Cat litter...5 black tabbies! If you cropped just the middle one it would look better. They all like to run around it was hard to get a cute pic. haha


----------



## taylorm17

just wanted to make sure the relatives got a kitten too!


----------



## taylorm17

These are my 2 Nigerian does. 




this is my sisters goat Ruby!!!


----------



## taylorm17

Oh I thought you meant she is NOW 3and a half MONTHS and she was having babies. haha


----------



## chicken pickin




----------



## Southern by choice

chicken pickin said:


> View attachment 854



I absolutely love this!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Just Beautiful!           - can you tell I love it? 10 smilies!


----------



## chicken pickin

Southern by choice said:


> I absolutely love this!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Just Beautiful!           - can you tell I love it? 10 smilies!


Thank You!


----------



## Goat Whisperer

I don't know how anyone could pick one photo  GREAT pics everyone


----------



## Southern by choice

I know! This week is crazy with so many fantastic pics... maybe I should put an ugly one up so it takes the pressure off.

Elevan could use that to her advantage.


----------



## Justin Seaborn




----------



## Justin Seaborn

My wife is gonna kill me!!! The goat was three days old and he lived on my couch lol usually doing just that, sleeping on my wife


----------



## Southern by choice

If I were she, I'd clobber you too! 

I must say it is familiar though! You haven't lived til little baby kids sleep with you on the couch all cuddled up... and through the night!


----------



## Justin Seaborn

We have a problem now though, he is now an 8 month old billy who still thinks he belongs in the house on the couch lol


----------



## Southern by choice

So what exactly is the problem?


----------



## Justin Seaborn

He is huge!!! Hasn't grasped the concept of bathrooms outside lol


----------



## Pioneer Chicken

taylorm17 said:


> Oh I thought you meant she is NOW 3and a half MONTHS and she was having babies. haha


Yes, I realized that a little while _after  _I had posted it.    Sorry bout that! : )  Your kittens are adorable, by the way.  I just love kitties.


----------



## taylorm17

thank you!


----------



## Kitsara

Justin Seaborn said:


> He is huge!!! Hasn't grasped the concept of bathrooms outside lol


I really wish they would. Little Spike certainly feels anywhere is good... even my bed.  Course, he's yet to learn that the bed is my place. Not his.


----------



## elevan

This week has been a really tough one to pick from.  Thanks for all the great submissions!

This week's picture of the week is....

Ducks by @chicken pickin


----------



## chicken pickin

WOW Thank You!!! Im so happy.

All the pictures posted this week were fantastic.


----------



## bonbean01

Congrats!  Great photo!!!


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Awesome pic! Congrats!


----------



## Southern by choice

great  picture! 

Elevan... this had to be one of the hardest weeks ever! 
Great Job!


----------



## Kitsara

Yay! I love that photo  Congrats!


----------



## chicken pickin

Thank you everyone!


----------



## BarredRockMomma

King David on the playset and Murphy napping in the wagon in my favorite hoddie


----------



## Sweetened

Grats Chickin Pickin!  Lovely picture.


----------



## Sweetened

Sven, the day we brought him home.


----------



## MissFitFarm

Sam in the Arctic Blast 2014


----------



## taylorm17

This is my little brother and his goat who passed away the other day. I just wanted to post a picture for my brother!


----------



## bcnewe2

Here is the first of our 2014 lambs!


----------



## bcnewe2

And here is his Momma loving him! His brother was on the other side of Momma


----------



## Southern by choice

bcnewe2 said:


> Here is the first of our 2014 lambs!
> View attachment 942


 So darling! Congratulations on your first of the year!


----------



## MissFitFarm

verry 


bcnewe2 said:


> Here is the first of our 2014 lambs!
> View attachment 942


nice congrats


----------



## DixieDarlinFarm

BONNIE - Rhode Island Red Hen. 




ANNIE OAKLEY - Nigerian Dwarf Doe.




JOHNNY CASH - 1/4 Nubian 3/4 Nigerian Dwarf Buckling.



DIXIE BELLE - Nigerian Dwarf doe.




THE BANTAMS - Dapper, Phoenix, Minnie, Nutmeg & Pepper.




ELEANOR - Ameraucana Hen.



 
OMELETTE - White Leghorn Hen.


----------



## MissFitFarm

brave Isabella 14" of snow and still wants to play


----------



## elevan

This week's picture of the week is....

Domino the photo bombing buck by @Kitsara !


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Congrats! He is a handsome dude!


----------



## MissFitFarm

congrats


----------



## Kitsara

Yay! I'll have to give him lots of kisses.


----------



## denimeggs

Crystal


----------



## denimeggs

New Kid


----------



## denimeggs

India


----------



## 2luv2farm

elevan said:


> Calling all BYH'ers - We're looking for your submissions for Picture of the Week (POW)!
> 
> We'll be posting the POW on Sundays / Mondays, so you still have time to get in your submission.
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> For those that are new to the forum and submitting pictures for the POW here are a few tips:
> 1. We pick a new picture on Sunday evening to Monday morning.
> 2. We really can't use a POW with humans in it, but if we can crop the person out and use the critter we'll consider it.
> 3. We'll ask for new submissions every week but we also consider all pictures previously submitted so there is no need to resubmit pictures that you've sent us before.
> 4. You can post the pictures here on this thread for submission.
> 5. Feel free to give your photos a "name / title" so we can reference it when posting
> 
> ************************************************************************************************
> 
> New to the forum and unsure of how to post pictures?  See this thread to learn how!


----------



## denimeggs

Gilligan! Yes, he was inside.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

2luv2farm said:


> View attachment 1072 View attachment 1073 View attachment 1074 View attachment 1075 View attachment 1076 View attachment 1077 View attachment 1078



I LOVE these!!!


----------



## chicken pickin

Goat Whisperer said:


> I LOVE these!!!


X2 soooooo cute


----------



## bloonskiller911

Wizzer, Day old Suffolk cross lamb.  He's our bottle baby inside the house.


----------



## drdoolittle

Listening In


----------



## drdoolittle

You're Gonna' Do WHAT to My Feet?


----------



## Support

Wow! Great pics guys... Just keep them coming


----------



## Goat Whisperer

This will be a hard one....So many great pics....


----------



## elevan

This week's picture is....

@2luv2farm 's kids playing on llama!


----------



## Southern by choice

Congratulations! 
Cutest baby goats I ever did see!  Nice lookin' llama too!


----------



## 2luv2farm

YAY!!!!!!!!!  How exciting.  Huge thanks to everyone!!

To SBC:


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Congrats! 

Such a great photo! Beautiful babies!


----------



## Dozclan12

Not sure if I enter one now?   This is a Goldendoodle


----------



## Support

Congrats @2luv2farm !


----------



## lmccall728

One of our new babies!


----------



## lmccall728

Another surprize! One of the 4 baby Llama's born in late november. The previous caretaker failed to mention a male had got out and in with 30 females!


----------



## lmccall728

First of 4 surprizes born in late November.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

They are adorable!


----------



## lmccall728

Last of the 4 surprise baby Llama's born.


----------



## lmccall728

Sooo cute!


----------



## lmccall728




----------



## islandgal99

Here's a few pics of my Ossabaws...


----------



## bonbean01

Congrats luv....adorable pic!!!!


----------



## bonbean01

How ya going to get down?


----------



## taylorm17

This is my horse and I at fair! I won Junior reserved Champion for Gymkhana! I obviously photo shopped this one!


----------



## taylorm17

This is one of the colts at my barn right before I moved here. Is about 7-8 now.


----------



## taylorm17

Who says horses Can't stick there tongue out at people?


----------



## Debby

American Milking Devon Bull, Jack


----------



## Southern by choice

Wow this will be another impossible to pick week!


----------



## elbesta

*                                          I want to play with the goaties!*


----------



## elevan

Keep those awesome pics coming!


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Little Ruthie


----------



## bjjohns

Day old baby girl. No name yet. She is a mutt (Kiko/Savannah/Boer cross).


----------



## Southern by choice

bjjohns said:


> Day old baby girl. No name yet. She is a mutt (Kiko/Savannah/Boer cross).View attachment 1320



Oooohhhh, I 'd snatch this girl up in a heartbeat!


----------



## elevan

This week's picture is....

Ossabaws by @islandgal99 !


----------



## Southern by choice

congratulations!


----------



## bonbean01

Congrats!!!!


----------



## bjjohns

Congrats!


----------



## Debby

Good choice!  Don't feel bad, Jack the bull, lots better have been up staged by babies.


----------



## peachick

Blue MSFG/MGR doeling  1 day old.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Congrats @islandgal99 !


----------



## Dozclan12

It's been too cold for me! When does that green stuff come back??


----------



## RedBrush Farm

Christmas Morning

  Suprise....


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Maddie, queen of all she surveys.


----------



## lungewhipqueen

Here's a pic of Morty and Rigby, a set of Pygmy mix twins.


----------



## lungewhipqueen

Nyla and Lilly, Boar/Savanna twins.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Goat Whisperer said:


> Little Ruthie
> View attachment 1318


Resubmitting for next week.


----------



## chicken pickin




----------



## elevan

And this week's picture is...

Morty and Rigby by @lungewhipqueen


----------



## Southern by choice

Congratulations! They are so cute and LOVE the wattles!


----------



## chicken pickin

Congrats lungewhipqueen! The kids are super adorable, great pic!


----------



## Pioneer Chicken

Adorable... Congrats lungewhipqueen!!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Ahhhh, such precious babies!


----------



## cwrabs

Changing Winds Cady's Jasmine....Nigerian Dwarf


----------



## cwrabs

Changing Winds Camden's Jasper...Nigerian Dwarf


----------



## chicken pickin

resubmitting


----------



## Southern by choice

For consideration
"Will"


----------



## Southern by choice

"Bella" going to her new home


----------



## lungewhipqueen

elevan said:


> And this week's picture is...
> 
> Morty and Rigby by @lungewhipqueen



Oh how cool!! This is my first time submitting. Thanks everyone for the kind words.  What fun!


----------



## Dozclan12

View attachment 1533


lungewhipqueen said:


> Oh how cool!! This is my first time submitting. Thanks everyone for the kind words.  What fun!



Congratulations!!


----------



## Dozclan12

Frizzle LF Cochin Cockerel.


----------



## lungewhipqueen

Dozclan12 said:


> View attachment 1534
> 
> Frizzle LF Cochin Cockerel.


What a little angel.


----------



## Anniewho6

Here is a picture of my new bunnies at 5 days old.
The doe is a mixed chinchilla and the buck is a New Zealand White

name: 5 day old bunnies


----------



## Southern by choice

I have never seen 5 day old rabbits! 

they look dyed pink and blue! They kinda look like the marshmallow bunnies that you find in the spring! They are so cool!!!!!

Can't stop staring at this pic! 

SO COOL!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## elevan

This week's picture is...

5 day old bunnies by @Anniewho6


----------



## Four Winds Ranch

Here is  "Molly" one of my registared Jersey milkcows!


----------



## Four Winds Ranch

"Wasshington" the 4-H steer at 7 months!


----------



## SheepGirl

Ewe lamb


----------



## Mountain Goat

Opal kissing Clementine


----------



## newbiekat

2 days old


----------



## newbiekat

Momma and twin bucklings, hours old.


----------



## lungewhipqueen

Four Winds Ranch said:


> Here is  "Molly" one of my registared Jersey milkcows!View attachment 1680


She's so pretty!


----------



## chicken pickin




----------



## chicken pickin




----------



## chicken pickin




----------



## chicken pickin




----------



## chicken pickin




----------



## chicken pickin




----------



## bloonskiller911

new kids.  two little does, from left to right is Anna and Elsa.


----------



## bcnewe2

Cam the bottle baby ram!


----------



## SA Farm




----------



## Southern by choice




----------



## chicken pickin

Southern by choice said:


> View attachment 1867


Im in love. What variety is he?


----------



## Southern by choice

Eye candy... yes... but not very nice. The hens are sweet as can be.
He is an older Chocolate.  He's a bit ratty right now. The turkeys roost on the buildings rain, snow, ice, doesn't matter... so he "fades in color" easily and gets kinda rough looking.
For some reason our Blacks don't fade as much and stay pretty "shiny".


----------



## 2luv2farm

I told Teddy to it was that time again......Picture of the Week.....so give me your best smile!


----------



## Tartana

Wee Bonny Thistle and pasture buddies.


----------



## JanetM

Oliver...


----------



## PyrOfTheFlock

Frolicing spring lambs. These are my cuties from last spring having fun in the open fields. We get to let ours roam our 14 acres and not worry about them because "when the supper bell rings," they all come running lol. And that's Gypsy our tennessee walker in the background. These were from a painted dessert ram and some mixed breed ewes.


----------



## elevan

This week's picture is....

Wee Bonny Thistle by @Tartana !


----------



## Southern by choice

Beautiful!


----------



## Brynn




----------



## Goat Whisperer

Love POW!


----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters

I would like to nominate my dear friends buck Kodak. He is a grand champion, the sire and grand-sire of my most beloved goats in my herd and the most beautiful buck I have ever seen. He is the reason I fell in love with this breed. Unfortunately, Kodak passed today, and I would love to honor him here. We love you forever Kodak!!!!!


----------



## bnttyra

My daughter's 4H steer.  He is a lowline angus.  Hanging out with the kids in the backyard.


----------



## hilarie

Violet and her baby SweetPea, with Wilma Wyandotte in the foreground


----------



## 2luv2farm

Rudy, Colin, & Paisley keeping warm


----------



## Goat Whisperer

2luv2farm said:


> Rudy, Colin, & Paisley keeping warm
> View attachment 2201


----------



## Goat Whisperer

hilarie said:


> Violet and her baby SweetPea, with Wilma Wyandotte in the foreground


Love the lamanchas in the back!


----------



## Farmer's-Girl

The ever amusing LGD of my herd .
Great Pyrenees .


----------



## purplequeenvt

Murphy and Nitra





Hetty





Lithium





Esmeralda


----------



## goatboy1973

This is "Nacho" our previous herdsire. He is a 100% pure Sawyer Spanish meat goat 3 yrs. old and out of 18 does he bred, 90% twins and all doelings except for 3 bucklings Spring 2013 kidding season. We kept most all of his 2013 doelings.


----------



## taylorm17

Ruby just didnt want to get up from her bed.


----------



## taylorm17




----------



## AshleyFishy

New baby


----------



## taylorm17

My chickens eggs!
  This is my new little boy named Aengus!
 This is his little brother Pirate we are getting
 Sorry for so many pictures, but I always forget to submit so here they all are!


----------



## farmgirl99

Our new calf! We have 3 we are bottle feeding now. Just got this baby yesterday!


----------



## farmgirl99

Sorry about the double picture


----------



## Madi1213

Here's my baby calf. She is 4 days old. Loves running around and drinking from her bottle.


----------



## Annas Omer

Here is a goat kid that I have, most beautiful of all


----------



## elevan

And this week's winner is....

Rudy, Colin and Paisley by @2luv2farm !


----------



## Southern by choice

Congrats @2luv2farm ! 

Rudy is a hooot!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Spoiled babies!


----------



## bonbean01

Congrats luv2farm...little cuties!!!


----------



## 2luv2farm

Awww, thanks for the nomination!  I will share the good news with the kiddos today.


----------



## 2luv2farm

Southern by choice said:


> Congrats @2luv2farm !
> 
> Rudy is a hooot!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Spoiled babies!


Spoiled?  Who??  No way.....


----------



## 2luv2farm

bonbean01 said:


> Congrats luv2farm...little cuties!!!


Thanks a million.  I must agree!


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma

Annas Omer said:


> Here is a goat kid that I have, most beautiful of all


So pretty, and the ears...lol, looks like that kid could take flight!


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Congrats on POW


----------



## M.L. McKnight

This is Bull. In a few months he will be bucking in futurity events, then maybe a derby. He started eating feed at 1.5 days old, jumps and twists like a rodeo bull and is the most athletic calf I have ever seen. The little rascal took three steps and leaped over a 2.5 ft wide sheet of tin and cleared it! Keep an eye on this one, in about four years he may be in a PBR sanctioned rodeo!


----------



## Cedar Valley Farm




----------



## Goat Whisperer

M.L. McKnight said:


> This is Bull. In a few months he will be bucking in futurity events, then maybe a derby. He started eating feed at 1.5 days old, jumps and twists like a rodeo bull and is the most athletic calf I have ever seen. The little rascal took three steps and leaped over a 2.5 ft wide sheet of tin and cleared it! Keep an eye on this one, in about four years he may be in a PBR sanctioned rodeo!


Oh my gosh! I'm freaking out!!!!!!! That is so cool!!!!!! I LOVE bull riding! We watch the BFTS PBR, do you know that one? PLEASE keep us updated on him!!!!!!!!! Do you have other rodeo bulls?

You should make a thread about it! He may be a future Bushwacker!


----------



## M.L. McKnight

Goat Whisperer said:


> Oh my gosh! I'm freaking out!!!!!!! That is so cool!!!!!! I LOVE bull riding! We watch the BFTS PBR, do you know that one? PLEASE keep us updated on him!!!!!!!!! Do you have other rodeo bulls?
> 
> You should make a thread about it! He may be a future Bushwacker!



I've had three other little bulls that I sold when they were about six months old, this fella is off of one of my cows and made himself a keeper. I'll put up a thread when I start entering him into futurity events, it'll be a few months yet but I am excited about seeing what he can do. 
Being a future Bushwacker or even being able to stand in Bushwacker's shadow would be a dream, but I'd be satisfied with a solid 85-90 pointer. If I could post video on here I'd show yall his jump and twist move because it is just something else, that or I'm just an overly proud papa.


----------



## Southern by choice

M.L. McKnight said:


> This is Bull. In a few months he will be bucking in futurity events, then maybe a derby. He started eating feed at 1.5 days old, jumps and twists like a rodeo bull and is the most athletic calf I have ever seen. The little rascal took three steps and leaped over a 2.5 ft wide sheet of tin and cleared it! Keep an eye on this one, in about four years he may be in a PBR sanctioned rodeo!



 Love the PBR! How cool! Looking forward to updates along the way. Would love to see a video!


----------



## spanishchick

My new babies.


----------



## Pips

Here is a pic of our Nagazi.  He is two and looks after all the animals inside and outside the house, plus the human family.  I wonder if one can submit the flock guardian or just the pigs and sheep   Either way here we go .... our male 90kgs and 80cms at the shoulder herd and family bouncer.

feel free to crop my son out ... he was in the picture to give an idea of size.
Name of the picture would be "Goats and Chickens welcome ... bears beware"


----------



## elevan

And this week's winner is....

Murphy and Nitra by @purplequeenvt !


----------



## Pearce Pastures




----------



## taylorm17

The babies are taking over the house! Ahhh( Pierce pasture's picture)


----------



## OneFineAcre

Pearce Pastures said:


>



Very Cool


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Thanks   We have our hands full for sure but so much fun.


----------



## EvaJoy

Why am I IN THE HOUSE?


----------



## Miohippus

Hello piggies what how ya doing?


----------



## Djaco

Nigerian kid "could someone please get me my tiara?!"


----------



## eversole6

Totes Ma Goats!!!!!



 
Chewy says nce to meet you!


elevan said:


> Calling all BYH'ers - We're looking for your submissions for Picture of the Week (POW)!
> 
> We'll be posting the POW on Sundays / Mondays, so you still have time to get in your submission.
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> For those that are new to the forum and submitting pictures for the POW here are a few tips:
> 1. We pick a new picture on Sunday evening to Monday morning.
> 2. We really can't use a POW with humans in it, but if we can crop the person out and use the critter we'll consider it.
> 3. We'll ask for new submissions every week but we also consider all pictures previously submitted so there is no need to resubmit pictures that you've sent us before.
> 4. You can post the pictures here on this thread for submission.
> 5. Feel free to give your photos a "name / title" so we can reference it when posting
> 
> ************************************************************************************************
> 
> New to the forum and unsure of how to post pictures?  See this thread to learn how!


----------



## kinder




----------



## bcnewe2

Meet Matilda! I thought I was a sheep girl!


----------



## elevan

And this week's winner is....

House full of babies by @Pearce Pastures !


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Aw thanks


----------



## kinder

Congrats, Pearce Pastures. They are so  cute.


----------



## luvmypets

Idk know if now is a good time but here goes


----------



## elevan

luvmypets said:


> Idk know if now is a good time but here goes


Now's as good a time as any    All entries are considered for future weeks.  Thanks for your entry.


----------



## luvmypets

Np lol im new so i wasnt sure


----------



## bonbean01

Congrats Pearce!!!!  What a cute pic


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Love the pic Pearce!


----------



## Farmin' Girl

My girl Dixie.


----------



## K Epp

Brutus


----------



## roddonna

Billie Jean is our newest Addition Born March 22nd 2014


----------



## hilarie




----------



## hilarie




----------



## hilarie

It's a goat rodeo around here.... Only now Clarice is too big to fit in the little clown car.


----------



## autumnprairie




----------



## elevan

This week's winner is...

Dixie by @Farmin' Girl !


----------



## luvmypets

Congrats


----------



## luvmypets

Hehe already posting
Pretty boy our roo
A horse and wagon i saw
Our dog shadow in the snow


----------



## bonbean01

Congrats!!!  Sweet looking bunny


----------



## bonbean01

Maxwell House coffee...good to the last drop!


----------



## bonbean01

Our little latecomer ewe lamb


----------



## Farmin' Girl

Thanks all, she has the sweetest temperment and I'm very proud of her.


----------



## groleau6




----------



## K Epp

We Are Family...


----------



## K Epp

Peeka Boo!


----------



## kinder

Kinder Doe #2 AMY, of ( MY URBAN KINDER / FARM ). Born ; March 3rd, 2014.


----------



## Blayne_bordwine

"Just a boy and his goat" my one year old brother and our new born doe Kelli


----------



## Farmer's-Girl

Whinny, my old Pyrenees/Anatolian shepherd mix, and my new ( got her yesterday!) purebred Nubian doe Marcy!  On the way home from getting her, in the back of my suburban lol


----------



## luvmypets

Cute goat


----------



## Farmin' Girl

3 week old baby American rabbits


----------



## luvmypets




----------



## elevan

And this week's winner is...

We are family by @K Epp !


----------



## luvmypets

I knew it sooo cute


----------



## Farmin' Girl

Congratulations, they are beautiful birds!


----------



## luvmypets

Our new ewe lamb Lily born yesterday.


----------



## littlegoat

My goat Midnight, my goat Snowflake, and my rooster Eddy: (I am getting piglets on Friday, so I will post pics of them sometime next week.)


----------



## Southern by choice

For submission...
Mini mancha kids... buckling and doeling  "Riff" & "Raff"



Badger with his new charge 1 hour old


----------



## ShariN

My herd in winter....  Sheep, goats, Icelandic horses and a miniature horse.


----------



## luvmypets

Our new ewe lamb Lily with her Mom


----------



## M.L. McKnight

Here are some of the latest starring

 

 

 

 

 

 of a few of my critters.


----------



## Vflowing

This is one of my new Nubian Pygmy Kinder babies, his name is River for his beautiful blue eyes and smooth nature...


----------



## Goat Whisperer

This is gonna be a hard week for elevan!


----------



## wooliewabbits

This is one of our 3 new Shetland Sheep!


----------



## SkyWarrior




----------



## elevan

This weeks winner is...

My herd in Winter by @ShariN !


----------



## bonbean01

Congrats Shar!!!!!


----------



## taylorm17

Congratulations! I LOVE the Icelandic horse! I have always wanted one!!!


----------



## warhorse

photo credit:  Bea Simmons photography (www.facebook.com/beasimmonsphotography)


----------



## elevan

This week's winner is....

Sow and piglets by @M.L. McKnight !


----------



## luvmypets

Cute


----------



## luvmypets

Family ruenion.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Congrats @M.L. McKnight ! Love it


----------



## Paully3

This is my New Zealand doe Indigo..she is a broken blue.


 
She has a little pixie on her forehead...one day I was admiring her and the pixie jumped out at me!


----------



## norseofcourse

"Happy Mothers Day" - my ewe Gracie and her newborn (you can see his twin in the background if you look close).


----------



## holm25

NICE PICTURES


----------



## bonbean01

Norse...you'd get my vote...good Mother's Day pic....you can see she just loves her baby!!!!


----------



## elevan

Show me those pics of mamas and their babies!!  You have until 8:00pm EST Sunday, May 11 for this week's picture!


----------



## Southern by choice

Heidi and Baby






katie & trips


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Naomi and her doeling


----------



## elevan

This week's winner is...

Happy Mother's Day by @norseofcourse !


----------



## bonbean01

Congrats Norse!!!!  Love those mama goats and kids too...nothing cuter than these babies!!!

Norse...need to see more photos of this lambie...that black eye is too cute...is the other one black too?


----------



## Livestock lover




----------



## Unhurried Hills

elevan said:


> Calling all BYH'ers - We're looking for your submissions for Picture of the Week (POW)!
> 
> We'll be posting the POW on Sundays / Mondays, so you still have time to get in your submission.
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> For those that are new to the forum and submitting pictures for the POW here are a few tips:
> 1. We pick a new picture on Sunday evening to Monday morning.
> 2. We really can't use a POW with humans in it, but if we can crop the person out and use the critter we'll consider it.
> 3. We'll ask for new submissions every week but we also consider all pictures previously submitted so there is no need to resubmit pictures that you've sent us before.
> 4. You can post the pictures here on this thread for submission.
> 5. Feel free to give your photos a "name / title" so we can reference it when posting
> 
> ************************************************************************************************
> 
> New to the forum and unsure of how to post pictures?  See this thread to learn how!


----------



## wvbeek

Spot and Precious


----------



## norseofcourse

I'm honored - thank you    and thank you bonbean01 - yes, the other eye has a dark ring too, but as he's getting older, it's turning out to be brown, not black.  I'll have to get some more pictures soon for my journal - it's been too dreary and rainy/stormy lately to take many - guess our April showers weren't enough!


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Goat Whisperer said:


> Naomi and her doeling
> View attachment 3527 View attachment 3528


----------



## elevan

And this week's winner is...

Badger and his new charge by @Southern by choice !


----------



## bonbean01

Congrats Southern!!!!  Love this pic!!!


----------



## Mike CHS

Congratulations.  That picture could not be better no matter how you try,


----------



## Southern by choice

Thank you! 
Badger LIVES for the babies and if he is separated from them he cries and carries on so much so that you'd think he was the momma. Our does have learned that Badger will do the cleaning of the kids (poopy butts) so they let him do it! LAzy does!


----------



## kinder

So glad for you Southern.! What a good boy, he's got my heart.


----------



## Baymule

Awww......


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Congrats Southern!


----------



## elevan

This week's winner is...

Shetland Sheep by @wooliewabbits !


----------



## DragonRider

This is "Star", she is a Nubian crossbreed:






And this is "Nina", she is a Pure-bred LaMancha!


----------



## bjjohns

Sally, Semi, Sindy, and Slinky the Saanens waiting to be milked.


----------



## Farmin' Girl

5 week old American Blue rabbit

 

2 week old American Black rabbit

 
2 day old Pekin\Saxony duckling

 
My girl Flower romping around


----------



## cowhlb

PollyNose


----------



## bjjohns

Hanging with his girls.


----------



## FreyasMom




----------



## Goat Whisperer

Those pics are great @SonjaCavin !

Love the baby on the couch!


----------



## ChickenPotPie

Wonder Woolies Rabbitry - 4 week old American Fuzzy Lop buck


----------



## FreyasMom




----------



## Pioneer Chicken

SonjaCavin said:


> View attachment 3696 View attachment 3697



Oh.my.dearest. That little goat on the couch is so cute!


----------



## Pioneer Chicken

Belle




Alley Kat & Little Byte




Indy




Little Byte




Trip




Teddy Bear




Tornado


----------



## FreyasMom

"Just cause I've grown doesn't mean I can't be on the couch right?"


 just chillin

 movie time in the home theater


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Love them ALL!


----------



## elevan

This week's picture is a 5 week old American Blue Rabbit by @Farmin' Girl !  Congratulations!


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Naomi and her doeling


----------



## ChickenPotPie

Coyotes?  Not on MY watch.  
(Valinor's Apache Tears keeping watch over "her" Toggenburg kids)


----------



## ChickenPotPie

Ruby-eyed White Jersey Wooly
Wonder's Diamond


----------



## ChickenPotPie

Seal Jersey Wooly kit
Wonder's Lardo


----------



## FreyasMom

Goat Whisperer said:


> Naomi and her doeling


too cute!! i love the spots and colors!


----------



## Ruus

Soay Ram Lamb "Neo"


----------



## Farmin' Girl

Thank you for choosing my pic! It is actually kind of funny that you chose it, because I actually clicked the wrong photo to download when posting it!!!! I meant to select a completely different one!


----------



## Melanie

Cicily my new three week old Lamancha/Nubian doeling


----------



## Melanie

Orien and Cici our 3 week old Lamancha/Nubian twins


----------



## goatboy1973

Top: our current Koy Ranch Spanish herdsire @ 1 yr. old. Bottom: our reference Sawyer Spanish herdsire at 4 yrs old.


----------



## goatboy1973

These are a few does out of our commercial herd with a few of our Koy Ranch Spanish does (the black does) grazing on Spring pasture. The white does are Kikos and the brown does are Spanish X Kiko crosses. In the very back is a Spanish X Alpine doe with one of her 3/4 Spanish X 1/4 Alpine kids.


----------



## goatboy1973

I took a pic of this little 2 week old High % Koy/ Sawyer Spanish buckling and didn't think it would turn out as good as it did. I am going to use this picture for our Calfee Farms Christmas cards in 2014. This little fella now weighs nearly 60 lbs. at 4 months and is going to Whitt Farms as the main herdsire for their commercial meat goat operation.


----------



## elevan

This week's winner is....

Naomi's Doeling by @Goat Whisperer !


----------



## Southern by choice

Congrats! 

Cute little girl!

I loved last weeks too!


----------



## bonbean01

Congrats Goat Whisperer....beautiful baby!!!


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Thanks all!


----------



## goatboy1973

Congrats Goat Whisperer!!!


----------



## Farmin' Girl

Congratulations


----------



## kinder

Absolutely adorable.. Congrats.!!!!


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Thanks @goatboy1973 @Farmin' Girl & @kinder !


----------



## Farmin' Girl

You are so welcome!


----------



## goatboy1973

You're welcome!!!


----------



## wvbeek

The "girls" hanging out...


----------



## wvbeek

My "other" herd, a new bee swarm, going into their box.


----------



## FreyasMom

Tinker Bell is 1week old today! (6-20-14)


 
Tinker Bell got her self stuck in the feeder!


----------



## bonbean01

Well...if you're going to get stuck in a place...a feeder with lots food is not a bad place...LOLOL


----------



## Melanie

Orien with his twin CiCi


----------



## Melanie

CiCi


----------



## Melanie

Buttercup


----------



## Melanie

Brea


----------



## Melanie

Noel Relaxing


----------



## bjjohns

FreyasMom said:


> View attachment 4004 View attachment 4005
> Tinker Bell is 1week old today! (6-20-14)
> View attachment 4006
> Tinker Bell got her self stuck in the feeder!


Those can be dangerous when the hay above collapses. Just letting you know.


----------



## FreyasMom

oh obviously i got her out right after snapping a picture


----------



## elevan

This week's winner is....

My "other" herd by @wvbeek !


----------



## wvbeek

Wow!  Thanks!  I do love my "girls"!


----------



## Southern by choice

LOVE THIS!


----------



## kinder

Great job you are doing, so glad for you.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Love it!


----------



## elevan

This week's winner is...

CiCi by @Melanie !


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Congrats on POW!


----------



## Southern by choice




----------



## Tamara

Hello backyard herds,
     Below are some images of my ewe sophia and my boar goats Redsocks and Aladdin. I rescued Sophia when she was a lamb and adopted Redsocks and Aladdin along the journey. Redsocks and Aladdin sadly passed away about a year ago. It's now just Sophia and I am actively looking for a new place for her to stay because the space is up for sale. I am an visual artist and took her in while I was receiving my masters in fine art for photography, video, sculpture and performance. I have worked with horses and chickens in the past but sophia, Aladdin, and Redsocks were the first of my sheep and goat experience. My relathionship with sophia has been inspiration for my work and the backbone for my drive to start a farm of my own. I don't have much experience but gained a great deal through hardwork dedication, faith, love, and the support from communities such as backyard herds. Sophia is very special and I would like the world to know how much she means to my life and dreams. 

Tamara 



Sophia 

 
Sophia meeting her buddy

 
Sophia in her house 

 
Sophia in her house

 
Sophia giving out kisses

 
Sophia visiting another stables 

 
Sophia trying to make friends 

 
Sophia and her old crew Redsocks and Aladdin 

 
My brother playing for sophia, Redsocks, and Aladdin when she was a younger.


----------



## kinder

elevan said:


> This week's winner is...
> 
> CiCi by @Melanie !


So sweet / So natural.


----------



## Melanie

Thank you everyone for the compliments.  We are really enjoying having our new Lamancha Eva and her twins, CiCi and Orien.


----------



## Livestock lover

Cosette the Salmon Faverolle.


----------



## elevan

This week's winner is...

"How do we get inside?" by @FreyasMom !


----------



## Melanie

Congrats Frayasmom, very cute pic!!!


----------



## Livestock lover

Congrats!


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Love this pic!


----------



## kinder

Congrats.


----------



## FreyasMom

Thanks!!


----------



## elevan

This week's winner is...

Soay Ram Lamb "Neo" by @Ruus !


----------



## Melanie

Congrats Ruus!!!


----------



## M.L. McKnight

My Spot sow farrowed on Friday. This is a picture of two of her little boars from Saturday, merely a day old and fighting like a champ!


----------



## goats&moregoats

My buck Goofy. Just fulfilling his lawn care duties..lol


----------



## goats&moregoats

Poppit, making sure she gets her share.


----------



## Melanie

Sunshine my broody hen, Jewel's week old chick.


----------



## Melanie

Cole Jewel's oldest chick.  10 days old


----------



## Melanie

Maybaline is one of Jewel's 8 days olds.


----------



## Melanie

Snow White, another one of Jewel's 8 day olds.


----------



## Melanie

Jewel with her chicks.


----------



## elevan

This week's winner is....

Jewel's chick by @Melanie !


----------



## kinder

Nice choice...... Congrats Melanie !! And to you also Jewel's !!!


----------



## Melanie

Thank you


----------



## lavslady

elevan said:


> Calling all BYH'ers - We're looking for your submissions for Picture of the Week (POW)!
> 
> We'll be posting the POW on Sundays / Mondays, so you still have time to get in your submission.
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> For those that are new to the forum and submitting pictures for the POW here are a few tips:
> 1. We pick a new picture on Sunday evening to Monday morning.
> 2. We really can't use a POW with humans in it, but if we can crop the person out and use the critter we'll consider it.
> 3. We'll ask for new submissions every week but we also consider all pictures previously submitted so there is no need to resubmit pictures that you've sent us before.
> 4. You can post the pictures here on this thread for submission.
> 5. Feel free to give your photos a "name / title" so we can reference it when posting
> 
> ************************************************************************************************
> 
> New to the forum and unsure of how to post pictures?  See this thread to learn how!


----------



## lavslady

Chewy, Nutty and Charley my 6 months old Nigerian Dwarfs


----------



## kinder

They are beautiful !!


----------



## lavslady

Thank-you! I just love them to pieces!


----------



## elevan

This week's winner is...

The Whole Herd by @greenfamilyfarms !


----------



## Melanie

Congrats greenfamilyfarms.   Great Pic!!!


----------



## Kimberly J. Mayo

This is one of our sweet Scottish Highland Calves, her name is Lambchop.    I just love taking her picture...she is so photogenic!


----------



## Goatherd

*I guess POW is now defunct. *


----------



## Bella's Nana

Harriett coming home


----------



## M.L. McKnight




----------



## Gsa90

Bernie and Louis


----------



## elevan

This week's winner is....

Lambchop by @Kimberly J. Mayo !


----------



## elevan

My apologies for not updating earlier...life sort of got in the way and it slipped my mind


----------



## animalmom

elevan said:


> My apologies for not updating earlier...life sort of got in the way and it slipped my mind



You are forgiven... Life is what happens when you are busy making other plans, or so I've heard.


----------



## Southern by choice

Love this pic!


Kimberly J. Mayo said:


> View attachment 4713 This is one of our sweet Scottish Highland Calves, her name is Lambchop.    I just love taking her picture...she is so photogenic!





elevan said:


> This week's winner is....
> 
> Lambchop by @Kimberly J. Mayo !


----------



## bonbean01

Congrats!!!!  Lambchops is adorable!!!!

And Em...so true...life with the critters and family really does get in the way of online time...no apology needed...just means  you have your priorities right!!!


----------



## elevan

This week's winner is...

Harriett coming home by @Bella's Nana !

(This one made me giggle.  Harriett seems to be quite a personality)


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Bluebell's babies 

Louie hard at work

Rabbit's first yard visit


----------



## OneFineAcre

Pearce Pastures said:


> Bluebell's babies
> 
> Louie hard at work
> 
> Rabbit's first yard visit



Well hello stranger.


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Hi there!!


----------



## elevan

This week's winner is...

Rabbit's first yard visit by @Pearce Pastures !


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Thanks!


----------



## Darby Harris

Twins, Peaches and Cream, always have each other to lean on.


 

One of our full blood Dorpers, Delilah.


----------



## Goatherd

Does the home page picture of the week have to be manually changed?  I still see Harriet the goat.


----------



## elevan

Goatherd said:


> Does the home page picture of the week have to be manually changed?  I still see Harriet the goat.



When I update the POW it should update for all members when they refresh the home page.  Perhaps your page is loading a cached version?  You could try going to your web browser's settings and clearing your cache and then coming back to the home page and refreshing it to see if you now see the current POW.

@Nifty - any other ideas?


----------



## Goatherd

I cleared the cache and that seemed to fix the problem.  Thanks!


----------



## purplequeenvt

Hey goat!




Douglas




Candy




"Come on, girls!"




Lil


----------



## elevan

This week's winner is...

Candy by @purplequeenvt !


----------



## kinder

B. F. F. 's     By: Kinder


----------



## Southern by choice

Love those airplane ears! So stinkin' cute!


----------



## elevan

This week's winner is...

Come on girls! by @purplequeenvt !


----------



## goats&moregoats

Pippy,  Hello everyone!


----------



## goats&moregoats

Izzy, Can I come out yet?


----------



## elevan

Keep those submissions coming folks


----------



## Buzz'n Billy

Snuggles


----------



## OneFineAcre

Took a picture of a curious Togg at a friends house Sunday.


----------



## Bryan99705

Training our newly rescued red rotty to pull a small sled used to clean out the coop and sheep pens.  Why burn sled or wheeler fuel when the dog power works great!


----------



## AnniesFarm

This is my Berkshire, his name is Albert


----------



## Southern by choice

elevan said:


> Calling all BYH'ers - We're looking for your submissions for Picture of the Week (POW)!
> 
> We'll be posting the POW on Sundays / Mondays, so you still have time to get in your submission.
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> For those that are new to the forum and submitting pictures for the POW here are a few tips:
> 1. We pick a new picture on Sunday evening to Monday morning.
> 2. We really can't use a POW with humans in it, but if we can crop the person out and use the critter we'll consider it.
> 3. We'll ask for new submissions every week but we also consider all pictures previously submitted so there is no need to resubmit pictures that you've sent us before.
> 4. You can post the pictures here on this thread for submission.
> 5. Feel free to give your photos a "name / title" so we can reference it when posting
> 
> ************************************************************************************************


Always great photos submissions ... thought this might remind people of POW submissions.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Arggghhh!!



Posting this for @Lenny&Squiggy
Maurine follows on Facebook


----------



## goatgurl

with all the cold weather i thought you might like a picture of a pig in a blanket.  i put a bale of hay in his lean to and when i went out the next morning he was no where to be seen so i hollered and he grunted and poked his head out of the hay.  made me laugh.


----------



## elevan

This week's picture is...

Snuggles by @Buzz'n Billy !


----------



## Southern by choice

Congratulations!


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Love that pic!


----------



## goatgurl

to cute, congratulations


----------



## Buzz'n Billy

I'd like to thank the Goat Academy and all the goat fans for this honor!  

(really, thanks!!!)


----------



## kinder

Beautiful babies !!!


----------



## BarredRockMomma

My babies checking out their new barn


----------



## Southern by choice

BarredRockMomma said:


> My babies checking out their new barnView attachment 5900


I LOVE this picture!


----------



## Pearce Pastures

"Cool" chicks.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

@Goatherd 

The pic isn't showing up


----------



## Pearce Pastures

x2 says it has been deleted,


----------



## purplequeenvt

The Three Amigos: Mira, Murphy, and Misha watching over their flock


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Beautiful pic!


----------



## Azriel

Miss Molly


----------



## Azriel

Baby Squirt


----------



## Devonviolet

When the rooster crows this is the view out our back window!


----------



## elevan

This week's winner is...

The Three Amigos by @purplequeenvt !


----------



## kinder

LOL.


----------



## Devonviolet

elevan said:


> This week's winner is...
> 
> The Three Amigos by @purplequeenvt !


This is an awesome shot!!!    You should frame it and put it on your wall!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Ditto that!  It is a beautiful shot.


----------



## Cronks5

Some pictures of my goats! Chewy, mabel, and Emily


----------



## Maah

"Buddy"


----------



## elevan

Now, I'm not sure how I feel about a goat with my name @Cronks5 ...is that some sort of bribery to get picture of the week?    jk


----------



## Cronks5

Haha maybe lol jk


----------



## Cronks5

Emily and chewy and mabel and chewy ❤️❤️❤️ my little cuties


----------



## elevan

This week's picture of the week is...

Baby Squirt by @Azriel !


----------



## Southern by choice

So many great pics lately! 

Congrats @Azriel


----------



## Horse Shoe ranch

Enmylou the lamancha & hank the Pygmy!


----------



## Azriel

Thanks, I'll have to give Baby Squirt a hug and tell her she's a winner, of course I think she is a winer all the time. She is my rescue baby, long story, but she would have been dead in a matter of days if I hadn't taken her and that was her first time ever outside.


----------



## OneFineAcre

elevan said:


> This week's winner is...
> 
> The Three Amigos by @purplequeenvt !



That is a great picture.


----------



## Melanie




----------



## Melanie




----------



## kinder

Melanie, I love them both...
The first one .. how wonderfully piece full .
The second one.. true innocence...  Congrats.!!


----------



## Melanie

kinder said:


> Melanie, I love them both...
> The first one .. how wonderfully piece full .
> The second one.. true innocence...  Congrats.!!



Thank you


----------



## Cedar




----------



## purplequeenvt




----------



## purplequeenvt




----------



## purplequeenvt




----------



## luvmypets

Priceless @purplequeenvt


----------



## chicken pickin




----------



## chicken pickin




----------



## chicken pickin

Almost looks like she is wearing a jacket lol, but shes not.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

@chicken pickin I absolutely love that first pic! So ADORABLE!


----------



## chicken pickin

Goat Whisperer said:


> @chicken pickin I absolutely love that first pic! So ADORABLE!



Thanks!


----------



## Southern by choice

x2 @Goat Whisperer


----------



## elevan

This week's winner is...

Pigs by @purplequeenvt !


----------



## bonbean01

Congrats PQ !!!!  Very cute three little piggies!


----------



## chicken pickin

Congrats! That is a super great picture!


----------



## TGreenhut

This is our first set of kids born this year and Juno was caught yawning .


----------



## SheepGirl

I love brown goats! They are the prettiest.


----------



## bonbean01




----------



## elevan

This week's winner is...

Goat from @chicken pickin


----------



## Southern by choice




----------



## bonbean01

Congrats!


----------



## Goat Whisperer




----------



## HoneyDreameMomma




----------



## Tara2

Hope,Lacy, their brother, And me.. hope was kissing my nose


 

 and me


----------



## luvmypets

Here are some pictures as I haven't entered POW in a while! 



 Cirra, Soci and Lightining.


 
Mammy getting her summer Body back :3 



 
Mammy and Lily her daughter 



 
Our Ram Reggie having a reflection  



 
Our Dog Maggie, Im very proud of the picture  


Hope you enjoyed


----------



## Kathy K




----------



## Citylife

2 best friends playing in the back yard.


----------



## Citylife

Best friends sparing in the back yard.  The goat loved to play with my Shepherd until she got pregnant. Then she decided she was a goat and not a dog.


----------



## Southern by choice

I'll give it a go too.


----------



## luvmypets

Southern by choice said:


> I'll give it a go too.
> 
> View attachment 7959
> View attachment 7960
> 
> View attachment 7961


Well I thought Id have a chance but that LGD with the kid pic kinda beat me by a million


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Little Bunny, all 2lbs 6oz's of her!


----------



## elevan

This week's picture is...

LGD Pups by @Southern by choice !


----------



## Southern by choice

Thank You!


----------



## Goat Whisperer




----------



## bonbean01

Congrats!!!!


----------



## Honest Omnivore

Wilma Joy, checking out the phone.  

This is how 95% of the photos I take end up, no matter if the subject is child, kid, pony, new plot for a garden or ANYTHING else in the same space as the goats... as soon as a item appears that may or may not take photos, you have  GOAT FACE in front of it!


----------



## Southern by choice




----------



## OneFineAcre

Hey, can you see if I have something on my back?


----------



## Marge23

My girl posing. It was about a year ago but i like it!


----------



## JulietO

Highlander - Switzerland


----------



## Marge23

The first baby of 2015 and my first goat to give birth!!!!!


----------



## Jenn27

Sam playing Peek-a-Boo behind Missy-goat






[/IMG]


----------



## Goat Whisperer

I can't remember if I need to post these again to be eligible for POW 
anyway..   


Goat Whisperer said:


> Little Bunny, all 2lbs 6oz's of her!
> 
> View attachment 7973 View attachment 7976 View attachment 7977


----------



## Marge23

Totally unfair those babies are too cute!!


----------



## Melanie




----------



## Melanie




----------



## Melanie




----------



## Melanie




----------



## Daisy77

elevan said:


> Calling all BYH'ers - We're looking for your submissions for Picture of the Week (POW)!
> 
> We'll be posting the POW on Sundays / Mondays, so you still have time to get in your submission.
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> For those that are new to the forum and submitting pictures for the POW here are a few tips:
> 1. We pick a new picture on Sunday evening to Monday morning.
> 2. We really can't use a POW with humans in it, but if we can crop the person out and use the critter we'll consider it.
> 3. We'll ask for new submissions every week but we also consider all pictures previously submitted so there is no need to resubmit pictures that you've sent us before.
> 4. You can post the pictures here on this thread for submission.
> 5. Feel free to give your photos a "name / title" so we can reference it when posting
> 
> ************************************************************************************************


----------



## Daisy77

My Girl Daisy May


----------



## Marge23

Whoa that dark black with blue is awesome!


----------



## Daisy77

Marge23 said:


> Whoa that dark black with blue is awesome!


Thank You  Im a very proud momma.


----------



## Kathy K

Here are left to right: Allie, Kash and Tango. These 3 run with the goats. Play with the goats and the goats chase them.


----------



## Kathy K

My boy Kash... He's the boss sometimes...


----------



## elevan

This week's winner is...

Piglets by @Melanie !


----------



## Southern by choice




----------



## Marge23

Congrats


----------



## Marge23

Our new baby girl!!


Just kidding it's a boy!!


----------



## Marge23

My Friday the 13th baby girl!!


----------



## bonbean01

Congrats !


----------



## reneeprice

Mahala and Ada. Two new additions to the Itty Bitty House and Homestead.


----------



## reneeprice

A man and his goats.


----------



## Melanie

Thank you everyone


----------



## Marge23

I can't believe I took this picture!! I was so excitedly! It really shows how cute he is


----------



## Marge23

As you can tell, I was bored today. It took about an hour to get 2 good pictures


----------



## Kathy K

My Sadie Grace  when she was about 3 months old.


----------



## Kathy K

My sweet baby Chance at a week old!


----------



## kinder

Suzzys Boys...From Kinder of ... MY URBAN KINDER


----------



## kinder

Goat Whisperer said:


> I can't remember if I need to post these again to be eligible for POW
> anyway..


Too Cute !!. Really !!!


----------



## animalmom

@Kathy K so you mean to tell me that that cutie Chance is the big bully that's giving you fits?  That cute little guy?  Next thing you're gonna tell me is cutie face has grown larger.  

Gotta stop jumping goats, but it sure is hard when they look like your boy.  Love the big smile on Sadie Grace.


----------



## yag113

Geeze Louise!


----------



## samssimonsays

I wanna be just like daddy! 


 
True Love is a Loyal Dog


 



 
I can hear you, I am just choosing not to listen... 


 
Hmmm... maybe the grass IS greener over there...


 
Ready for my car ride Ms. Daisy!


 
Self explanatory on this one... 



Looking all sad waiting for dad to come home


 
neener neener neener! You can't catch me!


----------



## samssimonsays

My Great Pyr Case.


 My French Lop Max


 Nash and Maxine my bottle babies


 First time Rumely met Stella (I'm gonna boop you on the head!)


 Yes everyone... this IS a rescued gold fish... upside down swim bladder. named him Reno like Reno 911 since he was a special fish


 and Mona my screamer... bottle fed orphaned grey squirrel.


----------



## promiseacres




----------



## BlessedWithGoats




----------



## animalmom

Bergamot, Bergamot, Bergamot!  This is a winning Picture of the Week.  HINT HINT HINT.

Handsome dude has got to win!

Please and thank you to the one who decides.  How can you refuse that face????????


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

animalmom said:


> Bergamot, Bergamot, Bergamot!  This is a winning Picture of the Week.  HINT HINT HINT.
> 
> Handsome dude has got to win!
> 
> Please and thank you to the one who decides.  How can you refuse that face????????


 Aww, thanks @animalmom! You're so kind!! 
There's some really cute pictures submitted here.... especially baby goats/rabbits... who can resist those??


----------



## brianw258

Hello everybody!!




BlessedWithGoats said:


> Aww, thanks @animalmom! You're so kind!!
> There's some really cute pictures submitted here.... especially baby goats/rabbits... who can resist those??


----------



## animalmom

@brianw258 Oh my goodness, gracious me would you look at those adorable LaMancha babies!  The one on the right with waddles, oh I love waddles, has just stolen my heart! Such cuties!


----------



## Valais

@Samantha drawz Congrats!


----------



## samssimonsays

Valais said:


> @Samantha drawz Congrats!


Thank you


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Congrats Samantha!!!


----------



## Valais

@Marge23 Congrats!


----------



## Azriel

New born baby heifer


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Congrats @Marge23!


----------



## Sumi

Congrats @Goat Whisperer You got this week's POW!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Congrats @Goat Whisperer!!


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Awww! Little Bunny !


Thanks Sumi & BWG!


----------



## Southern by choice

Congrats @Goat Whisperer 

Bunny is too adorable!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Yw @Goat Whisperer!


----------



## Channa Banana

I was pretty Camera happy with our precious babies this week, then I saw the POW contest after I stumbled across this site. HOW AWESOME!! Herding people!!! First day, First post, but, as much as I love my farm and my animals, I'm sure I'll become a regular ;-) This Is Willow and Wisp, shown here BUSTED after escaping their yard and prancing through mine to enjoy my willow tree, apparently Goats truly understand irony...









 
Willow, showing her good side, and Wisp, shameless....I researched...maybe they are self worming? sound good? LOL














These are exactly 'goat centered" but still cute ;-)


 Sunrise


----------



## samssimonsays

congrats @Goat Whisperer so adorable!


----------



## Sumi

Welcome to BYH @Channa Banana!  Those are great pics, thank you for submitting them!


----------



## samssimonsays

The newest babies here on the farm. My chinchilla colored French lop babies.


----------



## Aimlu

Poncho and Lefty


----------



## Sumi

Congrats @Samantha drawz You got this week's POW!


----------



## Southern by choice

Congrats!


----------



## Hens and Roos

Congrats- awesome pictures!


----------



## Azriel

Penny  2days old


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Congrats @Samantha drawz!


----------



## samssimonsays

Thank y'all so much


----------



## samssimonsays

The twins (both Chinchilla colored French lop babies) snuggled in after their meal. Being hand raised is exhausting for the little tykes! 2 weeks old now.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Congrats Samantha!!


----------



## Tater Bug Farms

Maggie


----------



## TylerWaugh

Sorry for spam, lol.


----------



## TylerWaugh

Idk why some of my pics posted twice :/


----------



## elevan

This week's picture is @Marge23 's Radio Flyer!


----------



## RugbyGeek

Hello new friend...


----------



## bonbean01

Congrats


----------



## HeidiO




----------



## Chicky_momma722

My Baby Billy


----------



## SA Farm




----------



## Support

Tater Bug Farms said:


> MaggieView attachment 10018



Congratulations @Tater Bug Farms for winning this week's POW


----------



## Southern by choice




----------



## HeidiO




----------



## purplequeenvt

"Nora"








"Carly"


----------



## Support

purplequeenvt said:


> "Nora"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Carly"




Congratulations @purplequeenvt for winning this week's POW!


----------



## GLENMAR




----------



## elevan

Congratulations to this week's winner from @HeidiO !


----------



## SchönFarbe




----------



## SchönFarbe




----------



## BlessedWithGoats




----------



## BlessedWithGoats

elevan said:


> Congratulations to this week's winner from @HeidiO !


 Congrats @HeidiO!


----------



## SchönFarbe

Gleeson and Devaroux


----------



## promiseacres

Following Jocelyn


----------



## cjc

Our Rat Terrier (Decker Terrier) "Monty" and our Short Horn Bull Calf "Prince"


----------



## elevan

This week's picture is from @GLENMAR


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Congrats @GLENMAR!


----------



## GLENMAR

WOW.  THANKS


----------



## SchönFarbe




----------



## Goat Whisperer

I love those ears!


----------



## SchönFarbe

Ya his name is Gleason like Jackie Gleason from smokie and the bandit he was around 1 1/2 months in that picture he will be 6 months September 10


----------



## Crosec7

Calypso, our buck, looking picturesque.


----------



## animalmom

@Crosec7, handsome lad!


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Love it!


----------



## Crosec7

Thanks, we think he's pretty handsome.  He's also very sweet!


----------



## SchönFarbe

This is Tucker he is about a year old and two weeks ago he got bit by a rattlesnake we rushed him to the vet and the vet gave us some antibiotics but no anti venom tucker is very lucky to be alive. I'm so happy.


----------



## elevan

This week's picture is Calypso from @Crosec7 !


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Congrats!


----------



## samssimonsays

Coco


 Tilda


 Ollie


 Olive (Livy)


 Olive (Livy)


 Tilda


 Tilda


 
From Left: Tilda, Ollie and Livy


----------



## samssimonsays

Stella and Nash



Rumely


 Rumely


 
Case and Charley


 
Case



 Rumely and Bunny


 Stella


----------



## Poka_Doodle

My chicken Pumpkin and I with our prizes for winning Showmanship for our age group


----------



## OneFineAcre

Poka_Doodle said:


> View attachment 10943
> My chicken Pumpkin and I with our prizes for winning Showmanship for our age group


Good job.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

OneFineAcre said:


> Good job.


Thanks, it was Pumpkin who did it, even though she did look a bit stressed to the judge


----------



## elevan

Choosing a picture of the week is difficult and there are always so many pics that remain un-chosen that deserve the spotlight.  So, this week I decided to go back a ways to find this week's picture.

Here is this week's picture from @Melanie 





As a reminder that once you've entered your picture to this thread it is eligible for all future week's competition.  Keep those submissions coming.  We see plenty of great pics all around the forum and would love to see them posted here to be considered for picture of the week.  If your picture is chosen, you will have a Picture of the Week ribbon in your post bit to the left during the time that your pic is the winner.  Your pic will also be displayed on the forum's Facebook page.


----------



## SchönFarbe




----------



## Poka_Doodle

Just caught an error that last week's POW is showing


----------



## chicken pickin




----------



## chicken pickin




----------



## GLENMAR




----------



## goatgurl

Elder's talkin' trash...  tis the season.


----------



## elevan

This week's winner is Little Byte by @Pioneer Chicken !


----------



## HeidiO




----------



## goatgurl

congratulations @Pioneer Chicken, what a cutie!


----------



## Poka_Doodle

I have been seeing the picture of the week shown as the picture from two weeks ago


----------



## elevan

Poka_Doodle said:


> I have been seeing the picture of the week shown as the picture from two weeks ago


You probably need to clear your cache @Poka_Doodle


----------



## elevan

This week's winner is Rumely and Bunny from @Samantha drawz !


----------



## samssimonsays

Ahhh Thank you!   He will be so excited to hear this!


----------



## vsfitz

Buck and Henri enjoying my backyard


----------



## vsfitz

Hello everyone


----------



## Goatgirl47

Here are a few of my pictures...
This was my Myotonic goat, Magnolia, when she was about 5 months old
 
This is one of our cats, Simone
 
A White Sultan chick named Jubilee
 
Sadie, our heifer
 
and one of my roosters, Andy.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Here is Shadow, a rooster that I miss badly


----------



## Goatgirl47

Wow he is pretty. What breed? Speckled Sussex?


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Goatgirl47 said:


> Wow he is pretty. What breed? Speckled Sussex?


Yes, thanks I really miss him


----------



## Goatgirl47

I love Speckled Sussex chickens, I don't have any now, but I used to have two hens who were very sweet. A fox got them both.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Goatgirl47 said:


> I love Speckled Sussex chickens, I don't have any now, but I used to have two hens who were very sweet. A fox got them both.


Sorry, look at my thread I just said goodbye to see more of Shadow's story. I still have his sister Survivor, she gets her name after being the surviving girl out of the 5 we had, her sisters lost their lives to a coyote last year


----------



## elevan

This week's winner is...

Sadie by @Goatgirl47 !


----------



## Goatgirl47

Yay! Thanks! That is one of my favorite pictures...


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Congrats


----------



## Pioneer Chicken

elevan said:


> This week's winner is Little Byte by @Pioneer Chicken !



I just saw this! so sad I missed seeing it especially since it was my first time getting a picture of the week.   Ah well...thanks so much anyway!! How cool!  



goatgurl said:


> congratulations @Pioneer Chicken, what a cutie!


 Thank you!!!


----------



## elevan

I went back a while to find a picture that I had wanted to showcase but there's only so many week's in a year...

This week's winner is "Girls on vacation" by @Rebbetzin !


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Congrats!! Cute pic!


----------



## Goatgirl47

Congratulations @Rebbetzin!


----------



## samssimonsays

Watson


 

 

 
Rumely


 Tilda


----------



## SkyWarrior

@Goat Whisperer thinks this should be a POW.  Here it is:


----------



## Miyu

This is Boy Goat. Unfortunately I had no part in naming him.


----------



## The Goat Mage

Chivis the Boer buck!


----------



## Stephanie Lee

Puppy love!


----------



## elevan

This week's winner is...Chivis from @The Goat Mage !


----------



## Goatgirl47

Congratulations @The Goat Mage!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Congrats!!


----------



## nibblygoats

My Pygmy Goat doe Izzie with her triplets, two days old.


----------



## CathyK

My yak, Owain, close up and personal


----------



## Goatgirl47

nibblygoats said:


> View attachment 11495
> 
> My Pygmy Goat doe Izzie with her triplets, two days old.



Awww, they are so cute @nibblygoats!


----------



## animalmom

@CathyK, more yak pictures, please and thank you!


----------



## The Goat Mage

Goatgirl47 said:


> Congratulations @The Goat Mage!


Thank you! I had just joins that day I submitted!


----------



## samssimonsays

Rumely and "His" goats


 Doesn't everyone take their goats on walks in the woods? 



Apples are ready to harvest! Stella Approves!


 Goat collision. The expressions say it all. Ollie is unimpressed and Rumely realized there was a goat, too late. Stella was just too quick. 


 Livy Lou helped me do the laundry. Is She not the cutest helper there ever was?


----------



## elevan

This week's winner is Izzy and the triplets by @nibblygoats !


----------



## HomesteaderWife

@nibblygoats 
Congrats on your win! That is such an adorable photo


----------



## Chicken Girl

Adorable picture!


----------



## Chicken Girl

Chipmunk the Easter Egger


----------



## HomesteaderWife

Just wanted to enter two photos. The first is our hen, Louise, taking her "selfie" 




And this is Louise and Mr. Fluffy having breakfast together


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Gotta love a chicken named Louise!


----------



## Chicken Girl

Oreo the Barred rock hen


----------



## LukeMeister

Tribble, and her niece and nephew. 









Mushi, my precious little snuggle bug.


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Pearce's Little Pumpkins


----------



## frustratedearthmother

^  Toooo cute!!!  ^


----------



## elevan

This week's winner is... Pearce's Little Pumpkins by @Pearce Pastures !


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Congrats!  That is a precious pic!


----------



## Pearce Pastures

I can't believe they actually stood still long enough to get them both looking up!


----------



## OneFineAcre

That really is a great picture.


----------



## Goatgirl47

Congratulations!


----------



## cjc

What happens when you try taking a Selfie with "Big Mama" one of our girls. Lick right to the face.


----------



## elevan

This week's winner is Tribble with her niece & nephew by @LukeMeister !






_Please note - for some reason I am having difficulty with the main page P.O.W. feature and this pic is not showing up.  We will get it fixed as soon as possible!_


----------



## LukeMeister

elevan said:


> This week's winner is Tribble with her niece & nephew by @LukeMeister !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Please note - for some reason I am having difficulty with the main page P.O.W. feature and this pic is not showing up.  We will get it fixed as soon as possible!_


Yay! Thank you.


----------



## LukeMeister

I have a couple more.

Rufus nibbling on a carrot.


----------



## LukeMeister

Rufus and Chloe sharing


----------



## LukeMeister

Rufus all wet after a rain storm


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Cute pictures Lukey


----------



## LukeMeister

Thanks!


----------



## sadieml

Congrats, LukeMeister!  You know I love the Dutch Bunnies!!!  (Remember my Dutch bunny cat named Cady?)

BTW, I love tribbles, too.  And, of course, your Tribble.


----------



## LukeMeister

Thanks!

Yay! A fellow Trekkie! XD It's hard to find other Trekkies on sites like these.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Hmmmm, I should go take some pictures soon


----------



## HomesteaderWife

I am submitting a photo of Snow White, Bigfoot, and Mr. Fluffy enjoying breakfast together.


----------



## leanneellison1979

squiggles, a thorn between two roses


----------



## sadieml

@LukeMeister ,  oh, we trekkies lurk everywhere.  Bet there are more around here than you know.


----------



## LukeMeister

Cool! Peace and long life!


----------



## Ferguson K

Photo bombed by Taystee.


----------



## Baymule

*PIG SOUP!!!
(think they know??)



 
*


----------



## Goatgirl47

Penelope


----------



## Baymule

that's hilarious!!!


----------



## La-Z Hooves Farm

elevan said:


> Calling all BYH'ers - We're looking for your submissions for Picture of the Week (POW)!
> 
> We'll be posting the POW on Sundays / Mondays, so you still have time to get in your submission.
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> For those that are new to the forum and submitting pictures for the POW here are a few tips:
> 1. We pick a new picture on Sunday evening to Monday morning.
> 2. We really can't use a POW with humans in it, but if we can crop the person out and use the critter we'll consider it.
> 3. We'll ask for new submissions every week but we also consider all pictures previously submitted so there is no need to resubmit pictures that you've sent us before.
> 4. You can post the pictures here on this thread for submission.
> 5. Feel free to give your photos a "name / title" so we can reference it when posting
> 
> ************************************************************************************************


Socks wearing her favorite pick sunglasse


----------



## sadieml

@Goatgirl47  AWESOME! There is nothing else quite as funny as a goat close-up!  They are such hams for the camera, too.  I think they know just how adorable they are.


----------



## Goatgirl47

sadieml said:


> @Goatgirl47  AWESOME! There is nothing else quite as funny as a goat close-up!  They are such hams for the camera, too.  I think they know just how adorable they are.



Thanks! I got a picture of a different goat doing the same thing, but it wasn't as funny as Penelope.


----------



## La-Z Hooves Farm

*Howdy Ya'll! It's a rainy day here in Bama, so I thought I would post a picture that would make everyone smile. This is my lil doe "Banjo"  But ya'll be very very quit; cause Banjo's Sleeping!  I'm also submitting this picture to be in the picture of the week contest.  Ya'll like the way the tub fits her like a foam  it's made for her figure. 

 *


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Cuuuutteee!!!


----------



## Ferguson K

Let me take a selfie:


----------



## leanneellison1979

quite new to the forum. does a new pic get chosen every week or is this an old post xxx


----------



## La-Z Hooves Farm

Howdy ya'll!  All ya'll know I'm new to the herd; so I just gotta ask a question, I submitted my doe's picture; it's the picture of "Socks wearing her pink sunglasses"; well my question is why is there a a big blue banner under her pic saying bardyard herd picture of the week?  did I post her picture wrong, or what happened.  An't no such thing as a crazy question, right?    . Socks is a very important goat at my farm, she actually has a job; her job is being the "Spokes Goat for La-Z Hooves Farm.  She takes her job seriously too, she makes sure everyone & everything is on tract. She is a very spoiled goat, to the point she don't know that she's a goat.  She will let you do anything you want, just as long as she gets her treats.  Ok, well I got alittle side tract there; Sorry!  See it is an addiction.  Well,  if someone can explain what I did wrong I would appreciate it. Thanks ya'll!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Hi @La-Z Hooves Farm! Looks like the original post from this thread just got quoted in your post.  If you click reply on a post, it quotes the other person's post, which is totally fine!  Or if you click +Quote, it will do that as well!  If you prefer not to have that quote there, you can edit the post, and erase the quote.  Hope this helps!


----------



## La-Z Hooves Farm

BlessedWithGoats said:


> Hi @La-Z Hooves Farm! Looks like the original post from this thread just got quoted in your post.  If you click reply on a post, it quotes the other person's post, which is totally fine!  Or if you click +Quote, it will do that as well!  If you prefer not to have that quote there, you can edit the post, and erase the quote.  Hope this helps!


Thank You BlessedWithGoats, this helps. I don't mind it, I just say it & was wondering if I had done something wrong thats all.  Hey, got another question for ya. where does she post the winner of the pic of the week.  I'm still trying to learn how to get around the site.   Thanks so much for all the help. BWGoats


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

You're welcome!  Aww, no, you didn't do anything wrong! 
I believe the winner is announced on this thread, but I'm not sure... 
That's ok! There's so many things you can do on here! I haven't used all of the functions that there are myself!  
You're welcome! Glad to be of help!


----------



## leanneellison1979

i was wondering the same things as la-z hooves so thanks for clearing that up for me too. i keep checking the pow on the right side of the screen to see if its changed but it hasnt so ive been then coming to this post to see if it was posted here. i just thought it was an old thread though. thanks again blessedwithgoats xx


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

leanneellison1979 said:


> i was wondering the same things as la-z hooves so thanks for clearing that up for me too. i keep checking the pow on the right side of the screen to see if its changed but it hasnt so ive been then coming to this post to see if it was posted here. i just thought it was an old thread though. thanks again blessedwithgoats xx


You're welcome!!


----------



## samssimonsays

The proud new papa and momma with their 8 little fuzz balls.


----------



## HomesteaderWife

I just wanted to submit this picture, as this is the horse that I grew up with. Her name is Cheyenne, and she just passed away a few days ago. She was a 32 year old Spotted Saddle Horse, and I loved her so much. She gave us many fond memories and wild rides- gonna miss you Chey-girl.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Sorry to hear about Cheyenne @HomesteaderWife!


----------



## Southern by choice

BlessedWithGoats said:


> Sorry to hear about Cheyenne @HomesteaderWife!



x 2 

Beautiful picture! I bet she was really something!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Absolutely gorgeous girl - so sorry for your loss.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Buttercup


----------



## sadieml

32...WOW!!!  What a blessing.  Sooo sorry for your loss, but 32 is incredible!  Lots of wonderful years, filled, no-doubt, with beautiful memories.  

This week we've had a very sad loss and a joyous beginning (@Samantha drawz puppies).  Sounds like a lot to be thankful for!


----------



## HomesteaderWife

Thank you everyone. Like I said she was a great horse and we had lots of fun times with her. With tomorrow being a holiday, I can't help but remember when I was young and my mom decided to saddle her up one Thanksgiving, and she took her on a wild bronc ride! It was really nice though...I contacted the people they purchased her from when I was in elementary school- they remembered her and we shared fond memories. It was great to tell them that she lived out the rest of her life with my family. Thank you again everyone. It means the world


----------



## Tara2

Hope & lacy now plus 3more


----------



## La-Z Hooves Farm

HomesteaderWife said:


> I just wanted to submit this picture, as this is the horse that I grew up with. Her name is Cheyenne, and she just passed away a few days ago. She was a 32 year old Spotted Saddle Horse, and I loved her so much. She gave us many fond memories and wild rides- gonna miss you Chey-girl.
> View attachment 12549


Sorry for your loss. She is Beautiful.  That picture is frame worthy.


----------



## leanneellison1979

wow the horse is beautiful and omg squeeeel them puppies are adorable samanthadraw, and 8 of them how lucky i bet you are so proud of momma an pappa xxx


----------



## leanneellison1979

BlessedWithGoats said:


> View attachment 12569
> Buttercup


i would frame this as a photo too such a cutie x


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

leanneellison1979 said:


> i would frame this as a photo too such a cutie x


 Aww, thanks @leanneellison1979!!


----------



## LukeMeister

Umm, I've been the POW winner for almost a month now, shouldn't it have been awarded to someone else by now?


----------



## sadieml

I think maybe SOMEONE is still enjoying the holiday!


----------



## LukeMeister

sadieml said:


> I think maybe SOMEONE is still enjoying the holiday!


XD


----------



## Mike CHS

I have to submit my two would-be herding dogs doing their favorite thing. Sassy is the Australian Shepherd (and earned her name when she was a pup) and the Border Collie is Lance (4 months old in the pic).


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Very cute!


----------



## Dogma

elevan said:


> Calling all BYH'ers - We're looking for your submissions for Picture of the Week (POW)!
> 
> We'll be posting the POW on Sundays / Mondays, so you still have time to get in your submission.
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> For those that are new to the forum and submitting pictures for the POW here are a few tips:
> 1. We pick a new picture on Sunday evening to Monday morning.
> 2. We really can't use a POW with humans in it, but if we can crop the person out and use the critter we'll consider it.
> 3. We'll ask for new submissions every week but we also consider all pictures previously submitted so there is no need to resubmit pictures that you've sent us before.
> 4. You can post the pictures here on this thread for submission.
> 5. Feel free to give your photos a "name / title" so we can reference it when posting
> 
> ************************************************************************************************


----------



## sadieml

@Dogma what a beauty!  Can't wait to see her kids!


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Here is Ruby a couple weeks ago


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Gotta throw in some babies in a bucket!


----------



## Goatgirl47

My heifer, Georgia


----------



## sadieml

@Poka_Doodle - Lovely Ruby, lovely snow!!!

@frustratedearthmother - Honestly, is there anything goats do that is not absolutely adorable?

@Goatgirl47 - That is one beautiful girl!


----------



## samssimonsays

Here is Bernard at 6 days old.


----------



## samssimonsays

My sweet little Jeffrey at 6 days old


----------



## samssimonsays

Daddy Rumely with baby Sophie (black puppy) I think she is his favorite lol


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Gonna be a hard choice to choose a pic for POW! 

@frustratedearthmother love those sweet lil kids You should go make a thread and put some more goat pics up! I can't recall seeing any other goat pics from you. You should know by now that it is not acceptable to withhold pics  

Seriously. Especially if you have pygmy kids. Or any kids.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

sadieml said:


> @Poka_Doodle - Lovely Ruby, lovely snow!!!
> 
> @frustratedearthmother - Honestly, is there anything goats do that is not absolutely adorable?
> 
> @Goatgirl47 - That is one beautiful girl!


Thanks, she is my Mom's fancy horse. Didn't get any good ones of Ticket though, he is a big loving guy.


----------



## Ferguson K

The lovely Maya in the snowstorm 2013.


----------



## Goatgirl47

@Ferguson K She is beautiful!


----------



## Ferguson K

She knows it, too. Maya is amazing. She's my babysitter when I have my nephews


----------



## sadieml

OMG!!! @Ferguson K She is gorgeous!  I am sooo jealous!

I have wanted a horse all my life, had/have friends with them, my boys work at a horse farm where they teach barrel racing and poles, etc., and we now live in the country.  I STILL don't have one!  I have to wait until my goats, chickens, and garden can pay for the horse feed.  AT LEAST 1 or 2 more years.  I'm so close, and still can't have it.  

Daddy always said "If something is worth having it's worth working for and waiting for."   He was right.  I didn't meet DH until I was less than a month from my 29th birthday.  He is definitely worth the wait.  Also, would have been jailbait, almost.  He was 10 days from his 18th b-day. Yes, I robbed the cradle, my hubby is 11 years my junior.  He is however VERY mature, and I have never quite grown up.  After 24 years I'm pretty sure anyone who had doubts about us has been longsince reassured.


----------



## The Old Ram-Australia

Penny's Xmas Photo.Hope you all enjoy


----------



## sadieml

That Christmas pic is adorable!  Santa looks a bit on the light side, has he been eating healthy foods?  I suppose since down-under it isn't winter, one can hardly blame him for putting on his "slim suit".


----------



## elevan

This week's winner is Maya by @Ferguson K !


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Congratulations @Ferguson K!


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Congrats, it's time for a horse photo anyways


----------



## frustratedearthmother

BEAUTIFUL!  Congrats!


----------



## LukeMeister

Wow! Great pic @Ferguson K !


----------



## Goatgirl47

Congratulations @Ferguson K!


----------



## Ferguson K

Maya needs extra cookies tonight!!!


----------



## Latestarter

Congrats! She's very photogenic


----------



## Latestarter

For those still seeing Luke's bunny, I too have a problem with the POW "sticking". You'll need to go in and clear the cache so the new pic will load. The site designer/manager needs to go back and make that element NOT cache, but load new each visit to eliminate the problem.


----------



## sadieml

Congrats, @Ferguson K, she really is a Cover Girl.  And, yes, she deserves a yummy reward!


----------



## Latestarter

For site designers it's really difficult as there's so much "stuff" on a site this size, that if you don't cache as much as possible, the site takes forever to load up when you visit it. This is especially problematic when you're dealing with tons of pictures, where a single pic can be megabyte sized! Normally the cache is for stuff that never or rarely changes... It's the same every visit, so caching it helps the site load quicker as it's saved on your computer and doesn't need to download to your screen. 

If you've never cleared your cache before, in Firefox, up top, click on "Tools" then select "Options",  the window should open in a new tab for you. On that page, select "Advanced" from the left side menu. The third item down is "Cached Web Content".  Off to the right side you have the option to "Clear Now". Before you click it, look to see how much cache is presently being stored, then click it and you should see it go to zero. If you have a lot of cache stored, you also have the option to increase the storage size.


----------



## chicken pickin

Ferguson K said:


> View attachment 12749
> 
> The lovely Maya in the snowstorm 2013.



Such a beautiful photo! A GREAT choice for POW!


----------



## HomesteaderWife

@Ferguson K - That is such a beautiful photo, congratulations!


----------



## Goatgirl47

This is a cross chick my Buff Orpington hen hatched yesterday.





@Poka_Doodle, here is the picture of Sacagawea's chick.

ETA, the chicks name is Pomp.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Cute


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Get offa my back!


----------



## HomesteaderWife

This is our sweet French Angora named Mr. Fluffy - my husband jokes that he is like our pet cat, because he is so sweet and sociable. He even enjoys getting out and playing chase with our chickens during the day, running at them and then turning and hopping off the opposite direction as they come chasing him back! He is such a character!


----------



## Ferguson K

Thirteen all ruffled up


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Compadre, "Padre"


----------



## HomesteaderWife

I just had to...here is our boy Mr. Fluffy again. This Christmas is going to be a special one for him- he is getting a GIRLFRIEND!


----------



## Ferguson K

He's so cute!!


----------



## Southern by choice

Ruby


----------



## Goatgirl47

Southern by choice said:


> Ruby
> View attachment 13115




Oh, @Southern by choice she is beautiful!    I just love Nubians!


----------



## L J

My Ram Capone seems to enjoy our winter wonderland.


----------



## HomesteaderWife

@L J - I cannot believe you have snow like that right now, whoa! Mainly I say this because I live in Alabama, where we currently have a large thunderstorm and we only get snow in my area every few years for only a day or two. 

What a great photo, though!


----------



## Ferguson K

It's been in the 80s and 90s here!!! I'd love snow for Christmas.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

I might actually get snow for Christmas


----------



## lavslady

This is Nutty. It is...that's his name.

  This is Charlie.


----------



## Goatgirl47

Pomp, almost five weeks old, and as sweet as can be. When it's cold out, all he (or she) wants to do is snuggle.


----------



## cathyjk

My yak, Owain - up close!!


----------



## cathyjk

One of our Maremmas  (Emrys) getting too close to the back end of a sheep... silly boy


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma

Too funny!


----------



## cathyjk

Honestly, I don't even think he noticed he has sheep beans on his head!


----------



## Latestarter

Greetings @cathyjk  from the front range in Colorado  Welcome to BYH! Thanks for sharing the pics... we all LOVE pics!  Emrys is funny   Handsome dog, even with pooh on his head!  Glad you joined us! get comfy and . Great folks here and I'm sure more will be along shortly. Feel free to join the threads when you're ready!


----------



## Ferguson K

as much as I love my beautiful Maya girl, I think her week is up.


----------



## The Curly girl

My baby Dingo-Dan  He is an almost 2 week old St. Croix Sheep (ram). He is my baby and is quite spoiled as you can see


----------



## animalmom

That picture should be some linen company's advertisement.  @The Curyl girl, your handsome boy is in the lap of luxury.


----------



## animalmom

@The Curly girl, welcome to BYH!  Glad to have you here.


----------



## The Curly girl

Thank you so much!!! I appreciate it!  I found him like that when I came in my room hahaha...I thought it was a perrrrfect shot.  @animalmom


----------



## Goatgirl47

The Curly girl said:


> View attachment 13570 My baby Dingo-Dan  He is an almost 2 week old St. Croix Sheep (ram). He is my baby and is quite spoiled as you can see



He is so cute! 

Oh, and


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Welcome to BYH @cathyjk and @The Curly girl!!


----------



## The Curly girl

Thanks a lot @BlessedWithGoats


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Yw!


----------



## Support

Goatgirl47 said:


> Pomp, almost five weeks old, and as sweet as can be. When it's cold out, all he (or she) wants to do is snuggle.
> View attachment 13507



Congrats @Goatgirl47 for winning this week's POW!


----------



## Latestarter

Grats @Goatgirl47 !  OK, since we have a chicken as the weekly winner here, I say we need a true herd animal as POW winner over on BYC!  Only fair now. I'm thinking a cute little piggie


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Congrats @Goatgirl47


----------



## samssimonsays

Olive the smiling Alpine Goat



 
Sadie the Saint Pollie puppy at 5 weeks old.


 
Sophie the Saint Pollie Puppy at 7 weeks old


 
Bernard the Saint Pollie Puppy at 7 weeks old with daddy, Rumely, the Saint Pyrenees


 Sadie the Saint Pollie Puppy at 8 weeks old. 


 Sadie the Saint Pollie Puppy at 8 weeks old. 


 Rumely Jr. the Saint Pollie Puppy at 8 weeks old


----------



## Goatgirl47

My favorite of the above pictures is Olive the smiling goat. Can I have her?  She is so cute! (But the puppies are too, of course).


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Congrats @Goatgirl47!


----------



## The Old Ram-Australia

G'day,here are two pic's of my Australian Working Kelpies.Jack, Ruby and Max.With them I undertake all the sheep work on our 300 ac sheep breeding block.T.O.R.


----------



## samssimonsays

Goatgirl47 said:


> My favorite of the above pictures is Olive the smiling goat. Can I have her?  She is so cute! (But the puppies are too, of course).


Hahaha! She steals everyone's heart!  She is kinda the "herd" favorite here.  We love them all but she is as sweet as she looks! Not ramy or impatient like the "normal" goats


----------



## purplequeenvt

Star




"BAAAd Table Manners"


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

@purplequeenvt ... love the caption on the last picture! Lol!


----------



## Latestarter

It has "stealth" eyes too. The slits blend right in with all the other "stuff" stuck in its face


----------



## Support

Samantha drawz said:


> Olive the smiling Alpine Goat
> View attachment 13850
> Sadie the Saint Pollie puppy at 5 weeks old.
> View attachment 13851
> Sophie the Saint Pollie Puppy at 7 weeks old
> View attachment 13852
> Bernard the Saint Pollie Puppy at 7 weeks old with daddy, Rumely, the Saint Pyrenees
> View attachment 13853 Sadie the Saint Pollie Puppy at 8 weeks old.
> View attachment 13854 Sadie the Saint Pollie Puppy at 8 weeks old.
> View attachment 13855 Rumely Jr. the Saint Pollie Puppy at 8 weeks old
> View attachment 13856




Congratulations @Samantha drawz ! Olive the Smiling ALpine Goat won this week's POW.


----------



## Goatgirl47

Congratulations @Samantha drawz!  Olive sure is cute.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Congrats Samantha!!


----------



## Latestarter

Grats Sam!


----------



## Ferguson K

Yay!! I love that picture.


----------



## Ferguson K

Burr!!


----------



## samssimonsays

Ahhh! Thank you!!!


----------



## KatyDaly

We just had 3 of our own Saanen/Alpine/Obie kids born early in the season. Then our Saanen Lucille delivered a stillborn kid. We were kind enough to buy a bottle baby, the Nubian David Bowie, to help her get over her loss, but she wants no part of him. So we are continuing to bottle feed Mr. Bowie with Lucille's milk. Lesson learned. First photo: David Bowie. Then Beatrice and Ted. Then Rita, whose sister Blossom is not shown.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

KatyDaly said:


> We just had 3 of our own Saanen/Alpine/Obie kids born early in the season. Then our Saanen Lucille delivered a stillborn kid. We were kind enough to buy a bottle baby, the Nubian David Bowie, to help her get over her loss, but she wants no part of him. So we are continuing to bottle feed Mr. Bowie with Lucille's milk. Lesson learned. First photo: David Bowie. Then Beatrice and Ted. Then Rita, whose sister Blossom is not shown.
> 
> View attachment 14503 View attachment 14504 View attachment 14505



Cute!! Sorry about the one that was stillborn.   I love the pic of Rita! So cute!


----------



## Boondocks

new kid in the barn move over momma


----------



## Goatgirl47

Awwwww! He/she is so cute @Boondocks!


----------



## Latestarter

Greetings @Boondocks  from the front range in Colorado  Welcome to BYH and congrats on your recent arrival! Sharing pics is always a big hit here! Thanks


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Welcome to BYH!! Cute kid!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Our handsome Dex!


----------



## samssimonsays

I have another Smiling goat in the barn! Mr. Ollie is my big ole' ham!


----------



## purplequeenvt




----------



## Support

purplequeenvt said:


> Congratulations @purplequeenvt for winning this week's POW!


----------



## secuono

Little Cheviot/Babydoll ewe napping in the sun.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Congrats @purplequeenvt!!


----------



## samssimonsays

Congrats @purplequeenvt


----------



## Southern by choice

@Support  - that is a lamb... not a kid 

Congrats PQ! on your "not kid" lambie!


----------



## Support

Southern by choice said:


> @Support  - that is a lamb... not a kid
> 
> Congrats PQ! on your "not kid" lambie!



Lol Sorry about that.. My eyes have failed me..


----------



## Southern by choice




----------



## Melanie Moyers

I am HERCULES!


----------



## SerenityRachel

Our Nigerian Dwarf goats, this picture was from a couple of months ago. 
From left to right: Totes MaGoats, Patches O'Houlihan, Thundercloud, Bahamut. Just normal goat names


----------



## Sumi

secuono said:


> Little Cheviot/Babydoll ewe napping in the sun.
> View attachment 15242


Congrats @secuono for bagging this week's POW!


----------



## SerenityRachel

The "pre-baaaa" tongue curl!


----------



## SerenityRachel

Snowy face!


----------



## Latestarter

Congrats @secuono ! your little lamb made the big time!


----------



## Sudenkorento

Marge23 said:


> View attachment 8477
> As you can tell, I was bored today. It took about an hour to get 2 good pictures


Oh, my goodness!  What an adorable li'l nugget!


----------



## Sudenkorento

SerenityRachel said:


> Our Nigerian Dwarf goats, this picture was from a couple of months ago.
> From left to right: Totes MaGoats, Patches O'Houlihan, Thundercloud, Bahamut. Just normal goat names
> View attachment 15364


SerenityRachel, I love your goats' names!  I, too, like to come up with interesting/amusing names for my furry family members


----------



## Latestarter

Greetings @Sudenkorento from the front range in Colorado  Welcome to BYH!  Please take a moment and introduce yourself in the intro section so a bunch of us can properly welcome you! A few pics of your furry somebodys would be nice too, we all LOVE pics! Browse a bit  and jump in at will! Glad you joined us


----------



## ChickenMomma91

This is my precious Viaka. I got her from a farm selling meat rabbits when I was 16 and had to rehome her when I was 21, she died that summer.


----------



## secuono

Latestarter said:


> Congrats @secuono ! your little lamb made the big time!



It's not showing as updated on my pc.


----------



## Latestarter

You need to go to your browser options and delete your cache. then reload the page and your little black lamb will be "almost" center stage


----------



## secuono

Latestarter said:


> You need to go to your browser options and delete your cache. then reload the page and your little black lamb will be "almost" center stage


Well, now I feel like an idiot! I should of known that.

Thanks!


----------



## 1crazybird

First kiss of love!


----------



## Sumi

SerenityRachel said:


> Snowy face!View attachment 15539


Congrats @SerenityRachel for bagging this week's POW!


----------



## SerenityRachel

Sumi said:


> Congrats @SerenityRachel for bagging this week's POW!


Woo hoo!! Thanks!


----------



## Latestarter

Congrats!


----------



## luvmypets

Our Ram lamb Rasputin


----------



## DuckyLou

Hanner the retired Houston police horse meeting Blaze a rescued Rocky Mountain/Tennessee Walker for the first time.


----------



## Ferguson K

Miss Red says: stop touching my butt!!


----------



## purplequeenvt

Rakel




Cerium


----------



## Sumi

DuckyLou said:


> View attachment 15845 Hanner the retired Houston police horse meeting Blaze a rescued Rocky Mountain/Tennessee Walker for the first time.


Congrats @DuckyLou for bagging this week's POW!


----------



## Latestarter

Congrats @DuckyLou !


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Congrats!


----------



## Ferguson K

Congratulations!


----------



## Lisa joy

Rosie on her first day joining her new tribe


----------



## Assie

elevan said:


> Calling all BYH'ers - We're looking for your submissions for Picture of the Week (POW)!
> 
> We'll be posting the POW on Sundays / Mondays, so you still have time to get in your submission.
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> For those that are new to the forum and submitting pictures for the POW here are a few tips:
> 1. We pick a new picture on Sunday evening to Monday morning.
> 2. We really can't use a POW with humans in it, but if we can crop the person out and use the critter we'll consider it.
> 3. We'll ask for new submissions every week but we also consider all pictures previously submitted so there is no need to resubmit pictures that you've sent us before.
> 4. You can post the pictures here on this thread for submission.
> 5. Feel free to give your photos a "name / title" so we can reference it when posting
> 
> ************************************************************************************************





elevan said:


> *There's still a few more hours left to get your submissions in!*
> 
> 
> 
> _My sweet boy Clyde _


----------



## Goatgirl47

Awwwww! He's a handsome little guy.


----------



## Goatgirl47

Lisa joy said:


> Rosie on her first day joining her new tribe



She has a lovely face.


----------



## DuckyLou

Thank you!!!


----------



## DuckyLou

Hobbes the adorable Bull Mastiff puppy


----------



## 1crazybird




----------



## Ferguson K

Little man napping in the weeds!


----------



## Goatgirl47

He is soooooooo cute @Ferguson K!   That picture is definitely POW worthy.


----------



## Mamakitty913

Hi I caught my doe at night during a kidding check no photo shop but magical doe code communication lol


----------



## Sumi

Ferguson K said:


> Little man napping in the weeds!
> 
> View attachment 16382


Congrats @Ferguson K for bagging this week's POW!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Congrats!


----------



## Ferguson K

Yay!


----------



## Latestarter

Great choice! Congrats @Ferguson K


----------



## samssimonsays

Congrats !!!


----------



## Gen1:28

our first!


----------



## Ferguson K

He's a doll


----------



## Goatgirl47

Gen1:28 said:


> View attachment 16519 our first!



Awwwwww! He/she is adorable! Thank you for the picture...


----------



## Gen1:28

Goatgirl47 said:


> Awwwwww! He/she is adorable! Thank you for the picture...


Thank-you! I'm very excited for her! She comes home in two weeks. Trying to find her a friend since the expected second kid didn't show...


----------



## SpringCrkFarmTN




----------



## SpringCrkFarmTN

Camara shy?


----------



## SpringCrkFarmTN




----------



## SpringCrkFarmTN

Tag! You're it!!


----------



## Sumi

luvmypets said:


> Our Ram lamb Rasputin
> View attachment 15842
> 
> View attachment 15843


Congrats @luvmypets for bagging this week's POW!


----------



## Latestarter

Congrats @luvmypets


----------



## samssimonsays

Scarlet the Nubian


----------



## Goatgirl47

They are both beautiful @Samantha drawz! 

And congratulations @luvmypets!


----------



## samssimonsays

Thanks @Goatgirl47 And congrats @luvmypets


----------



## luvmypets

Late reply, Thank everyone!   I'll make sure Razzy knows


----------



## Dogma




----------



## Latestarter

Those are some happy looking goats! Have you noticed a difference in their hooves, as in not needing to trim them as much, thanks to the rock climbing? Love the top one laying on its side  Sorry, but that doesn't look all that comfy to me...


----------



## Fullhousefarm

Triplets!


----------



## Fullhousefarm

12 hour old mini-Mancha, "The Hulk." He's huge.


----------



## Shorty

Bunny burrito


----------



## Goatgirl47

Fullhousefarm said:


> Triplets!



Oh my goodness - (mini) Lamancha's!


----------



## Sumi

Dogma said:


> View attachment 16820


Congrats @Dogma for bagging this week's POW!


----------



## Dogma

Sumi said:


> Congrats @Dogma for bagging this week's POW!


Thank you.


----------



## SpringCrkFarmTN

Congrats, Dogma! Love that pic!


----------



## Latestarter

Grats @Dogma ! That really is a great pic!


----------



## samssimonsays

Ollie the Alpine



 
Scarlet and Rosco the Nubians


 
Sadie the St. Pollie


 
Sadie and Scarlet


 
Sadie


 
Rosco


----------



## Dogma

Latestarter said:


> Grats @Dogma ! That really is a great pic!


Thank you.


----------



## Chickens

Star riding the golf cart


----------



## Chickens

childs play or in this case kids play


----------



## Chickens

more kids play


----------



## Chickens

free food lol


----------



## Chickens

house goat lol


----------



## Sumi

Samantha drawz said:


> Ollie the Alpine
> View attachment 17013
> Scarlet and Rosco the Nubians
> View attachment 17014
> Sadie the St. Pollie
> View attachment 17015
> Sadie and Scarlet
> View attachment 17016
> Sadie
> View attachment 17017
> Rosco
> View attachment 17018


Congrats @Samantha drawz for bagging this week's POW!


----------



## samssimonsays

Thank you!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Congrats Sam!


----------



## Latestarter

Grats Sam


----------



## Chickens

Sumi said:


> Congrats @Samantha drawz for bagging this week's POW!


Congrats Samantha Drawz


----------



## samssimonsays

Thanks all!


----------



## Cackleberry Lane




----------



## Latestarter

Greetings @Cackleberry Lane and welcome to BYH! That is either a very small goat, or a very large rabbit... maybe a combination of the two? Cute


----------



## MrsKuhn

@Cackleberry Lane  That photo is ADORABLE!


----------



## Sumi

Cackleberry Lane said:


> View attachment 17328


Congrats @Cackleberry Lane for bagging this week's POW!


----------



## MrsKuhn

congrats  


Sumi said:


> Congrats @Cackleberry Lane for bagging this week's POW!


----------



## Ferguson K

Congrats!


----------



## Ferguson K

Lilly constantly looks like she's saying "look at this thing I made!"


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Congratulations!


----------



## DuckyLou

Doc Martin the Lionhead buck!


----------



## debbie1504

Honey


----------



## debbie1504

Honey


----------



## luvmypets

Two of our new Alpacas Bear(black) and Geno(fawn)


----------



## Toby Baillon

Reflecting on goats.


----------



## Sumi

debbie1504 said:


> Honey


Congrats @debbie1504 for bagging this week's POW!


----------



## Goatgirl47

debbie1504 said:


> Honey



@debbie1504, your calf is beautiful! I've always wanted a white cow/calf with black or red ears and nose. May I ask what breed she is?


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Congrats!!


----------



## Latestarter

Way to go @debbie1504 ! Very nice looking calf! Congrats!


----------



## samssimonsays

Tilda Photo bombing the rest of the goats



Baby Rosco being Rosco.... 





@MrsKuhn here is the post you suggested


----------



## WingAcres

Sleeping good.


----------



## MrsKuhn

well isn't that just too freaking cute @WingAcres


----------



## Ferguson K

That's just adorable


----------



## SFogg




----------



## Sumi

Samantha drawz said:


> Tilda Photo bombing the rest of the goatsView attachment 17842
> Baby Rosco being Rosco.... View attachment 17843
> 
> 
> 
> @MrsKuhn here is the post you suggested


Congrats @Samantha drawz for bagging this week's POW!


----------



## Latestarter

Grats @Samantha drawz !


----------



## WingAcres

Way to go, super cute!


----------



## samssimonsays

Thank y'all!


----------



## Goatgirl47

Congrats!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Congratulations!!


----------



## MrsKuhn

way to go @Samantha drawz


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Good job!!!


----------



## islandbayou

Peaches


----------



## Ferguson K

Cute, and welcome!


----------



## TAH

Leader


----------



## samssimonsays

Olive Enjoying lounging near her people


 
Scarlet and Rosco snuggling after a hard day of grazing


 

 
I am really not sure what Scarlet is doing here.... 


 
My sweet Olive


----------



## HomesteaderWife

I wanted to enter this photo (can't remember if I have in the past of if it had won, my apologies)...of our Angora, Mr. Fluffy. He passed away a few months back and he was the best rabbit I have ever had the pleasure of raising. He was sociable and well-mannered, loved to be held, and enjoyed playing with the chickens (they would play tag and run around chasing one another). Not only was he a handsome little guy, but just all around a good bun.

EDIT: Not sure why it is sideways- tried to fix it. Original photo is normal


----------



## Poka_Doodle

So sorry about your loss


----------



## micah wotring

I hope you liked the pics



Visit http://micahsfarm.blogspot.com for more.



MW


----------



## Sisters On The Farm

This is fuzzy.


----------



## Sisters On The Farm

Sisters On The Farm said:


> This is fuzzy.


Thanks! Marie


----------



## Sumi

islandbayou said:


> Peaches


Congrats @islandbayou for bagging this week's POW!


----------



## Latestarter

Congrats @islandbayou !


----------



## micah wotring

Congratulations @islandbayou


----------



## MrsKuhn

Congrats @islandbayou


----------



## samssimonsays

Congrats!!!


----------



## Sumi

HomesteaderWife said:


> I wanted to enter this photo (can't remember if I have in the past of if it had won, my apologies)...of our Angora, Mr. Fluffy. He passed away a few months back and he was the best rabbit I have ever had the pleasure of raising. He was sociable and well-mannered, loved to be held, and enjoyed playing with the chickens (they would play tag and run around chasing one another). Not only was he a handsome little guy, but just all around a good bun.
> 
> EDIT: Not sure why it is sideways- tried to fix it. Original photo is normal
> 
> View attachment 18243


Congrats @HomesteaderWife for bagging this week's POW!

Sorry you lost him


----------



## samssimonsays

Congrats @HomesteaderWife !


----------



## MrsKuhn

Congregations @HomesteaderWife 

Sorry for your loss


----------



## TAH

Chick Chick


----------



## Sumi

TAH said:


> Chick Chick


Congrats @TAH for bagging this week's POW!


----------



## TAH

Sumi said:


> Congrats @TAH for bagging this week's POW!


Thanks.


----------



## mysunwolf

Molly, aka Mary, and Dolly, my pretty woolies:


 


Little Cappucino the Katahdin ram lamb:


----------



## Sheepshape

So,here's LLaila (now using her as my avatar). She is the tiny twin....brother  weighed 12lbs, LLaila under a pound, at birth (and wearing a Chihuahua coat for warmth)



And now...that's her standing...aged 10 weeks


----------



## Sumi

mysunwolf said:


> Molly, aka Mary, and Dolly, my pretty woolies:
> View attachment 18751
> 
> 
> Little Cappucino the Katahdin ram lamb:
> View attachment 18752


Congrats @mysunwolf for bagging this week's POW!


----------



## Latestarter

Way to go @mysunwolf ! Grats!


----------



## mysunwolf

Awesome, how exciting! Thanks all!


----------



## Sumi

Sheepshape said:


> So,here's LLaila (now using her as my avatar). She is the tiny twin....brother  weighed 12lbs, LLaila under a pound, at birth (and wearing a Chihuahua coat for warmth)View attachment 18920
> 
> And now...that's her standing...aged 10 weeks
> 
> View attachment 18921


Congrats @Sheepshape for bagging this week's POW!


----------



## Latestarter

Sa-weet! Grats @Sheepshape  She was such a mini cutie! Now she's an (almost) adult cutie


----------



## Ferguson K

Duli begging for food.


----------



## TAH

Ruthie girl


 
What are you lookin at 




Goes good with with rice and apple sauce


----------



## Sweetened




----------



## Sumi

Sweetened said:


> View attachment 19298
> 
> View attachment 19299


Congrats @Sweetened for bagging this week's POW!

(That is an awesome pic btw!)


----------



## Latestarter

Fantastic! Congrats @Sweetened ! They really are beautiful kids, especially the little doeling


----------



## samssimonsays

The tree protectors





Dugan the cat


 
Tilda the Snubian Goat


----------



## samssimonsays

The dogs watching over their herd



Bottle babies!



Rumely 



I spent around an hour with this little lady last week. She just wanted to hang out I guess... 



Sadie



Rumely



Stella




Dixie and Sadie in the back


 
Dixie....


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Congrats @Sweetened!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Nice pictures @Samantha drawz!


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Love all the pics! Grats to Sweetened 

@Samantha drawz you have some BBs? Please tell us about them!


----------



## samssimonsays

Goat Whisperer said:


> Love all the pics! Grats to Sweetened
> 
> @Samantha drawz you have some BBs? Please tell us about them!


I actually don't! That is the weird thing.... no one within 5 miles of us does... Yet we have had an unusual number of honey and bumble bee's lately! The last two years, since we moved in, we have had major hornet and wasp issues but this year it is all honey and bumble which excites me! I don't know why that one wanted to land on me but she sat on my shorts, my finger, my arm and my leg as well as the armrest of the chair with me for a very, very long time. At first I was nervous but then I felt comfortable with her being there.... Very new for me lol.


----------



## samssimonsays

Goat Whisperer said:


> Love all the pics! Grats to Sweetened
> 
> @Samantha drawz you have some BBs? Please tell us about them!


Or Bottle babies?  Bumble Bees and Bottle babies.... both are BB's right?  

I did not get them but I have been "helping out" on a local goat farm and she had them. I had to watch the farm for a weekend, friday night, saturday morning and night and sunday morning. She had 20 milking goats and many, many more.  I don't know how she does it but it was such a great experience! And.... I now know I do not want more than 10 goats   BUT I am ready if I ever need to bottle feed! It wasn't as scary as I thought it would be! Still freaked out about the chance of pneumonia but I saw how fast they drank and their sounds and all was fine! The first time I did it I did one at a time and "almost died" (I am slightly serious but mostly exaggerating) .... there were 4 in the pen who were bottle babies. They are all still alive and no one ended up with pneumonia so I done good!


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Yes, I was talking about BB goats 
The OTHER BB story is cool though lol 

You will have more then ten goats within the next few years  We started with 2, that went right out the window! I won't say how many we have right now…

We freshened 10 does this year and bottle fed all with the exception of 3 kids. 1 was a single that we left on its dam. The other 2 were from a set of quads so we left two on/pulled two. Those kids can sure get crazy! I have mastered the art of bottle feeding. You should try holding five bottles at once.  

I have to admit, for the first few days I'm very OCD about feeding the newborns. 
Not just anybody is allowed to feed them. 

If you want to talk about crazy, we have a few adults that still love milk. Like really love milk. So much that they will put their whole head into the bucket with the milk up past their ears! Scares the daylights out of me and I have to pull them out of it


----------



## samssimonsays

Goat Whisperer said:


> Yes, I was talking about BB goats
> The OTHER BB story is cool though lol
> 
> You will have more then ten goats within the next few years  We started with 2, that went right out the window! I won't say how many we have right now…
> 
> We freshened 10 does this year and bottle fed all with the exception of 3 kids. 1 was a single that we left on its dam. The other 2 were from a set of quads so we left two on/pulled two. Those kids can sure get crazy! I have mastered the art of bottle feeding. You should try holding five bottles at once.
> 
> I have to admit, for the first few days I'm very OCD about feeding the newborns.
> Not just anybody is allowed to feed them.
> 
> If you want to talk about crazy, we have a few adults that still love milk. Like really love milk. So much that they will put their whole head into the bucket with the milk up past their ears! Scares the daylights out of me and I have to pull them out of it


My alpine just did that!!!! Head right into the bucket... and she wasn't a bottle baby!!!


----------



## madelynmccabe

Shea



Maggie



Maggie and Shea stealing treats!


----------



## TAH

Good pics and cute goats. One of your goats has my name. Welcome.


----------



## Latestarter

Greetings and welcome to BHY @madelynmccabe  Very pretty goats. Are they Nigerian Dwarfs? Glad you joined up. If you get a free second, maybe stop by the introductions thread and post a quick hello so everyone can say HI? Thanks for sharing the pics. We're all pic addicts, so feel free to post more as you will. Browse around  and make yourself at home.


----------



## GAF




----------



## GAF




----------



## samssimonsays




----------



## madelynmccabe

@Latestarter Thanks for the complements on my goats!  They are Nigerian Dwarf/Nubian babies (about 2 1/2 months old)! About to post an introduction thread!


----------



## Latestarter

Awwwww @GAF, those kids are beautiful! Thanks for sharing the pics!


----------



## madelynmccabe

@GAF Super cute goats! Love them!!


----------



## Ferguson K

All these cuties!


----------



## TAH

I am drueling over your goats.


----------



## Sweetened

Wow! Thanks!


----------



## Sumi

GAF said:


> View attachment 19458 View attachment 19453 View attachment 19455 View attachment 19456 View attachment 19457


Congrats @GAF for bagging this week's POW!


----------



## Latestarter

Congrats @GAF ! Way to go!


----------



## madelynmccabe

Yay @GAF!!


----------



## PocketfulOfBunnies

Here's a few of my bunnies


----------



## TAH

Your Bunny's are so cute. Welcome to byh.


----------



## PocketfulOfBunnies

TAH said:


> Your Bunny's are so cute. Welcome to byh.


Thank you


----------



## Poka_Doodle

gotta love the lobs


----------



## Latestarter

Greetings and welcome!


----------



## Sumi

Samantha drawz said:


> View attachment 19468 View attachment 19469


Congrats @Samantha drawz for bagging this week's POW!


----------



## Latestarter

Sam, you're becoming a regular here! Grats once again


----------



## samssimonsays

Latestarter said:


> Sam, you're becoming a regular here! Grats once again


Thanks!


----------



## MrsKuhn

Congrats @Samantha drawz


----------



## mamaperreca

Title:  Fresh out of the Oven!


----------



## Latestarter

Sorry mama... I don't see a pic?


----------



## Ferguson K




----------



## MrsKuhn

@mamaperreca - I can't see your picture either


----------



## samssimonsays

mamaperreca said:


> Title:  Fresh out of the Oven!


I saw it yesterday but it is no longer there....


----------



## mamaperreca

Weird... I still see it.  I am not sure what happened. Let's try it from another place.


----------



## Latestarter

Awwwww and here I was thinking cookies!  what a cutie and good momma!


----------



## Sumi

mamaperreca said:


> Weird... I still see it.  I am not sure what happened. Let's try it from another place.
> 
> View attachment 20036


Congrats @mamaperreca for bagging this week's POW!


----------



## Goatchaser

Dixiecup, Pontiac, and Buttercup, listed from top left to bottom.


----------



## luvmypets

I caught Rosie with the best face 
 


Geno strutting his stuff 


 

Clover and Ras playing in the field


 

Our new piggies


 

And finally my sheep aka the stinkers.


----------



## Latestarter

Sumi said:


> Congrats @mamaperreca for bagging this week's POW!



Grats @mamaperreca Not bad for a newbee!


----------



## Goatchaser

Pontiac STRETCHIN




From top left Dixicup, Pontiac, and Buttercup


 
The three of them on top of their playset


----------



## Goatchaser




----------



## Southern by choice

I'd like to nominate @ragdollcatlady   picture for POW!


----------



## TAH

Look at little blue eye and that brown face.


----------



## mamaperreca

Sumi said:


> Congrats @mamaperreca for bagging this week's POW!



Thanks! Fun!


----------



## Dage

For next week...if thats ok...


----------



## Sumi

Dage said:


> For next week...if thats ok...
> 
> View attachment 20158


Congrats @Dage for bagging this week's POW!


----------



## Latestarter

Way to go @Dage! Congrats!


----------



## Sumi

Southern by choice said:


> I'd like to nominate @ragdollcatlady   picture for POW!


Done @Southern by choice  Congrats @ragdollcatlady that is a great photo!


----------



## Jill Anway




----------



## Ferguson K

Connie and "her" kid


----------



## animalmom

Oh my word!  @Jill Anway has a two headed goat!


----------



## Latestarter

You beat me to it mom, I was gonna post the same thing!


----------



## misfitmorgan

The ever curious May


----------



## TAH

mine love to have there faces right up in the cam. Cute pic. (ella)?


----------



## misfitmorgan

TAH said:


> mine love to have there faces right up in the cam. Cute pic. (ella)?



Thanks and nope that May..Cou Blanc too lol. Ella is in the backround there...this pic is from like April.

I gotta get new pics and pics of the whole herd for you guys


----------



## TAH

misfitmorgan said:


> I gotta get new pics and pics of the whole herd for you guys


good


----------



## Dage

Wow! Really?!?


----------



## Ferguson K




----------



## Goatgirl47

So cute! Are you keeping him @Ferguson K?


----------



## Ferguson K

The plan is undecided. But he finally has a name.


----------



## Latestarter

Well??? He has a name? But you're keeping it a secret or something?  You know, once it has a name it's harder to get rid of... justsayin... 

Edit to say I just found his name (I think) on your journal thread... Mason in the Sky?


----------



## Ferguson K

That's it!


----------



## misfitmorgan

TAH said:


> good


Updated my journal and the wasting away thread with new pics.


----------



## Sumi

Ferguson K said:


> View attachment 20304
> 
> Connie and "her" kid


Congrats @Ferguson K for bagging this weeks' POW! Gosh, that kid is TINY!


----------



## misfitmorgan

Sunny Honey


----------



## Latestarter

Grats @Ferguson K   That really is a tiny little thing!


----------



## misfitmorgan

oh i got confused....i thought that was last weeks lol.

Congrats @Ferguson K


----------



## Ferguson K

Thanks! He was only a few days old in that picture.  Connie is also a BIG dog.


----------



## madelynmccabe

Just a few pictures of Maggie and Shea!!!! They are soooooo much fun and I'm so happy I decided to get goats!!!!!!


----------



## micah wotring

I know it looks messy in the calf pics but they had all kinds of fresh hay in another corner that they slept in. We were just about to clean it. IDK why I took pics before we cleaned but here they are.





Hamburger and her bull calf. (both sold now)





Ruff and Tuff and the does ear.





The cat... Is NOT... Amused...





Another pic of hamburger and her calf.

That's all folks!

micahsfarm.blogspot.com for more.

Thanks!

~MW


----------



## Ferguson K




----------



## Sumi

madelynmccabe said:


> View attachment 20564
> 
> View attachment 20565
> 
> View attachment 20566
> 
> View attachment 20567 View attachment 20568
> 
> Just a few pictures of Maggie and Shea!!!! They are soooooo much fun and I'm so happy I decided to get goats!!!!!!


Congrats @madelynmccabe for bagging this week's POW!


----------



## micah wotring

Congratulations! Goats are sooo cute!


----------



## DaisythePig




----------



## madelynmccabe

@Sumi thank you so much for awarding me the POW!!! Yay yay yay. And thanks @mikah wotring!


----------



## WantonWoodsman




----------



## Streakinstones




----------



## DebbieG




----------



## micah wotring

XD what happened to the mirror??


----------



## madelynmccabe




----------



## DebbieG

No damage, she just wanted to let that "other" goat know who was boss!


----------



## madelynmccabe

Some new POW submissions of Maggie and Shea


----------



## WantonWoodsman

madelynmccabe said:


> View attachment 21284
> 
> View attachment 21282
> 
> View attachment 21283
> 
> View attachment 21285
> 
> Some new POW submissions of Maggie and Shea


Your place looks awesome!


----------



## Support

madelynmccabe said:


> View attachment 21284
> 
> View attachment 21282
> 
> View attachment 21283
> 
> View attachment 21285
> 
> Some new POW submissions of Maggie and Shea



Congratulations @madelynmccabe for winning this week's POW!


----------



## madelynmccabe

Yay! And thank you @WantonWoodsman !!


----------



## micah wotring

Hey! Congrats!!


----------



## madelynmccabe

Thank you! @micah wotring


----------



## Green Acres Farm

madelynmccabe said:


> View attachment 21284
> 
> View attachment 21282
> 
> View attachment 21283
> 
> View attachment 21285
> 
> Some new POW submissions of Maggie and Shea


I LOVE your barn and hay feeder!!!! Did you make them?


----------



## madelynmccabe

@Green Acres Farm Yes! My dad and I built thier house and fence together and I built thier hay feeder, balance beam, and put together their rocks. It was quite the project earlier this year and overall really fun! I have learned a ton about building from my dad over the past three years!


----------



## Green Acres Farm

madelynmccabe said:


> @Green Acres Farm Yes! My dad and I built thier house and fence together and I built thier hay feeder, balance beam, and put together their rocks. It was quite the project earlier this year and overall really fun! I have learned a ton about building from my dad over the past three years!


I would love to see more pictures of it! Is it easy to clean?


----------



## micah wotring

I like it too @madelynmccabe . You aught to write an article on that.


----------



## madelynmccabe

That's a good idea @micah wotring I might look into that!!


----------



## madelynmccabe

@Green Acres Farm it is super easy to clean! Their house is a 10x6 building with a 2x6 storage closet to keep thier hay and feed in. They have a 6x6 sleeping area with thier inside hay and minerals and a 2x6 porch! Thier house takes one bag of pine shavings to fill and is cleaned every week. The goats love it and it is super easy to clean! Here are some pics below. 




 
Here is the frame. 



 
Getting the base ready!



 
All put together. 



 
Halfway there!



 
Finished product!!!


----------



## Green Acres Farm

madelynmccabe said:


> @Green Acres Farm it is super easy to clean! Their house is a 10x6 building with a 2x6 storage closet to keep thier hay and feed in. They have a 6x6 sleeping area with thier inside hay and minerals and a 2x6 porch! Thier house takes one bag of pine shavings to fill and is cleaned every week. The goats love it and it is super easy to clean! Here are some pics below.
> 
> View attachment 21316
> Here is the frame.
> 
> View attachment 21318
> Getting the base ready!
> 
> View attachment 21317
> All put together.
> 
> View attachment 21319
> Halfway there!
> 
> View attachment 21320
> Finished product!!!


I LOVE it! You should post a thread where people can show the goat (or other) animal houses they have made.


----------



## luvmypets

Got some new photos! 

Piggy rooting party 


 

Kevin O' Bacon asking if I have any food 


 

The gang watching to see if I brought any treats 


 

Tubby Mclard telling me that: No Im not part sheep. 




I have a feeling someone might ask what kind of pigs they are. These guys are mangalista pigs  

 Here we have the ruminant gang chilling


 

And finally a picture of baby Ras feat shadow making a weird face


----------



## micah wotring

Oh, Cool! I've researched about those! Didn't know you had some.


----------



## Support

luvmypets said:


> Got some new photos!
> 
> Piggy rooting party
> View attachment 21321
> 
> Kevin O' Bacon asking if I have any food
> View attachment 21322
> 
> The gang watching to see if I brought any treats
> View attachment 21323
> 
> Tubby Mclard telling me that: No Im not part sheep.
> View attachment 21324
> 
> I have a feeling someone might ask what kind of pigs they are. These guys are mangalista pigs
> 
> Here we have the ruminant gang chilling
> View attachment 21325
> 
> And finally a picture of baby Ras feat shadow making a weird face
> View attachment 21326



Congratulations @luvmypets for bagging this week's POW!


----------



## micah wotring

Congrats!


----------



## madelynmccabe

YAY @luvmypets congrats!


----------



## luvmypets

OOH thanks!


----------



## WantonWoodsman

That's one mighty fine badge/trophy you got there. Congrats!


----------



## TAH

Mrs white



 

Sugar baby


 

Daisy girl


 

Tasty asty wasty


----------



## micah wotring

Hey, @TAH , do you have any problems with the goat and chickens thing? Like bullying or the like?
Also, how do you feed them? My friend had a chicken coop inside his sisters goat paster and they busted down the door and ate most of a 50 pound bag of layer pellets! needless to say they were VERY sick for a long time.


----------



## TAH

micah wotring said:


> Hey, @TAH , do you have any problems with the goat and chickens thing? Like bullying or the like?
> Also, how do you feed them? My friend had a chicken coop inside his sisters goat paster and they busted down the door and ate most of a 50 pound bag of layer pellets! needless to say they were VERY sick for a long time.


No issues what so ever
We feed fodder so it is not a issue with them being together. If we fed normal chicken feed we would have issues.


----------



## SerenityRachel

Patches got an orange beard from eating pumpkin! I can't stop laughing!


----------



## samssimonsays

Scarlet The Nubian



Sadie the St. Pollie


 
Dixie the cat


 
Rumely the St. Pyrenees



Stella the Collie


 
Dixie the cat



Rumely the St. Pyrenees


 
Sadie, Stella and Rumely 



Lazy sunday



Rumely


----------



## samssimonsays

Sadie



 
Rumely, Sadie and Stella



Rumely



Sadie, Rumely and Stella


----------



## frustratedearthmother

St. Pollie - I love that!  St. Bernard, Pyr, and Collie -what else would you call it?


----------



## samssimonsays

frustratedearthmother said:


> St. Pollie - I love that!  St. Bernard, Pyr, and Collie -what else would you call it?


Hahaha Yes! I am against designer breeds personally but they needed a name  St. Paul, MN is also not that far away and our capital.  They have their own hashtag on Instagram/twitter and everything.


----------



## HomeOnTheRange

Way to go luvmypets


----------



## Support

SerenityRachel said:


> View attachment 21657 Patches got an orange beard from eating pumpkin! I can't stop laughing!



Awesome photo @SerenityRachel ! You won this week's POW.


----------



## Latestarter

Fantastic choice! Congrats @SerenityRachel ! Love the pumpkin colored beard


----------



## SerenityRachel

Support said:


> Awesome photo @SerenityRachel ! You won this week's POW.


Thank you!!


----------



## samssimonsays

Congrats!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Congrats - she is a cutie!


----------



## madelynmccabe

Congrats!


----------



## HomeOnTheRange

Congrats @SerenityRachel! Great Pic


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Was going through some old pics, saw a few that I just had to post!
"First Moments"





Millie and her kid Trouble 


 

 
@Southern by choice


----------



## Southern by choice

Oh what memories!


----------



## Support

TAH said:


> Mrs white
> View attachment 21561
> 
> Sugar baby
> View attachment 21562
> 
> Daisy girl
> View attachment 21563
> 
> Tasty asty wasty
> View attachment 21564





TAH said:


> Mrs white
> View attachment 21561
> 
> Sugar baby
> View attachment 21562
> 
> Daisy girl
> View attachment 21563
> 
> Tasty asty wasty
> View attachment 21564




Congratulations @TAH for winning this week's POW.


----------



## Latestarter

Grats @TAH Don't know if you'll see it as I guess you're North bound and down...


----------



## TAH

Latestarter said:


> Grats @TAH Don't know if you'll see it as I guess you're North bound and down...


Thanks!
Yes just got into seward to day


----------



## Ferguson K

Congratulations!


----------



## madelynmccabe

Yay!


----------



## Support

Goat Whisperer said:


> Was going through some old pics, saw a few that I just had to post!
> "First Moments"
> View attachment 21775
> 
> Millie and her kid Trouble
> View attachment 21776 View attachment 21777
> @Southern by choice



Congratulations @goatwhisperer! Your photo "First Moments" wins this week's POW!


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Awesome! Thanks!


----------



## Ferguson K

Way to go GW!


----------



## Goat Whisperer

It sure does bring back some memories!
That was our first goat kidding ever.


----------



## Green Acres Farm




----------



## Ferguson K




----------



## TAH

@Ferguson K He is so adorable!!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Too cute!


----------



## DutchBunny03




----------



## Lewanu-mom16

My friend and one of our hens Isabella lol


----------



## Lewanu-mom16

lewanu my therapy pet!


----------



## Support

Green Acres Farm said:


> View attachment 22360



Congratulations @Green Acres Farm ! You got POW for this week.


----------



## Green Acres Farm

Support said:


> Congratulations @Green Acres Farm ! You got POW for this week.


Thank you!


----------



## HomeOnTheRange

Congrats @Green Acres Farm!!!


----------



## Ferguson K

Congrats!


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Congrats


----------



## DutchBunny03

Great job @Green Acres Farm!!


----------



## luvmypets

Congrats! Love the picture!


----------



## micah wotring

Congratulations! I really like tri-color animals! (especially chickens XD google jubilee orpington)


----------



## Support

Lewanu-mom16 said:


> My friend and one of our hens Isabella lol



This looks fun! Congrats @Lewanu-mom16 ! You won this week's POW.


----------



## Ferguson K

Clark learning how to display. He tries!


----------



## madelynmccabe

A few entries of Maggie and Shea!


----------



## Sandy christen

elevan said:


> Calling all BYH'ers - We're looking for your submissions for Picture of the Week (POW)!
> 
> We'll be posting the POW on Sundays / Mondays, so you still have time to get in your submission.
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> For those that are new to the forum and submitting pictures for the POW here are a few tips:
> 1. We pick a new picture on Sunday evening to Monday morning.
> 2. We really can't use a POW with humans in it, but if we can crop the person out and use the critter we'll consider it.
> 3. We'll ask for new submissions every week but we also consider all pictures previously submitted so there is no need to resubmit pictures that you've sent us before.
> 4. You can post the pictures here on this thread for submission.
> 5. Feel free to give your photos a "name / title" so we can reference it when posting
> 
> ************************************************************************************************


----------



## Sandy christen




----------



## Lewanu-mom16

Support said:


> This looks fun! Congrats @Lewanu-mom16 ! You won this week's POW.


Omg! I was busy past few days I didn't even notice! Omg thank u so much lol!


----------



## Sandy christen

Your welcome  but for what


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Kinder Buck:


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Handsome boy FEM!


----------



## Lewanu-mom16

Sandy christen said:


> Your welcome  but for what


Sorry I won pow and was trying to thank mods for that honor and wasnt aware this comment ended up here lol


----------



## luvmypets




----------



## Sandy christen

So how do you know if you gwy picture of week


----------



## micah wotring

Sandy christen said:


> So how do you know if you gwy picture of week


The mods will quote your post in this thread and also tag you saying you won. When you go to the home page your pic will be there for all to see.


----------



## samssimonsays

Scarlet



Rumely



Rebel


 
The Blazing Acres girls.


----------



## Support

samssimonsays said:


> View attachment 23145
> Scarlet
> View attachment 23146
> Rumely
> View attachment 23147
> Rebel
> View attachment 23148
> The Blazing Acres girls.




There were sooo many awesome pics for this week but we couldn't resist the cuteness of Scarlet. Congrats @samssimonsays !


----------



## Ferguson K

Congrats Sam!


----------



## samssimonsays

Thank you @Ferguson K


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Yay SAM!  Congrats!


----------



## micah wotring

Congrats!


----------



## OneFineAcre

frustratedearthmother said:


> Kinder Buck:
> 
> View attachment 23065


Nice buck


----------



## madelynmccabe

Yay!! Congrats!


----------



## Support

luvmypets said:


> View attachment 23068
> 
> View attachment 23069



Congrats @luvmypets ! You won this week's POW.


----------



## samssimonsays

Congrats Luv!


----------



## luvmypets

Support said:


> Congrats @luvmypets ! You won this week's POW.


Thank you!


----------



## micah wotring

Great pic! Congrats.


----------



## Green Acres Farm




----------



## CntryBoy777

Comet gets Airborne


.....

....and also supports Cancer Awareness Month....


----------



## purplequeenvt

"Cricket"




"Dulci"




"Camouflage Chicken"


----------



## Support

Green Acres Farm said:


> View attachment 23579



Congrats @Green Acres Farm for winning this week's POW.


----------



## Bruce

luvmypets said:


> View attachment 23068



So THAT'S how you get the wool/alpaca blend!



Green Acres Farm said:


> View attachment 23579


Oh look, a cute little Holstein


----------



## Latestarter

Congrats @Green Acres Farm !


----------



## Green Acres Farm

Thank you!


----------



## NH homesteader

@purplequeenvt what breed is Dulci? She is beautiful!


----------



## madelynmccabe

Yay @Green Acres Farm


----------



## micah wotring

Congrats!!!


----------



## samssimonsays

Congrats!


----------



## samssimonsays

Mailey




Dugan and Nash



Milo



Rumely @ 8 weeks old



The gang thinking they were getting something yummy, they got love and were disappointed 



This beautiful fall evening with Stella


----------



## samssimonsays

Sadie




Stella



Dixie



Tilda



Dugan with a young Stella Photobombing


 
Rebel



A younger Rumely



Stella



Dixie



Rebel


----------



## purplequeenvt

NH homesteader said:


> @purplequeenvt what breed is Dulci? She is beautiful!



She is a Shetland. Her pattern is "katmoget" which is known as "badger-face" in other breeds.


----------



## Southern by choice

Green Acres Farm said:


> View attachment 23579



She is pretty!


----------



## Southern by choice

There are always so many great submissions! 
It is fun to scroll through!


----------



## Green Acres Farm

Southern by choice said:


> She is pretty!


Thank you! I think so, too.

She's the one who the AGS said they could register for $113.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Comet doing his 'Joe Cool' impression..........here is Comet in 'Stance'.............and a 'Contented' Lightning.......


----------



## Support

samssimonsays said:


> Mailey
> View attachment 23824
> Dugan and Nash
> View attachment 23825
> Milo
> View attachment 23826
> Rumely @ 8 weeks old
> View attachment 23827
> The gang thinking they were getting something yummy, they got love and were disappointed
> View attachment 23828
> This beautiful fall evening with Stella
> View attachment 23829



Congrats @samssimonsays ! This photo is so cute.




Great job everyone! All your photos are sooo lovely.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Beat Out by a Buzzing Bunny!!.....Wonderful job @samssimonsays !!!....Great Pics!!


----------



## countrygirl1178




----------



## CntryBoy777

countrygirl1178 said:


> View attachment 24074


Are those Royal Palm?


----------



## countrygirl1178

Yes the three bigger ones are 4 months old and the smallest is 3 months old I recently confirmed that I have two hens one tom (heard and saw him gobble) and the youngest I suspect is a tom lots of displaying but haven't heard it gobble yet


----------



## CntryBoy777

My Mom and Dad had a pair many yrs ago....really Nice birds!....sure Hope they do Well for ya!!


----------



## countrygirl1178

CntryBoy777 when I bought them there weren't sexed and I really wanted a tom so I bought all four hoping to increase my odds that at least one of the four was a tom and it paid off if the youngest is a tom I will be selling him


----------



## micah wotring

congrats @samssimonsays !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## luvmypets




----------



## luvmypets




----------



## Green Acres Farm

Ginger was killed by a UPS truck last night. 
It was instant.
She is only 10 months old.
I want her back.


----------



## CntryBoy777

So sorry to hear that!!....and I know it will take a while to put it behind ya....I lost the only German shepard at about the same age by a dump truck...that was 50yrs ago and I still think of her every once in a while...Best dog I ever had...bar none!!....my Like is for the pic...not the situation....Beautiful Girl!!


----------



## NH homesteader

Oh I am so sorry


----------



## TAH

She looks like such a sweet,
Sorry you lost her.


----------



## TAH

@luvmypets your alpacas are so cute.


----------



## micah wotring

Oh, that sucks.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Green Acres Farm said:


> Ginger was killed by a UPS truck last night.
> It was instant.
> She is only 10 months old.
> I want her back.
> 
> View attachment 24107 View attachment 24108


So sorry


----------



## Latestarter

Truly sorry for your loss @Green Acres Farm  That really sux.


----------



## luvmypets

Bear


----------



## Bruce

If we put him next to my black alpaca we would have a Teddy Bear


----------



## Southern by choice




----------



## TAH




----------



## Green Acres Farm




----------



## countrygirl1178

Yes i too am sorry  to hear about your loss I lost my soul mate pet he was only 2 years old.......6 months ago he went one time to a place on the property  that he had never went to before and got hit by a car.....but I'm sure there is a lot of love to go around so share the wealth my daughter knew I needed a new shadow so Montana came into my life he thinks he is a paper weight sometimes


----------



## countrygirl1178

My hubs and I were going to get a steer or two for food in the spring but after taking care of the neighbors 3 horses for a little we decided to get 2 sheep less clean up


----------



## TAH

@Green Acres Farm witch dog is the one you just posted?


----------



## Green Acres Farm

TAH said:


> @Green Acres Farm witch dog is the one you just posted?


Snowflake is the Great Pyrenees in the last pic.


----------



## TAH

Green Acres Farm said:


> Snowflake is the Great Pyrenees in the last pic.


Oh okay.


----------



## Support

CntryBoy777 said:


> Comet doing his 'Joe Cool' impression....View attachment 24062......here is Comet in 'Stance'...View attachment 24064..........and a 'Contented' Lightning....View attachment 24065...



Congratulations @CntryBoy777 !

This photo won this week's POW


----------



## Bruce

Bravo @CntryBoy777 !!!!!!


----------



## TAH

GREAT...!!!

Cute pic


----------



## frustratedearthmother

YaY!  Love it!


----------



## micah wotring

Congrats!!


----------



## CntryBoy777

I appreciate it very Much!!and your Kind words are Treasured....Lightning is truly a Ham!!


----------



## Latestarter

Grats! Great pic


----------



## Beekissed

Farm dog, enjoying the season!


----------



## tdurant




----------



## Latestarter

Glad to see I'm not the only one who walks out on the deck in stocking feet...


----------



## Support

tdurant said:


> View attachment 24343 View attachment 24344



Congrats @tdurant for winning this week's POW. This photo is awesome:


----------



## Green Acres Farm




----------



## CntryBoy777

@tdurant Congradulation!!!....really  Nice pair for Sure!!..


----------



## Beekissed

Green Acres Farm said:


> View attachment 24625



Pure puppy joy right there....you can tell they just love being a dog in the dirt!


----------



## Lanthanum

Happy for a Meal :-D

 First Day Inside: Meeting the Cat

 Catching a Ride  

 First Day Letting Mamma Graze

 My Doeling: Scout (now eight months old)

 Birth Night One

 Proud Mamma: Bonnie

 My Doe: Bonnie

 My Mini Donkey: Ollie (recently taken by a seizure :'(

 My Billy: Clyde

 and those are the pictures I could upload of my babies :-D 
Hope you like them


----------



## Sumi

purplequeenvt said:


> "Camouflage Chicken"


Congrats @purplequeenvt for bagging this week's POW!


----------



## Bruce

Way to go @purplequeenvt ! It is a very pretty chicken.


----------



## Mikethepigman

Bantam chick's playing hide and seek


----------



## CntryBoy777

@purplequeenvt really nice Pic...Congradulations!!


----------



## luvmypets




----------



## TAH




----------



## The Old Ram-Australia

G'day, we just received the latest picture of Penny's visit to Santa..Merry Christmas to you all....T.O.R.


----------



## Bruce




----------



## Goat Whisperer

Looks like someone finally got his Pyr 

Congrats


----------



## Latestarter

Congrats Bruce! Your wife is gonna just love the new spots on the seat fabric from drool...   How much did he get on the side of your head/face while you were driving? Love the face!


----------



## Bruce

Goat Whisperer said:


> Looks like someone finally got his Pyr
> 
> Congrats


Yep 

http://www.backyardherds.com/threads/bruces-journal.34651/page-13#post-461801


Latestarter said:


> Congrats Bruce! Your wife is gonna just love the new spots on the seat fabric from drool...   How much did he get on the side of your head/face while you were driving? Love the face!



Merlin was raised as a guardian dog, always lived outside the house and still will so no new spots on the seat fabric. No drool on the side of my face or head but he managed some on the seat backs


----------



## Sumi

Lanthanum said:


> Happy for a Meal :-DView attachment 24818 First Day Inside: Meeting the CatView attachment 24817 Catching a Ride  View attachment 24816 First Day Letting Mamma GrazeView attachment 24815 My Doeling: Scout (now eight months old)View attachment 24814 Birth Night OneView attachment 24813 Proud Mamma: BonnieView attachment 24812 My Doe: BonnieView attachment 24811 My Mini Donkey: Ollie (recently taken by a seizure :'(View attachment 24810 My Billy: ClydeView attachment 24809 and those are the pictures I could upload of my babies :-D
> Hope you like them


Congrats @Lanthanum for bagging this week's POW!


----------



## Bruce

Congrats @Lanthanum !!

For which of the many cute pictures??


----------



## Latestarter

Congrats @Lanthanum


----------



## TAH

Way to go!!


----------



## TAH

Bruce said:


> Congrats @Lanthanum !!
> 
> For which of the many cute pictures??


----------



## Lanthanum

Thanks so much everyone You all have adorably cute animals too! ❤️


----------



## purplequeenvt

Suprise Baby Girl




"Smile" (Garbanzo, Shetland ram lamb)




Turtle Bean


----------



## Latestarter

LOVE IT! Great sub for POW!  Could be used for a "caption this" as well


----------



## madelynmccabe




----------



## Sumi

purplequeenvt said:


> Turtle Bean



Congrats @purplequeenvt for bagging this week's POW!


----------



## micah wotring

Congrats!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Congradulations @purplequeenvt Great Pic!!


----------



## Lanthanum

Congrats


----------



## samssimonsays

Tilda




Dixie and Stella



Dugan



Stella comforting her daughter Sadie who was feeling crummy



Everyone be jealous of Dixie Kitties possy



Sadie



Dixie 


 
Stella


----------



## micah wotring

@samssimonsays Haha, for a second I thought that the chair leg was ON the cat! XD First I was like why is the cat there but that soon changed to how the heck did it get there?! XD I see it now.

Really though, great pix!


----------



## samssimonsays

hahahaha thanks! @micah wotring


----------



## NH homesteader

That picture of Stella and Sadie


----------



## Bruce

Congratulations @purplequeenvt, second time in 3 weeks!!!!


----------



## Beekissed

Jake takes a well deserved rest in the gloaming.  The life of a homestead dog is a good one!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

@Beekissed I love that pic!!


Congrats @purplequeenvt!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

@samssimonsays Tilda reminds me of Latte, my Alpine mix doe!


----------



## Sumi

samssimonsays said:


> Tilda
> View attachment 25849


Congrats @samssimonsays for bagging this week's POW!


----------



## Beekissed

I LOVED that pic!!!  Looks like she's talking!


----------



## Frolic&Malarkey

I hope chickens are okay to post! I just got goats last week, so I don't have a lot of photos yet. These are some of my young pullets roosting on my Anatolian, who is taking a nap after a long night guarding them from predators.

The safest chickens in Texas!


----------



## Beekissed

I LOVE that pic....I may even share that thing on BYC, where they think dogs can't be expected to be around chickens without killing them.


----------



## Frolic&Malarkey

Feel free! I'm on BYC, too, as Mims. You've been a tremendous help with deep litter.


----------



## Bruce

I'm pretty sure that a herd of chickens "roosting" on a LGD is "permitted" 

I vote for @Frolic&Malarkey's picture to win this week, no other entries needed!


----------



## Latestarter

Grats @samssimonsays and very nice chicken submission @Frolic&Malarkey


----------



## SFogg

mama and her first baby!!!


----------



## Bruce

That first picture is downright scary @SFogg !!

Cute Mama and baby


----------



## HomeOnTheRange

Great pics @SFogg, reminds me of my cattle days!


----------



## Goat Whisperer

HomeOnTheRange said:


> Great pics @SFogg, reminds me of my cattle days!


You should consider starting a journal! 
I see you post here and there, we (the forum) would love to here about your journey 


Please?!


----------



## Green Acres Farm




----------



## Green Acres Farm

Sweet Baby Ginger


----------



## Sumi

SFogg said:


> mama and her first baby!!!
> View attachment 26260


Congrats @SFogg for bagging this week's POW!

That first pic in your post made me laugh! You should submit it for the caption contests.


----------



## Latestarter

Grats @SFogg !


----------



## HomeOnTheRange

Congrats @SFogg!  I really like that picture.  It is great with the white out background, then the fence line, the contrast of green on the ground and in her mouth, plus being able to see the snow falling against the darker calf.


----------



## SFogg

Thank You!!!!!


----------



## SFogg




----------



## Green Acres Farm




----------



## Dolorosa

Here's a picture of our nigerian dwarf buck, finn, saying hi to the ducks.


----------



## Sumi

SFogg said:


> View attachment 26467


Congrats @SFogg for bagging this week's POW!


----------



## micah wotring

Sumi said:


> Congrats @SFogg for bagging this week's POW!


Good job! I like that picture too


----------



## Sumi

Dolorosa said:


> Here's a picture of our nigerian dwarf buck, finn, saying hi to the ducks.View attachment 26976


Congrats @Dolorosa for bagging this week's POW!


----------



## Latestarter

Congrats @Dolorosa


----------



## micah wotring

Congrats!


----------



## Ferguson K




----------



## Ferguson K




----------



## micah wotring

Ferguson K said:


> View attachment 27367


Woah! Talk about green!


----------



## Ferguson K

micah wotring said:


> Woah! Talk about green!



In some places.  We are still planting in others.


----------



## Dolorosa

Sumi said:


> Congrats @Dolorosa for bagging this week's POW!


Just saw this. Thanks! When does my picture show up on the Home site? I still see green acres picture.


----------



## Latestarter

Go to your browser "tools" and select security/options or whatever your browser has and clear your cache.


----------



## Sumi

Ferguson K said:


> View attachment 27366


Congrats @Ferguson K for getting this week's POW!


----------



## Bruce

Congratulations @Ferguson K !


----------



## Latestarter

Grats Kate! That's one pretty goat.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Congradulations K!!   really Great pic...


----------



## Ferguson K

Thanks y'all!


----------



## HomeOnTheRange

Woot @Ferguson K!  That is a great pic.


----------



## purplequeenvt

"River"




New Momma




"Thula"


----------



## Support

Congratulations @purplequeenvt! Your "New Momma" pic is this week's POW!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Way to Go @purplequeenvt !!.....Great Pic....


----------



## Latestarter

Congrats @purplequeenvt !


----------



## Chickens

star and charlie 

 baby chicks

stevie


----------



## HomeOnTheRange

I would nominate the last one for the Caption contest!


----------



## NH homesteader

Peppermint, mini alpine


----------



## StarSpangledNubians

Lobo



 


Anime


----------



## HomeOnTheRange

Great pic there @SandyNubians!  Also welcome to BYH!  So glad to have you with us.


----------



## micah wotring

SandyNubians said:


> Lobo
> 
> View attachment 28074
> 
> 
> Anime
> 
> View attachment 28075


That first one...he looks so shocked!! lol


----------



## Thatdaywewokeupasfarmers

A tisket, a tasket, a baby bunny basket


----------



## Thatdaywewokeupasfarmers

Bunny Butts!


----------



## Thatdaywewokeupasfarmers

"Caspian"


----------



## Chickens

Bunny butt


----------



## Sumi

NH homesteader said:


> Peppermint, mini alpineView attachment 28018


Congrats @NH homesteader for bagging this week's POW!


----------



## NH homesteader

Aw thanks!


----------



## Chickens

Sumi said:


> Congrats @NH homesteader for bagging this week's POW!


 YAY!! Congats NHhomesteader


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Congrats!  I love that pic!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Great pic NH!!...sorry bout being Late, but Congrats!!


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Congratulations- great pic!


----------



## NH homesteader

Thanks guys. I'll be sure to give her an extra handful of alfalfa pellets tomorrow, since she's famous and all


----------



## micah wotring

Congrats!



NH homesteader said:


> Thanks guys. I'll be sure to give her an extra handful of alfalfa pellets tomorrow, since she's famous and all


XD


----------



## Chickens

Moon being a camera hog


----------



## Green Acres Farm




----------



## Sumi

Green Acres Farm said:


> View attachment 28638


Congrats @Green Acres Farm for bagging this week's POW!


----------



## Chickens

Congrats green acres farm


----------



## Green Acres Farm

Thank you!


----------



## HomeOnTheRange

Congrats @Green Acres Farm on the POW.  Such a tiny little one!


----------



## Bruce

Too cute! Congrats


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Congratulations!


----------



## Thatdaywewokeupasfarmers

Call Santa. I found a replacement reindeer!


----------



## animalmom

Great picture @Thatdaywewokeupasfarmers!  Needs to be a POW!!!!


----------



## Thatdaywewokeupasfarmers

Aw thanks, @animalmom! She's a character.


----------



## Bruce

Flying goat!


----------



## samssimonsays

Scarlet the Nubian


----------



## HomeOnTheRange

@samssimonsays, that picture needs to be in the Caption Contest!!


----------



## samssimonsays




----------



## samssimonsays




----------



## samssimonsays




----------



## Sumi

Thatdaywewokeupasfarmers said:


> Call Santa. I found a replacement reindeer!View attachment 28967


Congrats @Thatdaywewokeupasfarmers for bagging this week's POW!


----------



## Bruce

Great choice Sumi!

Congrats @Thatdaywewokeupasfarmers


----------



## Thatdaywewokeupasfarmers

Thank you so much! Yay!


----------



## TAH

Congrats!

Great pix


----------



## luvmypets




----------



## Latestarter

Ahhh the herding instinct is hard to squelch... Look at that intense stare down!


----------



## Bruce

Checking for pasty butt?


----------



## Thatdaywewokeupasfarmers

Cute picture! Our dog loved the chicks last year when they were small. But now they just get on her nerves! She chases them around barking at them. Just like siblings...


----------



## Chickens




----------



## Sumi

luvmypets said:


> View attachment 29159


Congrats @luvmypets for bagging this week's POW!


----------



## samssimonsays

Congrats @luvmypets !!!


----------



## luvmypets

Thanks @Sumi


----------



## Chickens

Congrats luvmypets


----------



## Green Acres Farm




----------



## Bruce

Another good choice @Sumi, congrats @luvmypets, seems things are going well for you lately


----------



## Sumi

Green Acres Farm said:


> View attachment 29439


Congrats @Green Acres Farm for getting this week's POW!


----------



## Louie Farrell

Hello!
This is my first post here and I'm glad to present Ruby. Our first lamb, born last year.


----------



## Bruce

Louie Farrell said:


> Hello!
> This is my first post here and I'm glad to present Ruby. Our first lamb, born last year.


You sure that isn't a stuffed animal?? So cute!

 from the Eastern side of this side of "the Pond"! We have other members in the UK, always nice to have a "worldwide" membership and perspective.


----------



## Bruce

Sumi said:


> Congrats @Green Acres Farm for getting this week's POW!


Congratulations @Green Acres Farm !


----------



## luvmypets




----------



## Sumi

Louie Farrell said:


> Hello!
> This is my first post here and I'm glad to present Ruby. Our first lamb, born last year.


Congrats @Louie Farrell for getting this week's POW! And


----------



## luvmypets

Awesome picture @Louie Farrell such a cutie!


----------



## luvmypets

Brutus





Saying hi to the new additions


----------



## Latestarter

Congrats @Louie Farrell and welcome to BYH. Very nice looking lamb!


----------



## Ashlee

My twin girls on their first day home  

 


This is our little buck with them big beautiful blue eyes.


----------



## Bruce

Already volunteering to help with the wood stove! Gotta love a kid that offers to help. 

 !!!


----------



## Latestarter

Love blue eyes...


----------



## newton the goat

Lily my little photogenic girl 


And her twin sister mabel


----------



## bgundersen

This is my Alpine doe that was bred to a Saanen buck and her recently born QUADS.  We put collars on the first born male and female for registration purposes until they can be tattoed.  After we weighed them, they were a combined weight of 32 pounds...The biggest was over ten pounds and the smallest was over five.  Interestingly enough, turns out there are two sets of identical twins...


----------



## Bruce

Jackpot!


----------



## Ferguson K




----------



## luvmypets

My twin lambs Stella(natural colored) and Brutus(white)


----------



## Sumi

Ashlee said:


> View attachment 30294My twin girls on their first day home  View attachment 30295 View attachment 30296
> This is our little buck with them big beautiful blue eyes.


Congrats @Ashlee for getting this week's POW!


----------



## HaloRabbits




----------



## Ashlee

Sumi said:


> Congrats @Ashlee for getting this week's POW!


Thanks


----------



## Thatdaywewokeupasfarmers

Juniper


----------



## Bruce

Congrats @Ashlee !


----------



## Sumi

newton the goat said:


> Lily my little photogenic girl View attachment 30638
> And her twin sister mabel
> View attachment 30642 View attachment 30641


Congrats @newton the goat for getting this week's POW!


----------



## newton the goat

Sumi said:


> Congrats @newton the goat for getting this week's POW!


Thanks you so much


----------



## Bruce

Yea!! I told you those 2 pics with your sister were POW worthy! Congrats!!


----------



## Cloverleaf Farm

Rizzo, ewe lamb.



 
Cornelius, ram lamb, using mom as a jungle gym.


----------



## Bruce

Cute! What is it with these critters stomping all over their moms?? Must not hurt or I'm sure they would find themselves on the ground quick enough.


----------



## Cloverleaf Farm

Bruce said:


> Cute! What is it with these critters stomping all over their moms?? Must not hurt or I'm sure they would find themselves on the ground quick enough.


LOL right? the ultimate massage maybe? The lambs in the other pen have a big tire they like to play on, maybe I should get another tire to give this momma a break!


----------



## Cloverleaf Farm

Cornelius, who has earned himself a pass on freezer camp, and gets to stay as a wether, to be a buddy for our ram, because of his sweet and curious nature, has decided that Cozmo, our Border Collie MUST be another sheep, and should play with him.  What you can't see in the photo, is that Cornelius is licking Cozmo's nose...LOL  the dog did NOT know what to think of THAT!  <3


----------



## TAH

Radar loves his pig


----------



## newton the goat

Caption: "I'm done..."  this is my little "mule" lol, when he doesn't want to move... you can't make him.


----------



## samssimonsays

newton the goat said:


> Caption: "I'm done..."  this is my little "mule" lol, when he doesn't want to move... you can't make him.View attachment 31092


THIS IS AMAZING!


----------



## samssimonsays

Baby Ralphie half Alpine, half Nubian with guest appearances from Stella the Collie, his dog.


----------



## casportpony

I love all of the pictures!


----------



## Gorman Farm

I've got an itch and I can't quite reach it.


----------



## Sumi

Congrats @samssimonsays for getting this week's POW!


----------



## The Egg Lady

Snickers in a bit of a predicament


----------



## TAH

First time mama!


----------



## Bruce

Congrats Sam!!!!!!


----------



## luvmypets




----------



## Sumi

TAH said:


> First time mama!
> View attachment 31418


Congrats @TAH for getting this week's POW!


----------



## TAH

Sumi said:


> Congrats @TAH for getting this week's POW!


Thank you!!!


----------



## Thatdaywewokeupasfarmers

My goats are truly a wish come true.


----------



## animalmom

@Thatdaywewokeupasfarmers, if I could give your post a thousand "like" I would.


----------



## Thatdaywewokeupasfarmers

Aw, thanks @animalmom!


----------



## Alyssa McDaniel

My beautiful Timber


----------



## Alyssa McDaniel

My goaty-goat-goat,Pedro, enjoying a Sunday afternoon nap.


----------



## Thatdaywewokeupasfarmers

@Alyssa McDaniel Pedro looks like he's a charmer. Cracked me up! Also:


----------



## bjjohns

Whole herd last fall.


----------



## bjjohns

In the goatastoga last week.


----------



## luvmypets

Curious pig 


 

Bear


----------



## Sumi

luvmypets said:


> View attachment 31541
> 
> View attachment 31542
> 
> View attachment 31543


Congrats @luvmypets for getting this week's POW!


----------



## luvmypets

Sumi said:


> Congrats @luvmypets for getting this week's POW!


Aw shucks, thank you


----------



## HomeOnTheRange

@luvmypets congrats on POW!


----------



## bjjohns

@luvmypets congratulations!


----------



## purplequeenvt

Fern and Carly


----------



## Blackdog043




----------



## Dozclan12

My third Golden Retriever.  Love having her in my back yard..keeps those hawks away from my chickens!   Up a canyon in this photo.


----------



## LocoYokel

Ella: Daydreaming of weaning day...


----------



## Dozclan12

Jack, a mini goldendoodle. Very good around the chickens.


----------



## MikeLM

J7 aka Nutmeg


----------



## DwayneNLiz

Dozclan12 said:


> My third Golden Retriever.  Love having her in my back yard..keeps those hawks away from my chickens!   Up a canyon in this photo.
> 
> View attachment 32202


i recognize that egg basket!~ you changed your name! lol



MikeLM said:


> View attachment 32419
> 
> J7 aka Nutmeg


you did too though not by much


----------



## Thatdaywewokeupasfarmers

Lawn service


----------



## Thatdaywewokeupasfarmers

Sister cuddles


----------



## lcertuche

My Secret Garden


----------



## Slipperygoose

I'd like to submit a photo: this is Thorney, my 6 week old Nigerian Dwarf wether. ❤️


----------



## eggbert420




----------



## DwayneNLiz

early morning visitor ( he is not mine )


----------



## FishMtFarm

First time moms and their babies from Fish Mountain Farm


 

 
If your happy and you know it....


----------



## Sumi

purplequeenvt said:


> Fern and Carly


Congrats @purplequeenvt for getting this week's POW! That is a stunning shot btw


----------



## Dozclan12

CONGRATULATIONS!!


----------



## BlessedBGoats

Queen of the dog house!
Nubian/Nigerian doe


----------



## BlessedBGoats

Up close and personal!


----------



## BlessedBGoats

Weeds!!! Yum, yum!


----------



## luvmypets




----------



## HomeOnTheRange

Congrats on POW @purplequeenvt! Really like the color depth of you picture...


----------



## Thatdaywewokeupasfarmers

Hiding under Mommy. Dirt bikes are scary!


----------



## Sumi

LocoYokel said:


> Ella: Daydreaming of weaning day...View attachment 32323


Congrats @LocoYokel for getting this week's POW!


----------



## TheKindaFarmGal

Congrats on POW! Nice pic!!

Here's a submission. One of my dogs - Cookie - when she was a tiny, adorable puppy. I had told her to "sit".


----------



## LocoYokel

Thank You!!


----------



## 2MorrosDream

This is Sam.


----------



## TAH

2MorrosDream said:


> This is Sam.


There is no pic


----------



## bjjohns

Silvy being milked today.


----------



## Mother Hen




----------



## Thatdaywewokeupasfarmers

I fell in love with her the second I saw her. I think it might be mutual.


----------



## CruellaAZ

This is Nicki.  I saw her face and had to have her.


----------



## Bruce

cool color!


----------



## bjjohns

Looking good!


----------



## Sumi

Thatdaywewokeupasfarmers said:


> I fell in love with her the second I saw her. I think it might be mutual.View attachment 34873


Congrats @Thatdaywewokeupasfarmers for getting this week's POW!


----------



## Bruce

Congrats @Thatdaywewokeupasfarmers !!


----------



## TheKindaFarmGal

Adorable pic, @Thatdaywewokeupasfarmers! Good job! And also I love your username.


----------



## luvmypets

I apologize if I repost some, it is hard to keep up with all the pics I post lol. These are just some of my favorites.


----------



## Thatdaywewokeupasfarmers

Thank you! I'm so excited!


----------



## Thatdaywewokeupasfarmers

luvmypets said:


> I apologize if I repost some, it is hard to keep up with all the pics I post lol. These are just some of my favorites.
> View attachment 35102
> 
> View attachment 35103
> 
> View attachment 35104
> 
> View attachment 35105



I love the one with Mamma and the babies eating all lined up! Too cute!


----------



## Dozclan12

When I put a photo up, it will be of a chicken, or a dog and a chicken.


----------



## luvmypets

My favorite lamb from this season, little Simon hiding in the tall grass


----------



## luvmypets




----------



## Bruce

Hey that last one looks just what (I imagine) Teddy will look like soon!


----------



## Sumi

luvmypets said:


> View attachment 35408
> 
> View attachment 35409
> 
> View attachment 35410


Congrats @luvmypets for getting this week's POW!


----------



## Bruce

Congrats @luvmypets! You have so many subjects to choose from!


----------



## bjjohns




----------



## Bruce

That is a lot of happy looking goats @bjjohns!


----------



## bjjohns

Nobody wanted to play on the playground today. You can see it in the background.


----------



## 2MorrosDream

2MorrosDream said:


> This is Sam.


----------



## 2MorrosDream

These are my 3-4 wk old Swedish Flower Hens. 2 are crested and 2 are not.


----------



## 2MorrosDream

This is Blackjack our pygmy goat.


----------



## Bruce

2MorrosDream said:


> These are my 3-4 wk old Swedish Flower Hens. 2 are crested and 2 are not.


No "common look" in the breed? Looking at them I would have guessed 4 different breeds if you hadn't said they were all SF.


----------



## 2MorrosDream

Bruce said:


> No "common look" in the breed? Looking at them I would have guessed 4 different breeds if you hadn't said they were all SF.


They are SF. The breed is known for no two looking alike.


----------



## Sumi

bjjohns said:


> View attachment 35607 Nobody wanted to play on the playground today. You can see it in the background.


Congrats @bjjohns for getting this week's POW!


----------



## bmarie

This is Sweetheart


----------



## animalmom

Perfect name for the little lamb.  Thanks @bmarie for sharing.


----------



## Sumi

bmarie said:


> This is Sweetheart


Congrats @bmarie for getting this week's POW!


----------



## HomeOnTheRange

What a great picture @bmarie!  Congrats on POW!


----------



## Sumi

luvmypets said:


> I apologize if I repost some, it is hard to keep up with all the pics I post lol. These are just some of my favorites.
> View attachment 35102
> 
> View attachment 35103
> 
> View attachment 35104
> 
> View attachment 35105


Congrats @luvmypets for getting this week's POW!


----------



## Bruce

Congratulations again @luvmypets !!


----------



## Dozclan12

Congratulations to the winner!


----------



## Dozclan12

It rained, she got a new hairdo!


----------



## TheKindaFarmGal

One of my Muscovies.


----------



## Hillaire

Honey and Trouble "Goats over the Hudson River"


----------



## luvmypets




----------



## Sumi

TheKindaFarmGal said:


> One of my Muscovies.
> 
> View attachment 36067


Congrats @TheKindaFarmGal for getting this week's POW!


----------



## RollingAcres




----------



## HomeOnTheRange

Congrats on POW @TheKindaFarmGal!!  I love the pic.


----------



## Sassysarah123




----------



## Bruce

There is a chicken growing out of its head!


----------



## RollingAcres

Bruce said:


> There is a chicken growing out of its head!


----------



## LocoYokel

TheKindaFarmGal said:


>



Congrats! Love the angle on this pic...


----------



## Melissa Brown

Lamb chop and Gary


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm




----------



## Melissa Brown




----------



## Goat Whisperer

Submitting this pic for @Southern by choice as requested by others 

Always airborne! Look at those ears!


----------



## TheKindaFarmGal

Sumi said:


> Congrats @TheKindaFarmGal for getting this week's POW!



Wow! Thanks!!


----------



## Sumi

Sassysarah123 said:


> View attachment 36267


Congrats @Sassysarah123 for getting this week's POW!


----------



## Sassysarah123

Sumi said:


> Congrats @Sassysarah123 for getting this week's POW!


Thank you!!!


----------



## Hybridchucks

When can i enter?


----------



## Hybridchucks

Congrats! Sarah!


----------



## TAH

Hybridchucks said:


> When can i enter?


Just post a picture!  

Sumi picks a picture weekly.


----------



## Hybridchucks

Oh ok! thanks! how many pics can i post


----------



## Hybridchucks

Is this ok? lol


----------



## Hybridchucks

another two


----------



## HomeOnTheRange

@Hybridchucks, what kind of chicken is this?  Golden Laced Wyandotle?  Red Cap??


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

HomeOnTheRange said:


> @Hybridchucks, what kind of chicken is this?  Golden Laced Wyandotle?  Red Cap??
> View attachment 36593


Gold sebright, I think.


----------



## Hybridchucks

HomeOnTheRange said:


> @Hybridchucks, what kind of chicken is this?  Golden Laced Wyandotle?  Red Cap??
> View attachment 36593


a sebright


----------



## Hybridchucks

Turtle Rock Farm said:


> Gold sebright, I think.


yep!


----------



## HomeOnTheRange

Thanks @Hybridchucks!


----------



## Sumi

Goat Whisperer said:


> Submitting this pic for @Southern by choice as requested by others
> 
> Always airborne! Look at those ears!
> View attachment 36355


Congrats @Goat Whisperer for getting this week's POW!


----------



## Hybridchucks

My duck as a duckling and as an adult


----------



## Hybridchucks

this is a pic of a "wild" call duck!


----------



## Bruce

Congrats @Goat Whisperer! I do love that rabbit/goat hybrid


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Thanks!


----------



## HomeOnTheRange

Congrats @Goat Whisperer on POW!  I really like the Flying Goat.  It would be a great farm name...


----------



## Sassysarah123

Hybridchucks said:


> Congrats! Sarah!


Thank you!


----------



## Southern by choice

HomeOnTheRange said:


> @Hybridchucks, what kind of chicken is this?  Golden Laced Wyandotle?  Red Cap??
> View attachment 36593


Beautiful Sebright! We had silver laced at one time.

Thanks for POW shared with @Goat Whisperer


----------



## Hybridchucks

cool! When does she choose the next POW? Xxx


----------



## RollingAcres




----------



## Goatgirl47

Sojourner ("Soji") standing in one of the garden beds! 



Don't they make a cute pair?


----------



## Sumi

Hybridchucks said:


> My duck as a duckling and as an adult


Congrats @Hybridchucks for getting this week's POW!


----------



## RollingAcres

Congrats @Hybridchucks !


----------



## Bruce

Yes, congratulations @Hybridchucks !!


----------



## Hybridchucks

WOW!!!! I WON????? THANKS SO MUCH!! THANK U THANK U AND THANK U!!!!!!


----------



## The Angry Hen

Congratulations Ya'el!  What a beautiful picture!
Am I too late or can I enter for the next time?

~Kaitlyn


----------



## Bruce

You can enter any time. It is Picture of the WEEK so there is a winner EVERY week


----------



## The Angry Hen

Bruce said:


> You can enter any time. It is Picture of the WEEK so there is a winner EVERY week



Thank you so much, I shall enter!
And thank you for the warm welcome! 


 

~Kaitlyn


----------



## Bruce

Black Australorp?

Yeah, I know, this isn't the "guess what this animal is" thread


----------



## The Angry Hen

Bruce said:


> Black Australorp?
> 
> Yeah, I know, this isn't the "guess what this animal is" thread



Ha ha, that's okay! Great guess! 
Believe it or not she's a Blue Cochin! 

~Kaitlyn


----------



## HomeOnTheRange

Nice pic @The Angry Hen and welcome to BYH!


----------



## The Angry Hen

HomeOnTheRange said:


> Nice pic @The Angry Hen and welcome to BYH!



Thank you! 
You are so kind! 

~Kaitlyn


----------



## BantammChick

here is my picture! I will name it ''billy goat''


----------



## The Angry Hen

BantammChick said:


> here is my picture! I will name it ''billy goat''View attachment 36924



He is so handsome! Very nice picture, I wish you the best of luck!
He looks like he will not have a hard time winning! 

~Kaitlyn


----------



## BantammChick

The Angry Hen said:


> He is so handsome! Very nice picture, I wish you the best of luck!
> He looks like he will not have a hard time winning!
> 
> ~Kaitlyn


Thanks!


----------



## Bruce

BantammChick said:


> here is my picture! I will name it ''billy goat''


I think he is saying "Snacks. Now." 

He is a nice looking boy. Do the horns cause you or him any problems? I'm not a goat owner so I know nothing!


----------



## Goatgirl47

BantammChick said:


> here is my picture! I will name it ''billy goat''View attachment 36924



So handsome!  What breed is he?


----------



## BantammChick

Bruce said:


> I think he is saying "Snacks. Now."
> 
> He is a nice looking boy. Do the horns cause you or him any problems? I'm not a goat owner so I know nothing!


Yeah,he tries to butt me sometimes,but he uses his horns for scratching! When I feed them in the morning,I wear safety goggles,because whenever I pet them,their horns get really close to my eyes.


----------



## BantammChick

Goatgirl47 said:


> So handsome!  What breed is he?


Kiko.


----------



## Goatgirl47

BantammChick said:


> Kiko.



I so badly want to get a Kiko buck next year! One that has some color like yours does! He is seriously the best lookin' Kiko buck I have seen though. Just curious, do you have other Kikos?


----------



## BantammChick

Goatgirl47 said:


> I so badly want to get a Kiko buck next year! One that has some color like yours does! He is seriously the best lookin' Kiko buck I have seen though. Just curious, do you have other Kikos?


Yes! I have 28 goats.they are all 100%kiko.


----------



## Goatgirl47

BantammChick said:


> Yes! I have 28 goats.they are all 100%kiko.



 

There are almost no purebred Kikos in my area.


----------



## Goatgirl47

And welcome to BackYardHerds!


----------



## BantammChick

Did I win?


----------



## Bruce

If Sumi posts that you won @BantammChick, then you did. If not, then no you did not


----------



## Sumi

BantammChick said:


> here is my picture! I will name it ''billy goat''View attachment 36924


Congrats @BantammChick for getting this week's POW!


----------



## Goatgirl47

Congratulations @BantammChick!


----------



## BantammChick

Thank you! I can't wait to see my boy's picture!


----------



## BantammChick

Thank you!


----------



## luvmypets

Mother and Son


----------



## Goatgirl47

@luvmypets - how many sheep do you have now? They are both so pretty!


----------



## Bruce

Yea @BantammChick !!


----------



## luvmypets

Goatgirl47 said:


> @luvmypets - how many sheep do you have now? They are both so pretty!


We are up to six now


----------



## RollingAcres




----------



## BantammChick

My picture still is not coming up...


----------



## DonnaG

_Our girl Pixie G (goat) Her crown is beautiful isn't it? _


----------



## Goatgirl47

BantammChick said:


> My picture still is not coming up...



I think it's been up for a couple days! Can you see it now?


----------



## Goatgirl47

DonnaG said:


> _Our girl Pixie G (goat) Her crown is beautiful isn't it? _



Beautiful girl! 
And welcome to BackYardHerds!


----------



## BantammChick

No.My picture of the week still is not up.


----------



## Goatgirl47

BantammChick said:


> No.My picture of the week still is not up.


 That is strange. I can see him.


----------



## BantammChick

Is it a brown big billy?He is looking up at the camera?I don't know why I can't see him.


----------



## Goatgirl47

BantammChick said:


> Is it a brown big billy?He is looking up at the camera?I don't know why I can't see him.



Yep. The same beautiful Kiko buck. Big, and mostly brown with white on his poll.


----------



## Bruce

BantammChick said:


> Is it a brown big billy?He is looking up at the camera?I don't know why I can't see him.


Have you gone to the home page? The POW is on the right side there. Yep, it is your goat!


----------



## BantammChick

POW by Goat whisperer is still up there,don't know why mine is not coming up.I am glad you can see it.


----------



## Bruce

Is this what you are looking for??

 

Maybe you need to clear your browser cache or something??


----------



## BantammChick

I did have to clear my cache.There is my beautiful billy!!!Thanks for helping me.


----------



## DonnaG

Goatgirl47 said:


> Beautiful girl!
> And welcome to BackYardHerds!


Thank you for the warm welcome!


----------



## HomeOnTheRange

Nice pics @DonnaG and Welcome to BYH!


----------



## BantammChick

Can I put in pictures two times in a row?


----------



## Goatgirl47

BantammChick said:


> Can I put in pictures two times in a row?



I'm not completely sure but I think you can... I want to see more pictures of your Kiko goats anyhow. 

I finally found one in my area! He's a 1.5 year old buck, handsome as can be. Not sure if I can get him though...


----------



## BantammChick

Thanks,glad you found a kiko goat.


----------



## BantammChick

Here is my pic.This is my Great Pyrenees dog,Bolt.


----------



## Sumi

luvmypets said:


> Mother and Son
> View attachment 37189


Congrats @luvmypets for getting this week's POW!


----------



## luvmypets

Sumi said:


> Congrats @luvmypets for getting this week's POW!


Thanks! I'll be sure to tell Clover and Simon


----------



## Bruce

Another feather in your cap Luv!


----------



## mysunwolf

Sisters


----------



## Sumi

DonnaG said:


> _Our girl Pixie G (goat) Her crown is beautiful isn't it? _


Congrats @DonnaG for getting this week's POW!


----------



## Bruce

Congrats @DonnaG !!


----------



## TheKindaFarmGal

Cookie was spending time with me and some chicks earlier. She was having a hard time staying awake after awhile! I love this dog. 








And my avy. Why not, right?


----------



## Bruce

Very pretty animals!


----------



## HomeOnTheRange

Nice picture @DonnaG and congrats on POW.


----------



## Thatdaywewokeupasfarmers

Grass is always greener on the other side.


----------



## Sumi

TheKindaFarmGal said:


> And my avy. Why not, right?
> 
> View attachment 37591


Congrats @TheKindaFarmGal for getting this week's POW!


----------



## Bruce

Congrats @TheKindaFarmGal!


----------



## Sumi

Thatdaywewokeupasfarmers said:


> Grass is always greener on the other side.
> 
> View attachment 37746


Congrats @Thatdaywewokeupasfarmers for getting this week's POW!


----------



## Bruce

Congratulations @Thatdaywewokeupasfarmers


----------



## Thatdaywewokeupasfarmers

This is particularly special since I just lost one of my babies in the picture this week. Thank you.


----------



## TheCuteOrpington

Congrats @Thatdaywewokeupasfarmers! Congratulations!


----------



## Bruce

Thatdaywewokeupasfarmers said:


> This is particularly special since I just lost one of my babies in the picture this week. Thank you.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Putting this up as requested by some other BYH members.


----------



## Bruce

Too cute GW!!


----------



## mysunwolf

LOVE the goaties in a tub!!


----------



## Latestarter

It's a Bucket O' Goats!


----------



## Sumi

Thatdaywewokeupasfarmers said:


> This is particularly special since I just lost one of my babies in the picture this week. Thank you.


I'm so sorry


----------



## Sumi

Goat Whisperer said:


> Putting this up as requested by some other BYH members.
> 
> View attachment 38026


Congrats @Goat Whisperer for getting this week's POW!


----------



## Bruce

By popular demand 

Congrats GW! That is one of the cutest ever to win I think.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Congrats!


----------



## Southern by choice

congrats @Goat Whisperer


----------



## Hybridchucks

This is Mary (  ) she is a pygmy goat.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Thanks for POW


----------



## Dan26552

Cocoa and her two day old buckling.


----------



## Bruce

Like
Like


I know, cliche but
Cuuuuuuuute!


----------



## LocoYokel

@Dan26552 that is just too stinkin' cute


----------



## Dan26552

LocoYokel said:


> @Dan26552 that is just too stinkin' cute


 Thanks.


----------



## Dan26552

Bruce said:


> Like
> Like
> 
> 
> I know, cliche but
> Cuuuuuuuute!


----------



## Hybridchucks

Dan26552 said:


> Cocoa and her two day old buckling.
> View attachment 38266


I recognise that awesome pic Dan!


----------



## Goatgirl47

Dan26552 said:


> Cocoa and her two day old buckling.
> View attachment 38266



At first glance I thought she had a nice white splotch on her rump...   Such a great picture!


----------



## Dan26552

Hybridchucks said:


> I recognise that awesome pic Dan!


----------



## Dan26552

Goatgirl47 said:


> At first glance I thought she had a nice white splotch on her rump...   Such a great picture!


Lol! You're the third or fourth person to tell me that.  Thanks.


----------



## Bruce

Me too, until I "bigified it" to see the nice looking doe and found she had a "growth"!


----------



## luvmypets

Simon, 5 month old Wether 



 


 

Ras 


 

Bolero


----------



## TAH

luvmypets said:


> Simon, 5 month old Wether
> View attachment 38291
> View attachment 38294
> 
> Ras
> View attachment 38292
> 
> Bolero
> View attachment 38293


omg, Simon is not that little lamb anymore! 

Great pics.... Looks like ras is flying!


----------



## Bruce

TAH said:


> Simon is not that little lamb anymore


No! Sure is a nice looking boy.


----------



## Sumi

luvmypets said:


> Simon, 5 month old Wether
> View attachment 38291
> View attachment 38294
> 
> Ras
> View attachment 38292
> 
> Bolero
> View attachment 38293


Congrats @luvmypets for getting this week's POW!


----------



## Eteda

Every one has one "different" animal. Julie lays on her side often. Even while chewing a cud! While I agree it is not "normal" for most sheep, it is for Julie. She makes a good pillow and does not mind.


----------



## bunny612

Piggie Smalls


----------



## Eteda

Every one has one "different" animal. Julie lays on her side often. Even while chewing a cud! While I agree it is not "normal" for most sheep, it is for Julie. She makes a good pillow and does not mind.

I hope i did it right this time.


----------



## DwayneNLiz

Dan26552 said:


> Cocoa and her two day old buckling.
> View attachment 38266


 awwww, super cute Dan, did she only have one? she was HUGE!


----------



## Sumi

DonnaG said:


> _Our girl Pixie G (goat) Her crown is beautiful isn't it? _


Congrats @DonnaG for getting this week's POW!


----------



## Dan26552

DwayneNLiz said:


> awwww, super cute Dan, did she only have one? she was HUGE!


 Yes she only had one. She still is.


----------



## HomeOnTheRange

Congrats on getting POW @DonnaG!!


----------



## Bruce

Congrats @DonnaG


----------



## TheCuteOrpington




----------



## Sumi

Dan26552 said:


> Cocoa and her two day old buckling.
> View attachment 38266


Congrats @Dan26552 for getting this week's POW!


----------



## Dan26552

Sumi said:


> Congrats @Dan26552 for getting this week's POW!


Thank you.


----------



## Bruce

That has to be one of the cutest ever!


----------



## Sumi

Hybridchucks said:


> This is Mary (  ) she is a pygmy goat.


Congrats @Hybridchucks for getting this week's POW!


----------



## luvmypets

Congrats!


----------



## luvmypets

Simon 6 month old wether 


 

Clover 2 month old ewe(simons dam) 


 

One of my Isa Brown pullets when she was a few days old!


----------



## Hybridchucks

Sumi said:


> Congrats @Hybridchucks for getting this week's POW!


Thanks so much!!!


----------



## BantammChick




----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

My Australian Shepherd and his cat cousins  ( I know it's not a herd animal but....)


----------



## Bruce

Perhaps not but they look like they are good friends!


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

Bruce said:


> Perhaps not but they look like they are good friends!


That they are, the Tabby sits outside my bedroom door in the am waiting for my dog....


----------



## Hybridchucks

Sweet horizon Nigerians said:


> My Australian Shepherd and his cat cousins  ( I know it's not a herd animal but....)


Awe!!!


----------



## Hybridchucks

This is Dylan


----------



## Hybridchucks

Well....its Dylans eye. lol XP


----------



## southernshoreboy

Texel/BFL mom with beautiful wool enjoying a spring day with her lamb ram.


----------



## Sumi

Sweet horizon Nigerians said:


> My Australian Shepherd and his cat cousins  ( I know it's not a herd animal but....)


It's a lovely pic  Welcome to BYH @Sweet horizon Nigerians and congrats on getting Pic of the Week!


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

Sumi said:


> It's a lovely pic  Welcome to BYH @Sweet horizon Nigerians and congrats on getting Pic of the Week!


Thank you


----------



## Sumi

luvmypets said:


> Simon 6 month old wether
> View attachment 38873
> 
> Clover 2 month old ewe(simons dam)
> View attachment 38874
> 
> One of my Isa Brown pullets when she was a few days old!
> View attachment 38872


Congrats @luvmypets for getting this week's POW!


----------



## Bruce

And she's a winner again!


----------



## Thatdaywewokeupasfarmers

June is launching her own fashion line.


----------



## animalmom

She looks AbFab!


----------



## Sumi

Thatdaywewokeupasfarmers said:


> June is launching her own fashion line.


Congrats @Thatdaywewokeupasfarmers for getting this week's POW!


----------



## BantammChick




----------



## Thatdaywewokeupasfarmers

Thank you, @Sumi!


----------



## Sumi

BantammChick said:


> View attachment 39493


Congrats @BantammChick for getting this week's POW!


----------



## BantammChick

Thank you!


----------



## AClark




----------



## Sophia

It’s too hard to pick just one!


----------



## animalmom

@Sophia, Oh my word!  I do like that sassy girl with the aviator shades!


----------



## Kimberly83

Rosie is a fashionista <3


----------



## animalmom

@Kimberly83, Rosie is a very pretty girl.  Love how her ears curl.  She must make your heart happy.


----------



## AnimalIAm

Tango The Lamancha


----------



## Kimberly83

animalmom said:


> @Kimberly83, Rosie is a very pretty girl.  Love how her ears curl.  She must make your heart happy.




Thank you! Oh she does!! I’ve only had her since last weekend so we are still getting to know each other! She’s so sweet and gentle. She’s a little timid compared to my billy but I think she will get over it soon. My billy was timid too but now Im convinced he thinks he’s a dog lol and he just eats attention up from my girls and I.


----------



## Sumi

AClark said:


> View attachment 39696


Congrats @AClark for getting this week's POW!


----------



## Sumi

Sorry I skipped last week's pic swap, you all. I was in a minor accident on that Thursday that left me with an injured wrist.


----------



## animalmom

@Sumi, for all you do for the rest of us, we'll certainly forgive you!  Hope your wrist heals quickly and correctly.


----------



## Bruce

X2! Take it easy @Sumi


----------



## Sumi

Sophia said:


> It’s too hard to pick just one!
> 
> View attachment 39842


Congrats @Sophia for getting this week's POW!


----------



## HomeOnTheRange

Way to to @Sophia on POW!!  Great picture.


----------



## Thatdaywewokeupasfarmers

They light up my world.


----------



## TAH




----------



## Sumi

luvmypets said:


> Simon 6 month old wether
> View attachment 38873
> 
> Clover 2 month old ewe(simons dam)
> View attachment 38874
> 
> One of my Isa Brown pullets when she was a few days old!
> View attachment 38872


Congrats @luvmypets for getting this week's POW!


----------



## Schatzl

Maybe something different?  Here's a painting I recently finished of some of my girls


----------



## Bruce

VERY nice @Schatzl !!


----------



## Southern by choice

Wow! we really have some amazing artists in our BYH community!


----------



## Green Acres Farm

Schatzl said:


> Maybe something different?  Here's a painting I recently finished of some of my girls View attachment 40782


----------



## Latestarter

wow... very nicely done!


----------



## luvmypets

Thanks for POW! By the way that painting is incredible, Im absolutely in love!


----------



## luvmypets

Well we recently purchased three new Mangalitsa piglets 

Pearl- gilt


 

Emerald- Gilt


 

Hoover-Boar 




And just a new picture of our curly gal


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm




----------



## Sumi

Schatzl said:


> Maybe something different?  Here's a painting I recently finished of some of my girls View attachment 40782


Congrats @Schatzl for getting this week's POW!


----------



## Pastor Dave

@Schatzl, is this acrylics or oil?


----------



## HomeOnTheRange

Nice @Schatzl


----------



## Bruce

Well earned @Schatzl


----------



## Schatzl

Pastor Dave said:


> @Schatzl, is this acrylics or oil?


I work in acrylic. The funny part is how hard I try to make it LOOK like oils ... I should probably try them one of these days


----------



## Schatzl

Sumi said:


> Congrats @Schatzl for getting this week's POW!


I did!!!  That’s awesome!  Thank you!


----------



## Schatzl

Bruce said:


> Well earned @Schatzl


Thank you!  It’s one of my favorite paintings I’ve done


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

Schatzl said:


> I work in acrylic. The funny part is how hard I try to make it LOOK like oils ... I should probably try them one of these days


Lovely job! I think you would like oils. I just started working with them and I am having fun. It's very different from my usual draw-every-feather style but it is rather enjoyable. Acrylics are fun too, and you're fantastic with them.


----------



## Schatzl

Turtle Rock Farm said:


> Lovely job! I think you would like oils. I just started working with them and I am having fun. It's very different from my usual draw-every-feather style but it is rather enjoyable. Acrylics are fun too, and you're fantastic with them.


I know, I know ... but change is HARD!    I've spent a lot of time getting away from the "paint every hair" mentality ... I wish I was even looser but I've decided to just embrace how my brain wants to do it.   I'll upload a detail out of the painting and you can see that while it looks pretty realistic from a distance, up close it really is just a lot of layered colors.


----------



## Bruce

Schatzl said:


> I'll upload a detail out of the painting and you can see that while it looks pretty realistic from a distance, _up close it really is just a lot of layered colors_.


They call that PAINTING @Schatzl


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

Schatzl said:


> I know, I know ... but change is HARD!    I've spent a lot of time getting away from the "paint every hair" mentality ... I wish I was even looser but I've decided to just embrace how my brain wants to do it.   I'll upload a detail out of the painting and you can see that while it looks pretty realistic from a distance, up close it really is just a lot of layered colors.  View attachment 41090


Oh, definitely. Every time I try a new medium I think "but I don't wanna, I like this one", lol.

I love it!  How long have you been painting?


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

Bruce said:


> They call that PAINTING @Schatzl


----------



## Sumi

luvmypets said:


> Well we recently purchased three new Mangalitsa piglets
> 
> Pearl- gilt
> View attachment 40798


Congrats @luvmypets for getting this week's POW!


----------



## luvmypets

Sumi said:


> Congrats @luvmypets for getting this week's POW!


Haha thanks! Miss Pearl will be quite happy ​


----------



## Bruce

Yea!!!!


----------



## Pastor Dave

I bet pigs aren't the recipients very often. Lol


----------



## Farmer Connie

Pastor Dave said:


> I bet pigs aren't the recipients very often. Lol


They can be messy..
Sometimes shiny..


----------



## Sumi

Turtle Rock Farm said:


> View attachment 40905 View attachment 40906 View attachment 40907 View attachment 40908 View attachment 40909


Congrats @Turtle Rock Farm for getting this week's POW!


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

Sumi said:


> Congrats @Turtle Rock Farm for getting this week's POW!


Awesome!!


----------



## HomeOnTheRange

Congrats @Turtle Rock Farm, it is a great pic!


----------



## Farmer Connie

Turtle Rock Farm said:


> Awesome!!


GO BANTY!!!!!!


----------



## Sumi

luvmypets said:


> Well we recently purchased three new Mangalitsa piglets
> 
> Pearl- gilt
> View attachment 40798
> 
> Emerald- Gilt
> View attachment 40799
> 
> Hoover-Boar
> View attachment 40800
> 
> And just a new picture of our curly gal
> View attachment 40797


Congrats @luvmypets for getting this week's POW!


----------



## Bruce

Yay @luvmypets !!


----------



## Hybridchucks

Scarlet, hybrid hen.


----------



## BottleBabbiesrLife

Chipmunks


----------



## Farmer Connie




----------



## Farmer Connie




----------



## Farmer Connie




----------



## Farmer Connie




----------



## kuwaiti-90




----------



## Bruce

Did you have snacks for the camels @kuwaiti-90 or do they just like to have their picture taken?


----------



## kuwaiti-90

@Bruce
Camels are very sensitive to their owner, honestly I do not have anything in my hand to feed them , sometimes they likes to come to her owner  or to people in general, they are very compassionate and at the same time strong mood. We almost feel there temper .


----------



## Southern by choice

kuwaiti-90 said:


> View attachment 41787


I LOVE this photo!


----------



## kuwaiti-90

Southern by choice said:


> I LOVE this photo!


Thank you so much


----------



## Bruce

Southern by choice said:


> I LOVE this photo!


Doesn't it just say "SMOOCH!"?? I'm sure there is nothing like a camel's kiss


----------



## Farmer Connie

Bruce said:


> Doesn't it just say "SMOOCH!"?? I'm sure there is nothing like a camel's kiss


----------



## kuwaiti-90

Bruce said:


> Doesn't it just say "SMOOCH!"?? I'm sure there is nothing like a camel's kiss




 you have to try it


----------



## Sumi

Hybridchucks said:


> Scarlet, hybrid hen.


Congrats @Hybridchucks for getting this week's POW!


----------



## Hybridchucks

Thanks!!


----------



## Bruce

Congrats @Hybridchucks


----------



## Hybridchucks

Thanks


----------



## kuwaiti-90




----------



## kuwaiti-90

Congrats I hope to get it again  @Hybridchucks


----------



## Hybridchucks

I hope you do get it! ​


----------



## Hybridchucks

kuwaiti-90 said:


> View attachment 42036


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows

kuwaiti-90 said:


> View attachment 42036


Almost looks like a scene from Star Wars...


----------



## Dawnclucks22

Bayleaf Meadows said:


> Almost looks like a scene from Star Wars...


Like a Taun Taun from Tatooine! My exact thoughts!


----------



## Sumi

kuwaiti-90 said:


> View attachment 41787


Congrats @kuwaiti-90 for getting this week's POW!


----------



## kuwaiti-90

@Sumi 
Thank you so much


----------



## Bruce

Excellent choice @Sumi


----------



## Hybridchucks

Congrats!


----------



## kuwaiti-90

@Hybridchucks 
Thank you so much


----------



## HomeOnTheRange

Congrats @kuwaiti-90, it is a great picture!!


----------



## kuwaiti-90

HomeOnTheRange said:


> Congrats @kuwaiti-90, it is a great picture!!


Thank you so much  that’s my ram


----------



## Sumi

Farmer Connie said:


> View attachment 41784


Congrats @Farmer Connie for getting this week's POW!


----------



## Hybridchucks

Congrats @Farmer Connie !


----------



## kuwaiti-90

Congrats ..
Nice picture


----------



## HomeOnTheRange

Such a great picture @Farmer Connie!


----------



## The Angry Hen

Congratulations, @Farmer Connie! What an absolute great photo and very well deserved to be the POW!


----------



## Dawnclucks22

Is there a limit for how often we cam enter?


----------



## Bruce

I don't think so, enter away!


----------



## Dawnclucks22

Can't remember which one I entered last time sooo...


----------



## Hybridchucks

Dawnclucks22 said:


> Can't remember which one I entered last time sooo...View attachment 42776 View attachment 42778


----------



## junkman




----------



## Sumi

Dawnclucks22 said:


> Can't remember which one I entered last time sooo...View attachment 42776 View attachment 42778


Congrats @Dawnclucks22 for getting this week's POW!


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm




----------



## junkman

Bella cooling off in a mud puddle


----------



## junkman

Bella checking out the new arrival of our new chicks


----------



## kguthrie

baby Ellie started playing the piano yester morning hahah!


----------



## Bruce

VERY cute! Does she sight read or play by ear?


----------



## Dawnclucks22

Sumi said:


> Congrats @Dawnclucks22 for getting this week's POW!


Thank you!


----------



## animalmom

@kguthrie, that's one great picture.  Beautiful doeling there!


----------



## junkman




----------



## animalmom

Green!  Feasting on the green!


----------



## kguthrie

Bruce said:


> VERY cute! Does she sight read or play by ear?


hahahaah!!!!! maybe if she gets really good she can pay for her own hay and grain!?


----------



## kguthrie

animalmom said:


> @kguthrie, that's one great picture.  Beautiful doeling there!




thankyou ! im pretty in love with her!


----------



## Farmer Connie

HomeOnTheRange said:


> Such a great picture @Farmer Connie!





The Angry Hen said:


> Congratulations, @Farmer Connie! What an absolute great photo and very well deserved to be the POW!





kuwaiti-90 said:


> Congrats ..
> Nice picture





Hybridchucks said:


> Congrats @Farmer Connie !





Sumi said:


> Congrats @Farmer Connie for getting this week's POW!


Thank you everyone.. Thx Sumi. I have been spreading myself pretty thin trying to do BYC/BYH/TEG.. but nevertheless enjoying every minute, mostly because of people like you guys.



Photo was of a Show Pig (Yorkshire) w/DD while enrolled in FFA in middle school. The Pig sold at auction upon completion. That was actually the Pig that started our venture into raising swine. Into what it is today.


----------



## AClark




----------



## Bruce




----------



## kuwaiti-90

@AClark 
That’s the some of oldest picture I still save it in my phone  I think it’s same yours goat but main it’s ugly face


----------



## animalmom

That poor goatie must have a well developed sense of humor!


----------



## AClark

kuwaiti-90 said:


> @AClark
> That’s the some of oldest picture I still save it in my phone  I think it’s same yours goat but main it’s ugly face
> 
> 
> View attachment 43022



What breed is this guy? Mine is a Nubian. That is a face only a mother could love, it's great!


----------



## kuwaiti-90

AClark said:


> What breed is this guy? Mine is a Nubian. That is a face only a mother could love, it's great!


That is called Ardiyat goats from Arabic goats 
That’s subject maybe you can get information 
I wrote this before 
https://www.backyardherds.com/threads/ardiyat-arabic-goats.37175/


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Some pics from 2017: 

Sweet Miah 



Minnie looking for a ride!

 
Got treats?!


Minnie lounging

 
“What do you think of this weather?”


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Starting from 1/1/18:

“Mountain Cow” (he thinks he’s a goat!)



Calves Enjoying a Weather Break


 
Jackson



Milk Drunk


 
Warm Kids


----------



## Sumi

AClark said:


> View attachment 43012


Congrats @AClark for getting this week's POW!


----------



## junkman




----------



## kuwaiti-90

Congrats @AClark


----------



## Tale of Tails Rabbitry

I caught this kit in the act! He had just climbed up into the hay feeder and then squeezed through a gap at the top of the wire separating the cages to visit with another doe, who surprisingly acted like a nanny to all the kits of that kindle who came to visit her until they were to big to squeeze through.  My husband has since added wires to close that gap.


----------



## Bruce

I'm trying to figure out why there are rabbit tracks in the snow all around the gooseberry and current bushes this morning. The entire area is enclosed by a rabbit wire fence. I don't THINK there are any breaks in the wire.


----------



## Sumi

Wehner Homestead said:


> Some pics from 2017:
> 
> Sweet Miah
> View attachment 43083
> Minnie looking for a ride!View attachment 43084
> Got treats?!View attachment 43085
> Minnie loungingView attachment 43086
> “What do you think of this weather?” View attachment 43087


Congrats @Wehner Homestead for getting this week's POW!


----------



## Bruce

Congrats @Wehner Homestead !!


----------



## junkman

congratulations ( Wehner Homestead ) for pic of the week


----------



## junkman




----------



## Bruce

Christmas kitty!


----------



## Sumi

Turtle Rock Farm said:


> View attachment 42810


Congrats @Turtle Rock Farm for getting this week's POW!


----------



## Bruce

Congrats @Turtle Rock Farm !


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

Awesome! I'll have to tell the dog she's famous.


----------



## Bruce

I wouldn't. It will go to her head and she will be impossible to live with.


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

Bruce said:


> I wouldn't. It will go to her head and she will be impossible to live with.


She's already impossible to live with, how much worse could it get?


----------



## Farmer Connie

Sumi said:


> Congrats @Turtle Rock Farm for getting this week's POW!


My favorite Canadian!


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

Farmer Connie said:


> My favorite Canadian!


Connie!! Get off the Internet and go enjoy the beach, you bad girl. Vacations aren't for BYH/BYC use.


----------



## Bruce

But vacation time is the only time a working stiff can catch up on their favorite forums!


----------



## Farmer Connie

Turtle Rock Farm said:


> Connie!! Get off the Internet and go enjoy the beach, you bad girl. Vacations aren't for* BYH/BYC* use.


I have to fix! Shame.. shame
Cell phones are tools invented by the Devil himself.. I am a pawn..
Sorry Golden Herd Member dash byc friend.


----------



## OkieFarmer22

Am I too early to post my entry?


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

Farmer Connie said:


> I have to fix! Shame.. shame
> Cell phones are tools invented by the Devil himself.. I am a pawn..
> Sorry Golden Herd Member dash byc friend.


I am thankful I do not have one, or I'd be on here more than I already am. Shame on addicted me.


----------



## Bruce

OkieFarmer22 said:


> View attachment 44052
> Am I too early to post my entry?


It is NEVER too early, the "contest" runs all the time and one entry is chosen each week.

Cute pup


----------



## Farmer Connie

Spikie the old man kat..


----------



## Farmer Connie

Our nocturnal rat remover


----------



## Farmer Connie

Mommy, where does Bacon come from?


----------



## junkman




----------



## secuono




----------



## luvmypets




----------



## Sumi

secuono said:


> View attachment 44228 View attachment 44229 View attachment 44230


Congrats @secuono for getting this week's POW!


----------



## secuono

Sumi said:


> Congrats @secuono for getting this week's POW!




I'm having such a big brainfart, where do I go to see the POW?


Also, thanks!!


----------



## Sumi

secuono said:


> I'm having such a big brainfart, where do I go to see the POW?
> 
> 
> Also, thanks!!


On the right of the "home page"


----------



## secuono

Sumi said:


> On the right of the "home page"
> 
> View attachment 44262



Hmmm.....Oh! It's at the very bottom when I use my phone to see the site!
Thanks.


----------



## Bruce

Congrats @secuono !!


----------



## secuono

Bruce said:


> Congrats @secuono !!



Thanks!


----------



## Wehner Homestead

@secuono I had to hunt around to figure out which pic was selected when I won too.


----------



## Farmer Connie

Wehner Homestead said:


> @secuono I had to hunt around to figure out which pic was selected when I won too.


----------



## Farmer Connie

Should I stay or should I go?


----------



## Sumi

luvmypets said:


> View attachment 44240
> 
> View attachment 44241
> 
> View attachment 44242


Congrats @luvmypets for getting this week's POW!


----------



## rachels.haven

Someone suggested that maybe I put this here.

Unimpressed death glare.


----------



## newton the goat

♡♡♡♡sass with no end in sight♡♡♡♡


----------



## Farmer Connie

Yes, these are real chicken eggs!


----------



## Sumi

newton the goat said:


> View attachment 44746 ♡♡♡♡sass with no end in sight♡♡♡♡


Congrats @newton the goat for getting this week's POW!


----------



## Bruce

Congrats @newton the goat !!


----------



## Farmer Connie

@newton the goat


----------



## newton the goat

Thanks everyone


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Congrats!! @newton the goat


----------



## junkman




----------



## frustratedearthmother

Awesome pic!


----------



## junkman

frustratedearthmother said:


> Awesome pic!


thank you


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Like mother, like son.


----------



## luvmypets




----------



## Sumi

junkman said:


> View attachment 45036


Congrats @junkman for getting this week's POW!


----------



## Bruce

Congrats @junkman lovely winter scene. I've not seen any cardinals lately but that could be because I don't look out the window at the right times. They do exist here.


----------



## Farmer Connie

@junkman


----------



## junkman

thank you


----------



## Sumi

rachels.haven said:


> Someone suggested that maybe I put this here.
> 
> Unimpressed death glare.View attachment 44608


Congratulations @rachels.haven for getting this week's POW!


----------



## luvmypets




----------



## Bruce

Congrats @rachels.haven, that is one serious looking bird. Nicely framed.


----------



## luvmypets

mama priss with one of her new babies


----------



## d farm

Stella Rae


 Stella Rae


 
Nosey Nellie


----------



## luvmypets




----------



## Wehner Homestead

Definitely like the one of Nosey Nellie! @d farm


----------



## rachels.haven

Sumi said:


> Congratulations @rachels.haven for getting this week's POW!



Wow, thanks!


----------



## Sumi

d farm said:


> Stella Rae
> View attachment 45756 Stella Rae
> View attachment 45755
> Nosey Nellie
> View attachment 45753


Congratulations @d farm for getting this week's POW!


----------



## Bruce

Congrats @d farm


----------



## d farm

Sumi said:


> Congratulations @d farm for getting this week's POW!


thank you!


----------



## lovemywhatwhat

am I to late this is my first POW post. This is Easter born today.


----------



## Bruce

Not almost "Almost Easter"?  

You can NEVER be too late. There is a new Picture Of the Week awarded every week!


----------



## lovemywhatwhat

oh ok good kind of new here will have to tell the kids her full name Almost Easter


----------



## Bruce

You can call her Easter but if she's being bad, use her full name. Just like with kids


----------



## animalmom

@lovemywhatwhat, I had a doeling born on an Easter Sunday and named her "Easter Bonnet."  She too was black and white much like your darling doeling.

Congrats on the sweetie and you can name her anything you would like.  You have my permission, and you are welcome.


----------



## newton the goat

Met this little guy on my drive home after a long day at work!


----------



## Bruce

Keep that thing away from my flock!!!!!!


----------



## casportpony

My first attempt at cattle pictures:


----------



## Wehner Homestead

1) Jasmine’s “Bed”



 
2) Sparkle Getting Her Feed On


 
3) Holstein-marked Beef Heifer


----------



## luvmypets

9 day old mangalitsa piglets


----------



## casportpony

luvmypets said:


> 9 day old magalitsa piglets





Wehner Homestead said:


> 1) Jasmine’s “Bed”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2) Sparkle Getting Her Feed On
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) Holstein-marked Beef Heifer


----------



## Sumi

luvmypets said:


> 9 day old magalitsa piglets
> View attachment 46181


Congrats @luvmypets for getting this week's POW!


----------



## luvmypets

Sumi said:


> Congrats @luvmypets for getting this week's POW!


Thanks!


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Great job @luvmypets!!!


----------



## Bruce

Just can't pass up looking at the cute hair pigs!


----------



## casportpony

@luvmypets , congrats, they are adorable!


----------



## newton the goat

Lil jack-a-boy finally taking an interest in me


----------



## Bruce

up close and personal!


----------



## Sumi

newton the goat said:


> Lil jack-a-boy finally taking an interest in me View attachment 46354 View attachment 46355


Congrats @newton the goat for getting this week's POW!


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Congrats @newton the goat !!!


----------



## Bruce




----------



## Latestarter

WTG Newton!


----------



## luvmypets

Boar babies being weirdos


----------



## Hybridchucks




----------



## Bruce

Your chicken sits a lot more quietly than any of mine.


----------



## Hybridchucks

Bruce said:


> Your chicken sits a lot more quietly than any of mine.


Haha, she is very very calm and tame.  The others are tame too but not quite as calm. ;P


----------



## Sumi

Hybridchucks said:


> View attachment 46960


Congrats @Hybridchucks for getting this week's POW!


----------



## Bruce

Congrats @Hybridchucks


----------



## d farm




----------



## Hybridchucks

Thank you!!


----------



## troyer

Hello all! I just found this thread today.


----------



## troyer

Lilly, a one year old filly.  Gypsy Vanner sire x Leopard/Quarter Horse dam.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

troyer said:


> Lilly, a one year old filly.  Gypsy Vanner sire x Leopard/Quarter Horse dam.
> View attachment 47224



Very pretty horse!!


----------



## troyer

Thanks, she is very gentle minded.


----------



## elsas

This is the life


----------



## Sumi

troyer said:


> Lilly, a one year old filly.  Gypsy Vanner sire x Leopard/Quarter Horse dam.
> View attachment 47224


Congratulations @troyer for getting this week's POW!


----------



## Hybridchucks

Congrats!


----------



## Hybridchucks




----------



## Bruce

Congratulations!!


----------



## newton the goat

Sara's eyes alone get me every time


----------



## RollingAcres




----------



## Wehner Homestead

I know that this isn’t the best quality image but I like the way the 2 dogs and the cat are all laying together. 
1) Best Buds



2) Motherly Love (in sweaters!) 


3) Beef not Dairy



4) Welcome to the Farm!


----------



## WeizenfelderGal

My Border Collie "Atty" Helping me move "Manchie" the Goat   For a small goat she is sure BOLD!


----------



## Sumi

newton the goat said:


> Sara's eyes alone get me every time
> View attachment 47447 View attachment 47448


Congrats @newton the goat for getting this week's POW!


----------



## RollingAcres

Congrats newton the goat!


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Congrats @newton the goat !!!


----------



## Bruce

Congratulations Newton!


----------



## Baymule

congrats!


----------



## Sumi

WeizenfelderGal said:


> View attachment 47670
> My Border Collie "Atty" Helping me move "Manchie" the Goat   For a small goat she is sure BOLD!


Congrats @WeizenfelderGal for getting this week's POW!


----------



## Bruce

Congratulations @WeizenfelderGal


----------



## Devonviolet

We recently bought this little Myotonic Buckling, DannyBoy, to add meat to our future kids.

He is the sweetest little thing, and so cute, I just had to share this photo, that I took this evening, as I sat with him.  He is just over two months old.


----------



## Sumi

Devonviolet said:


> We recently bought this little Myotonic Buckling, DannyBoy, to add meat to our future kids.
> 
> He is the sweetest little thing, and so cute, I just had to share this photo, that I took this evening, as I sat with him.  He is just over two months old.
> 
> View attachment 48351


Congrats @Devonviolet for getting this week's POW!


----------



## Wehner Homestead

@Devonviolet!! Congrats on getting POW!!!


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Jackson: A Sweetie Pie


 

Feeding Time


 

Blossom: A Rescue


----------



## Bruce

Congrats @Devonviolet


----------



## Devonviolet

Wehner Homestead said:


> Jackson: A Sweetie Pie
> View attachment 48352
> 
> Feeding Time
> View attachment 48353
> 
> Blossom: A Rescue
> View attachment 48354


OMG Jackson is a cutie pie!  I bet he is a cuddle bug!


----------



## Sharyl

This is Wikkit. He is a Kinder Nigerian. He is my little punk <3


----------



## newton the goat

Our new buck alex after he got caught in my boyfriends hat 


He certainly is less than impressed


----------



## Bruce

And wearing it backwards no less. I think he is trying to masquerade as a turtle.


----------



## newton the goat

Bruce said:


> And wearing it backwards no less. I think he is trying to masquerade as a turtle.


Turtle alex hmmmm... i think i like the sound of that


----------



## Wehner Homestead

newton the goat said:


> Our new buck alex after he got caught in my boyfriends hat View attachment 48477
> He certainly is less than impressed



That’s cute. I love it!


----------



## Sumi

newton the goat said:


> Our new buck alex after he got caught in my boyfriends hat View attachment 48477
> He certainly is less than impressed


Congrats @newton the goat for getting this week's POW!


----------



## Hybridchucks

Beautiful Old Tree


----------



## Bruce

Congrats @newton the goat, I think you are making a habit of this.


----------



## newton the goat

Bruce said:


> Congrats @newton the goat, I think you are making a habit of this.


Ya its kinda looking that way isn't it


----------



## newton the goat

If looks could kill


----------



## Bruce

We'd all be dead!


----------



## newton the goat

Bruce said:


> We'd all be dead!


Oh heck ya lol. Im just happy this guy has got a healthy respect for me or else i may be in a bit of a scuffle with him later.


----------



## TAH

Mamas girl!


----------



## goats&moregoats




----------



## Michelle1079

elevan said:


> Our new kid "Coconut"
> Calling all BYH'ers - We're looking for your submissions for Picture of the Week (POW)!
> 
> We'll be posting the POW on Sundays / Mondays, so you still have time to get in your submission.
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> For those that are new to the forum and submitting pictures for the POW here are a few tips:
> 1. We pick a new picture on Sunday evening to Monday morning.
> 2. We really can't use a POW with humans in it, but if we can crop the person out and use the critter we'll consider it.
> 3. We'll ask for new submissions every week but we also consider all pictures previously submitted so there is no need to resubmit pictures that you've sent us before.
> 4. You can post the pictures here on this thread for submission.
> 5. Feel free to give your photos a "name / title" so we can reference it when posting
> 
> ************************************************************************************************


----------



## jhoeck

Dozclan12 said:


> When I put a photo up, it will be of a chicken, or a dog and a chicken.
> 
> View attachment 35242


I love Speckled Sussex-We have a bunch : ) 
SO pretty and good little foragers, they are!


----------



## goats&moregoats

Ginger


----------



## Sumi

TAH said:


> View attachment 48610 Mamas girl!


Congrats @TAH for getting this week's POW!


----------



## ViolinPlayer123




----------



## Wehner Homestead

Congrats @TAH !!! Molly makes a beautiful POW!!


----------



## newton the goat

Congratulations @TAH !!! I love the picture!!


----------



## newton the goat

Fawn, ome of my New does!


----------



## CourtneySC24

Too pregnant to stand and eat!


----------



## Hipshot

Maxi and Mom


----------



## MicroManger

Say cheesecake!


----------



## Sumi

CourtneySC24 said:


> Too pregnant to stand and eat!View attachment 48977


Congrats @CourtneySC24 for getting this week's POW!


----------



## luvmypets

My baby Lucy


----------



## CourtneySC24

Sumi said:


> Congrats @CourtneySC24 for getting this week's POW!


Awesome! So cool to see her picture up there! Joyful and her week of fame! Haha


----------



## goats4us

elevan said:


> Calling all BYH'ers - We're looking for your submissions for Picture of the Week (POW)!
> 
> We'll be posting the POW on Sundays / Mondays, so you still have time to get in your submission.
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> For those that are new to the forum and submitting pictures for the POW here are a few tips:
> 1. We pick a new picture on Sunday evening to Monday morning.
> 2. We really can't use a POW with humans in it, but if we can crop the person out and use the critter we'll consider it.
> 3. We'll ask for new submissions every week but we also consider all pictures previously submitted so there is no need to resubmit pictures that you've sent us before.
> 4. You can post the pictures here on this thread for submission.
> 5. Feel free to give your photos a "name / title" so we can reference it when posting
> 
> ************************************************************************************************




 tres amigas


----------



## Wendybear

Little Sugar


----------



## Next G show goats

This beautiful lady






Pickle on top of the lawn tractor


----------



## chicken freak201

Aya and Ace


----------



## newton the goat

That moment when you realize your sheep is prettier than you (like damn those eyelashes though)


----------



## Sumi

Hipshot said:


> View attachment 48987 Maxi and Mom


Congrats @Hipshot for getting this week's POW!


----------



## KBS

Baby goat puddle


----------



## goats&moregoats

Sage: Goat Heaven


----------



## Sumi

KBS said:


> Baby goat puddleView attachment 49395


Congrats @KBS for getting this week's POW!


----------



## Bruce

Congrats @KBS, sure is a cute picture


----------



## Wehner Homestead

X2!


----------



## CourtneySC24

Sandy and her fresh little doeling!


----------



## Sumi

CourtneySC24 said:


> View attachment 49775 Sandy and her fresh little doeling!


Congrats @CourtneySC24 for getting this week's POW!


----------



## BunnyTree

8 Month old Netherland dwarf


----------



## luvmypets

Just a chubby piglet cooling off on a hot day


----------



## Sumi

BunnyTree said:


> View attachment 497988 Month old Netherland dwarf


Congrats @BunnyTree for getting this week's POW!


----------



## Bruce

Nice bunny pic @BunnyTree


----------



## BunnyTree

Thank you


----------



## newton the goat

My new little suprise


----------



## Sumi

newton the goat said:


> View attachment 50140
> My new little suprise


Congrats @newton the goat for getting this week's POW!


----------



## luvmypets

My former bottle pig Lucy


----------



## Bruce

Phantom won POW!


----------



## newton the goat

Bruce said:


> Phantom won POW!


Ikr  im happy


----------



## Sumi

luvmypets said:


> My former bottle pig Lucy
> View attachment 50173


Congrats @luvmypets for getting this week's POW!


----------



## Bruce

Congrats again @luvmypets !


----------



## Bruce

A "herd" of newly fledged barn swallows


----------



## secuono




----------



## Carol0622

Buffy and Stubby saying hi!


----------



## Bruce

secuono said:


> View attachment 50487


Accckkk!!! Run away!!!!!


----------



## RollingAcres

@Bruce Congrats on POW!


----------



## Hybridchucks

My cockerel  Caught in mid blink lol

 
Remmi, my 2+ week old coturnix quail


----------



## secuono

I think the chick is a pullet!


----------



## Bruce

RollingAcres said:


> @Bruce Congrats on POW!


Thanks! I didn't see any announcement but saw the "badge" on a post I had made.



Hybridchucks said:


> My cockerel  Caught in mid blink lol


Angry bird!


----------



## luvmypets

Old photos from march


----------



## junkman

Ellie and a few of our Nigerians


----------



## junkman

Bella the lab and Patch the cat relaxing on the porch


----------



## Green Acres Farm




----------



## Sumi

Green Acres Farm said:


> View attachment 50886 View attachment 50887 View attachment 50888


Congrats @Green Acres Farm for getting this week's POW!


----------



## Green Acres Farm

Sumi said:


> Congrats @Green Acres Farm for getting this week's POW!


Awesome! Thanks!


----------



## newton the goat

Welcome to the world!


----------



## MatthewsHomestead




----------



## Sumi

newton the goat said:


> Fawn, ome of my New does!View attachment 48867


Congrats @newton the goat for getting this week's POW!


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

Norman the cuddly Hamster.



Shasta is ready to cook up some eggs in her little house....



Norman and Shasta enjoying each other's company.....



Norman back to cuddle time...



Irma striking a pose....


----------



## Green Acres Farm

Green Farm Ghirardelli at 1 day old back in February. She is the first Nigerian Dwarf with my herd name.


----------



## Bruce

Congrats (again ) @newton the goat !!


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm




----------



## luvmypets




----------



## Sumi

Turtle Rock Farm said:


> View attachment 51270


Congrats @Turtle Rock Farm for getting this week's POW!


----------



## Bruce

Congratulations @Turtle Rock Farm


----------



## casportpony

Congrats @Turtle Rock Farm, that's a great picture!


----------



## RollingAcres

Congrats @Turtle Rock Farm !


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Wilson


----------



## Skiesblue

Sheepdog sleep dog.


----------



## Skiesblue

She’s nearly nine. She gets a break.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Skiesblue said:


> She’s nearly nine. She gets a break.



Time to get a replacement and start training!


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Oscar is ready for a ride!


----------



## Skiesblue

Wehner Homestead said:


> Time to get a replacement and start training!


 Her team


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

This is Fluffles! She is a Silver Fox/Chinchilla cross.


Sassy the broody and some of her and Fancy's babies.


----------



## RollingAcres

This is Romelle. She's learning chicken math. lol


----------



## Bruce

That is a LOT of chickens!!!


----------



## Sumi

Wehner Homestead said:


> Wilson
> View attachment 51385


Congrats @Wehner Homestead for getting this week's POW!


----------



## RollingAcres

Congrats @Wehner Homestead !


----------



## Bruce

Wilson wins POW!


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

CONGRATULATIONS MY FRIEND!!!!


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

Here are some to kick off the new week....

My star wars chickens!


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

Dumb and Dumber! 

I mean.... the Hubbs and our LGD/herd dog.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Thanks all!


----------



## MatthewsHomestead




----------



## MatthewsHomestead




----------



## MatthewsHomestead




----------



## MatthewsHomestead




----------



## MatthewsHomestead




----------



## casportpony

Some bovine pictures for your consideration:


----------



## Sumi

casportpony said:


> Some bovine pictures for your consideration:View attachment 51613


Congrats @casportpony for getting this week's POW!


----------



## casportpony

Sumi said:


> Congrats @casportpony for getting this week's POW!





 Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Sumi

Skiesblue said:


> View attachment 51450  Her team


Congrats @Skiesblue for getting this week's POW!


----------



## Bruce

Congrats Skies!


----------



## RollingAcres

Congrats @Skiesblue !


----------



## Baymule

That is a wonderful picture Skiesblue!


----------



## secuono




----------



## Bruce

A winner or sure to scare some people off! 
I happen to think spiders are pretty neat.


----------



## Skiesblue

Thank you one and all. It’s good to see the boys working and many thanks to the rescue that provided them and lots of good advice. Bluebonnet this is for you.


----------



## Sumi

secuono said:


> View attachment 51958 View attachment 51959 View attachment 51960


Congrats @secuono for getting this week's POW!


----------



## secuono

Sumi said:


> Congrats @secuono for getting this week's POW!





Thanks!


----------



## goatboy1973

This is our Spanish herdsire "Shaggy". He's a monster but also a gentle giant.


----------



## animalmom

Ding Ding Ding Ding I think we have a winner here with that handsome dude!

@Sumi, this guy has to get the designation, why he even made my heart go pitter patter!

@goatboy1973, now that's a hunk a hunk a hunk of burning love wrapped up with bodacious horns.  Good thing he's a lover.


----------



## Bruce

That surely is one impressive looking goat.


----------



## luvmypets




----------



## Bruce

Dog guards while piggy sleeps 

Was the toad happy to have its picture taken?


----------



## RollingAcres




----------



## RollingAcres

Really missing my girl June


----------



## Bruce

Pretty pup!


----------



## RollingAcres

_Thank you!_


----------



## Sumi

RollingAcres said:


> View attachment 52215


Congrats @RollingAcres for getting this week's POW!


----------



## Bruce

Yea @RollingAcres !


----------



## RollingAcres

Sumi said:


> Congrats @RollingAcres for getting this week's POW!



Thank you!


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Congrats @RollingAcres!!


----------



## Sumi

goatboy1973 said:


> View attachment 52183  This is our Spanish herdsire "Shaggy". He's a monster but also a gentle giant.


Congrats @goatboy1973 for getting this week's POW!


----------



## Bruce

He is an impressive animal! Nice choice Sumi.


----------



## Sumi

My computer is doing something spooky… I see this on my post from earlier this evening:




 

I swapped the POW here this evening (my time) and after 09:00pm, not 10:34… 

Can you guys that see this post now please scroll up and tell me what it's saying for you? I'm trying to figure out if this is a site spook or something on my end.


----------



## RollingAcres

Congrats @goatboy1973 !


----------



## Sumi

Also, is the new POW showing up for you all? I'm still seeing the old one here. Thanks!


----------



## Bruce

This is what it looks like for me


----------



## Sumi

Bruce said:


> This is what it looks like for me
> View attachment 52659


Thank you! Yours say today, but mine still says yesterday


----------



## Wehner Homestead

@Sumi 

Mine...


----------



## Sumi

@Wehner Homestead thanks! It's STILL saying "Yesterday 10:34 PM" for me


----------



## Hybridchucks

Oops.. forgot to blur out her social security number, never mind. Kidding


----------



## Hybridchucks

Double Rainbow 




 Then it started raining and the camera focused on the drops instead.


----------



## Rammy

My little farm.


 
My SLW rooster. He doesnt have a name.



 
The happy hen brigade.



 
My Black Angus heifers.


----------



## Goatgirl47

One of my junior herd sires (Israel) when he was just a month old:



Our two Kiko gals, Saffron and Mazel:


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Caramel is due any day. Diamond is obviously not thrilled about all the attention Diamond is getting!


----------



## greybeard

Sumi said:


> @Wehner Homestead thanks! It's STILL saying "Yesterday 10:34 PM" for me


I assume it's all fixed by now, but........
Sounds as tho either your phone or computer's internal clock/date is incorrect, or for some reason, the board's software thinks you are in a different time zone and across one of the date lines.
I'm seeing the same thing everyone else is.


----------



## Sumi

luvmypets said:


> View attachment 52203
> 
> View attachment 52204


Congrats @luvmypets for getting this week's POW!


----------



## RollingAcres

Congrats @luvmypets!


----------



## Bruce

Frogs, dogs and pigs Oh MY!


----------



## Rammy

Yippee @luvmypets !


----------



## luvmypets




----------



## frustratedearthmother

CUTE pigs - but even more - DRY GROUND!!!!  (I get excited about that, lol)


----------



## goatboy1973

animalmom said:


> Ding Ding Ding Ding I think we have a winner here with that handsome dude!
> 
> @Sumi, this guy has to get the designation, why he even made my heart go pitter patter!
> 
> @goatboy1973, now that's a hunk a hunk a hunk of burning love wrapped up with bodacious horns.  Good thing he's a lover.


Oh my goodness!!!!! I won??? Amazing!!! I have never won anything like this ever before!!! Thanks so much for all the votes and kind words and compliments about my buddy Shaggy. I am humbled.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Like Mother, Like Daughter


----------



## goatboy1973

Sumi said:


> Congrats @goatboy1973 for getting this week's POW!


Thanks for this honor...and the kind words.


----------



## goatboy1973

RollingAcres said:


> Congrats @goatboy1973 !


Thanks for the kind words and this award.


----------



## goatboy1973

Bruce said:


> He is an impressive animal! Nice choice Sumi.


Thanks so much Bruce! Thanks for your kind words and the vote for POW. Y'all are way too kind.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

@goatboy1973 Congratulations!!!


----------



## MiniSilkys

Wehner Homestead said:


> Like Mother, Like Daughter
> View attachment 53106


AWE, so cute.


----------



## Sumi

Hybridchucks said:


> View attachment 52678  Oops.. forgot to blur out her social security number, never mind. Kidding


Congrats @Hybridchucks for getting this week's POW!


----------



## RollingAcres

Congrats @Hybridchucks !


----------



## Hybridchucks

Thank you!


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Congrats!


----------



## Latestarter

Grats Chucks!


----------



## Hybridchucks

RollingAcres said:


> Congrats @Hybridchucks !





Wehner Homestead said:


> Congrats!


Thanks!



Latestarter said:


> Grats Chucks!


Lol! thanks


----------



## FRED DESANTIS




----------



## animalmom

Oh my word! @FRED DESANTIS, those are cuties.  Looks like they are trying to stay dry with all this rain we are having.  Goaties don't like mud.


----------



## FRED DESANTIS

Boy, tell me about it. I live near Celeste Tx it's been raining for a few days.


----------



## Bruce

Nice of them to all line up for that picture! Celeste is about 75 miles from @Latestarter


----------



## Sumi

FRED DESANTIS said:


> View attachment 53359


Congrats @FRED DESANTIS for getting this week's POW!


----------



## FRED DESANTIS

Sumi said:


> Congrats @FRED DESANTIS for getting this week's POW!


Thank you so much


----------



## RollingAcres

L.rhodes said:


> Enjoying fall with the critters and soil


Beautiful!


----------



## RollingAcres

Sumi said:


> Congrats @FRED DESANTIS for getting this week's POW!


Congrats Fred!


----------



## Bruce

Nice start for a new member


----------



## FRED DESANTIS

Hi,
I would like to thank the folks for congratulating me for POW


----------



## Rammy

Just saw you won! Congatulations!


----------



## FRED DESANTIS

Thank you


----------



## RollingAcres




----------



## greybeard

FRED DESANTIS said:


> Boy, tell me about it. I live near Celeste Tx it's been raining for a few days.


I've been there...on purpose.
It's my daughter's name and I wanted her to see her namesake metropolis before it completely dried up and closed up for good.
It IS considered Audie Murphy's home town, even tho he and family lived in an abandoned railroad boxcar at the time.


----------



## Bruce

The marines missed out there didn't they!


----------



## greybeard

Nah, did fine without him. Army needed him in Europe more than USMC did in the Pacific..


----------



## FRED DESANTIS

I had read the historical marker
Didn't know about the boxcar.


----------



## Wispy55

Gee Mom I have grown!


----------



## Bruce

Taller than mom now! 

Where in NB? DD1 is going to start attending Mt. A in January.


----------



## Wispy55

I assume Mt. A is Mt. Allison in Sackville. We are at the north end just outside Miramichi.  Long way for her to come, special classess?


----------



## samssimonsays




----------



## Bruce

Wispy55 said:


> I assume Mt. A is Mt. Allison in Sackville. We are at the north end just outside Miramichi.  Long way for her to come, special classess?


Only 100 miles from you!

It is closer than where DD2 went. She went to Beloit College in southern Wisconsin. 3 day trip, Sackville is only 2 .
Several good reasons for DD1 to go to Mt Allison. For one you Canadians don't break the bank with college education and Mt. A is supposed to be a very good school, on par with 70K USD schools. Second, she has had a permanent migraine since she was 14, now is 25.5. There are finally some new drugs that have made it so she can go to college. She's been taking classes at the local community college. Canadian colleges don't care about standardized tests - ACT and SAT. Given she hasn't taken all the classes those are based on for 8 years, she would have a really tough time scoring well. And of course they do have the degrees she is interested in. She will be taking Japanese, Spanish and ESL. Plans to translate and teach ESL. Plus study abroad in Japan and Spain.


----------



## Sumi

samssimonsays said:


> View attachment 53698 View attachment 53699 View attachment 53700 View attachment 53701 View attachment 53702 View attachment 53703 View attachment 53704 View attachment 53705


Congrats @samssimonsays for getting this week's POW!


----------



## RollingAcres

Congrats @samssimonsays !


----------



## samssimonsays

Thanks!


----------



## Bruce

Yea Sam!!


----------



## FRED DESANTIS

Hey there,
Congratulations!!


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Congratulations @samssimonsays !! I really like the yawning pic!


----------



## samssimonsays

Wehner Homestead said:


> Congratulations @samssimonsays !! I really like the yawning pic!


My dog is a jerk and won't take good pics so that has to do hahahahhaa. Thanks for liking that one.


----------



## Rammy

Congrats. The pic of the chicken was my fav, too. Little did she know she would be a pin-up girl.


----------



## Sumi

RollingAcres said:


> View attachment 53589


Congrats @RollingAcres for getting this week's POW!


----------



## RollingAcres

Thank you again!


----------



## Bruce

Congrats RA!


----------



## RollingAcres

Thank you!


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Congratulations!!!


----------



## RollingAcres

Thank you!


----------



## Onnie Mae

This is Sacre Bleu, our one year old Pygmy/Nigerian Dwarf Goat mix. She is testing out the tire bridge my hubby built.


----------



## animalmom

@Onnie Mae, good hubby you got there!  Pretty goat too!


----------



## Bruce

Welcome to BYH @Onnie Mae, seems you have been lurking for some time, glad you decided to post. Please join some other threads, we all love hearing about other people and their animals.


----------



## Sumi

Onnie Mae said:


> View attachment 54143This is Sacre Bleu, our one year old Pygmy/Nigerian Dwarf Goat mix. She is testing out the tire bridge my hubby built.


Congrats @Onnie Mae for getting this week's POW! And


----------



## Bruce

Congrats @Onnie Mae !!


----------



## Rammy

Congratulations!!


----------



## luvmypets

Just some Manga piglets


----------



## RollingAcres

Congrats @Onnie Mae !


----------



## junkman

the horses and goats are getting along good



the goats are checking out the new  addition to the farm, saying what the heck did they bring home this time.


----------



## junkman

poor Peppers horn was growing back into his head, so we had to have the vet remove them again


----------



## Wehner Homestead

“Howdy!”


 

Windblown


 

Just hanging out, waiting on the bus.


----------



## Bruce

Isn't she a bit young to drive?? At least she is paying attention to the road, not texting


----------



## Sumi

Wehner Homestead said:


> Windblown
> View attachment 54690


Congrats @Wehner Homestead for getting this week's POW!


----------



## RollingAcres

Congrats @Wehner Homestead ! Halo is a beauty!


----------



## junkman

Congrats@Wehner Homestead


----------



## Bruce

Congrats Wehner, a good thing in your complicated busy life.


----------



## Rammy

Congratulations! @Wehner Homestead! I always knew Halo would be a super model.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Congratulations , your pictures  are beautiful , but Halo ...just priceless !


----------



## Carla D

Ten little babies, only two look alike. Two black ones.





Louise is one proud and happy momma.




Spot is “smiling for the camera”


----------



## Carla D

Rammy said:


> Congratulations! @Wehner Homestead! I always knew Halo would be a super model.


I’m trying to figure out if Halo is a dog, goat, or what. I can’t find the picture @Wehner Homestead


----------



## Rammy

Its on this thread on page 337. Its the cutie pie dog on the hay bale and sitting in the truck.


----------



## Carla D

Rammy said:


> Its on this thread on page 337. Its the cutie pie dog on the hay bale and sitting in the truck.


Thank you. A very pretty dog.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

She has gorgeous  eyes ....i love every picture  that  i have seen  of her.....


----------



## Sumi

Carla D said:


> Ten little babies, only two look alike. Two black ones.
> View attachment 54846
> 
> Louise is one proud and happy momma.
> View attachment 54847
> 
> Spot is “smiling for the camera”


Congrats @Carla D for getting this week's POW AND the piglets


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Congratulations. ...


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Congrats!


----------



## Bruce

Congrats @Carla D !


----------



## luvmypets

So last night I was looking through some pictures from march and I found some that I never shared for some reason.


Newborn piglet greeting mama





Ras and Clover




My Lucy


----------



## RollingAcres

Sumi said:


> Congrats @Carla D for getting this week's POW AND the piglets


Congrats @Carla D !


----------



## Carla D

RollingAcres said:


> Congrats @Carla D !


I might be confused, but I thought I won that last week with those? Is this an error?


----------



## Carla D

luvmypets said:


> So last night I was looking through some pictures from march and I found some that I never shared for some reason.
> 
> 
> Newborn piglet greeting mama
> View attachment 55187
> This is such a sweet picture.
> 
> Ras and Clover
> View attachment 55189
> 
> My Lucy
> View attachment 55190


I love baby pigs.


----------



## RollingAcres

Carla D said:


> I might be confused, but I thought I won that last week with those? Is this an error?


It was a late congrats. I just saw it today.


----------



## Carla D

RollingAcres said:


> It was a late congrats. I just saw it today.


Thank you so much.


----------



## luvmypets

Carla D said:


> I love baby pigs.


Me too!


----------



## Goat Whisperer

A guardian and his goats. 


 
Minature Lamancha doelings enjoying the sunshine.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Perfect, love both !


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Had to look at both pictures again....i would frame both of them and hang them in MY  home ...thats how much i enjoy them  but i am out of wall space....


----------



## Carla D

Goat Whisperer said:


> A guardian and his goats.
> View attachment 55303
> Minature Lamancha doelings enjoying the sunshine.
> View attachment 55304


Those are beautiful pictures. I’m partial to the guardian dog.


----------



## Sumi

luvmypets said:


> So last night I was looking through some pictures from march and I found some that I never shared for some reason.
> 
> My Lucy
> View attachment 55190


Congrats @luvmypets for getting this week's POW!


----------



## Carla D

Congratulations @luvmypets ! Those are amazing pictures.


----------



## Bruce

Congrats @luvmypets


----------



## luvmypets

Thanks guys! I will have to tell Lucy she is a BYH celebrity now!


----------



## TXFarmGirl

This is Donkey & Mullard!


----------



## TXFarmGirl

Donkey is the 17 week old mini Donkey, and Mullard is the 6 week old red mini mule!


----------



## Carla D

This is the most precious picture. Hes so sweet looking.


----------



## TXFarmGirl

Carla D said:


> This is the most precious picture. Hes so sweet looking.View attachment 55433


Thank you! He is a good boy, and loves cuddles. He is so calm & gentle, we love his attitude


----------



## Bruce

Cute critters!


----------



## Sumi

Carla D said:


> This is the most precious picture. Hes so sweet looking.View attachment 55433


Congrats @TXFarmGirl for getting this week's POW!


----------



## TXFarmGirl

Thank you! 
And Yep, that's Donkey, our baby!


----------



## Rancer




----------



## Sumi

Rancer said:


> View attachment 55571


Congrats @Rancer for getting this week's POW!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Congratulations @Rancer ...nice pictures


----------



## Rancer

thanks


----------



## RollingAcres

Congrats @Rancer !


----------



## Rancer

Thanks again


----------



## Bruce

Congrats!


----------



## Rammy

Congratulations!


----------



## GypsyG




----------



## Carla D

Rancer said:


> View attachment 55572 View attachment 55573 View attachment 55570 View attachment 55571


Beautiful pictures. Congratulations!


----------



## junkman




----------



## Bruce

Cats just love to hang out under things. Is it claiming that present for its own?


----------



## Rammy

Bruce said:


> Cats just love to hang out under things. Is it claiming that present for its own?


Of course he is...its a cat. Cat rule No.1....whats yours is mine, and whats mine is mine. Rule No.2...see rule No.1.


----------



## Sumi

Goat Whisperer said:


> A guardian and his goats.
> View attachment 55303
> Minature Lamancha doelings enjoying the sunshine.
> View attachment 55304


Congrats @Goat Whisperer for getting this week's POW!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

That's  fantastic, love that picture  congratulations


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Thank you!


----------



## Southern by choice

Makes me smile. 
Love this dog so much. 
Bittersweet though, as I am reminded of Callie and Pete.


----------



## Bruce

Congrats GW. And by extension, SBC


----------



## GypsyG

Fuzzlepuffs!


----------



## Rammy




----------



## WolfeMomma

Would like to submit these for consideration


----------



## Goat Whisperer

WolfeMomma said:


> Would like to submit these for consideration
> 
> View attachment 56265 View attachment 56266 View attachment 56267


Awesome pics!


----------



## luvmypets

One of our new gilts Maeja, like seriously that face


----------



## Bruce

Was that taken just before you kissed her on her shiny nose?


----------



## GypsyG




----------



## Sumi

WolfeMomma said:


> Would like to submit these for consideration
> 
> View attachment 56265 View attachment 56266 View attachment 56267


Congrats @WolfeMomma for getting this week's POW!


----------



## Rammy

Congrats, @WolfeMomma !! I knew you'd get POW! Those were beautiful pics.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Congratulations,  your pictures are beautiful !  Actually  there were some pretty great pictures this week submitted by  several members.....nice looking animals...


----------



## WolfeMomma

Sumi said:


> Congrats @WolfeMomma for getting this week's POW!


Thanks so much everyone!!!


----------



## Bruce

Medal winning pics for sure! Congrats.


----------



## WolfeMomma

I wish i could see it, it won't load for me


----------



## Devonviolet

Here is a recent photo of our male Maremma, Deo, looking at me through the cattle panel at the corner of our pasture.


----------



## Devonviolet

Another pic of our 9 month old LaMancha twins, Faith & Hope, playing in the pasture


----------



## Sumi

WolfeMomma said:


> I wish i could see it, it won't load for me


I can't see it either. I asked Nifty to see if he can figure out what's going on. Sorry about this!


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Will it work if you go to the homepage, then hit refresh?


----------



## Bruce

Curious, I still get the pictures if I click on the links that @Sumi posted. Maybe they are still in my cache.


----------



## WolfeMomma

Bruce said:


> Curious, I still get the pictures if I click on the links that @Sumi posted. Maybe they are still in my cache.


I can see it now


----------



## Sumi

GypsyG said:


> Fuzzlepuffs!
> View attachment 56209


Congrats @GypsyG for getting this week's POW!


----------



## GypsyG

Sumi said:


> Congrats @GypsyG for getting this week's POW!


Wow!  Thanks guys!


----------



## DutchBunny03

My baby Starlord last fall


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Congratulations  GypsyG. ...nice picture


----------



## GypsyG

B&B Happy goats said:


> Congratulations  GypsyG. ...nice picture


Thank you!


----------



## Devonviolet

Congratulations @GypsyG!


----------



## Sumi

DutchBunny03 said:


> View attachment 56641
> My baby Starlord last fall


Congrats @DutchBunny03 for getting this week's POW!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Congratulations , nice photo


----------



## luvmypets




----------



## Rammy

I know people who would kill for that natural curl in their hair.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Love it !


----------



## Bruce

Congrats @DutchBunny03 !!


----------



## DutchBunny03

Thanks!


----------



## BNW




----------



## BNW




----------



## BNW




----------



## BNW




----------



## Bruce

Lots of nice pictures there @BNW, that first one is just too precious. 
 always nice to see new people.


----------



## BNW

Bruce said:


> Lots of nice pictures there @BNW, that first one is just too precious.
> always nice to see new people.


Thank you! My one and only granddaughter!! Best help I've ever had.


----------



## Bruce

Um, I see 2 girls there. One quite young and the other old enough to be helpful. Or .... the first picture is way old and the last recent??


----------



## BNW

Bruce said:


> Um, I see 2 girls there. One quite young and the other old enough to be helpful. Or .... the first picture is way old and the last recent??


The baby is my granddaughter. Other is my youngest daughter. She's 12. My granddaughter, Mila, loves working with me, my daughter, not so much.  She's gotten too grown-up to do any more than she has to, besides her hair etc. Lol. Mila is just like me, loves animals, and would rather be outside, than in.


----------



## Bruce

Guessing there is a bit of an age difference between your kids! Don't let DD tell GD that hanging with farm animals isn't cool.


----------



## bethh

A cute silkie, of course he's Rooster.  In the world of Silkies,all I get are roosters.  I've had 6 Silkies, all have been roosters.  I think I'm going to rehome my Silkies since I can't seem to get any hens.


----------



## bethh

Gracie enjoying sometime in the house.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Rapunzel



Jewel: Queen of the Bale


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Wehner Homestead said:


> Rapunzel
> View attachment 57179
> Jewel: Queen of the Bale
> View attachment 57180


My goodness. .thoes are some beautiful. ...beautiful  pictures and animals


----------



## Wehner Homestead

B&B Happy goats said:


> My goodness. .thoes are some beautiful. ...beautiful  pictures and animals



Thanks!


----------



## luvmypets

My Lucy girl..she has my heart and she knows it


----------



## Sumi

Wehner Homestead said:


> Rapunzel
> View attachment 57179
> Jewel: Queen of the Bale
> View attachment 57180


Congrats @Wehner Homestead for getting this week's POW!


----------



## Rammy

Congrats, @Wehner Homestead !


----------



## Bruce

Yeah, congratulations Wehner!


----------



## RollingAcres

Congrats @Wehner Homestead !


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Thanks y'all!! Jewel Baby belongs to DD1 and she was watching the kids being pulled on sleds behind the 4 Wheeler. 

@Baymule my pretty merle girl won POW! I figured you’d want to know since you like Merles too!


----------



## Bruce

Now you need to change your avatar to one of those pictures in honor of the award


----------



## Wehner Homestead

@Bruce I have to decide which one. We will see.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

@Bruce went to the homepage to update my  journal and my current avatar was one of the “scrolling pics!” Isn’t that quite the coincidence?! 




 

I’ll change mine here soon. Just not sure what I want to change it to...


----------



## Baymule

Wehner Homestead said:


> Thanks y'all!! Jewel Baby belongs to DD1 and she was watching the kids being pulled on sleds behind the 4 Wheeler.
> 
> @Baymule my pretty merle girl won POW! I figured you’d want to know since you like Merles too!


She is the first thing I saw when I opened the site. You are right, I love those Aussies, especially blue merles.


----------



## Bumpa

New pals


----------



## Bumpa

Does it get any sweeter?


----------



## Bruce

Oh VERY cute @Bumpa


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Aww! That’s a very cute baby donkey @Bumpa! Is it a Jenny or Jack? Does he/she have a name?


----------



## Bumpa

A Jenny.  Shiloh Rose is her name.


----------



## Bumpa

She has two sisters...Laila Jane and Zsa Zsa Renee.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

@Bumpa fancy names! Love it!!


----------



## Bumpa

My wife named them all.


----------



## Bumpa

They have to have middle names so when they eat her flowers she can scold them like a child!


----------



## mully




----------



## mully




----------



## Wehner Homestead

@mully beautiful pic! Makes me look forward to spring and summer!


----------



## Sumi

Bumpa said:


> New pals


Congrats @Bumpa for getting this week's POW!


----------



## newton the goat

My spoiled rotten princess mad i havent come to greet her yet 


 
Phantom and adonis my two beauty boys


----------



## Bruce

Congrats @Bumpa!


----------



## Bumpa

Thx


----------



## Mrs1885

Bo the rejected Ram lamb

Little Eagle, the king of the backyard empire (seriously the coolest little rooster ever)


----------



## RollingAcres

Congrats @Bumpa !


----------



## Baymule

Me riding Pearl, a Tennessee Walker that we bought from a kill pen. Our first ride.


----------



## RollingAcres




----------



## Sumi

mully said:


> View attachment 57332


Congrats @mully for getting this week's POW!


----------



## Bruce

Much nicer view than a lot of us have at the moment! 
Congrats @mully !


----------



## luvmypets

Our gilt before she had her babies,  in my lap demanding pets 




Then she had her little ones


----------



## Wehner Homestead




----------



## Angeliki Manouselis

Hello I am new to this awesome forum! My two pregnant does, I am a first time goat keeper.


----------



## RollingAcres

Hello and welcome @Angeliki Manouselis !


----------



## RollingAcres




----------



## Bruce

That is quite the nice tree canopy @RollingAcres !!


----------



## Bruce

Welcome to BYH @Angeliki Manouselis !


----------



## luvmypets




----------



## RollingAcres

Bruce said:


> That is quite the nice tree canopy @RollingAcres !!


Thank you @Bruce !


----------



## AmberRaif

Goats and Grass


----------



## AmberRaif

Pyrenees in the pond


----------



## AmberRaif

The Guardian


----------



## AmberRaif

Tranquility on the Ranch


----------



## Sumi

Mrs1885 said:


> Bo the rejected Ram lamb
> 
> Little Eagle, the king of the backyard empire (seriously the coolest little rooster ever)


Congrats @Mrs1885 for getting this week's POW!


----------



## RollingAcres

Congrats @Mrs1885 !


----------



## Bruce




----------



## BNW




----------



## BNW

When your calf decides he wants to drive your suburban!


----------



## BNW




----------



## canesisters




----------



## Bruce

BNW said:


> View attachment 58035


Too cute, chicken and goat kid the same size!


----------



## Sumi

Baymule said:


> Me riding Pearl, a Tennessee Walker that we bought from a kill pen. Our first ride.


Congrats @Baymule for getting this week's POW!


----------



## RollingAcres

Congrats @Baymule !!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

congratulations  sweet picture of both you and Pearl....you both look happy


----------



## Baymule

Thanks y'all!


----------



## Bruce




----------



## Rammy

@Baymule!


----------



## Angeliki Manouselis

Bruce said:


> Welcome to BYH @Angeliki Manouselis !


 Thank you!!


----------



## Angeliki Manouselis

RollingAcres said:


> Hello and welcome @Angeliki Manouselis !


 Thank you! I love this site already!


----------



## Dale HWA

1st Ram lamb Born to our Farm, "Charger" Dorper breed


----------



## Sumi

Dale HWA said:


> View attachment 58243
> 1st Ram lamb Born to our Farm, "Charger" Dorper breed


Congrats @Dale HWA for getting this week's POW!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

[QUOTE="Sumi, post
Congratulations,  @DaleHWA...great photo


----------



## RollingAcres

Congrats @Dale HWA !


----------



## Bruce

Congrats Dale, truely a deserving picture.


----------



## Daxigait

elevan said:


> Hang in there
> Eleanor style
> 
> 
> 
> Calling all BYH'ers - We're looking for your submissions for Picture of the Week (POW)!
> 
> We'll be posting the POW on Sundays / Mondays, so you still have time to get in your submission.
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> For those that are new to the forum and submitting pictures for the POW here are a few tips:
> 1. We pick a new picture on Sunday evening to Monday morning.
> 2. We really can't use a POW with humans in it, but if we can crop the person out and use the critter we'll consider it.
> 3. We'll ask for new submissions every week but we also consider all pictures previously submitted so there is no need to resubmit pictures that you've sent us before.
> 4. You can post the pictures here on this thread for submission.
> 5. Feel free to give your photos a "name / title" so we can reference it when posting
> 
> ************************************************************************************************


----------



## HomesteaderWife

@Baymule - I cannot believe that gorgeous photo of Pearl. I remembered reading up on her rescue and seeing your first photos of her. That is a FLASHY HORSE! Loved seeing this and seeing Pearl in a great home.


----------



## Baymule

HomesteaderWife said:


> @Baymule - I cannot believe that gorgeous photo of Pearl. I remembered reading up on her rescue and seeing your first photos of her. That is a FLASHY HORSE! Loved seeing this and seeing Pearl in a great home.


Thank you so much! Buying a horse out of a kill pen is buying a pig in a poke. It can be very good or very bad, you just never know what you are getting. This turned out very good, she still has weight to gain, but is already looking good. She reins like a car on power steering. She turns with a light touch and has a good stop. She is unafraid of anything and just wants to GO. She is fitting with the herd now.


----------



## Wehner Homestead




----------



## goatboy1973




----------



## B&B Happy goats

Cow love ....that picture needs a frame


----------



## Wehner Homestead

B&B Happy goats said:


> Cow love ....that picture needs a frame



I sure love my bovines! This isn’t a submission but I shared it on my Calving thread and I don’t think you saw it...(disclaimer mentioned in other post too...Maddie could get her head out, she did it numerous times, made us nervous anyway.)


----------



## Sumi

BNW said:


> View attachment 58035


Congrats @BNW for getting this week's POW!


----------



## Bruce

Congrats @BNW, that sure is a cute goat.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

X2


----------



## Daxigait

elevan said:


> Calling all BYH'ers - We're looking for your submissions for Picture of the Week (POW)!
> 
> We'll be posting the POW on Sundays / Mondays, so you still have time to get in your submission.
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> For those that are new to the forum and submitting pictures for the POW here are a few tips:
> 1. We pick a new picture on Sunday evening to Monday morning.
> 2. We really can't use a POW with humans in it, but if we can crop the person out and use the critter we'll consider it.
> 3. We'll ask for new submissions every week but we also consider all pictures previously submitted so there is no need to resubmit pictures that you've sent us before.
> 4. You can post the pictures here on this thread for submission.
> 5. Feel free to give your photos a "name / title" so we can reference it when posting
> 
> ************************************************************************************************


Can you use a picture with a human in it if the face is not seen?  Like this one?


----------



## RollingAcres

Congrats @BNW !


----------



## Bruce

Daxigait said:


> Can you use a picture with a human in it if the face is not seen? Like this one?


I don't think there are any rules about that. @Baymule was riding her rescue horse when she won recently.


----------



## HomeOnTheRange

Congrats @BNW!


----------



## Sumi

goatboy1973 said:


> View attachment 58666


Congrats @goatboy1973 for getting this week's POW!


----------



## luvmypets

Bruce said:


> I don't think there are any rules about that. @Baymule was riding her rescue horse when she won recently.


X2 I think it is just personal preference as well as privacy.


----------



## luvmypets

I need to get better pics of the lil ones


----------



## Daxigait

I quoted page one because they mention no people


----------



## Bruce

Congrats @goatboy1973, that is one cute little goat.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

@Daxigait I noticed that too when I started. I figure that I’ll just focus on animals. @Sumi @Nifty can you weigh in on having humans present in pics submitted for this contest?


----------



## Wehner Homestead




----------



## frustratedearthmother

Cowboy and kid:


----------



## B&B Happy goats

COWBOY AND KID  is adorable. ..that's  a really cool picture !


----------



## HomeOnTheRange

Cowboy and Kid - Gotta love the portable heating units!


----------



## Sumi

frustratedearthmother said:


> Cowboy and kid:


Congrats @frustratedearthmother for getting this week's POW!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Congratulations  on  a very deserving  picture


----------



## HomeOnTheRange

Congrats @frustratedearthmother on POW!  Great pic


----------



## Bruce

Has to be one of the best yet. Kid and his/her dog, a classic.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Ahhhh - Thanks, y'all!


----------



## Hipshot

frustratedearthmother said:


> Cowboy and kid:


 Truly great picture


----------



## Baymule

I love and adore that picture. Congrats FEM for picture of the week!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Thanks @Baymule!


----------



## goatboy1973

Sumi said:


> Congrats @goatboy1973 for getting this week's POW!


I got pic of the week???  Wowwwwwwwwwww!!! I can't believe it!!!


----------



## Baymule

goatboy1973 said:


> I got pic of the week???  Wowwwwwwwwwww!!! I can't believe it!!!


Believe it, it's true! Congrats!


----------



## goatboy1973

Baymule said:


> Believe it, it's true! Congrats!


Thanks Baymule!!! I am by no means a photographer. Sometimes everything aligns and you just capture something at just the right moment.


----------



## Bruce

goatboy1973 said:


> I got pic of the week???  Wowwwwwwwwwww!!! I can't believe it!!!


Yeah, over a week ago! You didn't notice the POW picture on your posts?  It only stays 1 week and is now moved over to this week's winner.


----------



## goatboy1973

No, I didn't notice. That's amazing! I am so fortunate.


----------



## Sumi

Wehner Homestead said:


> View attachment 59178


Congrats @Wehner Homestead for getting this week's POW!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

congratulations


----------



## Bruce




----------



## frustratedearthmother

Great pic - congrats!


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Thanks all!


----------



## Sumi

RollingAcres said:


> View attachment 57807


Congrats @RollingAcres for getting this week's POW!


----------



## RollingAcres

Thank you!


----------



## Bruce

I do like that picture, very artistic. Congrats!


----------



## RollingAcres

Thank you!


----------



## junkman

elevan said:


> Calling all BYH'ers - We're looking for your submissions for Picture of the Week (POW)!
> 
> We'll be posting the POW on Sundays / Mondays, so you still have time to get in your submission.
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> For those that are new to the forum and submitting pictures for the POW here are a few tips:
> 1. We pick a new picture on Sunday evening to Monday morning.
> 2. We really can't use a POW with humans in it, but if we can crop the person out and use the critter we'll consider it.
> 3. We'll ask for new submissions every week but we also consider all pictures previously submitted so there is no need to resubmit pictures that you've sent us before.
> 4. You can post the pictures here on this thread for submission.
> 5. Feel free to give your photos a "name / title" so we can reference it when posting
> 
> ************************************************************************************************


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Congrats @RollingAcres! I’ve always liked that pic of the girls!


----------



## RollingAcres

Thanks WH!


----------



## HomeOnTheRange

It is a great picture @RollingAcres!!  Congrats on POW


----------



## Crazy4Goats

Can I still post a pic or is it too late?


----------



## Bruce

It is NEVER too late! There is a new winner every week.


----------



## HomeOnTheRange

Post 'em if you got 'em @Crazy4Goats!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Mel


----------



## B&B Happy goats

[


----------



## Bruce

Also Mel


----------



## Sumi

AmberRaif said:


> View attachment 57826
> 
> Pyrenees in the pond


Congrats @AmberRaif for getting this week's POW!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Beautiful pic - congrats!


----------



## HomeOnTheRange

Congrats @AmberRaif.  Very nice.


----------



## Crazy4Goats

Totes Loco, who sadly isn’t with us anymore


 Sasha, a Nigerian Dwarf doe

 My sweet boy Jasper

 Gizel, my mini LaMancha doe

 Bob and Billy. Very creative goat names lol. 

 This is little Joy

 This is Bob, my LaMancha buck

 These are my pictures they aren’t very good, but I like them.


----------



## bethh

Dixie


----------



## bethh

Tipsy


----------



## Bruce

Congrats @AmberRaif


----------



## Sheepshape

Mr Slowroast being treated for hypothermia in the stove.


----------



## Bruce

Very fresh lamb!


----------



## Gracie Walley

Babies, babies and more babies!!!!!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Sheepshape said:


> Mr Slowroast being treated for hypothermia in the stove.


I'll take mine rare - very, very (still baa-ing) rare!


----------



## Bruce

Gracie Walley said:


> Babies, babies and more babies!!!!!


Very nice.
 Plenty of good info and nice people here.


----------



## Gracie Walley

Bruce said:


> Very nice.
> Plenty of good info and nice people here.


Thanks for the welcome!!!


----------



## AmberRaif

Sumi said:


> Congrats @AmberRaif for getting this week's POW!


Thank you so much!  What an exciting surprise!


----------



## Blamo'sBestBuddy

I'm new so I don't really know what is going on. Is this thread still going? If so, I would like to share a few pictures.

*Fighter Jet




 
Swimmer


 *


----------



## Hipshot

Yep nice fish @Sumi is there an album of all the  winning POWs?


----------



## Blamo'sBestBuddy

Hipshot said:


> Yep nice fish @Sumi is there an album of all the  winning POWs?



Thank you.


----------



## Bruce

@Blamo'sBestBuddie !


----------



## SA Farm

Flying lambs


----------



## Blamo'sBestBuddy

Cute!


----------



## Blamo'sBestBuddy

Bruce said:


> @Blamo'sBestBuddie !



Thank you so much!


----------



## Rammy




----------



## Rammy




----------



## Sumi

SA Farm said:


> Flying lambs
> View attachment 60873
> View attachment 60874


Congrats @SA Farm for getting this week's POW!


----------



## Blamo'sBestBuddy

Sumi said:


> Congrats @SA Farm for getting this week's POW!



Congrats! I think I like those the best too!


----------



## Rammy

Congrats. I love the flying lambs. Too cute!


----------



## GypsyG

Roanie's twins just chillin'.


----------



## Bruce

Congrats @SA Farm, those are some lively lambs!


----------



## SA Farm

Sumi said:


> Congrats @SA Farm for getting this week's POW!





Blamo'sBestBuddie said:


> Congrats! I think I like those the best too!





Rammy said:


> Congrats. I love the flying lambs. Too cute!





Bruce said:


> Congrats @SA Farm, those are some lively lambs!



Aw, thanks, you guys!


----------



## Hipshot

Rammy said:


> View attachment 60889
> 
> View attachment 60890


 Very nice looking cattle . And the cat matches the cows


----------



## Hipshot

@ SA Farm very sharp motion shots . Nice job. Congratulations on getting POW


----------



## secuono




----------



## Rancer




----------



## Sumi

GypsyG said:


> Roanie's twins just chillin'.
> View attachment 60895


Congrats @GypsyG for getting this week's POW!


----------



## Blamo'sBestBuddy

Congrats!


----------



## GypsyG

Sumi said:


> Congrats @GypsyG for getting this week's POW!


Thank you!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

congratulations


----------



## GypsyG

B&B Happy goats said:


> congratulations


Thank you!


----------



## Wehner Homestead

@GypsyG congrats on POW!


----------



## GypsyG

Wehner Homestead said:


> @GypsyG congrats on POW!


----------



## Blamo'sBestBuddy

Little kitten named Callie.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Blamo'sBestBuddy said:


> View attachment 61296
> Little kitten named Callie.




Cute!


----------



## Blamo'sBestBuddy

Wehner Homestead said:


> Cute!



Thanks, think it'll win?


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Blamo'sBestBuddy said:


> Thanks, think it'll win?



I sure hope so!


----------



## Blamo'sBestBuddy

You do?? I did not think anybody would want that silly picture to win. 


Wehner Homestead said:


> I sure hope so!


----------



## Daxigait

My personal picture of the week is this one 18day old Laurel got tired of this 9 week old buckling who thinks he has to harass all the females.  I find it doubly funny cuz she's about a third of his size, but she schooled him.


----------



## HomeOnTheRange

@GypsyG, congrats and great bunny pic!


----------



## Carla D

Zeus. 1. 2. 3. Ready or not, here I come!




How many baby goats can you find?


 

Queen of the hill.


----------



## Bruce

Cute goats and that was quite the tree!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

That was definitely a heck of a tree!


----------



## GypsyG

HomeOnTheRange said:


> @GypsyG, congrats and great bunny pic!


Thank you!


----------



## Carla D

Bruce said:


> Cute goats and that was quite the tree!


That tree measured approximately 7.5 feet in diameter. It was a huge old cottonwood tree. The neighbor has one just as big. Probably planted at the same time because they used to one single lot. That tree was hollow to the ground. It was a widow maker in the making.


----------



## Carla D

@GypsyG , your rabbits are so cute. And comfortable too.


----------



## Carla D

Blamo'sBestBuddy said:


> View attachment 61296
> Little kitten named Callie.


There is no such thing as a kitten not being photo worthy. Solid grey ones are one of my favorites. Out of the 40-50 cats I’ve had through my lifetime, we’ve only had one and it’s fur was an unusual texture. I think solid grey cats are hard to find. Your baby is adorable. Far from a silly kitty picture.


----------



## luvmypets




----------



## Blamo'sBestBuddy

Carla D said:


> There is no such thing as a kitten not being photo worthy. Solid grey ones are one of my favorites. Out of the 40-50 cats I’ve had through my lifetime, we’ve only had one and it’s fur was an unusual texture. I think solid grey cats are hard to find. Your baby is adorable. Far from a silly kitty picture.



Thank you @Carla D, thank you.


----------



## Carla D

luvmypets said:


> View attachment 61396
> 
> View attachment 61397
> 
> View attachment 61398


I love seeing your striped little babies.


----------



## GypsyG

luvmypets said:


> View attachment 61396
> 
> View attachment 61397
> 
> View attachment 61398


Awwwwww!  I have never seen silver colored piglets with chipmunk markings!  What kind are they?


----------



## GypsyG

Hoppy Easter!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Gee  @GypsyG,  that's  a post card pretty .....picture !


----------



## GypsyG

B&B Happy goats said:


> Gee  @GypsyG,  that's  a post card pretty .....picture !


They are all taken with a cheapo Kyocera smartphone.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

GypsyG said:


> They are all taken with a cheapo Kyocera smartphone.



Thats unbelievable , it really takes awesome  pictures, but then you always have great subject matter to photograph


----------



## luvmypets

GypsyG said:


> Awwwwww!  I have never seen silver colored piglets with chipmunk markings!  What kind are they?


Mangalitsa


----------



## Wehner Homestead




----------



## Wehner Homestead

@secuono this is the thread we talked about


----------



## Bruce

Nice rabbits you have there @Wehner Homestead! I bet you could fill a freezer with just a couple of those.


----------



## Bruce

Carla D said:


> That tree measured approximately 7.5 feet in diameter. It was a huge old cottonwood tree. The neighbor has one just as big. Probably planted at the same time because they used to one single lot. That tree was hollow to the ground. It was a widow maker in the making.


I hope that tree is far enough from the neighbor's house so it causes no damage if (when?) it drops. I don't think I'd park a vehicle within the potential fall zone.


----------



## luvmypets




----------



## bethh

Our first hatched


----------



## Carla D

Bruce said:


> I hope that tree is far enough from the neighbor's house so it causes no damage if (when?) it drops. I don't think I'd park a vehicle within the potential fall zone.


Unfortunately, it too close too the house. My SIL tried to have it cut down when hers was cut down. They weren’t interested. It would have only cost about $300 for the same company to cut that one down and removal of the debris.


----------



## Carla D

Wehner Homestead said:


> View attachment 61428 View attachment 61429


Gorgeous rabbits.


----------



## Carla D

GypsyG said:


> View attachment 61415
> Hoppy Easter!


Really pretty.


----------



## Bruce

Then I hope it is healthier than the one on your property. That thing was just waiting for a chance to kill someone.


----------



## Sumi

Carla D said:


> Zeus. 1. 2. 3. Ready or not, here I come!
> View attachment 61371
> 
> How many baby goats can you find?
> View attachment 61372
> 
> Queen of the hill.
> View attachment 61373


Congrats @Carla D for getting this week's POW!


----------



## Bruce

Congratulations Carla!


----------



## Carla D

Thank you. I’m having so much fun with my goats, big and small.


----------



## Carla D

Bruce said:


> Then I hope it is healthier than the one on your property. That thing was just waiting for a chance to kill someone.


I’m not sure if it is or not. I don’t think it fully leafed out last year. Dead trees can stand for many years if they aren’t hollow and rotting. The tree the goats are playing on/in had two huge limbs fall down in one weekend. It hadn’t rained nor was it windy. One limb hit the house. The other one narrowly missed a vehicle parked on the other side of the driveway. I’ll try to get a picture of the stump with a 2” x 4” laying on it. And of the neighbors huge tree next time I’m at the farm.


----------



## Sumi

luvmypets said:


> View attachment 61472


Congrats @luvmypets for getting this week's POW!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Congratulations  on the really sweet picture


----------



## Daxigait

Be careful the feed pan monster might get you. 


I went to take a picture of her from the side. She saw me, started towards me, hit the feed pan, and spooked herself.


----------



## HomeOnTheRange

@luvmypets Congrats on POW!  Very nice picture.


----------



## Bruce

Congrats @luvmypets, cute pile of little piggies.


----------



## Mike CHS

A couple of friends recommended I submit this picture of Max and Fred. 

Max is the ram and Fred is the steer.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

love it...its got to be a winner !


----------



## CaramelKittey

Gracie, Liam, Lucy, Luther. Sleeping in the shade.


 
Gracie sticking her tounge out like a weirdo. 

Thank you!


----------



## Sumi

Mike CHS said:


> A couple of friends recommended I submit this picture of Max and Fred.
> 
> Max is the ram and Fred is the steer.
> 
> View attachment 61914


Congrats @Mike CHS for getting this week's POW!


----------



## Mike CHS

Thank You very much.  The look in the steer's eyes demanded a picture.


----------



## Bruce

Congratulations Mike!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Mike CHS said:


> Thank You very much.  The look in the steer's eyes demanded a picture.



 congratulations  Mike


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Congrats!  That pic was a winner the instant you took it!


----------



## Baymule

Great Picture Mike! Max and Fred make a striking couple LOL LOL.


----------



## CaramelKittey

Mike CHS said:


> A couple of friends recommended I submit this picture of Max and Fred.
> 
> Max is the ram and Fred is the steer.
> 
> View attachment 61914


Congratulations! What an awesome picture! Camera quality is great too! 
Congratulations!


----------



## Mike CHS

CaramelKittey said:


> Congratulations! What an awesome picture! Camera quality is great too!
> Congratulations!



Thank you but since they were posing, I just happened to be in the right place at the right time.


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm




----------



## MatthewsHomestead




----------



## MatthewsHomestead




----------



## Rammy

Congrats @Mike CHS on POW!


----------



## Sumi

CaramelKittey said:


> View attachment 61971
> Gracie, Liam, Lucy, Luther. Sleeping in the shade.
> View attachment 61972
> Gracie sticking her tounge out like a weirdo.
> 
> Thank you!


Congrats @CaramelKittey for getting this week's POW!


----------



## Bruce

Congratulations @CaramelKittey !!


----------



## SA Farm

Day-old Pilgrim goslings:


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Love this photo !!!!!   @ SA Farm


----------



## Sumi

Turtle Rock Farm said:


> View attachment 62130 View attachment 62131 View attachment 62132 View attachment 62133 View attachment 62134 View attachment 62135


Congrats @Turtle Rock Farm for getting this week's POW!


----------



## Mike CHS

Congratulations @Turtle Rock Farm !!!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Congratulations


----------



## Bruce

Congratulations @Turtle Rock Farm


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm

My blue eye pigglet. His name is Blue.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Heart of the Matter Farm said:


> My blue eye pigglet. His name is Blue.
> View attachment 62431


Totally awesome  pig photo....love the blue  eyes !!!!


----------



## AmberLops

Gorgeous pig!!


----------



## Mike CHS

That one is pretty. I'm not sure what is the source of the blue eyes but we have one lamb that has them and that is one out of fifty.


----------



## AmberLops

Mike CHS said:


> That one is pretty. I'm not sure what is the source of the blue eyes but we have one lamb that has them and that is one out of fifty.


Sounds beautiful!
Do you have any pictures?


----------



## AmberLops

Heart of the Matter Farm said:


> My blue eye pigglet. His name is Blue.
> View attachment 62431


Is this a large white?


----------



## CaramelKittey

Heart of the Matter Farm said:


> My blue eye pigglet. His name is Blue.
> View attachment 62431


Hi!

Awwwwwww I’ve never seen a blue-eyed piglet before! He sure is a cute one!


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm

He is a mix. I know he has Yorkshire, but not sure what else.


----------



## AmberLops

Heart of the Matter Farm said:


> He is a mix. I know he has Yorkshire, but not sure what else.


Oh okay. I was just curious because I looked into Large White/Yorkshire pigs with blue eyes but still found nothing....
But I did see a picture of one! No info on it though


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

Sumi said:


> Congrats @Turtle Rock Farm for getting this week's POW!


Awesome! Thank you.


----------



## secuono

Mr Meowzer


----------



## AmberLops

secuono said:


> Mr Meowzer
> View attachment 62521


Beautiful picture!!


----------



## Sumi

Heart of the Matter Farm said:


> My blue eye pigglet. His name is Blue.
> View attachment 62431


Congrats @Heart of the Matter Farm for getting this week's POW!


----------



## luvmypets

My beautiful Lucy and her little girls


----------



## AmberLops

luvmypets said:


> My beautiful Lucy and her little girls
> View attachment 62615


So beautiful! I've always wanted a Mangalitsa….are they easy to raise?


----------



## luvmypets

AmberLops said:


> So beautiful! I've always wanted a Mangalitsa….are they easy to raise?


I would say that te most difficult part is proper fencing. Otherwise its pretty straight forward.


----------



## Bruce

Congratulations @Heart of the Matter Farm !


----------



## luvmypets

Lucy and Levy





Levy and Wobbles


----------



## Bruce

CUTE!!!!!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Awesomeness. .. I LOVE LUCY.


----------



## AmberLops

So cute!!!!!!  I wanna hug 'em!


----------



## secuono

Pandora sphinx moth I relocated today.


----------



## Bruce

Cool looking moth.


----------



## AmberLops

Beautiful!!


----------



## secuono




----------



## AmberLops

That's a cool picture!!


----------



## Sumi

secuono said:


> Mr Meowzer
> View attachment 62521


Congrats @secuono for getting this week's POW!


----------



## MitchM

New baby goats with a “new” farmer.


----------



## Baymule

MitchM said:


> View attachment 62965 New baby goats with a “new” farmer.



The next generation!


----------



## Bruce

Congrats @secuono!


----------



## AmberLops

MitchM said:


> View attachment 62965 New baby goats with a “new” farmer.


Adorable!!


----------



## HomeOnTheRange

Congrats @secuono on POW!  Really great pic.


----------



## AZ Desert Goats




----------



## AmberLops

Beautiful!!!


----------



## Bruce

What kind of goats are they?


----------



## Sumi

AZ Desert Goats said:


> View attachment 63058


Congrats @AZ Desert Goats for getting this week's POW!


----------



## Bruce

Congratulations @AZ Desert Goats !!


----------



## AmberLops

Congratulations!!


----------



## Sumi

luvmypets said:


> My beautiful Lucy and her little girls
> View attachment 62615


Congrats @luvmypets for getting this week's POW!


----------



## Bruce

Another well deserved POW @luvmypets


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Congratulations  @luvmypets ...your piggies.....  Rock !  You take awesome pictures !


----------



## Sumi

SA Farm said:


> Day-old Pilgrim goslings:
> View attachment 62260


Congrats @SA Farm for getting this week's POW!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

That picture is so darn sweet , congradulatios. ...


----------



## AmberLops

Congratulations! Beautiful picture


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Congrats!


----------



## Bruce

Congrats from me too! That picture could go on a greeting card.


----------



## Jerrie

Meet, 3 week old, Ellie Mae.  Her mom didn’t produce milk, so we’re taking her in (first time goat owners).


----------



## Bruce

She's very cute! Rough on you to have a bottle baby when you are new to goats. There are lots of goat people here that can help if you need any advice.

And


----------



## AmberLops

Jerrie said:


> Meet, 3 week old, Ellie Mae.  Her mom didn’t produce milk, so we’re taking her in (first time goat owners).


Welcome to BYH!! 
Ellie Mae is beautiful!


----------



## AmberLops

This is Phoebe, my 6 week old Holland Lop!


----------



## animalmom

Oh my word!  That is so sweet @AmberLops.  She looks like a boneless bunny.


----------



## AmberLops

animalmom said:


> Oh my word!  That is so sweet @AmberLops.  She looks like a boneless bunny.


I love her, she's so sweet!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

She looks like she is SWEET !


----------



## Bruce

Is that Holland Lop or Holland Flop?


----------



## AmberLops

Bruce said:


> Is that Holland Lop or Holland Flop?


Ha ha! The latter fits her better


----------



## Arnaki

elevan said:


> Calling all BYH'ers - We're looking for your submissions for Picture of the Week (POW)!
> 
> We'll be posting the POW on Sundays / Mondays, so you still have time to get in your submission.
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> For those that are new to the forum and submitting pictures for the POW here are a few tips:
> 1. We pick a new picture on Sunday evening to Monday morning.
> 2. We really can't use a POW with humans in it, but if we can crop the person out and use the critter we'll consider it.
> 3. We'll ask for new submissions every week but we also consider all pictures previously submitted so there is no need to resubmit pictures that you've sent us before.
> 4. You can post the pictures here on this thread for submission.
> 5. Feel free to give your photos a "name / title" so we can reference it when posting
> 
> ************************************************************************************************


----------



## Mike CHS

That is a sweet picture.  I get spoiled by my lambs being so loving.


----------



## Arnaki

elevan said:


> Calling all BYH'ers - We're looking for your submissions for Picture of the Week (POW)!
> 
> We'll be posting the POW on Sundays / Mondays, so you still have time to get in your submission.
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> For those that are new to the forum and submitting pictures for the POW here are a few tips:
> 1. We pick a new picture on Sunday evening to Monday morning.
> 2. We really can't use a POW with humans in it, but if we can crop the person out and use the critter we'll consider it.
> 3. We'll ask for new submissions every week but we also consider all pictures previously submitted so there is no need to resubmit pictures that you've sent us before.
> 4. You can post the pictures here on this thread for submission.
> 5. Feel free to give your photos a "name / title" so we can reference it when posting
> 
> ************************************************************************************************


----------



## Arnaki

Mike CHS said:


> That is a sweet picture.  I get spoiled by my lambs being so loving.



Yep very humbling.


----------



## AmberLops

Beautiful pictures! They look so sweet


----------



## Sumi

Jerrie said:


> Meet, 3 week old, Ellie Mae.  Her mom didn’t produce milk, so we’re taking her in (first time goat owners).


Congratulations @Jerrie for getting this week's POW! And welcome to BYH


----------



## Bruce

Congratulations @Jerrie


----------



## AmberLops

Congratulations @Jerrie


----------



## Arnaki

Congratulations @Jerrie


----------



## Sumi

luvmypets said:


> Lucy and Levy
> View attachment 62765
> 
> Levy and Wobbles
> View attachment 62766


Congrats @luvmypets for getting this week's POW!


----------



## Mike CHS

Awesome choice!!


----------



## Bruce

Those little piggies are always winners .


----------



## AmberLops

Congratulations @luvmypets


----------



## AmberLops

Sydney's baby picture


----------



## Sumi

AmberLops said:


> Sydney's baby picture View attachment 64155


Congrats @AmberLops for getting this week's POW!


----------



## Bruce

Congrats Amber!!!


----------



## AmberLops

Thank you!!


----------



## GypsyG

Ebony the yard panther, queen of her urban jungle.


----------



## AmberLops

She's beautiful!


----------



## Blamo'sBestBuddy

Cute little Kiwi hoping to lay an egg.


----------



## AmberLops

So adorable!


----------



## Blamo'sBestBuddy

AmberLops said:


> So adorable!



Thank you, @AmberLops!


----------



## GypsyG

I'm not sure where else to post these... Do you think they will win at the fair's cake contest tomorrow?  The one with raspberries is in the "any other cakes" division, and the one with the blackberries is in the specialty "Hammon's black walnut baking" division.  




 
Russian honey cake 



 
Specialty Russian honey cake with blackberry/black walnut cream filling, decorated with candied black walnuts.

Judging is tomorrow.  Wish me luck!


----------



## HomeOnTheRange

They have my vote!


----------



## AmberLops

They look like winners to me!
Best of luck


----------



## HomeOnTheRange

OK @AmberLops, I really like your rabbit picture!  It makes me smile every time I see it.  Such a little rabbit that looks like it has such a big attitude!
"Yea, go ahead, pinch my cheek, tell me how cute I am and lose your fingers!"


----------



## AmberLops

Ha ha! She does have an attitude but she's pretty sweet most of the time


----------



## Sumi

Blamo'sBestBuddy said:


> View attachment 64545
> Cute little Kiwi hoping to lay an egg.


Congrats @Blamo'sBestBuddy for getting this week's POW!


----------



## Blamo'sBestBuddy

Sumi said:


> Congrats @Blamo'sBestBuddy for getting this week's POW!



Thank you so much!


----------



## AmberLops

Congratulations!


----------



## Bruce

Congrats! She looks very intent on her task.


----------



## Blamo'sBestBuddy

Thanks both.


----------



## GypsyG

Congratulations, @Blamo'sBestBuddy !


----------



## Blamo'sBestBuddy

Thank you! I really did not expect this! 
Question,: What are these pictures used for?


----------



## GypsyG

Follow-up:
It is not as good as the last pic I posted, but I am even more proud of it... The Russian honey cake won a blue ribbon, a champion ribbon, and the GRAND CHAMPION RIBBON!!!


----------



## Bruce

That is great @GypsyG!



Blamo'sBestBuddy said:


> Question,: What are these pictures used for?


Just for fun as far as I know. It is nice to see other people's animals and there are frequently pictures that are a bit above on the artistic, pretty, cute or "whatever" scale and they are posted here.


----------



## Blamo'sBestBuddy

Ok, thank you!


----------



## Blamo'sBestBuddy




----------



## HomeOnTheRange

Congrats @GypsyG on the blue ribbons!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

GypsyG said:


> Follow-up:
> It is not as good as the last pic I posted, but I am even more proud of it... The Russian honey cake won a blue ribbon, a champion ribbon, and the GRAND CHAMPION RIBBON!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 64734


Way to go gypsy  girl !


----------



## GypsyG

Thank you!


----------



## Blamo'sBestBuddy

Good job @GypsyG!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

The biggest buck I own and the smallest buck are besties:


----------



## AmberLops

GypsyG said:


> Follow-up:
> It is not as good as the last pic I posted, but I am even more proud of it... The Russian honey cake won a blue ribbon, a champion ribbon, and the GRAND CHAMPION RIBBON!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 64734


Congratulations!!  Sorry i'm late for the news. Any chance you want to share that recipe?


----------



## GypsyG

AmberLops said:


> Congratulations!!  Sorry i'm late for the news. Any chance you want to share that recipe?


Sure!  I sent my recipe book with my sister because she wanted to copy some stuff down, but I'll post it as soon as I get it back.


----------



## AmberLops

GypsyG said:


> Sure!  I sent my recipe book with my sister because she wanted to copy some stuff down, but I'll post it as soon as I get it back.


Thank you! That would be great


----------



## Sumi

frustratedearthmother said:


> The biggest buck I own and the smallest buck are besties:


Congrats @frustratedearthmother for getting this week's POW!


----------



## Bruce

Well deserved @frustratedearthmother, be sure to tell the boys they have won an award


----------



## AmberLops

Congratulations @frustratedearthmother


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Thanks!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Awesome picture,  a winner from the moment  it was taken , congradulatios


----------



## Blamo'sBestBuddy

Congrats!


----------



## Blamo'sBestBuddy

This was a easter picture....but won't it still qualify?


----------



## secuono

Got a new long lens...


----------



## secuono




----------



## frustratedearthmother

Love the dragonfly!


----------



## AmberLops

Those are some amazing photos! Great job!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Awesome  dragonfly


----------



## secuono

Lovin' my new lens!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Very cool !


----------



## AmberLops

That's amazing! What camera did you get?? I want one...


----------



## secuono

AmberLops said:


> That's amazing! What camera did you get?? I want one...



Same old camera body, just a new lens.
Body- Nikon D5100
Lens- Sigma 150-600mm 5-6.3 Contemporary


----------



## AmberLops

secuono said:


> Same old camera body, just a new lens.
> Body- Nikon D5100
> Lens- Sigma 150-600mm 5-6.3 Contemporary


Thanks! Gotta look into getting one of those for sure!


----------



## Sumi

secuono said:


> Got a new long lens...
> View attachment 65003 View attachment 65004 View attachment 65005


Congrats @secuono for getting this week's POW!


----------



## Bruce

Congrats @secuono, that lens might bring you many more POWs.


----------



## AmberLops

Congratulations @secuono


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Congrats - well deserved!


----------



## secuono

Sumi said:


> Congrats @secuono for getting this week's POW!



Which picture?
It hasn't been updated yet.


----------



## Bruce

I presume all the one's Sumi linked in the announcement.


----------



## Sumi

secuono said:


> Which picture?
> It hasn't been updated yet.


Clear your device's cache, then it will show up  It's showing for me.


----------



## secuono

Sumi said:


> Clear your device's cache, then it will show up  It's showing for me.
> 
> View attachment 65077



Ohhh, okay, thanks!


----------



## Blamo'sBestBuddy

Congrats!


----------



## secuono

Got a few more!
Is there a photography thread??


----------



## AmberLops

Amazing pictures! I wish there was a photography thread...you could start one


----------



## Blamo'sBestBuddy

I will!


----------



## Blamo'sBestBuddy

https://www.backyardherds.com/threads/wild-life-pictures.39919/


----------



## secuono

Ohh...I just made one...The great photography thread.


----------



## AmberLops

2 is better than 1


----------



## Sumi

secuono said:


> Lovin' my new lens!
> View attachment 65026


Congrats again to @secuono for getting this week's POW!


----------



## AmberLops

Congratulations @secuono


----------



## RollingAcres

Congrats @secuono ! That's a great pic!


----------



## Bruce

Congrats @secuono


----------



## AmberLops




----------



## AmberLops

Ronnie and Aggie


----------



## Blamo'sBestBuddy

Aww!


AmberLops said:


> Ronnie and AggieView attachment 65324


----------



## Sumi

AmberLops said:


> View attachment 65321 View attachment 65322


Congrats @AmberLops for getting this week's POW!


----------



## Blamo'sBestBuddy

Congrats!


----------



## Bruce

Congratulations Amber!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

way to go


----------



## Mike CHS

Congratulations Amber!!!


----------



## RollingAcres

Congrats Amber!


----------



## AmberLops

Thanks everyone!!!


----------



## Wehner Homestead

I’m way behind but here’s a few...

Josie



 

Mother and daughters 



Flower standing on Nellie



Arthur



Truffles (her name was Rapunzel)



Maizy- she’s actually a red cow but I was playing with my phone


----------



## AmberLops

Those are beautiful pictures!!


----------



## Hipshot

Wehner Homestead said:


> I’m way behind but here’s a few...
> 
> Josie
> View attachment 65483
> 
> Mother and daughters
> View attachment 65484
> Flower standing on Nellie
> View attachment 65485
> Arthur
> View attachment 65486
> Truffles (her name was Rapunzel)
> View attachment 65487
> Maizy- she’s actually a red cow but I was playing with my phone
> View attachment 65489


I love the goat in the manger . I've had one issue after the other,  Fully  understand way behind . I'm trying to sell some puppies and took a worthy shot .If it isn't a winner it is sure to get a smile or two .And just one more .


----------



## B&B Happy goats

@Hipshot . your puppy picture is killing me ......both pictures are beautiful. ..


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Wehner Homestead said:


> I’m way behind but here’s a few...
> 
> Josie
> View attachment 65483
> 
> Mother and daughters
> View attachment 65484
> Flower standing on Nellie
> View attachment 65485
> Arthur
> View attachment 65486
> Truffles (her name was Rapunzel)
> View attachment 65487
> Maizy- she’s actually a red cow but I was playing with my phone
> View attachment 65489


You always have awesome pictures


----------



## AmberLops

Gorgeous dogs!


----------



## Sumi

Wehner Homestead said:


> I’m way behind but here’s a few...
> Maizy- she’s actually a red cow but I was playing with my phone
> View attachment 65489


Congrats @Wehner Homestead for getting this week's POW!


----------



## Bruce




----------



## B&B Happy goats




----------



## AmberLops

Congratulations @Wehner Homestead


----------



## promiseacres

Richie and Chase in the sunrise


----------



## HomeOnTheRange

Great B&W picture @Wehner Homestead!  Congrats


----------



## AmberLops

promiseacres said:


> Richie and Chase in the sunrise View attachment 65851


Beautiful!


----------



## Sumi

promiseacres said:


> Richie and Chase in the sunrise View attachment 65851


Congrats @promiseacres for getting this week's POW!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Congrats!


----------



## RollingAcres

Congrats @promiseacres ! And belated congrats to @Wehner Homestead !


----------



## Goatsanddogs

Lucky goat.


----------



## AmberLops

Congratulations @promiseacres


----------



## secuono

Not the greatest, nor with POW, but I've never seen them before with my eyes/camera until my new lens!



 


Do you know what is in the picture?


----------



## AmberLops

UFO's??
Wow! That's incredible!


----------



## Bruce

Um, the moon and planets or stars? Two of them look red, two blue, three white.
Great picture!


----------



## secuono

The big one is Jupiter and the 3 small ones are some of its moons!


----------



## Bruce

cool!!!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Way too cool...., thank you


----------



## secuono

Can you spot it?


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Love the pics - and it took me a second to spot it - but I did.  Thanks for sharing those!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Beautiful  pictures, thank you


----------



## AmberLops

Beautiful pictures!!


----------



## WILLIFORD

My barn cleaning chore Is their play date!


----------



## Bruce

The middle goat is saying "Whatchu lookin' at??"


----------



## AmberLops

My LionLop baby...such a gorgeous girl!


----------



## WILLIFORD

Bruce said:


> The middle goat is saying "Whatchu lookin' at??"


with her disposition ,you are probably correct


----------



## AmberLops

Jessie's babies in the first 2 pictures
'Rye' the blue-eyed LionLop in the 3rd picture
And my sweet dog giving her 'baby' some kisses.


----------



## Khaleesi_of_the_barn




----------



## junkman

Couple of my Nigerians relaxing on their playground


----------



## AmberLops

Ishie hanging out with her bunny friend 'Ronnie'


----------



## goatboy1973

Calfee Farms "Twix" a 100% Morefield Spanish doe (our herd queen).


----------



## B&B Happy goats

@goatboy1973. She is a beauty


----------



## junkman

Here is one of my weather ( freckles) he has a panda on his side for Halloween


----------



## Bruce

It DOES look like a Panda. I bet you won't be able to get him out of his costume Friday


----------



## junkman

Bruce said:


> It DOES look like a Panda. I bet you won't be able to get him out of his costume Friday


I think your right


----------



## luvmypets

Clover and Simon





My baby boy Ras




newborn piggy with lots of wrinkles




the snoot of my Former bottle pig Lucy


----------



## Bruce

Lovely animals @luvmypets


----------



## HunnyBunny

AmberLops said:


> Ishie hanging out with her bunny friend 'Ronnie' View attachment 67149


They are sooooo cute!!!


----------



## HunnyBunny

secuono said:


> View attachment 66357 View attachment 66358 View attachment 66360 View attachment 66361
> 
> Can you spot it?
> View attachment 66359


Yes, I saw her!!!


----------



## Bruce

Welcome to the herd @HunnyBunny! Tell us about yourself, maybe in the Coffee thread.


----------



## HunnyBunny

Bruce said:


> Welcome to the herd @HunnyBunny! Tell us about yourself, maybe in the Coffee thread.


Ok sure.. Will be doing that. Still browsing the many threads. Awesome Forum isn't it!


----------



## luvmypets




----------



## Bruce

That one looks to be a bit of a messy eater. They look pretty healthy


----------



## secuono

Forgot to take a picture w/o me in it.


----------



## Bruce

Very festive


----------



## HomeOnTheRange

Great picture @secuono!


----------



## luvmypets




----------



## Bruce

So cute luv!


----------



## Nifty

junkman said:


> Couple of my Nigerians relaxing on their playground
> View attachment 67138


Congrats on your POW!


----------



## Bruce

Congratulations @junkman!


----------



## Daxigait

GiGi a month till kidding looking like she swallowed a hot air balloon.


----------



## Bruce

Better get some tethers on her in case she starts to lift off!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

@Bruce .....you are too funny , lol


----------



## Daxigait

Very long and difficult night last night.  Gigi is okay, but the doeling, and two bucklings never breathed.   This is the first time I have had live and kicking kids at the loss of her plug, but born dead.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Daxigait said:


> Very long and difficult night last night.  Gigi is okay, but the doeling, and two bucklings never breathed.   This is the first time I have had live and kicking kids at the loss of her plug, but born dead.


My heart hurts for you, I am so sorry


----------



## frustratedearthmother

I'm so sorry it turned out that way....    Glad  your doe is ok!


----------



## Bruce

That is very sad. Any idea what happened?


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Daxigait said:


> Very long and difficult night last night.  Gigi is okay, but the doeling, and two bucklings never breathed.   This is the first time I have had live and kicking kids at the loss of her plug, but born dead.


Sooo sorry for you guys...can’t imagine


----------



## Daxigait

Bruce said:


> That is very sad. Any idea what happened?


I am really not sure. I think that I should have prompted her labor sooner. I felt like I started too early with a dough last year so I waited a bit this time machine didn't go from the plug 2 hard labor there were hours I should have only waited an hour or so far I went in but when I gave some calcium and then a little bit of time pass she actually started having the pushing contractions. at that time I let her have about 4 and then when I could see something I gloved up and lubed and went to reach in and found a doeling head only.  I quickly helped her get that one out but it never breathed they weren't in there long after the water broke and all their sacks were intact I have no idea something in the time I think.


----------



## Nifty

luvmypets said:


> View attachment 68445


Congrats on your POW!


----------



## WildBird

Cat teases chicken.

My kittens, Tiger and Shadow (Tiger is the one in the picture), love to tease the chickens. They are trained not to hurt them but they love to play with them. They'll bat at their tail feathers and sometimes jump at them. Whenever my Old English Game bantam pullet comes around they'll jump at her and terrify her. Silly boys....


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

luvmypets said:


> View attachment 68445


This is awesome!!!


----------



## Bruce

Congrats Luv!!!


----------



## casportpony

Daxigait said:


> Very long and difficult night last night.  Gigi is okay, but the doeling, and two bucklings never breathed.   This is the first time I have had live and kicking kids at the loss of her plug, but born dead.


Sorry for your losses.


----------



## casportpony




----------



## Nifty

Daxigait said:


> View attachment 68505
> GiGi a month till kidding looking like she swallowed a hot air balloon.


Congrats on your POW!


----------



## Bruce

Congratulations @Daxigait


----------



## Daxigait

thank you for all the congratulations and condolences. the other photos delivered successfully.  a single very beautiful  doeling from an AI breeding,  two sets of triplets one from an AI breeding, and a set of twins from my final AI breeding.


----------



## Nifty

WildBird said:


> View attachment 68653
> Cat teases chicken.
> 
> My kittens, Tiger and Shadow (Tiger is the one in the picture), love to tease the chickens. They are trained not to hurt them but they love to play with them. They'll bat at their tail feathers and sometimes jump at them. Whenever my Old English Game bantam pullet comes around they'll jump at her and terrify her. Silly boys....


Yay POW!


----------



## Bruce

Congratulations @WildBird


----------



## WildBird

Nifty said:


> Yay POW!





Bruce said:


> Congratulations @WildBird


Thank you!


----------



## Nifty

casportpony said:


> View attachment 68816


This POW means business!


----------



## Bruce

Congratulations!


----------



## casportpony

Nifty said:


> This POW means business!


Wow, thanks for picking my picture!


Bruce said:


> Congratulations!


thanks!


----------



## casportpony

Daxigait said:


> thank you for all the congratulations and condolences. the other photos delivered successfully. a single very beautiful doeling from an AI breeding, two sets of triplets one from an AI breeding, and a set of twins from my final AI breeding.


Congrats on getting the POW!


----------



## BYH Project Manager

luvmypets said:


> newborn piggy with lots of wrinkles
> View attachment 68038



Wrinkly, but cute! That's why it is our POW! Congratulations! Keep it up!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Congrats @luvmypets !


----------



## Bruce

Congratulations luv, your piggies are always worth looking at more than once.


----------



## casportpony

luvmypets said:


> newborn piggy with lots of wrinkles


Congrats on getting the POW @luvmypets! Adorable


----------



## BYH Project Manager

junkman said:


> Couple of my Nigerians relaxing on their playground View attachment 67138



Too adorable! That's why they're our POW! Congratulations!


----------



## casportpony

junkman said:


> Couple of my Nigerians relaxing on their playground


Congrats on getting the POW!


----------



## casportpony

Black hen on oat hay.


----------



## BYH Project Manager

secuono said:


> View attachment 66357
> 
> Can you spot it?



This deer's furry tail deserves a spot in our homepage! Congrats on being the POW!


----------



## luvmypets

My Razzy boy


----------



## casportpony

secuono said:


>


Congratulations on getting the POW!


----------



## Bruce

Congratulations on the POW award @secuono !!


----------



## purplequeenvt

Border Leicester Brothers


----------



## B&B Happy goats

purplequeenvt said:


> Border Leicester Brothers


Oh my gosh , they are adorable


----------



## BYH Project Manager

casportpony said:


> Black hen on oat hay.
> View attachment 70007



Black is, indeed, beautiful! Congrats on becoming our POW!


----------



## Bruce

Congrats @casportpony


----------



## casportpony

BYH Project Manager said:


> Black is, indeed, beautiful! Congrats on becoming our POW!





Bruce said:


> Congrats @casportpony


Thanks, it's an honor!


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

My son’s dog Buck...just for fun, then, of course some of my kids


----------



## purplequeenvt

Tic, Tac, and Toe 





**Not actually their names**


----------



## BYH Project Manager

luvmypets said:


> View attachment 70148
> My Razzy boy



Totally adorable! Congrats on being this week's POW!


----------



## BYH Project Manager

/QUOTE]


purplequeenvt said:


> Border Leicester Brothers



How adorable! Congrats on being our POW for this week!


----------



## luvmypets




----------



## B&B Happy goats

Awesome  cow love picture


----------



## Bruce

Hmmm, nose ring or snacks? 
Beautiful animal Luv


----------



## BYH Project Manager

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> My son’s dog Buck...just for fun, then, of course some of my kids View attachment 70401


Precious Mum and kid moment there! Congrats on being this week's PoW!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Congrats!


----------



## Bruce

Congrats Duckfarmer!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Congratulations


----------



## purplequeenvt

Elliot


----------



## BYH Project Manager

purplequeenvt said:


> Tic, Tac, and Toe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **Not actually their names**


Too cute! Congrats on being this week's POW!


----------



## Bruce

Congrats on the POW!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Awesome picture, congratulations  on POW


----------



## Carla D

I love the changes I’m seeing in here. Fabulous job!


----------



## casportpony

Rodeo bucking stock


----------



## casportpony

Rodeo calf roping stock


----------



## BYH Project Manager

luvmypets said:


> View attachment 71177


This just instantly brightened up my day! LOL Congrats on being this week's POW! Go and brighten everybody's day!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Congratulations  on POW @luvmypets ...


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Congrats!


----------



## casportpony

luvmypets said:


>


@luvmypets, congrats on the POW!


----------



## Bruce

Congratulations Luv, winner again!!


----------



## BYH Project Manager

casportpony said:


> Rodeo calf roping stock
> View attachment 71862


 Looks like a mighty calf! Congrats on being this week's POW!


----------



## casportpony

BYH Project Manager said:


> Looks like a mighty calf! Congrats on being this week's POW!


Thanks!


----------



## Bruce

Congratulations @casportpony


----------



## promiseacres




----------



## BYH Project Manager

promiseacres said:


> View attachment 72562


@promiseacres I'm sure everyone agrees: There's nothing cuter than those adorable bunny rabbits! Congrats on being this week's POW! Your pic is now featured on our homepage. Keep up the good work!


----------



## bethh




----------



## Bruce

Congratulations @promiseacres


----------



## BYH Project Manager

bethh said:


> View attachment 72794


Lovely pic right there @bethh. We definitely want to see more of these two! They are now featured on our homepage as this week's POW, congrats!!


----------



## Bruce

Congratulations Beth. Nice to see that they can share


----------



## CraftyHen

Mr Coffee & June Bug in the "action pen"


----------



## bethh

BYH Project Manager said:


> Lovely pic right there @bethh. We definitely want to see more of these two! They are now featured on our homepage as this week's POW, congrats!!


Wow, I’m honored.  Those 2 sisters are a mess.  I’m sure I’ll get more pics of them.  The multicolored, Dixie, is do in mid June.  The black, Tipsy, is due the middle of July.


----------



## Bruce

How come there isn't a POW banner for the weekly winner anymore? 
(Yeah I just noticed)


----------



## BYH Project Manager

CraftyHen said:


> Mr Coffee & June Bug in the "action pen"View attachment 73183


Absolutely stunning pic @CraftyHen. Congrats on being this week's POW - they're now featured on our homepage.


----------



## luvmypets

Little Gaia peeking out from behind Ras presumably for a snack


----------



## D and L Meadows

Some of our Finn Sheep with their lambs.


----------



## BYH Project Manager

luvmypets said:


> Little Gaia peeking out from behind Ras presumably for a snackView attachment 73568


Congratulations @luvmypets - Little Gaia is this week's POW and featured on our homepage!


----------



## Bruce

Congrats @luvmypets. You seem to be making a habit out of winning the POW


----------



## purplequeenvt

Elliot eats ivy


----------



## D and L Meadows

Our Mini-Nubian bucking, Colonel.


----------



## Beekissed

June and her new little ewe lamb, July.


----------



## BYH Project Manager

D and L Meadows said:


> Some of our Finn Sheep with their lambs.
> 
> View attachment 73572


Thank you @D and L Meadows for this stunning pic of this wonderful backyard family - it's featured on our homepage as our POW!


----------



## Baymule

A Cornish Cross hen at 11 weeks. Dressed out at 7 pounds, 14 ounces. Meat for the freezer!


----------



## BYH Project Manager

purplequeenvt said:


> Elliot eats ivy


POW Winner: Thank you for this picture of Elliot @purplequeenvt. Congrats, he's now featured on our homepage!


----------



## Blue Sky

purplequeenvt said:


> Elliot eats ivy


It’s probably already been said but-
🎼 a kid will eat ivy too, wouldn’t you?”


----------



## BYH Project Manager

Beekissed said:


> View attachment 74051
> 
> June and her new little ewe lamb, July.


Congrats @Beekissed, June & July are this week's POW winner and are featured on our homepage!


----------



## Beekissed

Thank you!


----------



## casportpony

Beekissed said:


> June and her new little ewe lamb, July.


Beautiful! Congrats on getting the POW!


----------



## Bruce

Congrats Bee!


----------



## luvmypets

Gaia and Cloud looking for treats 



Moo moo getting nosey with the camera


----------



## bethh

Baymule said:


> A Cornish Cross hen at 11 weeks. Dressed out at 7 pounds, 14 ounces. Meat for the freezer!
> 
> View attachment 74067


Thats amazing.  I've never done meat birds.  Wish you lived closer so you could teach me.


----------



## BYH Project Manager

luvmypets said:


> Gaia and Cloud looking for treats
> View attachment 74596
> Moo moo getting nosey with the camera
> View attachment 74595


POW Winner: Congrats @luvmypets, Moo Moo has won our hearts and is featured on our homepage!


----------



## Bruce

Another win for Luv!!! Congratulations


----------



## D and L Meadows

Veracity, one of our Nigerian Dwarf yearlings.


----------



## D and L Meadows

A peaceful evening. Noeska, our German Shepherd watching over our flock of Finn Sheep.


----------



## bethh




----------



## Wild Bug Ranch

Tan and White one is Whiskey and tri colored one is his brother Luke. They are new members of our goat herd. Both purebred Nigerian Dwarf and they are wethers. Does anyone have any advice to give for introducing them to the herd? I have a doe and 2 bigger wethers.


----------



## BYH Project Manager

D and L Meadows said:


> Veracity, one of our Nigerian Dwarf yearlings.
> 
> 
> View attachment 75028


POW Winner: Congrats @D and L Meadows, beautiful Veracity is this week's winner and is featured on our homepage!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Congratulations  @D and L Meadows


----------



## bethh

Congrats @D and L Meadows


----------



## D and L Meadows

Thanks!! 😃


----------



## BYH Project Manager

Wild Bug Ranch said:


> Tan and White one is Whiskey and tri colored one is his brother Luke. They are new members of our goat herd. Both purebred Nigerian Dwarf and they are wethers. Does anyone have any advice to give for introducing them to the herd? I have a doe and 2 bigger wethers.


Congrats @Wild Bug Ranch - handsome Luke is this week's POW winner and is featured on our homepage. We had a tough time deciding between him and Whiskey because they're both adorable.


----------



## chickens really

Ozzy is a Fainting goat/Nigerian dwarf Wether  Almost 1 years old. Alley is a Manx female spayed cat. 9 years old. That’s POW! Right in the head..They like each other. 😂


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

Three of the girls resting this morning. They are the 3 amigas, blue(left), Lillie (middle) sarabi(right)






My Great Pyrenees puppy at about 10 weeks old named smudge❤️


----------



## BYH Project Manager

chickens really said:


> Ozzy is a Fainting goat/Nigerian dwarf Wether  Almost 1 years old. Alley is a Manx female spayed cat. 9 years old. That’s POW! Right in the head..They like each other. 😂View attachment 75459View attachment 75460


POW Winner: Congrats @chickens really! Your pic of Ozzy & Alley has won this week's POW! Keep up the good work!


----------



## chickens really

That's awesome..
Thanks very much..


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Well deserved, congratulations  , love that photo


----------



## Bruce

Congratulations CR! Love the picture of the goat and cat having a "discussion".


----------



## JadeFarms

This is my Nigerian dwarf buck (about 7 months), Rocco.


----------



## Wild Bug Ranch

This is my Doe Dixie! She is a PureBred Nigerian Dwarf doe. She is one year old





and my wether Whiskey


----------



## BYH Project Manager

JadeFarms said:


> This is my Nigerian dwarf buck (about 7 months), Rocco.View attachment 75784


 Congrats @JadeFarms! Your pic of Rocco is this week's POW winner! Keep up the good work!


----------



## JadeFarms

BYH Project Manager said:


> Congrats @JadeFarms! Your pic of Rocco is this week's POW winner! Keep up the good work!


Thank you!! I am so excited that I got the POW!!!


----------



## Wild Bug Ranch

JadeFarms said:


> Thank you!! I am so excited that I got the POW!!!


CONGRATS


----------



## luvmypets




----------



## B&B Happy goats

luvmypets said:


> View attachment 75936
> View attachment 75937


Absolutely  precious  !


----------



## The Old Ram-Australia

G'day, I would like to submit this photo of one of our lambs.I refer to them as "Painted Hybrids",because that is what they are .This one is part of an ongoing breeding program to produce easy birthing, high milking ,robust ,fertile with a good carcass outcome,and by the way they are "damm" pretty as well',Thank you...T.O.R.


----------



## Wild Bug Ranch

Blu a 2 year old Nigerian Dwarf/La Mancha mix, he is a sweety pie and loves to be handled and petted, he is also a mamas boy



This is his brother Dexter. Same breed and age! Dexter is a bit more skittish but a mamas boy


----------



## JadeFarms

This is my beautiful thoroughbred!!


----------



## BYH Project Manager

luvmypets said:


> View attachment 75936
> View attachment 75937


POW Winner: Congrats @luvmypets! Your cute piglet's pic is this week POW and is featured on our homepage. Keep it up!


----------



## Bruce

Congrats Luv!


----------



## luvmypets




----------



## chickens really

Pearl -12 week old Pigmy/Alpine/Boer Doe.
I call her Baby Doat..❤️


----------



## The Old Ram-Australia

chickens really said:


> Pearl -12 week old Pigmy/Alpine/Boer Doe.
> I call her Baby Doat..❤View attachment 76339View attachment 76340


G'day.were she a sheep she would definitely rate as a "painted"..T.O.R.


----------



## luvmypets




----------



## BYH Project Manager

JadeFarms said:


> This is my beautiful thoroughbred!!
> View attachment 76048


Congratulations @JadeFarms! Your beautiful thoroughbred is this week's POW and is now featured on our homepage! Keep sending us more pics, thank you!


----------



## The Old Ram-Australia

G'day, because of our recent success I would like to offer up another.Titled "The money shot."This ewe lamb has all the makings of a great meat producer!....T.O.R.


----------



## JadeFarms

BYH Project Manager said:


> Congratulations @JadeFarms! Your beautiful thoroughbred is this week's POW and is now featured on our homepage! Keep sending us more pics, thank you!


Thank you so much for the POW.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Congrats!


----------



## casportpony

JadeFarms said:


> This is my beautiful thoroughbred!


Congrats on getting the POW! Beautiful TB!


----------



## JadeFarms

casportpony said:


> Congrats on getting the POW! Beautiful TB!


Thank you!!


----------



## BYH Project Manager

chickens really said:


> Pearl -12 week old Pigmy/Alpine/Boer Doe.
> I call her Baby Doat..❤View attachment 76339View attachment 76340


Congrats @chickens really! Your baby doat, Pearl is this week's POW winner and is featured on our homepage.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Congrats!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Congratulations to you


----------



## chickens really

Thanks!!


----------



## Bruce

You have a baby doat? 
What is a doat anyway? 

Congrats.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Bruce said:


> You have a baby doat?
> What is a doat anyway?
> 
> Congrats.



DOAT ask Bruce


----------



## chickens really

Bahahaha!   
You both cracked me up! 👏😂 Pearl is a my Baby Doat..❤️🐐


----------



## luvmypets




----------



## Bruce

Cute piggies! I see they are smart enough to find the shade.


----------



## Wild Bug Ranch

Our LGD


----------



## JadeFarms

This is Jade, my blue eyed Nigerian dwarf doe.


----------



## BYH Project Manager

The Old Ram-Australia said:


> G'day, because of our recent success I would like to offer up another.Titled "The money shot."This ewe lamb has all the makings of a great meat producer!....T.O.R.


Congrats @The Old Ram-Australia, your ewe lamb certainly does have the markings of a great meat producer. She's now featured on our homepage as this week's POW winner!


----------



## Bruce

Congrats OTR!


----------



## BYH Project Manager

luvmypets said:


> View attachment 76680


Congrats @luvmypets! Your adorable piglets have won our hearts once again, along with POW! They are featured on our homepage.


----------



## Bruce

Congratulations Luv!!


----------



## BYH Project Manager

JadeFarms said:


> This is Jade, my blue eyed Nigerian dwarf doe.
> View attachment 76745


Congrats @JadeFarms, Jade is this week's POW winner and is featured on our homepage!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Congrats!


----------



## Beekissed

Shine loves the sunflowers!


----------



## luvmypets

Queen Lucy demands snacks


----------



## BYH Project Manager

Beekissed said:


> Shine loves the sunflowers!
> 
> View attachment 77126


Congrats @Beekissed - Shine has won this week's POW and is now featured on our homepage! Keep it up...


----------



## Madhouse Pullet

luvmypets said:


> Queen Lucy demands snacks
> View attachment 77204


Great quality!!!


----------



## BYH Project Manager

luvmypets said:


> Queen Lucy demands snacks
> View attachment 77204


Congrats @luvmypets - Queen Lucy has won this week's POW and is featured on our homepage.


----------



## Bruce

Congratulations AGAIN Luv!!! You have such photogenic animals.


----------



## JadeFarms

Here is Jade with her hat on


----------



## bethh




----------



## Baymule

This is Miranda LAMBert. She wants on the porch because she knows that’s where I hid the bird feeder from her.


----------



## Bruce

Interesting coloring.


----------



## BYH Project Manager

Baymule said:


> This is Miranda LAMBert. She wants on the porch because she knows that’s where I hid the bird feeder from her.
> View attachment 77505


Congrats @Baymule  - Miranda is this week's POW winner and is featured on our homepage! Keep up the good work!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Congrats!!


----------



## bethh

BYH Project Manager said:


> Congrats @Baymule  - Miranda is this week's POW winner and is featured on our homepage! Keep up the good work!


Congrats @Baymule


----------



## Baymule

Thanks! Miranda is a spoiled brat.


----------



## messybun

Leaving the brooder box.


----------



## chickens really

Kupid my 19 year old Polish Arabian. Just cleaned him up after a mane full of Burrs..


----------



## BYH Project Manager

chickens really said:


> Kupid my 19 year old Polish Arabian. Just cleaned him up after a mane full of Burrs..View attachment 77650View attachment 77651


Congrats @chickens really - Kupid is this week's POW winner and featured on our homepage! Keep it up...


----------



## chickens really

Thanks...


----------



## casportpony

chickens really said:


> Kupid my 19 year old Polish Arabian. Just cleaned him up after a mane full of Burrs..


Congrats on getting the POW!


----------



## Madhouse Pullet

chickens really said:


> Kupid my 19 year old Polish Arabian. Just cleaned him up after a mane full of Burrs..View attachment 77650View attachment 77651


Congrats! He is gorgeous 😍


----------



## KST goat farm

This is a picture of my favorite milk doe Fudge and her baby Barnaby. This pic was taken earlier this year.


----------



## Bruce

Nice pillow she has there!


----------



## Fuchsia

These are some of my pictures.


----------



## Beekissed

New dog, Audie Murphy, learning the ropes...


----------



## BYH Project Manager

Fuchsia said:


> These are some of my pictures.
> View attachment 77873View attachment 77874View attachment 77875


Congrats @Fuchsia - your awesome kid pic is this week's POW winner and is featured on our homepage! Keep it up!


----------



## Fuchsia

BYH Project Manager said:


> Congrats @Fuchsia - your awesome kid pic is this week's POW winner and is featured on our homepage! Keep it up!


Thank you!


----------



## Bruce

Congratulations @Fuchsia!


----------



## WeegMisty

Fuchsia said:


> Thank you!


This is so cool! I need to enter this!


----------



## chickens really

Congrats @Fuchsia 
Cute picture 👍🏼😊


----------



## casportpony

Fuchsia said:


>


Congrats on getting the POW!


----------



## Fuchsia

casportpony said:


> Congrats on getting the POW!


Thank you!


----------



## Hudson and me

Hudson my welsh cob:


----------



## KST goat farm

Cream and her daughter Meringue.


----------



## Madhouse Pullet

Congrats @Fuchsia


----------



## Fuchsia

Madhouse Pullet said:


> Congrats @Fuchsia


Thank you!


----------



## BYH Project Manager

Hudson and me said:


> Hudson my welsh cob:
> View attachment 78107


Congrats @Hudson and me - Hudson has won this week's POW and is featured on our homepage! Keep it up!


----------



## Hudson and me

BYH Project Manager said:


> Congrats @Hudson and me - Hudson has won this week's POW and is featured on our homepage! Keep it up!


Thanks 😊


----------



## Baymule

Congrats Hudson and me!


----------



## Fuchsia

Congrats @Hudson and me!


----------



## Hudson and me

Fuchsia said:


> Congrats @Hudson and me!


Thanks 😊


----------



## Hudson and me

Baymule said:


> Congrats Hudson and me!


Thanks @Baymule sorry I only just saw this now


----------



## BYH Project Manager

JadeFarms said:


> Here is Jade with her hat onView attachment 77441


Congrats @JadeFarms  - Jade is this week's POW winner and is featured on our homepage! Keep sending us more awesome pics.


----------



## Fuchsia

JadeFarms said:


> Here is Jade with her hat onView attachment 77441


Congratulations!!! She is so cute!


----------



## JadeFarms

Thanks for POW, she just disappeared and she’s just been gone too long and we know she won’t come back. We believe the neighbors dogs took her. I did everything with her, my username on here and BYC is named after her and I even did school with her and I’m heartbroken.


----------



## Fuchsia

JadeFarms said:


> Thanks for POW, she just disappeared and she’s just been gone too long and we know she won’t come back. We believe the neighbors dogs took her. I did everything with her, my username on here and BYC is named after her and I even did school with her and I’m heartbroken.


I am so sorry!


----------



## hilabeans

Hello Huckleberry.


----------



## KST goat farm

My sister and little buck Marvin.


----------



## BYH Project Manager

KST goat farm said:


> My sister and little buck Marvin.


Congrats @KST goat farm - your lovely pic is our POW winner and is featured on our homepage.


----------



## Baymule

She looks like she has cat whiskers with that hay hanging out of her mouth.


----------



## secuono




----------



## Madhouse Pullet

Baymule said:


> She looks like she has cat whiskers with that hay hanging out of her mouth.
> 
> View attachment 78763


Totally does! 😂


----------



## BYH Project Manager

secuono said:


> View attachment 78764


Congrats @secuono - these two keeping a watchful eye are this week's POW winners and are featured on our homepage.


----------



## Baymule

Congrats Secuono on POW !!!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Congratulations,  love the picture


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Congrats!


----------



## Madhouse Pullet

Congrats on the POW!!!@


----------



## Bruce

Congrats on the POW!


----------



## BYH Project Manager

Baymule said:


> She looks like she has cat whiskers with that hay hanging out of her mouth.
> 
> View attachment 78763


Congrats @Baymule - your beautiful pic has won this week's POW and is featured on our homepage!


----------



## chickens really

Congrats..😀👍🏼


----------



## Baymule

Thanks! She was so cute that I had to get a pic of that!


----------



## BYH Project Manager

messybun said:


> Leaving the brooder box.


Congrats @messybun - your beautiful pic is this week's POW winner and is featured on our homepage. Keep sending us more! :wee


----------



## Baymule

Congratulations messybun!


----------



## Bruce

Congrats Messy!!


----------



## Fuchsia

Congrats messybun!!


----------



## Madhouse Pullet

Woot woot! Congrats! Cute pic


----------



## BYH Project Manager

Beekissed said:


> New dog, Audie Murphy, learning the ropes...
> 
> View attachment 77937


Congrats @Beekissed - Your awesome pic has won this week's POW and featured on our homepage. Keep it up!


----------



## Baymule

Congratulations @Beekissed on POW!


----------



## Beekissed

Thank you!  Didn't know.


----------



## Madhouse Pullet

That's always the best surprise, right? @Beekissed


----------



## BYH Project Manager

Fuchsia said:


> These are some of my pictures.
> View attachment 77873View attachment 77874View attachment 77875


Congrats @Fuchsia - Your 2 piglets have won this week's POW and are featured on our homepage. Keep it up!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Congratulations  @ Fuchsia


----------



## Baymule

Congratulations @Fuchsia on POW!


----------



## Madhouse Pullet

Congrats @Fuchsia


----------



## Madhouse Pullet

Shadow the snow dog.


----------



## Beekissed

New LGD pup on the farm and my favorite person on Earth...Pinky Pie and Aliza.


----------



## Madhouse Pullet

Beekissed said:


> New LGD pup on the farm and my favorite person on Earth...Pinky Pie and Aliza. View attachment 79492


So sweet, love the picture 💜


----------



## Bruce

Beekissed said:


> and my favorite person on Earth


Don't tell your mother 
Lovely picture.


----------



## Beekissed

Bruce said:


> Don't tell your mother
> Lovely picture.



I've already told her!  She's on board with it...Aliza is not your ordinary kid.     She thinks she's extraordinary also.


----------



## Fuchsia

BYH Project Manager said:


> Congrats @Fuchsia - Your 2 piglets have won this week's POW and are featured on our homepage. Keep it up!
> 
> 
> B&B Happy goats said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations  @ Fuchsia
> 
> 
> Baymule said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations @Fuchsia on POW!
> 
> 
> Madhouse Pullet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats @Fuchsia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thank you!


----------



## JadeFarms

Cherokee the most beautiful thoroughbred. Looks like she belongs on the front of a movie.


----------



## Madhouse Pullet

JadeFarms said:


> Cherokee the most beautiful thoroughbred. Looks like she belongs on the front of a movie.View attachment 79505


Very beautiful! Looks so soft too


----------



## JadeFarms

Madhouse Pullet said:


> Very beautiful! Looks so soft too


She just got her winter coat she’s really soft!


----------



## Bruce

Beekissed said:


> I've already told her!  She's on board with it...Aliza is not your ordinary kid.


I am aware, seems like I've known her for her entire life to date 
Which brings this to mind: My how time flies!


----------



## Beekissed

Bruce said:


> I am aware, seems like I've known her for her entire life to date
> Which brings this to mind: My how time flies!



I know....I hate it that she's growing up so very fast.


----------



## BYH Project Manager

Madhouse Pullet said:


> View attachment 79467
> Shadow the snow dog.


Congrats @Madhouse Pullet - Your pic of Shadow has won this week's POW and is featured on our homepage! Keep it up...


----------



## Madhouse Pullet

BYH Project Manager said:


> Congrats @Madhouse Pullet - Your pic of Shadow has won this week's POW and is featured on our homepage! Keep it up...


Thank you! 💜 So cool seeing Shadow on POW


----------



## Fuchsia

Congrats on the POW Mad!!


----------



## Baymule

Congratulations @Madhouse Pullet on POW!


----------



## Madhouse Pullet

Fuchsia said:


> Congrats on the POW Mad!!


Thank you Fuchsia 


Baymule said:


> Congratulations @Madhouse Pullet on POW!


Thank you Baymule 💃


----------



## Bruce

Congrats Madhouse!


----------



## Madhouse Pullet

Bruce said:


> Congrats Madhouse!


Thank you so much!


----------



## JustT

George. The pig that literally changed my life. ❤


----------



## BYH Project Manager

Beekissed said:


> New LGD pup on the farm and my favorite person on Earth...Pinky Pie and Aliza. View attachment 79492


Congrats @Beekissed - your pic of Pinky Pie & Aliza is this week's POW and is featured on our homepage. Keep it up!


----------



## Baymule

Congratulations Bee! Beautiful little girl and adorable puppy, it just doesn’t get any better!


----------



## Baymule

JustT said:


> George. The pig that literally changed my life. ❤


There is a story here. You’ll have to give George his own thread and tell us all about him.


----------



## Madhouse Pullet

Congratulations @Beekissed 🎉 on the POW! such a sweet picture


----------



## Madhouse Pullet

Baymule said:


> There is a story here. You’ll have to give George his own thread and tell us all about him.


I agree


----------



## chickens really

Fancy my Christmas goat..🎄❤️🐐


----------



## Madhouse Pullet

chickens really said:


> Fancy my Christmas goat..🎄❤🐐View attachment 79777View attachment 79778


Love love the pictures!!! So festive


----------



## chickens really

Madhouse Pullet said:


> Love love the pictures!!! So festive


Thanks. Needless to say she wasn’t impressed. After a bit of bunting and me rolling around on the ground, I got the pictures taken..


----------



## Madhouse Pullet

chickens really said:


> Thanks. Needless to say she wasn’t impressed. After a bit of bunting and me rolling around on the ground, I got the pictures taken..


Oh it's such hard work being a photographer  would be cute Christmas cards, too!
If BYH had a calendar, that would be soo cute for December


----------



## BYH Project Manager

JustT said:


> George. The pig that literally changed my life. ❤


Congrats @JustT - handsome George has won this week's POW and is featured on our homepage!


----------



## casportpony

JustT said:


> George. The pig that literally changed my life. ❤


Congrats on getting the POW!


----------



## JustT

BYH Project Manager said:


> Congrats @JustT - handsome George has won this week's POW and is featured on our homepage!


Yay George!!! ❤


----------



## Madhouse Pullet

Wooo congratulations! @JustT 🥳


----------



## Daxigait

A barn moment.   I love Laurel's head.


----------



## Daxigait

just hanging out cuz eew, the ground is wet.  they had all climbed up on what is now kind of a deck floor it used to be a chicken coop but I tore it all open so it's just some sides, a roof, and some deck boards.
[


----------



## KFore01

elevan said:


> We've got an exciting new system and process for our Picture Of The Week (POW), so we need your submissions!!!
> 
> *Your Submissions MUST:*
> 
> Be an image you took & own the rights to
> Be a sharp, clean, picture that's at least 800 pixels wide
> Include a short sentence about your picture, e.g., "My super silly Nigerian Dwarf goat named Alex"
> We prefer "landscape" (sideways) photos, but we'll accept really awesome"portrait"(tall) pictures... we just may need to crop them
> *Submit your POW by simply replying to this thread and attaching an image *
> 
> We don't have a strict process or time-frame for how/when the POWs are posted, but in general they will be posted to the homepage weekly, and clicking on the POW will bring you to the post within this thread where the image was submitted


A goat and his boy!


----------



## Daxigait

Before the storm.


----------



## BYH Project Manager

chickens really said:


> Fancy my Christmas goat..🎄❤️🐐View attachment 79777View attachment 79778


Congrats @chickens really - Your pic of Fancy is this week's POW and is featured on our homepage... Keep it up!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Congratulations


----------



## chickens really

Thanks..👍🏼..I'll let Fancy know this morning when I go to do chores..🤣😂👏🏼❤️🐐


----------



## Daxigait

Mandy Mae to a tee.  Into something and then trying to give me an innocent look.


----------



## Beekissed

Chickens breaking trail for me.


----------



## Baymule

@Daxigait and @Beekissed those are some great pictures!


----------



## Daxigait

Baymule said:


> @Daxigait and @Beekissed those are some great pictures!


Thanks.


----------



## Madhouse Pullet

Wow! Love the pictures! Congrats on the POW @chickens really


----------



## casportpony

chickens really said:


>


Congrats on getting the POW @chickens really! Very cute!


----------



## Madhouse Pullet

Daxigait said:


> just hanging out cuz eew, the ground is wet.  they had all climbed up on what is now kind of a deck floor it used to be a chicken coop but I tore it all open so it's just some sides, a roof, and some deck boards.
> [View attachment 80128


Congratulations on the POW! they look so cute huddled together


----------



## chickens really

casportpony said:


> Congrats on getting the POW @chickens really! Very cute!


Thanks.


----------



## BYH Project Manager

Daxigait said:


> just hanging out cuz eew, the ground is wet.  they had all climbed up on what is now kind of a deck floor it used to be a chicken coop but I tore it all open so it's just some sides, a roof, and some deck boards.
> [View attachment 80128


Congrats @Daxigait - your pic was won this week's POW and is featured on our homepage. Keep it up!


----------



## Daxigait

Madhouse Pullet said:


> Congratulations on the POW! they look so cute huddled together


Thanks!  I like that photo a lot in fact I turned it into my banner.


----------



## thistlebloom

Beekissed said:


> View attachment 80187
> 
> Chickens breaking trail for me.



Do you put little snowshoes on them? I have clearly ruined my chickens by shoveling paths for them. 🙃


----------



## Beekissed

thistlebloom said:


> Do you put little snowshoes on them? I have clearly ruined my chickens by shoveling paths for them. 🙃



Mine are hungry in the mornings, as they only get one meal a day.  I'm betting if yours had the same, they'd be shoveling those paths for you, T!     These WRs have a lot of bucket love for me.


----------



## thistlebloom

Beekissed said:


> Mine are hungry in the mornings, as they only get one meal a day.  I'm betting if yours had the same, they'd be shoveling those paths for you, T!   These WRs have a lot of bucket love for me.



Mine are chickens on the dole. 
They are entitled and expect me to wait on them. Their food is sheltered under the coop, so the most they have to do is jump out the door and fill up. What have I done?


----------



## casportpony

Daxigait said:


> just hanging out cuz eew, the ground is wet. they had all climbed up on what is now kind of a deck floor it used to be a chicken coop but I tore it all open so it's just some sides, a roof, and some deck boards.


Congrats on getting the POW @Daxigait!


----------



## Tracie's Goats

POW submission


----------



## BYH Project Manager

Beekissed said:


> View attachment 80187
> 
> Chickens breaking trail for me.


Congrats @Beekissed your trailblazing chickens are this this week's POW winners and are featured on our homepage! Keep it up!


----------



## Daxigait

casportpony said:


> Congrats on getting the POW @Daxigait!


thanks


----------



## casportpony

Beekissed said:


> Chickens breaking trail for me.


Congrats on getting the POW!


----------



## Alaskan

Settling into winter:

Pond coop with 2 feeder pigs, pond is the middle flat area:




Bantam coop with my bantam flock, all made from junk, some of the building supplies were literally scavenged from the dump, still holding strong though after a few years of use:  the large building behind is the "garage" (dirt floored,  wood storage, forge location, butchering of large animals, and general storage of stuff and tools).  The little thing to the left is our trash box:


----------



## Baymule

Alaskan said:


> Settling into winter:
> 
> Pond coop with 2 feeder pigs, pond is the middle flat area:
> View attachment 80618
> 
> Bantam coop with my bantam flock, all made from junk, some of the building supplies were literally scavenged from the dump, still holding strong though after a few years of use:  the large building behind is the "garage" (dirt floored,  wood storage, forge location, butchering of large animals, and general storage of stuff and tools).  The little thing to the left is our trash box:
> View attachment 80619


No wonder you were laughing at my snow!


----------



## Alaskan

Baymule said:


> No wonder you were laughing at my snow!


And... there has been more snow since I took those photos...  had to have a huge loader come over and push the berms back on my driveway...


----------



## Baymule

Alaskan said:


> And... there has been more snow since I took those photos...  had to have a huge loader come over and push the berms back on my driveway...


I'll take my snow over yours any day!


----------



## luvmypets

Baby Allspice nestled between his Mama Red and the heavily pregnant Lucy. You can see one of his siblings hiding behind him.


----------



## Baymule

Haha! Piggie peek-a-boo!


----------



## Madhouse Pullet

luvmypets said:


> Baby Allspice nestled between his Mama Red and the heavily pregnant Lucy. You can see one of his siblings hiding behind him.
> View attachment 80791


Aweee that face is adorable


----------



## BYH Project Manager

Alaskan said:


> Settling into winter:
> 
> Pond coop with 2 feeder pigs, pond is the middle flat area:
> View attachment 80618
> 
> Bantam coop with my bantam flock, all made from junk, some of the building supplies were literally scavenged from the dump, still holding strong though after a few years of use:  the large building behind is the "garage" (dirt floored,  wood storage, forge location, butchering of large animals, and general storage of stuff and tools).  The little thing to the left is our trash box:
> View attachment 80619


Congrats @Alaskan - your lovely pic has won this week's POW and is featured on our homepage... Keep sending us more!


----------



## Alaskan

BYH Project Manager said:


> Congrats @Alaskan - your lovely pic has won this week's POW and is featured on our homepage... Keep sending us more!


Ooooh, thanks


----------



## Baymule

Congrats @Alaskan !!!


----------



## Baymule

Frimplepants getting scratches and lots of attention.


----------



## JustT

Baymule said:


> Frimplepants getting scratches and lots of attention.
> 
> View attachment 80876


"Frimplepants" 🤣🤣🤣 I love it!


----------



## JustT

The lovely, Stella.


----------



## BYH Project Manager

luvmypets said:


> Baby Allspice nestled between his Mama Red and the heavily pregnant Lucy. You can see one of his siblings hiding behind him.
> View attachment 80791


Congrats @luvmypets - your beautiful pic of Baby Allspice is this week's POW winner and is featured on our homepage! Keep it up...


----------



## Baymule

Congratulations @luvmypets on POW!


----------



## Bruce

Congrats yet again Luv!


----------



## Alaskan

Sunrise at 9am


----------



## Madhouse Pullet

luvmypets said:


> Baby Allspice nestled between his Mama Red and the heavily pregnant Lucy. You can see one of his siblings hiding behind him.
> View attachment 80791


Congrats on the POW! That's definitely a cute spotlight piggy 💜💜💜


----------



## Madhouse Pullet

Alaskan said:


> Sunrise at 9am
> 
> View attachment 81206


Very beautiful photo!


----------



## Madhouse Pullet

A Cayuga duck named Jinora


----------



## Alaskan

Evening,  looking down at the horse pasture.  The round pen is still visible through the snow. 

All of the tracks are from kid #3 and his friend on their snow machines.


----------



## luvmypets

One of my gilts from July being a cuddlebug. Her name is Butter.


----------



## chickens really

A true Canadian.. ❤️🐶 Lucy my Silky Terrier that doesn’t let the cold stand in her way from a good game of ball! Also trained to wrangle chickens.


----------



## Madhouse Pullet

Congrats baymule!! On the POW  


Baymule said:


> Frimplepants getting scratches and lots of attention.
> 
> View attachment 80876


----------



## Baymule

Thanks! That Frimplepants is one bundle of personality. Spoiled rotten, Gets fed away from the pushy ewes, she follows me to another lot where I pour out some feed on a stump. Then she doesn't have to fight for her share. LOL I sit on that milk crate and she comes up for lots of scratches and love.


----------



## Madhouse Pullet

Baymule said:


> Thanks! That Frimplepants is one bundle of personality. Spoiled rotten, Gets fed away from the pushy ewes, she follows me to another lot where I pour out some feed on a stump. Then she doesn't have to fight for her share. LOL I sit on that milk crate and she comes up for lots of scratches and love.


That's so cute! Sounds like she knows she's special


----------



## Beekissed

Baymule said:


> Frimplepants getting scratches and lots of attention.
> 
> View attachment 80876


I just saw this!  Bay, it never ceases to amaze me just how beautiful you are!   Every time I see a pic of you, I am reminded that you are one of the most beautiful older women I've ever seen.  I can't imagine what a beauty you were when younger!    Such a sweet, sweet pic!


----------



## Baymule

Beekissed said:


> I just saw this!  Bay, it never ceases to amaze me just how beautiful you are!   Every time I see a pic of you, I am reminded that you are one of the most beautiful older women I've ever seen.  I can't imagine what a beauty you were when younger!    Such a sweet, sweet pic!


Wow! What a lovely compliment! I read this to my husband and he smiled. He agrees with you by the way.   

I was certainly happy in that picture, that's my farm life glamour shot!


----------



## Madhouse Pullet

Beekissed said:


> I just saw this!  Bay, it never ceases to amaze me just how beautiful you are!   Every time I see a pic of you, I am reminded that you are one of the most beautiful older women I've ever seen.  I can't imagine what a beauty you were when younger!    Such a sweet, sweet pic!


I agree!! Bay is so stunning and beautiful as an old lady  I bet you were a knock out in younger years. I can only hope I age as such.


----------



## Baymule

Haha, I never considered myself a knockout when younger. But as I age, numbers work for me. As other women my age wrinkle, gain weight and fall apart, I look pretty darn good by comparison. LOL LOL Not smoking or drinking, eating a almost healthy diet and TONS of exercise has worked for me. Sweets are my downfall, I’m about 10 pounds over my  target weight, but what the heck. Longevity runs in my family, I’ll live well past 100.  I’ll never get old until I’m dead, then it’ll be too late to worry about it.


----------



## Baymule

Oh, and NO prescription drugs! Nothing. Nada. Control any health issues with diet. Suck it up and do what you got to do to be healthy. People these days think pills are the magic that lets them continue on with their health destructive habits. Then they wonder why they feel bad and are sickly. Side effects? Take another pill for that! Drug companies don’t want a cure for anything, they want you on their maintenance program for the rest of your sickly, shorter life.

There are serious health problems that do require help, not knocking that. Sometimes people’s lives depend on modern medicine.

After DH’s triple heart bypass, doctors put him on all kinds of medications—for the rest of his life! He felt bad all the time. Slow, sluggish, no energy and the poor man was losing his mind! Memory loss was terrible, he couldn’t remember what happened 30 minutes ago! I hauled him back to doctors complaining loudly. One by one, I got him weaned off all that garbage. Maybe he won’t live as long, but he will LIVE and not be a pilled up walking dead man.

Ok I’ll shut up now and get off my soapbox. LOL LOL


----------



## Madhouse Pullet

Baymule said:


> Oh, and NO prescription drugs! Nothing. Nada. Control any health issues with diet. Suck it up and do what you got to do to be healthy. People these days think pills are the magic that lets them continue on with their health destructive habits. Then they wonder why they feel bad and are sickly. Side effects? Take another pill for that! Drug companies don’t want a cure for anything, they want you on their maintenance program for the rest of your sickly, shorter life.
> 
> There are serious health problems that do require help, not knocking that. Sometimes people’s lives depend on modern medicine.
> 
> After DH’s triple heart bypass, doctors put him on all kinds of medications—for the rest of his life! He felt bad all the time. Slow, sluggish, no energy and the poor man was losing his mind! Memory loss was terrible, he couldn’t remember what happened 30 minutes ago! I hauled him back to doctors complaining loudly. One by one, I got him weaned off all that garbage. Maybe he won’t live as long, but he will LIVE and not be a pilled up walking dead man.
> 
> Ok I’ll shut up now and get off my soapbox. LOL LOL


Truly amazing but I do think you're on to something; maybe the right kind of lifestyle!
And those doctors can't make money off your wellbeing.


----------



## BYH Project Manager

Alaskan said:


> Sunrise at 9am
> 
> View attachment 81206


Congrats @Alaskan - your beautiful pic has won this week's POW and is featured on our homepage! That's a beautiful sunrise!!


----------



## Baymule

Congratulations Alaskan!


----------



## Palomino

Galloping in the snow!


----------



## Alaskan

Palomino said:


> View attachment 81688
> Galloping in the snow!


Dang!  That is gorgeous!


----------



## Alaskan

BYH Project Manager said:


> Congrats @Alaskan - your beautiful pic has won this week's POW and is featured on our homepage! That's a beautiful sunrise!!





Baymule said:


> Congratulations Alaskan!


Why thank you.


----------



## Bruce

BYH Project Manager said:


> Congrats @Alaskan - your beautiful pic has won this week's POW and is featured on our homepage! That's a beautiful sunrise!!


Told you it was POW worthy! It looks great on the small screen, I don't know if it is "blow up" quality or not but if it is it would make a great framed picture. And maybe a jigsaw puzzle (I'll buy one for DW)


----------



## Madhouse Pullet

Congratulations @Alaskan on the POW!! 🙌 such a beautiful view 🤩


----------



## Alaskan

Madhouse Pullet said:


> Congratulations @Alaskan on the POW!! 🙌 such a beautiful view 🤩


Why thank you!  Right outside my door!


----------



## Madhouse Pullet

Alaskan said:


> Why thank you!  Right outside my door!


So jealous


----------



## Baymule

This is Reject the bottle lamb. He wants to learn the keyboard. LOL LOL


----------



## Madhouse Pullet

Baymule said:


> This is Reject the bottle lamb. He wants to learn the keyboard. LOL LOL
> 
> View attachment 81739


Aweeeeee sooo cute!


----------



## Baymule

Reject and Tiny run through the house and make us laugh. They are so much fun!


----------



## Palomino

Flying through the snow!


----------



## Alaskan

I love pictures of horses in snow!


----------



## Baymule

I keep a squirrel stick in the horse tank, it’s a young cedar tree. It’s so squirrels can get a drink, especially during hot dry weather, and not drown. Birds light on the stick to get a drink too. Yesterday I found a dove getting a drink and got this picture as it flew off.


----------



## Alasgun

If’n i were the judge, i’d tell folks “Just hold em this week cause @Baymule’s Dove done won this week”!

i sure miss doves and they’re song. Up here when you start talking Doves, they think your talking candy😳


----------



## Alaskan

Baymule said:


> I keep a squirrel stick in the horse tank, it’s a young cedar tree. It’s so squirrels can get a drink, especially during hot dry weather, and not drown. Birds light on the stick to get a drink too. Yesterday I found a dove getting a drink and got this picture as it flew off.
> 
> View attachment 81814


That is a perfect shot!

My first hunting was dove hunting.


----------



## BYH Project Manager

Madhouse Pullet said:


> View attachment 81248
> A Cayuga duck named Jinora


Congrats @Madhouse Pullet - your pic is this week's POW winner and Jinora is now featured on our homepage!


----------



## Baymule

Congratulations @Madhouse Pullet on POW!!


----------



## Madhouse Pullet

BYH Project Manager said:


> Congrats @Madhouse Pullet - your pic is this week's POW winner and Jinora is now featured on our homepage!





Baymule said:


> Congratulations @Madhouse Pullet on POW!!



Thank you !


----------



## Alaskan

Ffagirl22 said:


> Here’s a couple of the pictures I’ve taken after my dad got me a camera View attachment 82187View attachment 82188View attachment 82189View attachment 82190View attachment 82191


Those are crazy impressive


----------



## Bruce

Especially love the last one, hopefully the calf knows how to back out of that "hug".


----------



## Madhouse Pullet

Ffagirl22 said:


> Here’s a couple of the pictures I’ve taken after my dad got me a camera View attachment 82187View attachment 82188View attachment 82189View attachment 82190View attachment 82191


Oh my goodness!!! Those are great pictures! So jelly over here


----------



## Longhornbreeder101

Madhouse Pullet said:


> Oh my goodness!!! Those are great pictures! So jelly over here


Thank you !


----------



## Longhornbreeder101

Bruce said:


> Especially love the last one, hopefully the calf knows how to back out of that "hug".


Oh yeah he knows his mama horn hugs him all the time


----------



## BYH Project Manager

luvmypets said:


> One of my gilts from July being a cuddlebug. Her name is Butter.View attachment 81322


Congrats @luvmypets! Butter is this week's POW winner and is featured on our homepage!


----------



## Bruce

Congratulations yet again Luv!


----------



## luvmypets

Aw man I have a really good one from today!


----------



## Alaskan

luvmypets said:


> Aw man I have a really good one from today!
> View attachment 82228


What kind of pig?  Cute!


----------



## Bruce

Your furry Mangalitsa piggies are so cute!


----------



## Alaskan

Bruce said:


> Your furry Mangalitsa piggies are so cute!


Oh!

They start out without the curls?

Cool.


----------



## Bruce

They start out striped! Racing pigs  Luv has lots of pictures in her journal.


----------



## BYH Project Manager

chickens really said:


> A true Canadian.. ❤️🐶 Lucy my Silky Terrier that doesn’t let the cold stand in her way from a good game of ball! Also trained to wrangle chickens. View attachment 81333View attachment 81334


Congrats @chickens really! Lucy is this week's POW winner and is featured on our homepage!


----------



## chickens really

BYH Project Manager said:


> Congrats @chickens really! Lucy is this week's POW winner and is featured on our homepage!


Oh thanks so much..I'll reward Lucy with another round of ball this afternoon.


----------



## Bruce

Congrats on the POW CR!


----------



## Baymule

Congratulations on Lucy getting POW. I knew that cutie was a winner!


----------



## NEWCOMER

my peach is blooming!! Yay


----------



## Bruce

Very appropriate for your state  

Hopefully you don't get any late frosts and will have many peaches for me to enjoy virtually.


----------



## chickens really

Baymule said:


> Congratulations on Lucy getting POW. I knew that cutie was a winner!


Yes you did..👍🏼
I only entered Lucy because you said I should..❤️👏🏼


----------



## Show Sebright

They know they are in trouble.

My to sebrights like to fight. So when their mom sits them down on the chair they know they did something wrong. Moments later they started fighting again!


----------



## SassyLegacy

Perfect picture of my horse Ringo on a walk 🥰 hope I’m not too late (I probably am tho)


----------



## BYH Project Manager

Palomino said:


> View attachment 81688
> Galloping in the snow!


Congrats @Palomino - your gorgeous pic has won this week's POW and is featured on our homepage!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Congratulations  @Palomino , beautiful  picture


----------



## Palomino

B&B Happy goats said:


> Congratulations  @Palomino , beautiful  picture


Thank you! It's a nice coincidence for his picture to win just a few days after his great show!


----------



## NEWCOMER

my sheep Pudy and Guy. Eating grass and hanging out


----------



## NEWCOMER

Palomino said:


> Thank you! It's a nice coincidence for his picture to win just a few days after his great show!


He is a beautiful horse. 😘


----------



## Bruce

SassyLegacy said:


> hope I’m not too late (I probably am tho)


It is NEVER too late, new picture of the week every week, not necessarily pulled from pictures posted in a given time frame. 



NEWCOMER said:


> my sheep Pudy and Guy. Eating grass and hanging out


Looks like it must be shearing time down your way.


----------



## Laura_Horses_63

After a good dressage test! Good boy Charlie!


----------



## SassyLegacy

Laura_Horses_63 said:


> View attachment 83031
> After a good dressage test! Good boy Charlie!


Awe so cute! 🥰


----------



## Baymule

Congratulations @Palomino on POW!


----------



## Bruce

Laura_Horses_63 said:


> After a good dressage test! Good boy Charlie!


You have a PushmePullyou!!!!!!


----------



## chickens really

Congratulations @Palomino 👏❤️🐴


----------



## Palomino

Baymule said:


> Congratulations @Palomino on POW!





chickens really said:


> Congratulations @Palomino 👏❤️🐴


Thank you both!!🙂


----------



## Laura_Horses_63

SassyLegacy said:


> Awe so cute! 🥰


Thank you!


----------



## Laura_Horses_63

Bruce said:


> You have a PushmePullyou!!!!!!


Whats that lol?😅


----------



## luvmypets

Allspice continues to warm my heart


----------



## Bruce

Laura_Horses_63 said:


> Whats that lol?😅


You never read (or saw) Dr. Dolittle??
A PushmePullyou is a 2 headed animal. Your picture of the horse's head looked like it was attached to the back of the horse behind (to me anyway).



luvmypets said:


> Allspice continues to warm my heart


Beautiful!


----------



## Grant

Sterling at 1 day.  He’s a silver color cross Hereford, Highland, mini British Park, Wagyu.   Our 1st calf born on the farm.


----------



## Grant

Not sure why it cut his nose off.


----------



## Alaskan

Grant said:


> Not sure why it cut his nose off.


Way cuter with a nose!


----------



## Laura_Horses_63

Bruce said:


> You never read (or saw) Dr. Dolittle??
> A PushmePullyou is a 2 headed animal. Your picture of the horse's head looked like it was attached to the back of the horse behind (to me anyway).
> 
> 
> Beautiful!


Oh lol!


----------



## Baymule

Grant said:


> Not sure why it cut his nose off.


Because you don’t eat it? LOL


----------



## SassyLegacy

Baymule said:


> Because you don’t eat it? LOL


So sad but funny lol


----------



## BYH Project Manager

Baymule said:


> This is Reject the bottle lamb. He wants to learn the keyboard. LOL LOL
> 
> View attachment 81739


Congrats @Baymule! Your beautiful pic of Reject is this week's POW winner and is featured on our homepage!


----------



## Baymule

That's the first thing I saw this morning when I opened up BYH. Thanks!

Since Reject is so sweet and we got so attached to him, we banded him to keep him as a wether, companion for Ringo, our ram. Then we decided he needed a better name, since we are going to keep him and named him Panda because of his black eye spots. He already knows his name and comes when called. He just wants lots of attention and love, what a sweetie he is. Our granddaughters adore him and he loves all the petting he gets. Panda will have a job, to keep Ringo from getting lonely and to be an ambassador of love and gentleness for the Katahdin breed.


----------



## Beekissed

Baymule said:


> This is Reject the bottle lamb. He wants to learn the keyboard. LOL LOL
> 
> View attachment 81739


What a darling!!!!  Almost makes me want one!   Almost......     Very pretty lamb, Bay...wouldn't you know it's a ram. grrrrrrr


----------



## BYH Project Manager

luvmypets said:


> Aw man I have a really good one from today!
> View attachment 82228


Congrats @luvmypets - Your cute piglet is this week's POW winner and is featured on our homepage!


----------



## Madhouse Pullet

Congrats on the POW @luvmypets   sooo Omgoodness super cute picture


----------



## Madhouse Pullet

Beekissed said:


> What a darling!!!!  Almost makes me want one!   Almost......     Very pretty lamb, Bay...wouldn't you know it's a ram. grrrrrrr


Me too!   so adorable.


----------



## Bruce

Congrats yet again Luv


----------



## BYH Project Manager

Show Sebright said:


> They know they are in trouble.
> 
> My to sebrights like to fight. So when their mom sits them down on the chair they know they did something wrong. Moments later they started fighting again!


Congrats @Show Sebright - Your beautiful Sebrights are this week's POW winners and are featured on our homepage! Are they still bickering?


----------



## Baymule

@Show Sebright Congratulations on POW! What a great picture of your beautiful Sebrights! Silver laced is my all time favorite color of all times, so that makes them extra gorgeous. So cute! It is time for coffee at the Sebright Cafe'.


----------



## thumbelina

I did a little mini shoot with my mini rex babies yesterday! These 3 are 5 weeks old today!


----------



## Bruce

Cute bunnies


----------



## BYH Project Manager

SassyLegacy said:


> Perfect picture of my horse Ringo on a walk 🥰 hope I’m not too late (I probably am tho)View attachment 82964


Congrats @SassyLegacy - Ringo's pic is this week's POW winner and is featured on our homepage!


----------



## Baymule

Hey @SassyLegacy congratulations on POW!!!


----------



## SassyLegacy

BYH Project Manager said:


> Congrats @SassyLegacy - Ringo's pic is this week's POW winner and is featured on our homepage!


Thanks!!!! I’ll go tell Ringo! ❤️


----------



## CLSranch

I said WHoa. Me and my filly, and the wife playing with her camera.


----------



## CLSranch

I said GO. Oldest son and filly.


----------



## CLSranch

Youngest and the filly. Had to get one more go pic.




Again posted at the suggestion of @Beekissed


----------



## Beekissed

CLSranch said:


> Youngest and the filly. Had to get one more go pic.View attachment 84234View attachment 84235
> Again posted at the suggestion of @Beekissed


Gotta love the diaper and the muck boots look....he's rocking it well!    That whole pic shows such beauty, between the people, the land and the horses, one doesn't know where to look next where there isn't something for the heart to smile about!


----------



## Bruce

I believe I remember Aliza rocking that same look 

Does your older boy think he needs to pull the horse or is the horse reluctant?


----------



## BYH Project Manager

NEWCOMER said:


> View attachment 82981my sheep Pudy and Guy. Eating grass and hanging out


Congrats @NEWCOMER - Pudy & Guy are this week's POW winners and are featured on our homepage!


----------



## The Old Ram-Australia

TITLE: "waiting for the call!".My australian Kelpies waiting to be instructed as we prepare to move a mob of maiden ewes.


----------



## CLSranch

Bruce said:


> I believe I remember Aliza rocking that same look
> 
> Does your older boy think he needs to pull the horse or is the horse reluctant?


She was being reluctant.


----------



## Madhouse Pullet

BYH Project Manager said:


> Congrats @NEWCOMER - Pudy & Guy are this week's POW winners and are featured on our homepage!


 congratulations!!!


----------



## Bruce

Congratulations @NEWCOMER


----------



## NEWCOMER

Bruce said:


> Congratulations @NEWCOMER


Holy cow! I've been inactive of late and didn't know i got to post POW! I am honored


----------



## NEWCOMER

BYH Project Manager said:


> Congrats @NEWCOMER - Pudy & Guy are this week's POW winners and are featured on our homepage!


Words cannot describe the way i feel right now....but smiles can:


----------



## BYH Project Manager

luvmypets said:


> Allspice continues to warm my heartView attachment 83109


Congrats @luvmypets - your pic of Allspice is this week's POW winner and is featured on our homepage!


----------



## messybun

luvmypets said:


> Allspice continues to warm my heartView attachment 83109



I still can’t get over that fur! She’s adorable!


----------



## HomeOnTheRange

Way to go @luvmypets. Congrats on POW!!


----------



## CLSranch

Installing the first package of bee's.


----------



## Bruce

I see that you are not overly concerned about being stung! I hope they do well.


----------



## CLSranch

Not overly.  I had the wife wear a veil (in case) while taking pics. And thanks


Bruce said:


> I see that you are not overly concerned about being stung! I hope they do well.


----------



## Baymule

Now you have bees, you’re gonna have a “sweet” time with them!


----------



## BYH Project Manager

thumbelina said:


> I did a little mini shoot with my mini rex babies yesterday! These 3 are 5 weeks old today!


Congrats @thumbelina - your cute bunnies are this week's POW winners and are featured on our homepage!


----------



## Bunnerbun6

1.5 week old Rex kits snoozing together!


----------



## secuono

Not sure which I like better.


----------



## Alaskan

secuono said:


> Not sure which I like better.
> View attachment 84744View attachment 84745


I think the black and white.

Both very cool.


----------



## Bruce

Alaskan said:


> I think the black and white.


Given how much white you have to look at during the year, I'd think you'd like a little more color.


----------



## BYH Project Manager

CLSranch said:


> I said GO. Oldest son and filly.View attachment 84232View attachment 84233


Congrats @CLSranch - Your adorable pic has won this week's POW and is featured on our homepage!


----------



## Baymule

Congratulations @CLSranch on the POW! That’s a great picture. Future cowboy in training!


----------



## Bruce

Congratulations CL, it is a great picture.


----------



## CLSranch

Baymule said:


> Congratulations @CLSranch on the POW! That’s a great picture. Future cowboy in training!





Bruce said:


> Congratulations CL, it is a great picture.


Thank you all.


----------



## Alasgun

It’s 10:45 and as im headed to bed i look out back and this is what i see. It immediately brought to mind the Hymm; “It is well with my soul”.

Attachments​


----------



## Baymule

@Alasgun i love that song. The writer of that song lost his wife and daughters on a ship that went down on the way to America. As he came over, the ship’s captain told him they were at the place where his wife’s and daughter’s ship went down. He then wrote that song and turned his tragedy to peace for us all.


----------



## Alasgun

@Baymule, it was a pretty good movie as well And years later still brings me to a point of reflection when we sing the hymn. Proving over and over to me “there’s always someone with greater problems than your own, be thankful for where you are in life.”

Ruth and I have “lived some good stories”, but like most; there’s the other ones as well! We know and understand adversity!!

This sunset just made our soul hum.


----------



## BYH Project Manager

Bunnerbun6 said:


> 1.5 week old Rex kits snoozing together!


Congrats @Bunnerbun6 - your cute Rex kits are this week's POW winners and are featured on our homepage.


----------



## HomesteaderWife

Congrats @Bunnerbun6


----------



## thumbelina

This cute little Silver Appleyard duckling was all tuckered out after swimming with his siblings and fell asleep floating!


----------



## casportpony

*Beege



*


----------



## BYH Project Manager

secuono said:


> Not sure which I like better.
> View attachment 84744View attachment 84745


Congrats @secuono - your beautiful pic with all those refreshing green surroundings is this week's POW winner and is featured on our homepage!


----------



## casportpony

Cattle grazing


----------



## Goat Shaman

casportpony said:


> *Beege
> 
> 
> 
> *


What breed (or mix of breeds) is this? I see some chihuahua in that cute face. I have a chihuahua, Tinker.


----------



## Alaskan

At about 11pm, huge moon at south and little west,  with some pink from the sun that was starting to set at the far north west. 

We no longer have dark night... just twilight for 4 or so hours since the sun just circles around us.

It rises far to the north and little east, circles all around the mountain tops to the south, keeps on circling, then sinks far to the north and a little west.


----------



## BYH Project Manager

Alasgun said:


> It’s 10:45 and as im headed to bed i look out back and this is what i see. It immediately brought to mind the Hymm; “It is well with my soul”.
> 
> Attachments​


Congrats @Alasgun - your pic is this week's POW and featured on our homepage! That's a beautiful scene indeed.


----------



## casportpony

Welsh Pony mare


----------



## BYH Project Manager

thumbelina said:


> This cute little Silver Appleyard duckling was all tuckered out after swimming with his siblings and fell asleep floating!


Congrats @thumbelina - your cute little Silver Appleyard duckling is this week's POW winner and is featured on our homepage!


----------



## Madhouse Pullet

thumbelina said:


> This cute little Silver Appleyard duckling was all tuckered out after swimming with his siblings and fell asleep floating!


So adorable!


casportpony said:


> *Beege
> 
> 
> 
> *


Wow, he is such a beautiful dog!


BYH Project Manager said:


> Congrats @secuono - your beautiful pic with all those refreshing green surroundings is this week's POW winner and is featured on our homepage!


   congrats on the POW!!!


casportpony said:


> Cattle grazing
> View attachment 85360


OMG those cows are beautiful


----------



## BYH Project Manager

casportpony said:


> *Beege
> 
> 
> 
> *


Congrats @casportpony - your pic of Beege is this week's POW winner and is featured on our homepage!!


----------



## Madhouse Pullet

casportpony said:


> *Beege
> 
> 
> 
> *


Congrats on the well deserved POW


----------



## BYH Project Manager

Alaskan said:


> At about 11pm, huge moon at south and little west,  with some pink from the sun that was starting to set at the far north west.
> 
> We no longer have dark night... just twilight for 4 or so hours since the sun just circles around us.
> 
> It rises far to the north and little east, circles all around the mountain tops to the south, keeps on circling, then sinks far to the north and a little west.
> View attachment 85485


Congrats @Alaskan - your beautiful pic is this week's POW and is featured on our homepage!


----------



## Chiknoodle

Hattie and Viddy free-ranging out in the back yard.  Excuse the goat pen in the back 🤦🏼‍♀️

Picasso spreading out that big fan of his 🤭


----------



## Wild Bug Ranch

This is a picture of my Nigerian Dwarf doe who recently passed away on May 1st giving birth to her little ones. I luckly got to have a doeling out of her and I will be using that for next years fair...

This doe here is named Dixie

this is her daughter Miracle(brown and black)


----------



## Chiknoodle

Viddy, Sophia, Lotty, Rudolpho, and Ellie.  One big happy family! 🥰


----------



## HomeOnTheRange

Chiknoodle said:


> Excuse the goat pen in the back


No need!  I think it gives the picture depth and shows off that great expanse of pasture!


----------



## Chiknoodle

HomeOnTheRange said:


> No need!  I think it gives the picture depth and shows off that great expanse of pasture!


My dad, brother, and brother-in-law work with Colony Tire, so i have a service truck in the back of the 2nd chicken pic. 😆


----------



## Bruce

That's real convenient if you need anything done with tires!


----------



## Chiknoodle

Bruce said:


> That's real convenient if you need anything done with tires!


Yeah! 😂


----------



## Madhouse Pullet

BYH Project Manager said:


> Congrats @Alaskan - your beautiful pic is this week's POW and is featured on our homepage!


Congratulations on winning the POW @Alaskan 🎉🌼


----------



## Blood Princess

Alaskan said:


> At about 11pm, huge moon at south and little west,  with some pink from the sun that was starting to set at the far north west.
> 
> We no longer have dark night... just twilight for 4 or so hours since the sun just circles around us.
> 
> It rises far to the north and little east, circles all around the mountain tops to the south, keeps on circling, then sinks far to the north and a little west.
> View attachment 85485


Oh my goodness, that is breathtaking. Incredible view.


----------



## Alaskan

Blood Princess said:


> Oh my goodness, that is breathtaking. Incredible view.


Thanks


----------



## Madhouse Pullet

Congratulations on the POW!!


casportpony said:


> Welsh Pony mare
> View attachment 85679


🎉🐎


----------



## SassyLegacy

My 4H pig Sunny being a goofy boy eating his dinner.


----------



## Loveshorsesandglee

Annie up in the yard today after her bath


----------



## BYH Project Manager

Chiknoodle said:


> View attachment 86270
> Hattie and Viddy free-ranging out in the back yard.  Excuse the goat pen in the back 🤦🏼‍♀️View attachment 86271Picasso spreading out that big fan of his 🤭


Congrats @Chiknoodle - your pic of Hattie and Viddy is this week's POW winner and is featured on our homepage!


----------



## Madhouse Pullet

BYH Project Manager said:


> Congrats @Chiknoodle - your pic of Hattie and Viddy is this week's POW winner and is featured on our homepage!


Congrats on the POW!


----------



## ButtonHerder

Moon, after walking her for colic:


----------



## BYH Project Manager

Loveshorsesandglee said:


> Annie up in the yard today after her bath


Congrats @Loveshorsesandglee - your pic of Annie is this week's POW winner and is featured on our homepage!


----------



## Chiknoodle

BYH Project Manager said:


> Congrats @Chiknoodle - your pic of Hattie and Viddy is this week's POW winner and is featured on our homepage!


Thank you!!!!


----------



## Chiknoodle

Chiknoodle said:


> Thank you!!!!


Sorry I replied so late.  Go to @Chiknoodle to find out why


----------



## BYH Project Manager

Chiknoodle said:


> View attachment 86276
> Viddy, Sophia, Lotty, Rudolpho, and Ellie.  One big happy family! 🥰


Congrats @Chiknoodle - Viddy, Sophia, Lotty, Rudolpho, and Ellie are this week's POW winners and are featured on our homepage...


----------



## Chiknoodle

BYH Project Manager said:


> Congrats @Chiknoodle - Viddy, Sophia, Lotty, Rudolpho, and Ellie are this week's POW winners and are featured on our homepage...


Thank you!  Really, it means a lot! 🥰


----------



## HomeOnTheRange

Congrats @Chiknoodle


----------



## Chiknoodle

T


HomeOnTheRange said:


> Congrats @Chiknoodle


Thanks 😊


----------



## Chiknoodle

This was my pheasant Sebastian.  He sadly passed away this week.  Something scared him in the middle of the night and hurt him.  He couldn’t walk when he tried to pick up his head it would just roll to the side. So here’s to my Sebastian Henry!


----------



## Grant

Double rainbow over the pasture.


----------



## Bruce

I vote for Grant's picture 

When can I get it as a 1,000 piece jigsaw puzzle?


----------



## Alaskan

Grant said:


> Double rainbow over the pasture. View attachment 87073


I want the gold at the end!

With a rainbow like that there has to be a pot of gold at each end.


----------



## Grant

Bruce said:


> I vote for Grant's picture
> 
> When can I get it as a 1,000 piece jigsaw puzzle?


Bruce if you’ll PM me an email or text # I’ll send you the original and you are welcome to use it.


----------



## luvmypets

Maeja is the last of my sows left to farrow so she spends most of her days resting under the trees.


----------



## Grant

Bruce, I just sent you the original pic. Enjoy your puzzle.


----------



## Madhouse Pullet

ButtonHerder said:


> Moon, after walking her for colic:View attachment 86792


Congratulations on the POW, what a gorgeous photo


----------



## BYH Project Manager

ButtonHerder said:


> Moon, after walking her for colic:View attachment 86792


Congrats @ButtonHerder - Moon is this week's POW winner and is featured on our homepage!


----------



## Chiknoodle

Lil’ Ellie.  My sweet girl!


----------



## Bruce

Grant said:


> Bruce, I just sent you the original pic. Enjoy your puzzle.


Got it, thanks!


----------



## Baymule

Congratulations @ButtonHerder on POW!


----------



## Wild Bug Ranch

This is my sweet baby Miracle....she is a Nigerian Dwarf goat that was born May 1, 2021 at 7:00 at night. We had lost her mama so she has become a bottle baby! 

This is her a couple days old(1st picture)! And this is her 7 weeks old(2nd picture)!


----------



## Chiknoodle

No bow is too big!


----------



## BYH Project Manager

Grant said:


> Double rainbow over the pasture. View attachment 87073


Congrats @Grant - your stunning pic is this week's POW winner and is featured on our homepage!


----------



## Baymule

Congrats on POW @Grant !!!


----------



## JirehFarmsTN

Our Texas  longhorn/ angus bull calf, Laredo


----------



## Grant

Thanks all.


----------



## Deecarter

Grant said:


> Double rainbow over the pasture. View attachment 87073


This is beautiful!


----------



## Madhouse Pullet

Grant said:


> Double rainbow over the pasture. View attachment 87073


That's an amazing shot! Congratulations winning the POW, its definitely a deserving picture


----------



## Madhouse Pullet

JirehFarmsTN said:


> Our Texas  longhorn/ angus bull calf, Laredo


💜🤩 what a cutie!!


----------



## BYH Project Manager

luvmypets said:


> Maeja is the last of my sows left to farrow so she spends most of her days resting under the trees.View attachment 87084


Congrats @luvmypets - Maeja is this week's POW winner and is featured on our homepage!


----------



## TXMissy

luvmypets said:


> Maeja is the last of my sows left to farrow so she spends most of her days resting under the trees.View attachment 87084


She is so cute! 😍


----------



## Bruce

Congrats yet again Luv!


----------



## Madhouse Pullet

BYH Project Manager said:


> Congrats @luvmypets - Maeja is this week's POW winner and is featured on our homepage!


Congratulations on the POW!


----------



## BYH Project Manager

Chiknoodle said:


> Lil’ Ellie.  My sweet girl!View attachment 87090


Congrats @Chiknoodle - Sweet Lil' Ellie is this week's POW winner and is featured on our homepage!


----------



## Sweaterthebroodyrooster

The two little calfs my friend had last year


----------



## Chiknoodle

T


BYH Project Manager said:


> Congrats @Chiknoodle - Sweet Lil' Ellie is this week's POW winner and is featured on our homepage!


hank you so much!!!!!!❣️❤️💗


----------



## Madhouse Pullet

BYH Project Manager said:


> Congrats @Chiknoodle - Sweet Lil' Ellie is this week's POW winner and is featured on our homepage!


Congratulations on the POW!


----------



## Madhouse Pullet

Sweaterthebroodyrooster said:


> The two little calfs my friend had last year
> 
> View attachment 87369


----------



## Chiknoodle

Madhouse Pullet said:


> Congratulations on the POW!


Thank you!!!!


----------



## BYH Project Manager

Wild Bug Ranch said:


> This is my sweet baby Miracle....she is a Nigerian Dwarf goat that was born May 1, 2021 at 7:00 at night. We had lost her mama so she has become a bottle baby!
> 
> This is her a couple days old(1st picture)! And this is her 7 weeks old(2nd picture)!


Congrats @Wild Bug Ranch - Miracle is this week's POW winner and is featured on our homepage!


----------



## BYH Project Manager

JirehFarmsTN said:


> Our Texas  longhorn/ angus bull calf, Laredo


Congrats @JirehFarmsTN - Laredo is this week's POW winner and is featured on our homepage!


----------



## BYH Project Manager

Sweaterthebroodyrooster said:


> The two little calfs my friend had last year
> 
> View attachment 87369


Congrats @Sweaterthebroodyrooster - your beautiful calves are this week's POW winners and are featured on our homepage!


----------



## HomeOnTheRange

Congrats @Sweaterthebroodyrooster


----------



## BYH Project Manager

Chiknoodle said:


> View attachment 87116
> No bow is too big!


Congrats @Chiknoodle - your cute pic is this week's POW winner and is featured on our homepage!


----------



## Bruce

Congratulations chiknoodle


----------



## Wild Bug Ranch

This is Kacey. She is a 7 year old Pitbull mix. She is the sweetest thing and keeps all of our rodents, turkies, deers, rabbits, ground squirrels, etc.... away. She is such an amazing dog and my support dog. I don't want to lose her so I am giving her the last amazing 7 years she has until pup heaven time  she loves everyone one our my goats, but despies the chickens. She loves meeting new people and is my protection dog and support dog. She is just an over all amazing dog and that's all I have to share! Thank you!


----------



## Chiknoodle

Wild Bug Ranch said:


> This is Kacey. She is a 7 year old Pitbull mix. She is the sweetest thing and keeps all of our rodents, turkies, deers, rabbits, ground squirrels, etc.... away. She is such an amazing dog and my support dog. I don't want to lose her so I am giving her the last amazing 7 years she has until pup heaven time  she loves everyone one our my goats, but despies the chickens. She loves meeting new people and is my protection dog and support dog. She is just an over all amazing dog and that's all I have to share! Thank you!


Tell her hi and that she is BEAUTIFUL❣️


----------



## BYH Project Manager

Wild Bug Ranch said:


> This is Kacey. She is a 7 year old Pitbull mix. She is the sweetest thing and keeps all of our rodents, turkies, deers, rabbits, ground squirrels, etc.... away. She is such an amazing dog and my support dog. I don't want to lose her so I am giving her the last amazing 7 years she has until pup heaven time  she loves everyone one our my goats, but despies the chickens. She loves meeting new people and is my protection dog and support dog. She is just an over all amazing dog and that's all I have to share! Thank you!


Congrats @Wild Bug Ranch - Sweet Kacey is this week's POW winner and is featured on our homepage!


----------



## Bruce

Congratulations @Wild Bug Ranch


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Flash and friends telling me its time for breakfast


----------



## Bruce

Seems like the one in front would have a hard time eating it!


----------



## BYH Project Manager

Poka_Doodle said:


> View attachment 87692
> Flash and friends telling me its time for breakfast


Congrats @Poka_Doodle - your pic is this week's POW winner and is featured on our homepage!!


----------



## Bruce

Yay Poka! Congrats.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Thank you!!! This means a lot because those three boys were my life this summer, and getting to honor them in some way is really cool.


----------



## BYH Project Manager

CLSranch said:


> Installing the first package of bee's.View attachment 84594


Congrats @CLSranch - your pic is this week's POW winner and is featured on our homepage! Have you begun reaping the rewards?


----------



## Bruce

Congrats CLS, how have the bees fared since you got them?


----------



## CLSranch

Bruce said:


> Congrats CLS, how have the bees fared since you got them?


Both hives are still alive. Hope it's still that way in the spring.


----------



## Bruce

Me too! Did you take some honey from them this year or did you leave it all for the bees to eat this winter?


----------



## BYH Project Manager

CLSranch said:


> Youngest and the filly. Had to get one more go pic.View attachment 84234View attachment 84235
> Again posted at the suggestion of @Beekissed


Congrats @CLSranch - your beautiful pic of the young one playing leader is this week's POW winner and is featured on our homepage!


----------



## Palomino

Late Summer Sunflowers


----------



## Bruce

No late summer sunflowers here! We're are dropping into fall. No frost yet (which is unusual for us) but it will be coming soon enough.


----------



## BYH Project Manager

Palomino said:


> View attachment 87945
> Late Summer Sunflowers


Congrats @Palomino - your beautiful pic is this week's POW winner and is featured on our homepage!


----------



## Bruce

Congrats Palomino! You win in lots of areas


----------



## Alaskan

Palomino said:


> View attachment 87945
> Late Summer Sunflowers


Perfect fall photo...


----------



## Wild Bug Ranch

My girl Willow!!! 105-110lbs and 11 months! Love her so muchand can't wait to get some winter babies from her next year!!!


----------



## Palomino

October Moon​


----------



## BYH Project Manager

Wild Bug Ranch said:


> My girl Willow!!! 105-110lbs and 11 months! Love her so muchand can't wait to get some winter babies from her next year!!!


Congrats @Wild Bug Ranch - Willow is this week's POW winner and is featured on our homepage!


----------



## Bruce

congratulations @Wild Bug Ranch


----------



## Palomino

Fall Day in the Barnyard


----------



## BYH Project Manager

Palomino said:


> View attachment 88054
> Fall Day in the Barnyard


Congrats @Palomino - your beautiful pic is this week's POW winner and is featured on our homepage!


----------



## Bruce

Congrats Palomino!


----------



## Wild Bug Ranch

My handsome boys! Both were born on May 4th! Luke is the white one and Whiskey is tan and white. Do miss my little Whisky, we lost him due to liver failure! He lived up to his name(had to put that in there) I miss you and hope you do some parkour as you used to in heaven! Love you Whiskey and you shall forever be in our hearts!


----------



## majormagic

A rooster enjoying pumpkin.


----------



## BYH Project Manager

majormagic said:


> A rooster enjoying pumpkin.View attachment 88112


Congrats @majormagic - your beautiful pic is this week's POW winner and is featured on our homepage! I also think it would be a good candidate for our sister site's contest *HERE! *


----------



## Bruce

Congrats @majormagic


----------



## Wild Bug Ranch

congrats @majormagic


----------



## BYH Project Manager

Chiknoodle said:


> View attachment 86271Picasso spreading out that big fan of his 🤭


Congrats @Chiknoodle - handsome Picasso is this week's POW winner and is featured on our homepage!


----------



## Bruce

Congrats @Chiknoodle


----------



## Chiknoodle

Thank you!


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Breakfast time during Camp


Starting to sort through my summer photos and find some nice ones.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Sunrise breakfast during County Fair


----------



## Show Sebright

Frappuccino the Boer goat


----------



## TXMissy

elevan said:


> We've got an exciting new system and process for our Picture Of The Week (POW), so we need your submissions!!!
> 
> *Your Submissions MUST:*
> 
> Be an image you took & own the rights to
> Be a sharp, clean, picture that's at least 800 pixels wide
> Include a short sentence about your picture, e.g., "My super silly Nigerian Dwarf goat named Alex"
> We prefer "landscape" (sideways) photos, but we'll accept really awesome"portrait"(tall) pictures... we just may need to crop them
> *Submit your POW by simply replying to this thread and attaching an image *
> 
> We don't have a strict process or time-frame for how/when the POWs are posted, but in general they will be posted to the homepage weekly, and clicking on the POW will bring you to the post within this thread where the image was submitted





elevan said:


> We've got an exciting new system and process for our Picture Of The Week (POW), so we need your submissions!!!
> 
> *Your Submissions MUST:*
> 
> Be an image you took & own the rights to
> Be a sharp, clean, picture that's at least 800 pixels wide
> Include a short sentence about your picture, e.g., "My super silly Nigerian Dwarf goat named Alex"
> We prefer "landscape" (sideways) photos, but we'll accept really awesome"portrait"(tall) pictures... we just may need to crop them
> *Submit your POW by simply replying to this thread and attaching an image *
> 
> We don't have a strict process or time-frame for how/when the POWs are posted, but in general they will be posted to the homepage weekly, and clicking on the POW will bring you to the post within this thread where the image was submitted


Buttercup with her new baby, Huckleberry, a couple hours after he was born on 12.2.21!


----------



## Palomino

Looking around her new home


----------



## Chiknoodle

Poka_Doodle said:


> View attachment 88334
> Breakfast time during Camp
> 
> 
> Starting to sort through my summer photos and find some nice ones.





Poka_Doodle said:


> View attachment 88335
> Sunrise breakfast during County Fair


I love your sheep!  I have one of my own named Cash.  He is a hand full!  He is a retired showing lamb.


----------



## Bruce

A handful of Cash, now THAT is a good thing!


----------



## Pumpkinpie831

TXMissy said:


> Buttercup with her new baby, Huckleberry, a couple hours after he was born on 12.2.21!





TXMissy said:


> Buttercup with her new baby, Huckleberry, a couple hours after he was born on 12.2.21!





TXMissy said:


> Buttercup with her new baby, Huckleberry, a couple hours after he was born on 12.2.21!
> 
> 
> Show Sebright said:
> 
> 
> 
> Frappuccino the Boer goat
> 
> 
> 
> Pumpkin the Boer goat showing off her nose!!
Click to expand...


----------



## Show Sebright

@Pumpkinpie831 
Pumpkin is very cute. Nice picture


----------



## Pumpkinpie831

TXMissy said:


> Buttercup with her new baby, Huckleberry, a couple hours after he was born on 12.2.21!


Pumpkin is getting big and only has one month left!


----------



## ButtonHerder

Sysco on a frosty day.


----------



## Danger Noodle

Is this ok? Can I submit two?
Pretzel the Sussex next to her favorite puddle


----------



## Danger Noodle

Danger Noodle said:


> Is this ok? Can I submit two?
> Pretzel the Sussex next to her favorite puddleView attachment 88787


i swear she thinks she's some kind of crane


----------



## BYH Project Manager

Palomino said:


> View attachment 88496
> Looking around her new home


Congrats @Palomino - your beautiful pic is this week's POW winner and is featured on our home page!


----------



## Baymule

Congratulations @Palomino on POW! She is looking so pretty!


----------



## Legamin

Very cute!  We are looking forward to our first lambing since starting our venture in breeding Leicester Longwools. they have an 18 month maturity cycle before their first breeding cycle so it is a slow building up process.  Our babies are from all over the world (to build a genetically diverse flock) and we are excited about our first Longwool lambs.  These are the little girls all grown up now and ready to lamb in Feb/March.  The rams will reach up to 340lbs and ewes 220-260 at 9-18 months. We register and breed only the ones that meet the full standard of the breed and send the rest to auction…or….
this is our retirement and we are loving it!


----------



## Show Sebright

Frappe again


----------



## Legamin

Palomino said:


> View attachment 88496
> Looking around her new home


She looks a beauty!


----------



## Legamin

Show Sebright said:


> Frappe again


This was our Boar ‘castrati ‘ who was sweet, cuddly and followed me around like a puppy.  He could not have been sweeter….until…we left him in a pen alone with a couple of ewes for company during a transition of animals from pasture to breeding barn.  His job was to keep the ewes that are too young to breed company for a month…and he blew it!  When he was not with goats he turned mean and started charging the young ewes, bullying them away from the food.  Even if I put separate food bins out he chased them away from all of them.  Sadly I couldn’t keep him in with the ewes and there were not enough goats to dedicate an entire barn with hay and straw for the Winter so we ended up with an empty goat barn and a full freezer.  I do love their personality but the sheep are the ’Center Ring’ to our circus and the supporting cast has to get along.  He got his name ‘Scaredy Goat’ because every time a car drove by the farm he jumped straight into the air like he had never heard engine noise before.  It became a comical thing at least twice per day (on our busy road)!  Good times!


----------



## BYH Project Manager

Legamin said:


> Very cute!  We are looking forward to our first lambing since starting our venture in breeding Leicester Longwools. they have an 18 month maturity cycle before their first breeding cycle so it is a slow building up process.  Our babies are from all over the world (to build a genetically diverse flock) and we are excited about our first Longwool lambs.  These are the little girls all grown up now and ready to lamb in Feb/March.  The rams will reach up to 340lbs and ewes 220-260 at 9-18 months. We register and breed only the ones that meet the full standard of the breed and send the rest to auction…or….
> this is our retirement and we are loving it!
> 
> View attachment 88901


Congrats @Legamin - your pic is this week's POW winner and is featured on our homepage. She's a beauty - what's her name?


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Flame!


Hi Mom! Are you done yet?


----------



## Legamin

BYH Project Manager said:


> Congrats @Legamin - your pic is this week's POW winner and is featured on our homepage. She's a beauty - what's her name?


Her name is Buttercup.  We caught her in a moment that we were trying to introduce a new pasture.  In her suspicion and self determination she simply dropped to the ground and would go no further.  So we sat among the grass and just chatted and took pictures until she took a deep breath, pushed herself up and bounded off with the rest of the flock.  It was a nice afternoon with her!


----------



## BYH Project Manager

Poka_Doodle said:


> View attachment 89091
> Flame!View attachment 89092
> Hi Mom! Are you done yet?


Congrats @Poka_Doodle - your pic is this week's POW winner and is featured on our homepage!


----------



## Poka_Doodle

BYH Project Manager said:


> Congrats @Poka_Doodle - your pic is this week's POW winner and is featured on our homepage!


Awww thank you! Glad to see everyone is getting to see what a truly special lamb he was. Truly the easiest lamb this summer and my great buddy.


----------



## Bruce

Congratulations Poka!


----------



## BrahmerQueen

Brahmer posing for me! 






Sugar getting ready to go herd some cows!


----------



## ShowsheenQueen

BrahmerQueen said:


> Brahmer posing for me! View attachment 89276View attachment 89277
> 
> Sugar getting ready to go herd some cows! View attachment 89278


Holy moly lambs ive never fully seen your babies badonkadonk he is    THICK


----------



## BYH Project Manager

BrahmerQueen said:


> Brahmer posing for me! View attachment 89277


Congrats @BrahmerQueen - your pic is this week's POW winner and is featured on our homepage!


----------



## ShowsheenQueen

BrahmerQueen said:


> Brahmer posing for me! View attachment 89276View attachment 89277
> 
> Sugar getting ready to go herd some cows! View attachment 89278


Lambs wake up congrats!!!🎊


----------



## BrahmerQueen

BYH Project Manager said:


> Congrats @BrahmerQueen - your pic is this week's POW winner and is featured on our homepage!


Aw thanks! 😍😍


----------



## BrahmerQueen

ShowsheenQueen said:


> Lambs wake up congrats!!!🎊


Thanks lol 😄😄


----------



## Baymule

Congratulations on POW with that beautiful Brahama! @BrahmerQueen he sure is a looker!


----------



## BrahmerQueen

Baymule said:


> Congratulations on POW with that beautiful Brahama! @BrahmerQueen he sure is a looker!


thank you so much! 😍


----------



## Show Sebright

BrahmerQueen said:


> Brahmer posing for me! View attachment 89276View attachment 89315
> 
> Sugar getting ready to go herd some cows! View attachment 89278


Congratulates Lambs! He looks like a nice steer


----------



## BrahmerQueen

Show Sebright said:


> Congratulates Lambs! He looks like a nice steer


thanks!


----------



## Legamin

Beautiful beast!  I absolutely adore cows but as I get older I am more nervous about having animals much larger than myself!  But I so enjoy the view of my neighbors’ yards!


----------



## Legamin

Just couldn’t let another week go by without introducing the dog that saved my life.  I was asleep in the recliner when she barked wildly and thumped against me with her snout to wake me.  The house was mostly engulfed in flames as we made our way out.  In 15 minutes there was no more house and the fire dept. was actively saving my neighbors homes.
Lady, a rescue Plott Hound, literally rescued me and guided me through the smoke to the nearest (only) exit not in flames.  7 years older now but still the faithful pup at heart.
I know that technically she is not part of the barnyard herd…but since that day, July 6th, 2015, she truly became part of MY herd.


----------



## Legamin

BrahmerQueen said:


> Brahmer posing for me! View attachment 89276View attachment 89315
> 
> Sugar getting ready to go herd some cows! View attachment 89278


re-looking at your Brahman bull I can’t help but reiterate that there is just something positively majestic about the breed!  The grand stance of the animal is the only distraction from it’s gentle nature and curious eye movements that seem to draw you into their thoughts.  It is certainly no mystery why this breed has the reputation for possessing ’holy’ attributes and the gentle sprits of ancestors probing eternity to find Nirvana. (Yep…it’s confirmed…they like Seattle grunge music best!). Absolutely lovely animal.


----------



## BrahmerQueen

Legamin said:


> re-looking at your Brahman bull I can’t help but reiterate that there is just something positively majestic about the breed!  The grand stance of the animal is the only distraction from it’s gentle nature and curious eye movements that seem to draw you into their thoughts.  It is certainly no mystery why this breed has the reputation for possessing ’holy’ attributes and the gentle sprits of ancestors probing eternity to find Nirvana. (Yep…it’s confirmed…they like Seattle grunge music best!). Absolutely lovely animal.


THANK you!


----------



## Show Sebright

Nothing says love like…


----------



## Legamin

Show Sebright said:


> Nothing says love like…


I love to see animals eat flowers.  I’m not sure what it does for them but I notice that in the Spring time on our farm when all the flowers are blooming and the crops are starting to poke through the soil it is always a race between our bees and our sheep to see who get to the flowers first!  This year we are planting a few acres of just flowers with some legumes for protein to please everyone!  You have a lovely goat!


----------



## Show Sebright

Legamin said:


> I love to see animals eat flowers.  I’m not sure what it does for them but I notice that in the Spring time on our farm when all the flowers are blooming and the crops are starting to poke through the soil it is always a race between our bees and our sheep to see who get to the flowers first!  This year we are planting a few acres of just flowers with some legumes for protein to please everyone!  You have a lovely goat!


Thank you so much!


----------



## BYH Project Manager

Legamin said:


> Just couldn’t let another week go by without introducing the dog that saved my life.  I was asleep in the recliner when she barked wildly and thumped against me with her snout to wake me.  The house was mostly engulfed in flames as we made our way out.  In 15 minutes there was no more house and the fire dept. was actively saving my neighbors homes.
> Lady, a rescue Plott Hound, literally rescued me and guided me through the smoke to the nearest (only) exit not in flames.  7 years older now but still the faithful pup at heart.
> I know that technically she is not part of the barnyard herd…but since that day, July 6th, 2015, she truly became part of MY herd.
> View attachment 89351View attachment 89352View attachment 89350


Congrats @Legamin - Lady is this week's POW winner and is featured on our homepage!


----------



## Show Sebright

Legamin said:


> Just couldn’t let another week go by without introducing the dog that saved my life.  I was asleep in the recliner when she barked wildly and thumped against me with her snout to wake me.  The house was mostly engulfed in flames as we made our way out.  In 15 minutes there was no more house and the fire dept. was actively saving my neighbors homes.
> Lady, a rescue Plott Hound, literally rescued me and guided me through the smoke to the nearest (only) exit not in flames.  7 years older now but still the faithful pup at heart.
> I know that technically she is not part of the barnyard herd…but since that day, July 6th, 2015, she truly became part of MY herd.
> View attachment 89351View attachment 89352View attachment 89350


Congrats!


----------



## Legamin

Show Sebright said:


> Congrats!


So kind!  thank you!


----------



## Legamin

Show Sebright said:


> Congrats!


Thank you!


----------



## Alaskan

Yep, you guessed it... more snow.

It warmed up, so wet heavy concrete like snow.

Here is kid #3, snow blowing our driveway.   I am waiting for him to come down so that I can drive up.


----------



## Show Sebright

Alaskan said:


> Yep, you guessed it... more snow.
> 
> It warmed up, so wet heavy concrete like snow.
> 
> Here is kid #3, snow blowing our driveway.   I am waiting for him to come down so that I can drive up.
> 
> View attachment 89428
> View attachment 89429View attachment 89430


Lol it is 81 here


----------



## Bruce

Show Sebright said:


> Congrats!



Read Latestarter's journal to see why that flying pig emoji exists.
Very sadly he died 3 years ago, tore the heart out of many of us.


----------



## Legamin

Alaskan said:


> Yep, you guessed it... more snow.
> 
> It warmed up, so wet heavy concrete like snow.
> 
> Here is kid #3, snow blowing our driveway.   I am waiting for him to come down so that I can drive up.
> 
> View attachment 89428
> View attachment 89429View attachment 89430


Boy! Haven’t seen snow like that since I lived in Lake Tahoe, CA.  It was not unusual to get 6 feet of snow overnight.  Snow removal was a science in that tourist town and the roads…and school was never delayed more than 2 hours!


----------



## BYH Project Manager

Show Sebright said:


> Nothing says love like…


Congrats @Show Sebright - your beautiful pic is this week's POW winner and is featured on our homepage!


----------



## Show Sebright

BYH Project Manager said:


> Congrats @Show Sebright - your beautiful pic is this week's POW winner and is featured on our homepage!


Thanks!


----------



## Bruce

Congratulations!


----------



## Show Sebright

Bruce said:


> Congrtulations!


Thank you


----------



## BYH Project Manager

Alaskan said:


> Yep, you guessed it... more snow.
> 
> It warmed up, so wet heavy concrete like snow.
> 
> Here is kid #3, snow blowing our driveway.   I am waiting for him to come down so that I can drive up.
> 
> View attachment 89429


Congrats @Alaskan - your pic is this week's POW winner and is featured on our homepage!


----------



## Show Sebright

Alaskan said:


> Yep, you guessed it... more snow.
> 
> It warmed up, so wet heavy concrete like snow.
> 
> Here is kid #3, snow blowing our driveway.   I am waiting for him to come down so that I can drive up.
> 
> View attachment 89428
> View attachment 89429View attachment 89430


Those are cool pictures congratulations on POW.


----------



## Alaskan

Show Sebright said:


> Those are cool pictures congratulations on POW.


Thanks!  We haven't snowed since!!!!!

There is great sadness at the lack of snow!!!  

You can now tell that we have a Jeep!!!!


----------



## Show Sebright

Alaskan said:


> Thanks!  We haven't snowed since!!!!!
> 
> There is great sadness at the lack of snow!!!
> 
> You can now tell that we have a Jeep!!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 89673
> 
> View attachment 89674


Omg!!! It’s 89 outside right now!!!! And you house if covered in snow over there. That’s insaine!


----------



## Bruce

@Alaskan would be happy for you to come take some of it home @Show Sebright 

Aren't you supposed to be able to drive a Jeep anywhere in any conditions? Don't tell me they use misleading advertising


----------



## Alaskan

Actually,  it snowed today...  and last night...

So proper weather!


----------



## Bruce

And your Jeep is again lost!


----------



## BYH Project Manager




----------



## Show Sebright

Sleepy Spice at fair


----------



## BYH Project Manager

Alaskan said:


> Thanks!  We haven't snowed since!!!!!
> 
> There is great sadness at the lack of snow!!!
> 
> You can now tell that we have a Jeep!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 89674


Congrats @Alaskan - your pic is this week's POW winner once again and is featured on our homepage!


----------



## Bruce

This is becoming a habit @Alaskan!


----------



## Alaskan

Bruce said:


> This is becoming a habit @Alaskan!


The snow?  Oh yes!  I have more!


----------



## Bruce

Well, actually I meant getting POW  
No surprise when you get more snow than the rest of us.


----------



## BYH Project Manager

Show Sebright said:


> Sleepy Spice at fair


Congrats @Show Sebright - Sleepy Spice is this week's POW winner and is featured on our homepage! **


----------



## Raven_noir

elevan said:


> We've got an exciting new system and process for our Picture Of The Week (POW), so we need your submissions!!!
> 
> *Your Submissions MUST:*
> 
> Be an image you took & own the rights to
> Be a sharp, clean, picture that's at least 800 pixels wide
> Include a short sentence about your picture, e.g., "My super silly Nigerian Dwarf goat named Alex"
> We prefer "landscape" (sideways) photos, but we'll accept really awesome"portrait"(tall) pictures... we just may need to crop them
> *Submit your POW by simply replying to this thread and attaching an image *
> 
> We don't have a strict process or time-frame for how/when the POWs are posted, but in general they will be posted to the homepage weekly, and clicking on the POW will bring you to the post within this thread where the image was submitted


New mom's and the start to a great season 💕


----------



## Show Sebright

Raven_noir said:


> New mom's and the start to a great season 💕


Awww


----------



## Mrs.Gray1211

Our first set of twins ❤ Ewe lamb is white with brown rear leg- Dakota... Ram lamb is mostly white with just a little brown- Biscuit.  Biscuit earned his name because he did not want to come out, he entered the world an hour and a half after his sister!  He was cookin in Mama like a biscuit!
Mom is a Pelibuey/Dorper mix, Daddy is a Black Hawaiian


----------



## BYH Project Manager

Raven_noir said:


> New mom's and the start to a great season 💕


Congrats @Raven_noir - your beautiful pic is this week's POW winner and is featured on our homepage. Beautiful start to this great season indeed!


----------



## BrahmerQueen

Valencia's first lambs (Valencia is all the way on the left)


----------



## Raven_noir

Raven_noir said:


> New mom's and the start to a great season 💕


Wow I can't believe it!!!! Thank you so so so much!!!


----------



## Show Sebright

BrahmerQueen said:


> Valencia's first lambs (Valencia is all the way on the left)


Ha ha as everyone crowds around the babies.


----------



## BYH Project Manager

Mrs.Gray1211 said:


> Our first set of twins ❤ Ewe lamb is white with brown rear leg- Dakota... Ram lamb is mostly white with just a little brown- Biscuit.  Biscuit earned his name because he did not want to come out, he entered the world an hour and a half after his sister!  He was cookin in Mama like a biscuit!
> Mom is a Pelibuey/Dorper mix, Daddy is a Black Hawaiian
> 
> View attachment 90076


Congrats @Mrs.Gray1211 - your beautiful pic is this week's POW winner and is featured on our homepage!


----------



## CatLoverLu

This is my Grandmothers horse, Angel


----------



## Mrs.Gray1211

BYH Project Manager said:


> Congrats @Mrs.Gray1211 - your beautiful pic is this week's POW winner and is featured on our homepage!


This is so fun! What a great community to be a part of ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## Bruce

Congratulations!


----------



## SA Farm




----------



## Alaskan

SA Farm said:


> View attachment 90348View attachment 90349


Really fun panda bear markings!


----------



## Show Sebright

Mrs.Gray1211 said:


> Our first set of twins ❤ Ewe lamb is white with brown rear leg- Dakota... Ram lamb is mostly white with just a little brown- Biscuit.  Biscuit earned his name because he did not want to come out, he entered the world an hour and a half after his sister!  He was cookin in Mama like a biscuit!
> Mom is a Pelibuey/Dorper mix, Daddy is a Black Hawaiian
> 
> View attachment 90076View attachment 90077View attachment 90078View attachment 90079


Congrats on the little lambs! (and the POW)


----------



## Show Sebright

SA Farm said:


> View attachment 90348View attachment 90349


The spots!!!!


----------



## BrahmerQueen

SA Farm said:


> View attachment 90348View attachment 90349


Aw your sheep are beautiful! What breed are they?


----------



## SA Farm

BrahmerQueen said:


> Aw your sheep are beautiful! What breed are they?


Mama (Coy) is a Jacob/Calico, baby daddy (Dingo) is 3/4 East Friesian/1/4 Charollais


----------



## Baymule

Congratulations on POW @Mrs.Gray1211 !! And congrats on the beautiful twins!


----------



## BYH Project Manager

BrahmerQueen said:


> Valencia's first lambs (Valencia is all the way on the left)


Congrats @BrahmerQueen - your pic is this week's POW winner and is featured on our homepage! Valencia's lambs look quite cute!


----------



## Show Sebright

BrahmerQueen said:


> Valencia's first lambs (Valencia is all the way on the left)


Congrats on POW


----------



## BrahmerQueen

BYH Project Manager said:


> Congrats @BrahmerQueen - your pic is this week's POW winner and is featured on our homepage! Valencia's lambs look quite cute!





Show Sebright said:


> Congrats on POW


thanks


----------



## BrahmerQueen

Easter pictures with the lambs


----------



## Show Sebright

BrahmerQueen said:


> Easter pictures with the lambs


Post them on BYC for the contest


----------



## BrahmerQueen

Show Sebright said:


> Post them on BYC for the contest


I did! I hope i win a bunch of stuff and then I can give one of the prizes to you or something lol idk


----------



## Show Sebright

BrahmerQueen said:


> I did! I hope i win a bunch of stuff and then I can give one of the prizes to you or something lol idk


The should win lol they are cute!


----------



## Legamin

BrahmerQueen said:


> Valencia's first lambs (Valencia is all the way on the left)


Very cute!  NO ONE doesn’t love this time of year!  Sometimes it gets hard to get things done with people hearing about the ‘new lambs down the road’ and wanting their kids to have the chance to ’pet the lambs’
It’s kind of funny, I have a niece who went all out and turned her suburban home and yard into a REAL Petting Zoo with all manner of exotics and common farm animals.  The stress of the enterprise (in San Diego, CA) turned out to be far too much and they cashed in and moved to Kansas! (Which, incidentally,  I am trying to avoid…)
Your sheep families look healthy and happy!  Congratulations!


----------



## Legamin

Mrs.Gray1211 said:


> Our first set of twins ❤ Ewe lamb is white with brown rear leg- Dakota... Ram lamb is mostly white with just a little brown- Biscuit.  Biscuit earned his name because he did not want to come out, he entered the world an hour and a half after his sister!  He was cookin in Mama like a biscuit!
> Mom is a Pelibuey/Dorper mix, Daddy is a Black Hawaiian
> 
> View attachment 90076View attachment 90077View attachment 90078View attachment 90079


Absolutely DARLING!  They are just all so perfect!  I think we all need to declare an ‘international sheep and goat babies day’ or something and market really cute flags that people can buy with their favorite new lamb or goat emblazoned on it!  (Always thinking of how to be marketing the cost of the flock!)


----------



## Legamin

Raven_noir said:


> New mom's and the start to a great season 💕


Couldn’t help noticing how much mama goat looks like a Boer/? Goat that we once had!  Cute!


----------



## Show Sebright

A great way to end Fair

This is my friend (she gave me consent to post her picture). Pumpkin is the goat. @Pumpkinpie831


----------



## Raven_noir

Legamin said:


> Couldn’t help noticing how much mama goat looks like a Boer/? Goat that we once had!  Cute!


She’s actually full Alpine but she does look boer in that picture. Thank you! X


----------



## Baymule

Ringo, Katahdin ram, loves Sheba-and Sheba loves Ringo. They are best buddies. 





Ringo is known for his laid back attitude and gentleness. My granddaughters are perfectly safe with him.


----------



## BYH Project Manager

catloverlu said:


> This is my Grandmothers horse, Angel View attachment 90313


Congrats @catloverlu - gorgeous Angel is this week's POW winner and is featured on our homepage!


----------



## Lovely Lettie

Midnight, a stray cat that I feed unfortunately she won't come inside so she lives outside and I feed her daily!


----------



## Bruce

Give her time, she might come around after she learns to trust.


----------



## BYH Project Manager

SA Farm said:


> View attachment 90348


Congrats @SA Farm - your stunning pic is this week's POW winner and is featured on our homepage!


----------



## Show Sebright

Congrats on the POW @SA Farm


----------



## Alaskan

SA Farm said:


> View attachment 90348View attachment 90349


Great choice for POW, cute!


----------



## BrahmerQueen

Pumpkins last walk in the ring


----------



## Bruce

Congrats @SA Farm


----------



## Show Sebright

Little foster kitty and a chick.


----------



## Baymule

That’s cute!


----------



## Bruce

How did you ever manage to get them standing still next to each other??


----------



## Show Sebright

Bruce said:


> How did you ever manage to get them standing still next to each other??


I really don’t know… they were both very confused I guess.


----------



## BYH Project Manager

BrahmerQueen said:


> Easter pictures with the lambs


Congrats @BrahmerQueen - your beautiful pic is this week's POW winner and is featured on our homepage!


----------



## Baymule

Congratulations @BrahmerQueen on POW! Love the picture!


----------



## Bruce

Congratulations! Very cute pictures


----------



## BYH Project Manager

Legamin said:


> Very cute!  NO ONE doesn’t love this time of year!  Sometimes it gets hard to get things done with people hearing about the ‘new lambs down the road’ and wanting their kids to have the chance to ’pet the lambs’
> It’s kind of funny, I have a niece who went all out and turned her suburban home and yard into a REAL Petting Zoo with all manner of exotics and common farm animals.  The stress of the enterprise (in San Diego, CA) turned out to be far too much and they cashed in and moved to Kansas! (Which, incidentally,  I am trying to avoid…)
> Your sheep families look healthy and happy!  Congratulations!
> View attachment 90574


Congrats @Legamin - your beautiful pic is this week's POW winner and is featured on our homepage!


----------



## Show Sebright

Meet Dutch
He is my market lamb.


----------



## BrahmerQueen

New lambs and random pics I have


----------



## BYH Project Manager

Show Sebright said:


> A great way to end Fair
> 
> This is my friend (she gave me consent to post her picture). Pumpkin is the goat. @Pumpkinpie831


Congrats @Show Sebright - Pumpkin is this week's POW winner and is featured on our homepage!


----------



## Bruce

Congratulations Show!


----------



## Show Sebright

Bruce said:


> Congratulations Show!


Thanks


----------



## BYH Project Manager

Baymule said:


> Ringo, Katahdin ram, loves Sheba-and Sheba loves Ringo. They are best buddies.
> 
> View attachment 90679


Congrats @Baymule - Ringo & Sheba are this week's POW winners and are featured on our homepage!


----------



## Baymule

Wow! Thanks! Ringo is the sweetest best ram ever! Ringo and Sheba will lay in the shade together in the heat of the day. They love each other.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Congrats!  That's an awesome pic!


----------



## Alaskan

My pond, May 10th...  slush almost melted off.

A mallard drake making a clean wake through the slush.


----------



## BYH Project Manager

Show Sebright said:


> Meet Dutch
> He is my market lamb.


Congrats @Show Sebright - adorable Dutch is this week's POW winner and is featured on our homepage!


----------



## Show Sebright

BYH Project Manager said:


> Congrats @Show Sebright - adorable Dutch is this week's POW winner and is featured on our homepage!


Thank you! He’s already getting big!


----------



## Bruce

Congrats Show!


----------



## Show Sebright

Bruce said:


> Congrats Show!


Thanks. I just washed him 🙂
(Pic is not for pow)


----------



## Wild Bug Ranch

my breeding boer doe who is 120 pounds and a year old! her name is willow!


----------



## CaliFarmsAR

My cow Bonnie-Lass!! She come to her name and nicknames, I can ride her with a saddle or without one! She can also do the trick “bow”!! I love this cow with all my heart!!


----------



## CaliFarmsAR

For fun, here’s a pic of her bowing!!! This is like a baby pic 😂 she has grown so much!!


----------



## BYH Project Manager

BrahmerQueen said:


> New lambs and random pics I have


Congrats @BrahmerQueen - your beautiful pic is this week's POW winner and is featured on our homepage! Those two seem to be enjoying the sunshine.


----------



## Baymule

Congratulations on POW @BrahmerQueen !!


----------



## Show Sebright

I can’t believe it Dutch likes to pose for pictures. Lol


----------



## CatLoverLu

BYH Project Manager said:


> Congrats @BrahmerQueen - your beautiful pic is this week's POW winner and is featured on our homepage! Those two seem to be enjoying the sunshine.


Congratulations on POW, Queen!!


----------



## BYH Project Manager

Alaskan said:


> My pond, May 10th...  slush almost melted off.
> 
> A mallard drake making a clean wake through the slush.


Congrats @Alaskan - your lovely pic is this week's POW winner and is featured on our homepage!


----------



## Show Sebright

Beautiful Pic @Alaskan ! Congrats on POW


----------



## Alaskan

Thanks!


----------



## CatLoverLu

Tiny waterfall from a creek.


----------



## BYH Project Manager

CaliFarmsAR said:


> My cow Bonnie-Lass!! She come to her name and nicknames, I can ride her with a saddle or without one! She can also do the trick “bow”!! I love this cow with all my heart!! View attachment 91742


Congrats @CaliFarmsAR - Bonnie-Lass is this week's POW winner and is featured on our homepage!


----------



## Show Sebright

This os why happens when k leave for a day and my parents feed my lamb.
Dutch with sunglasses 🕶


----------



## CaliFarmsAR

BYH Project Manager said:


> Congrats @CaliFarmsAR - Bonnie-Lass is this week's POW winner and is featured on our homepage!


Thank you!!!


----------



## Show Sebright

CaliFarmsAR said:


> For fun, here’s a pic of her bowing!!! This is like a baby pic 😂 she has grown so much!! View attachment 91743


How do you teach her to do that? I want my market lamb to bow in the auction


----------



## BYH Project Manager

catloverlu said:


> Tiny waterfall from a creek.View attachment 92048


Congrats @catloverlu - your stunning pic is this week's POW winner and is featured on our homepage!


----------



## Bruce

Congratulations @catloverlu


----------



## CatLoverLu

BYH Project Manager said:


> Congrats @catloverlu - your stunning pic is this week's POW winner and is featured on our homepage!


Thank you!!


----------



## CaliFarmsAR

Show Sebright said:


> How do you teach her to do that? I want my market lamb to bow in the auction


I would start by picking up her front hoof and then push on her shoulder, which, would make her bow, then she would get a cookie!! You can look it up on YouTube, I trained a gait to do that with the method I used for my cow


----------



## Show Sebright

CaliFarmsAR said:


> I would start by picking up her front hoof and then push on her shoulder, which, would make her bow, then she would get a cookie!! You can look it up on YouTube, I trained a gait to do that with the method I used for my cow


Ok thanks!!


----------



## BrahmerQueen

Taco and Queen Holly


----------



## Show Sebright

BrahmerQueen said:


> Taco and Queen Holly


Wow taco is looking amazing!!


----------



## BrahmerQueen

BrahmerQueen said:


> Taco and Queen Holly


Pumpkinella lol and another taco


----------



## BYH Project Manager

Show Sebright said:


> I can’t believe it Dutch likes to pose for pictures. Lol


Congrats @Show Sebright - Dutch is this week's POW winner and is featured on our homepage! Beautiful pic...


----------



## Show Sebright

BYH Project Manager said:


> Congrats @Show Sebright - Dutch is this week's POW winner and is featured on our homepage! Beautiful pic...


Thank you so much! I will let Dutch know lol the spoiled little man will be very happy


----------



## Bruce

Congrats SS!


----------



## casportpony

Show Sebright said:


> I can’t believe it Dutch likes to pose for pictures. Lol


Congrats on the POW!


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Betty loves the fitting stand



Morning walk with Blaze and Betty


----------



## BrahmerQueen

Taco


Pumpkinella lol

Holly


----------



## BYH Project Manager

BrahmerQueen said:


> Pumpkinella lolView attachment 92417


Congrats @BrahmerQueen - your beautiful pic of Pumpkinella is this week's POW winner and is featured on our homepage!


----------



## BrahmerQueen

BYH Project Manager said:


> Congrats @BrahmerQueen - your beautiful pic of Pumpkinella is this week's POW winner and is featured on our homepage!


Wow thank you I can't believe she got it now she is going to brag to all the other lambs when i tell her lol!😀


----------



## CaliFarmsAR

Eve, a Jersey Guernsey cross 🥰


----------



## BrahmerQueen

Taco get sheared


----------



## BYH Project Manager

CaliFarmsAR said:


> For fun, here’s a pic of her bowing!!! This is like a baby pic 😂 she has grown so much!! View attachment 91743


Congrats @CaliFarmsAR - your beautiful pic of Bonnie-Lass is this week's POW winner and is featured on our homepage!


----------



## CaliFarmsAR

BYH Project Manager said:


> Congrats @CaliFarmsAR - your beautiful pic of Bonnie-Lass is this week's POW winner and is featured on our homepage!


Thank you 😊


----------



## CaliFarmsAR

Bonnie-Lass and her first calf, Joyce


----------



## Show Sebright

CaliFarmsAR said:


> Bonnie-Lass and her first calf, Joyce View attachment 92671


Omg the calf is so cute!!!! What did you breed her too?


----------



## CaliFarmsAR

Show Sebright said:


> Omg the calf is so cute!!!! What did you breed her too?


An Angus or it was a Brangus, if you cross that with a Hereford, you get a Black Baldy!


----------



## CaliFarmsAR

Here’s another picture of Joyce


----------



## Show Sebright

CaliFarmsAR said:


> An Angus or it was a Brangus, if you cross that with a Hereford, you get a Black Baldy!


Thats cool!


----------



## CaliFarmsAR

Show Sebright said:


> Thats cool!


Thanks!


----------



## Show Sebright

Dutch was giving out rides.


----------



## CatLoverLu

Some foals a friend of mine rescued, Ginger and Sonny are in the front:


----------



## BYH Project Manager

catloverlu said:


> Some foals a friend of mine rescued, Ginger and Sonny are in the front:View attachment 92692


Congrats @catloverlu - Ginger and Sonny are this week's POW winners and are featured on our homepage!


----------



## BarnyardChaos

Missy and Junior, our bottle calves


----------



## BarnyardChaos

Is it dinnertime yet? Feeder pigs


----------



## BrahmerQueen

BarnyardChaos said:


> Missy and Junior, our bottle calves
> View attachment 92706
> 
> View attachment 92707


Wow they look good for bottle calves!


----------



## Silk

Fresian mares


----------



## Daisy1702

Bottle fed pluto (he is shared over 3 familys so no one gets sleep deprived)


----------



## BYH Project Manager

BarnyardChaos said:


> Missy and Junior, our bottle calves
> View attachment 92706


Congrats @BarnyardChaos - your beautiful pic is this week's POW winner and is featured on our homepage!


----------



## Show Sebright

Dutch in his getting ready for school oufit


----------



## BrahmerQueen

Show Sebright said:


> Dutch in his getting ready for school oufit


You forgot his pic. Dutch will be mad


----------



## BarnyardChaos

BYH Project Manager said:


> Congrats @BarnyardChaos - your beautiful pic is this week's POW winner and is featured on our homepage!


Wow!!! Thank you! I am so very proud of them.


----------



## Show Sebright

Show Sebright said:


> Dutch in his getting ready for school oufit


Lol it didn’t upload.


----------



## Bruce

I guess he has to walk to school, they probably won't let him on the bus


----------



## Show Sebright

Bruce said:


> I guess he has to walk to school, they probably won't let him on the bus


Ha ha, he lives at the school.


----------



## Bruce

Oh man, school 24 x7! The poor little lamb


----------



## Show Sebright

Bruce said:


> Oh man, school 24 x7! The poor little lamb


Idk he is so spoiled. He get to go one walks 3 times a day when school starts. Yes he will be coming in class to meet people. He needs a therapy sheep vest


----------



## ButtonHerder

I taught my mini mare to smile


----------



## ButtonHerder

Moon posing 



She’s kinda posing… usually she makes a grouchy face as soon as I pull out my phone.


----------



## Show Sebright

Quarter, or Morgan horse? Maybe Arabian? What is she? 


ButtonHerder said:


> Moon posing
> View attachment 92829
> She’s kinda posing… usually she makes a grouchy face as soon as I pull out my phone.


----------



## ButtonHerder

Show Sebright said:


> Quarter, or Morgan horse? Maybe Arabian? What is she?


Arabian. I was told she was half, but I think she might have more Arab in her.


----------



## Bruce

ButtonHerder said:


> I taught my mini mare to smile


Do you break out the dental tools when she smiles?


----------



## casportpony

Silk said:


>


Congrats @Silk  - your beautiful pic is this week's POW winner and is featured on our homepage!


----------



## Bruce

Congrats


----------



## BYH Project Manager

Daisy1702 said:


> Bottle fed pluto (he is shared over 3 familys so no one gets sleep deprived)View attachment 92791


Congrats @Daisy1702 - Pluto is this week's POW winner and is featured on our homepage!


----------



## Daisy1702

BYH Project Manager said:


> Congrats @Daisy1702 - Pluto is this week's POW winner and is featured on our homepage!


Yay thats nice, unfortunately had to put him down a couple days ago


----------



## purplequeenvt

Kelvin, Border Leicester ram


----------



## Alaskan

Daisy1702 said:


> Yay thats nice, unfortunately had to put him down a couple days ago


 
So sorry!


----------



## Daisy1702

Very happy and very pregnant caddy


----------



## BrahmerQueen

Daisy1702 said:


> Very happy and very pregnant caddy View attachment 92976


Nice hair do caddy!


----------



## Daisy1702

BrahmerQueen said:


> Nice hair do caddy!


Ikr classy haha


----------



## Daisy1702

Little graham, born today weighing in at 5kg. Mum is 0020 'olive'


----------



## BYH Project Manager

purplequeenvt said:


> Kelvin, Border Leicester ram


Congrats @purplequeenvt - handsome Kevin is this week's POW winner and is featured on our homepage!


----------



## Show Sebright

The 2 times k got a pic moments before his hoofs here in my arms. I hope he is just hugging lol.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Fireworks with my baby girl


----------



## Baymule

That is a great picture!


----------



## Show Sebright

Poka_Doodle said:


> View attachment 93120
> Fireworks with my baby girl


OMG that’s is so adorable! I’m going to try to get this pic at my fair. Probably just the  ferris wheel tho.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Show Sebright said:


> OMG that’s is so adorable! I’m going to try to get this pic at my fair. Probably just the  ferris wheel tho.


Honestly this is a picture that just happened, and that's part of what I love about it so much. Nobody at our fair gets a photo with the fair stuff in the background, but in this case, we were watching fireworks together and a friend stepped back to take the photo.


----------



## Bruce

Lovely! I guess the sheep didn't mind the noise?


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Bruce said:


> Lovely! I guess the sheep didn't mind the noise?


I actually was doing that because I didn't want her alone in her pen with the noise. She was comfortable having me there, and it was super fun watching it. Maybe we were both just grieving the loss of her best friend together though and needed each other.


----------



## BrahmerQueen

fun day on saturday


----------



## Bruce

Nice!


----------



## BYH Project Manager

Show Sebright said:


> The 2 times k got a pic moments before his hoofs here in my arms. I hope he is just hugging lol.


Congrats @Show Sebright - your beautiful pic is this week's POW winner and is featured on our homepage! What a poser you have there!


----------



## BrahmerQueen

Congratulations show Sebright


----------



## Show Sebright

BYH Project Manager said:


> Congrats @Show Sebright - your beautiful pic is this week's POW winner and is featured on our homepage! What a poser you have there!





BrahmerQueen said:


> Congratulations show Sebright




Thanks, Dutch is all for the attention.


----------



## CatLoverLu

Glory:


----------



## Show Sebright

CatLoverLu said:


> Glory:View attachment 93239


She is glory-us. Ha ha ha


----------



## ButtonHerder

A beautiful evening with the horses


----------



## BYH Project Manager

Poka_Doodle said:


> View attachment 93120
> Fireworks with my baby girl


Congrats @Poka_Doodle - your awesome pic is this week's POW winner and is featured on our homepage!


----------



## Bruce

Congratulations Poka, it is a lovely picture


----------



## Poka_Doodle

BYH Project Manager said:


> Congrats @Poka_Doodle - your awesome pic is this week's POW winner and is featured on our homepage!


Awww, thank you! Its such a special picture to me!


----------



## Baymule

Congratulations @Poka_Doodle on POW! It’s a really great picture.


----------



## BYH Project Manager

CatLoverLu said:


> Glory:View attachment 93239


Congrats @CatLoverLu - Glory is this week's POW winner and is featured on our homepage!


----------



## Bruce

Congratulations @CatLoverLu


----------



## BYH Project Manager

ButtonHerder said:


> A beautiful evening with the horses
> View attachment 93304


Congrats @ButtonHerder - your beautiful pic is this week's POW winner and is featured on our homepage!


----------



## Show Sebright

@ButtonHerder thats a cool photo. such a pretty background


----------



## BrahmerQueen




----------



## Bruce

Congratulation @ButtonHerder 

I have a question, how does one herd buttons??


----------



## Show Sebright

Time for sheep evaluation
We start with a original non domesticated sheep (google was my reference and it look like a black belly but it’s fine)
Then we got the modern show lamb (this is like my dream lamb)


----------



## BYH Project Manager

Daisy1702 said:


> Little graham, born today weighing in at 5kg. Mum is 0020 'olive'View attachment 92992


Congrats @Daisy1702 - cute little Graham is this week's POW winner and is featured on our homepage!


----------



## Bruce

Congratulations @Daisy1702


----------



## Show Sebright

Big butt and you can’t not lie. 
So proud of these mussels, need to build more tho.


----------



## BrahmerQueen

✨


----------



## BYH Project Manager

BrahmerQueen said:


> ✨View attachment 93652


Congrats @BrahmerQueen - your beautiful pic is this week's POW winner and is featured on our homepage!


----------



## Blue Sky

Whatta top line. Hubba hubba


----------



## BYH Project Manager

ButtonHerder said:


> I taught my mini mare to smile
> View attachment 92828


Congrats @ButtonHerder - your beautiful pic is this week's POW and is featured on our homepage!


----------



## CaliFarmsAR

Show Sebright said:


> Big butt and you can’t not lie.
> So proud of these mussels, need to build more tho.


Nice, I like ‘em big butts 🤣


----------



## Bruce

Congratulations @ButtonHerder


----------



## Show Sebright

CaliFarmsAR said:


> Nice, I like ‘em big butts 🤣


Ha ha same tho. Judge always picks the biggest butt


----------



## Silk

My grumpy mare




She didn’t like the mini pony’s saddle. Lol


----------



## BYH Project Manager

Silk said:


> My grumpy mare
> View attachment 93816
> She didn’t like the mini pony’s saddle. Lol


Congrats @Silk - your beautiful pic is this week's POW winner and is featured on our homepage!


----------



## Baymule

Silk said:


> My grumpy mare
> View attachment 93816
> She didn’t like the mini pony’s saddle. Lol


Congratulations on POW, she is beautiful!


----------



## BrahmerQueen




----------



## Baymule

Love that eyeball shot!


----------



## Show Sebright

It’s Dutch in a Tux!


----------



## SageHill

Jasmine the lamb, "Hello, will ewe be my friend?"
"Of course"  said Obi Wan the dog.


----------



## BYH Project Manager

Show Sebright said:


> It’s Dutch in a Tux!


Congrats @Show Sebright - your beautiful pic of Dutch is this week's POW winner and is featured on our homepage!


----------



## Show Sebright

BYH Project Manager said:


> Congrats @Show Sebright - your beautiful pic of Dutch is this week's POW winner and is featured on our homepage!


Thanks!


----------



## Bruce

Congrats to the dapper guy


----------



## Abbey0020

Show Sebright said:


> It’s Dutch in a Tux!


Aww


----------



## Show Sebright

Minnie was looking cute today and posed.


----------



## BYH Project Manager

SageHill said:


> Jasmine the lamb, "Hello, will ewe be my friend?"
> "Of course"  said Obi Wan the dog.
> 
> View attachment 94001



Congrats @SageHill - Jasmine & Obi Wan are this week's POW winners and are featured on our homepage!


----------



## SageHill

BYH Project Manager said:


> Congrats @SageHill - Jasmine & Obi Wan are this week's POW winners and are featured on our homepage!


Awe! Thank you 😊❤️🐑🐕


----------



## Baymule

Show Sebright said:


> Minnie was looking cute today and posed.


So pretty! I love the silver laced feather pattern, it’s my favorite. Congratulations on POW!


----------



## BYH Project Manager

Show Sebright said:


> Minnie was looking cute today and posed.


Congrats @Show Sebright - your beautiful pic of Minnie is this week's POW winner and is featured on our homepage!


----------



## Show Sebright

BYH Project Manager said:


> Congrats @Show Sebright - your beautiful pic of Minnie is this week's POW winner and is featured on our homepage!


Awww I just opened the web page and saw her. Thank you so much!


----------



## Show Sebright

Baymule said:


> So pretty! I love the silver laced feather pattern, it’s my favorite. Congratulations on POW!


Thanks! I work hard on keeping her clean.


----------



## BYH Project Manager

BrahmerQueen said:


> View attachment 93939


Congrats @BrahmerQueen - this photo bomber is this week's POW winner and is featured on our homepage!


----------



## BrahmerQueen

BYH Project Manager said:


> Congrats @BrahmerQueen - this photo bomber is this week's POW winner and is featured on our homepage!


Thanks😆


----------



## purplequeenvt

Oban and Kinta


----------



## ButtonHerder

Bruce said:


> Congratulation @ButtonHerder
> 
> I have a question, how does one herd buttons??


I used to have button quail 😂


----------



## ButtonHerder

Frosty minis


----------



## CaliFarmsAR




----------



## CaliFarmsAR

CaliFarmsAR said:


> View attachment 94396


Joyce Lynn, my pretty white faced baldy heifer.


----------



## ButtonHerder

CaliFarmsAR said:


> Joyce Lynn, my pretty white faced baldy heifer.


She is pretty!


----------



## CaliFarmsAR

ButtonHerder said:


> She is pretty!


Thank you ☺️


----------



## secuono

Not a great pic, as they were real far.


----------



## WyoLiving

@secuono   Nice picture!  I love the colors (golden grass, blue sky, varius animal colors) and I like the contrast of shadows vs. sunshine on the grasses.  And the clarity/sharp focus of the pasture grasses.  Wow.


----------



## Bruce

secuono said:


> Not a great pic, as they were real far.


It IS a great picture, I don't need to repeat what @WyoLiving posted.


----------



## BYH Project Manager

purplequeenvt said:


> Oban and Kinta


Congrats @purplequeenvt - Oban & Kinta are this week's POW winners and are featured on our homepage!


----------



## BYH Project Manager

ButtonHerder said:


> Frosty minis
> View attachment 94394


Congrats @ButtonHerder - your beautiful pic is this week's POW winner and is featured on our homepage!


----------



## BYH Project Manager

CaliFarmsAR said:


> View attachment 94396


Congrats @CaliFarmsAR - Joyce Lynn is this week's POW winner and is featured on our homepage!


----------



## Show Sebright

Dutch would like to try chicken.


----------



## Baymule

That’s a winner! You need to print and frame that one!


----------



## Show Sebright

Dutch at his Pictures with a Christmas Lamb fundraiser.


----------



## Baymule

Show Sebright said:


> Dutch at his Pictures with a Christmas Lamb fundraiser.


Dutch is awesome!


----------



## SageHill

You and Dutch are an amazing team - and sheep ambassadors !


----------



## BYH Project Manager

secuono said:


> View attachment 94452
> Not a great pic, as they were real far.


Congrats @secuono - your pic is this week's POW winner and is featured on our homepage!


----------



## Bruce

Congratulations @secuono


----------



## ButtonHerder

Baby, my Hereford heifer.


----------



## ButtonHerder

Dirty face


----------



## BYH Project Manager

ButtonHerder said:


> Baby, my Hereford heifer.
> View attachment 94925


Congrats @ButtonHerder - Baby is this week's POW winner and is featured on our homepage!


----------



## Chicks in VA

Beautiful rooster


----------



## BYH Project Manager

Chicks in VA said:


> View attachment 95059
> Beautiful rooster


Congrats @Chicks in VA - your beautiful rooster is this week's POW winner and is featured on our homepage!


----------



## Youngfarmer2019

Olive


----------



## Chicks in VA

BYH Project Manager said:


> Congrats @Chicks in VA - your beautiful rooster is this week's POW winner and is featured on our homepage!


thanks


----------



## ButtonHerder

May with cute ears


----------



## Youngfarmer2019

Josephine grazing and gazing


----------



## Show Sebright

play buddies


----------



## purplequeenvt

Oskar and Stoick


----------



## SageHill

Looks like they partied last night. Happy New Year. No one is admitting who found the Flamin' Hot Tostitos.


----------



## Show Sebright

SageHill said:


> Looks like they partied last night. Happy New Year. No one is admitting who found the Flamin' Hot Tostitos.
> 
> View attachment 95385


I think it was the tri color lamb looking away on the left.


----------



## SageHill

Show Sebright said:


> I think it was the tri color lamb looking away on the left.


That's Auntie Barb - ya' never know about those Aunties!!


----------



## BYH Project Manager

ButtonHerder said:


> May with cute ears
> View attachment 95147


Congrats @ButtonHerder - your beautiful pic of May is this week's POW winner and is featured on our homepage!


----------



## canesisters

Congrats!!!


----------



## SageHill

Smile for the camera and say "Cheese"


----------



## BYH Project Manager

Youngfarmer2019 said:


> Josephine grazing and gazing


Congrats @Youngfarmer2019 - Josephine is this week's POW winner and is featured on our homepage!


----------



## Bruce

Congratulations @Youngfarmer2019 !!!


----------

